# Cooking our little Christmas cakes - late Dec babies



## JayDee

*Moving on to https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...rs-christmas-cake-09-mummies.html#post4067850*

Hi all

Not confirmed yet, but think my due date is going to be just before Christmas.

Anyone in a similar position want to join in for online chatting??

x

*We now have quite a few regular posters, listed below with due dates and teams*

Jaydee 20 December team blue :blue:
Piemistress 20 December team yellow :baby:
Daisybee 23 December team pink :pink:
TTCbabyno1 25 December team yellow :baby:
Amerikiwi 28 December team pink :pink:
Emma1980 28 December team blue :blue:
Meerkat 28 December team yellow :baby:

We're all having our first babies, so are helping each other though the random things that happen in pregnancy.....


----------



## DaisyBee

Yeah for xmas babies!! I'm in! :wohoo:


----------



## loopdido

Yay - mine is due 18th December going by ovulation/conception and AF dates.....guess it will change a bit at scan!

I'm in..........


----------



## amerikiwi

Count me in! By LMP, i'm due before Christmas, but by ovulation I'm due December 29. 

Yay for Christmas and New Years babies :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi ladies!

How's everyone doing?

I went to my first doctor's appointment today and had pregnancy confirmed. Estimated due date is "December 28 or 29th" just as FF predicted. Starting to feel real now, but still peeing on a stick every morning to see those two beautiful lines!


----------



## JayDee

I'm going to the doctors after work today to make it official.

I feel fine, don't really have any symptoms at all apart from feeling a bit light headed up I'm getting used to that now.

I did the clear blue digi test on saturday morning and, again, it came up straight away, literally in less than 30 seconds so I guess I don't need to worry about trusting the result!

Went car shopping at the weekend - luckily no-one has really asked why it's only now we want a sensible car! (we currently have a 2 seater convertible, not very baby friendly!)

Am getting more and more invites to more and more social events (poor poor me I know) in May and June - am going to have to think of lots of excuses not to be drinking (I'd normally have a glass or two at least unless I was driving) although have a feeling I might have to fess up before 12 weeks at this rate - ah well....

Glad all went ok at your docs appointment - other than make you poas what else did they do? (Would be interesting to compare UK to NZ I think)

x


----------



## Kirstin

loopdido said:


> Yay - mine is due 18th December going by ovulation/conception and AF dates.....guess it will change a bit at scan!
> 
> I'm in..........

We're due on the same day :happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls.... I am feeling exhausted already. Also my bb's were really sore all weekend which is a new thing for me. Having leg aches as well which I have never gotten before getting pregnant.

I have been poas quite regularly since got my first bfp. Liking to see it really dark - makes my day!
Good luck at dr's today JayDee! I dont go back until May 18th.


----------



## Kirstin

I last poas on Friday to see how dark it would get :rofl: Darker than the control line :happydance:

My bbs were hurting a week before I got the bfp so its been a big long painfest:rofl:


----------



## JayDee

Thanks Daisy - will give you an update tomorrow I'm sure


----------



## miss charlie

loopdido said:


> Yay - mine is due 18th December going by ovulation/conception and AF dates.....guess it will change a bit at scan!
> 
> I'm in..........

OOohh 18th me too...unless the midwife says otherwise!! LOL, well I'll find out on My1st.


----------



## Noodles

Oooh count me in, I love cake! I'm due on 28th December!


----------



## onemoreplease

im in too! im due 15th dec, so happy baby will be here for xmas! 
im so tired, and ms just setting in but i really couldnt be happier! xx


----------



## embo216

hello ladies! I'm due the 16th of December! :happydance: x


----------



## emma2810

hey 11th dec for me :)
early scan on mon so hoping all is well!



:cloud9:6w+3d


----------



## DaisyBee

I went and saw a nutritionist this afternoon - Im glad I went - talked about fish, artif. sweetners, etc. Feeling uck today including other end of ms. No one talks about this part of pregnancy... but actually liking that Im feeling this way - somehow is proof that Im pregnant I guess. For some reason keep doubting the hpts and blood tests. :rofl:


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Daisy,

How was your doctor visit? It would be quite interesting to see UK vs NZ.

Mine started with POAS which of course was positive. :happydance: After that I was given a big envelope full of brochures and information sheets and the doc went over them with me. Mainly stuff about folic acid, nutrition, choosing a midwife, nuchal scanning and the birthing process (told her I'd look at that one later thanks!). I had just had a smear test and full infection swabs taken a month ago, so didn't have to do that yesterday. Normally in NZ, you're then sent for bloodwork testing blood group, rubella immunity, syphilis, HIV, blood count, and possibly a couple other infectious diseases. I had already gotten this blood workup when in first started TTC so didn't have to pull more bloods.


----------



## DaisyBee

Here they dont actually have you go to dr. until you are at least 8 weeks. Since I was in last week wanting to get hcg levels I have had my bloods done - otherwise normally wouldnt have been done. I specifically asked at my annual last Thursday if I could get referred to a nutritionist (otherwise they will eventually set you up with one by the end of your first tri) weird huh? By that time your 1/3 done! So today was just about nutrition and how much to eat - and limit sweetners to 2 products a day (example if you have yogurt with sweetner and a diet pop that is your limit) also - limit tuna and local fish but otherwise should be ok. Do not eat any items with raw egg in them... salad dressings, etc. always cook all your meat fully - even burgers, steak etc. so no pink in them. Eat more dairy and protein then usual. Limit foods like brats and dont eat the ones in prepackage. Diet frozen ice cream & ice cream treats can cause icky tummy issues and can get worse with being pregnant - so limit those.

So I dont get all my brochures from OB for another month. DH is supposed to come to that appt and it will take 2 hrs at least they said.


----------



## amerikiwi

Good nutrition info! Thanks Daisy.

Jaydee, how'd your doctor's appointment go today?


----------



## JayDee

Morning all - and welcome everyone who has joined up since I last logged in yesterday.

Doctors was... disappointing, didn't even do a test!

Conversation was basically:

Dr: Hello, what can I help you with?
Me: I'm pretty certain I'm pregnant
Dr: Have you had a positive home pregnancy test
Me: Yep, two
Dr: Congratulations! Where would you like to have the baby? 
Me: Erm...... hospital (we live about 15 miles away from the closest one so it was a bit of a strange question I thought)

Worked out due date (22 Dec) on some little wheel thing
Asked if I was trying to conceive and if I was taking folic acid (assume the former q was just to figure out if I'd been taking folic acid before pg)
Said 
to avoid racket/contact sports and heavy exercise (told her I was not a gym bunny so it was fine)
foods to avoid (nothing we don't already know or that isn't on NHS website - if anyone wants the link let me know) strangely she said a bit of alcohol was ok if I really wanted it (only 1-2 units), assured her I would avoid from now on given my boozy night out on 10 April when I had tested negative - too early to test I guess. (Told me not to worry about that as well).

Referred me to the midwife for an initial appointment and the 12 week scan.

I did manage to get her to say if I really needed to take hayfever tablets then use piriton, but try not to if possible (she took them with her daughter she said).

Gave me a bunch of booklets on: pregnancy week by week, healthy eating during pregnancy, breast feeding (! - guess they just give you them all at once) early scans/early testing (which is a chargeable extra that you have to drive 60 miles for). OH was a bit annoyed that they were all heavily sponsored by baby product companies "why are they just giving you adverts!" but it's just like reading a magazine.

So, I'm just waiting for the letter(s) from the midwife to see when I have to go and see her.

(And yes, it was a female doctor, I did write SHE)

So that was uneventful. 

I'm doing ok apart from that, feel fine. Am actually feeling so fine that I'm wanting to poas again to check I'm still pregnant! Really I know I am, much rather this than feeling sick all the time!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kirstin

I cant stand the sickness anymore:cry: I cant even go out to get some cures because I dont want to be sick in the street.


----------



## JayDee

Aww honey - hope it doesn't last too long, not sure what to suggest other than get OH on shopping duty and hopefully you can have some remedies by tomorrow x


----------



## SonnyEm

Hi, I'm expecting an extra Xmas pressie this year too! Going on my ov dates (as have long cycles) reckon I'm due 22nd Dec so just turned 5 weeks today. 
So far feeling fine, just feel really tired all morning then spring into life in the afternoon and peeing loads.


----------



## DaisyBee

Sorry to hear your appt was uneventful for you JayDee - maybe thats why they dont have us come in so early over here..... we dont have midwives here - you can have a regular gp for prenatal and that dr will deliver your baby - or you can go to obgyn (they have done my paps, etc) you have 1 obgyn for your prenatals and then whoever is on call will deliver your baby.

Hope your feeling better Kristen - I agree let OH go get something for you.

:happydance: for all these Dec babies!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## JayDee

I don't mind so much, other than I'd deliberately not been to the loo before I went in case she wanted me to poas so I was really needing to go by the time I left!!

I've written it somewhere else I think but I have a feeling we just have a bank of midwives that do pre/post natel stuff, and unless you have a home birth, just luck of the draw at the hospital the day you go into labour whether you recognise anyone or not.

I'm a bit sad, but I find it interesting how different it is in different countries...


----------



## Stewie

Hey Everyone! I am in Canada and due December 23rd! Can I join you?


----------



## JayDee

Welcome along one and all - can't believe we have so many Xmas (give or take a week or two) babies on the way....


----------



## DaisyBee

Must have been a baby boom on B&B!! :happydance: makes it exciting doesnt it?


----------



## Kirstin

OH was away with work so I had to suffer but he came back with some travel sickness bands, polos, ginger nuts and ginger bread:D


----------



## amerikiwi

Glad to hear OH got you ginger goodies and travel sickness bands Kirstin. Hope the M/S isn't too bad for you.

Except for my boobs growing, I've not had many symptoms yet. It's funny that I always had heaps of symptoms during the 2WW when I wasn't pregnant!


----------



## JayDee

Glad you've got some remedies now Kristen, let us know which ones work best so we can be prepared!

The only thing that I'm noticing physically is boobs growing (which is great cos they are on the small side normally, quite liking the extra boost!). I'm also feeling a bit dizzy/light headed and seem to be forgetting stuff.

No having any cravings for weird food, trying hard to eat healthy but I just can't get to 5 a day of fruit and veg (averaging about 3 which can't be too bad).

Like you Amerikiwi, I also had lots more symptoms in my first month TTC (food cravings, feeling sick, forgetting stuff etc) - weird how your body works sometimes isn't it?

How is anyone else doing? x


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys!

Can i squeeze in?
I am due 31st december!
xx


----------



## DaisyBee

My obgyn has decided that I need to come in either this week or next week for my first "real" appt. Sounds like they are wanting to see me more often to keep checking my blood pressure - which has gone down actually which makes me relieved. The only day I can get a sub for work is Mondays - and they said no .. first available appt is thurs Apr 30 (and its not even with My obgyn - its with a dr I dont know) and I asked if I could do it the Monday following & she said no... it HAS to be this week or next week - so they basically made me come in on that certain day. Well that's not going to work - so going to call in today and get something else figured out. Doesnt make sense for me to tell all my family history etc to a different dr. anyway - dont you think??

I have been having lots of indigestion and urgency to go #2 (tmi i know). Feeling ick in the am if I dont eat right when I wake up - but didnt happen this morning so hope that is a good sign - not bad. Having leg aches which never had before getting pregnant. I am forgetting what I am saying a lot - but maybe because Im distracted?? My bb's are very sore since last Friday. I am very large chested - havent noticed getting bigger - but I think would be harder to notice on me. Not having any food cravings. Still cramping sometimes but not as much as last week -sometimes in evenings noticing them & waking up at night with them (like 3am ) and they settle down shortly after they start. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## JayDee

You are really having problems with these medical peps aren't you?

Don't really think it matters who you tell, they have so many patients that they are unlikely to remember each one personally anyway (or am I too cynical)??

x


----------



## DaisyBee

Maybe its because Im originally from a small town - I had the same dr while growing up - & he always new what had been in my past. Even now in a bigger town - most people have their usual gp - which is the way the clinic does it... my dh has the same dr as his dad & his dr knows the family history, etc. For obgyn - we are supposed to see the same dr. all the way through pregnancy- not just switch around - so I think thats why I assumed it was for a reason. Just seems weird to me our longest appt (supposed to be at least 2 hrs they said) is with a different dr. Oh well - not anything big enough to worry about! Lol!


----------



## Kirstin

I wish medical care was like that here


----------



## JayDee

Yeah, if that's the case it's a bit weird.

And I agree, it would be nice if it was like that, bit more personal, you're not just a name on a page then.

I don't think we even get allocated one midwife, just a group of them and it's luck of the draw which one you get at which point....


----------



## DaisyBee

Wow that is a lot different then - now I dont feel so bad. I got them to reschedule to Monday May 4th (still a different dr) At least it is a day that will work better for me!


----------



## DaisyBee

Have any of you girls been eating differently? Just curious.....


----------



## JayDee

Eating - I'm trying REALLY hard to eat more fruit and veg, but I just can't force myself to eat the 5 a day that you're meant to have. I've been averaging 2-3 which, in my view, is better than the 1 that I probably used to have!

I'm not really fancying lots of food at the minute, I'm eating it, but usually I have quite a sweet tooth (chocolates, cakes, sweets, anything) but I'm not that fussed with those at the minute either (which I guess is good from a health point of view.

The only thing I've done is tried to only have one cup of tea a day (used to have 3 or 4 sometimes) and have switched the diet coke to caffine free, but trying to have water or cordial instead.

I generally have cereals for breakfast, a sandwich or soup and bread for lunch and a proper cooked meal in the evening. Will have the occasional take away and don't intend to stop that, just might not pick certain dishes now.

The hardest thing is going to be no alcohol. Don't get me wrong, I can take it or leave it, but certainly until I tell them, my friends will think I've gone mad when I turn down a cocktail. Ah well....

Anyone else??


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies, got room for a little 'en???? I'm due Dec 25th!!! So a real christmas cracker coming our way this year!

I found such a lovely group of ladies while ttc on here and would love to have the same connection with pregnancy buddies.

My first symptom was white/milky cm (TMI!!) that quickly followed by nasal congestion (i really thought i was going to die from the sinus pain!) and now very very tender and sensitive breasts (even wearing a bra can be painful! Definately putting one on is!) Hoping that the m/s doesn't come my way!! 

I've seen my dr - who told me my edd, and told me it was to early for any referals to the midwife or for a scan and i should come back in 2 weeks (quite miffed about that but that's another story)

I've been trying hard to get in the 5 a day.... but like you JayDee getting to about 3 really. I'm taking a multi-vit which includes folic acid (esp for pregnancy) so i don't feel too bad about that!

I avoid the caffine (as i'm not a big tea or coffee drinker anyway) so haven't had one hot drink for about 3months! But i do like coke! (naughty naughty) but swtiched to diet caffine free when we started ttc. So have about 2 glasses of that per day.

Breakfast - some cereal if i can manage it (never use to eat that early so hit and miss!)
Midmorn - fruit/veg sticks and hommous & coke
Lunch - sandwich/ciabatta or salad with fruit juice/cordial/squash and chocolate!
Dinner - cooked meal with hubby & coke

My diet looks pretty bad now that i've written it down! Will try better!
LOL


----------



## JayDee

Of course there is room for another one - a proper Christmas baby too, how exciting!

Your diet looks a bit better than mine, at least you are having the fruit as a snack mid morning.

I noticed the other day that some of the little bottles of smoothie count as 2 portions of fruit, I think this might be the way forward for me.

I'm taking folic acid (have been since TTC) but no other vitamins as I'm hoping to improve diet instead as it's got to be better all round. If I can't manage it soon I will go for some pregnacare or similar just to make sure....


----------



## DaisyBee

I have been hungier than usual - but eating small meals instead of larger ones. The nutritionist I saw told me that the really important food groups when you are pregnant are dairy and protein & that a lot of women dont get enough of these - so figure if Im getting in some milk & cheese during the day and some kind of meat for supper Im doing ok. Im usually eating crackers or cereal in the morning - trying to have milk in morning too but sometimes sounds uck so having 100% juice instead. I used to be a sugar fan too but not craving it at the moment - so really havent been eating any ice cream treats/popsicles/choc/candy. I have a snack midmorning (like a banana or some crackers) and usually small lunch - toast with either sunflower butter or cheese and a little fruit. Not a big fruit fan so having to remind myself that I should eat it. Afternoon's Im usually so busy that Im grabbing whatever's closest - some crackers usually. Dinner weve been grilling out a lot right now - so chicken, steak, or some fish, with veggies and usually rice. I stopped drinking coffee around xmas so been off of it for a while now - but was craving it before I got pregnant - dh made some the other morning (usually he just gets it at work) and I couldnt stand the smell of it! I had been drinking diet caffiene free soda before I went to see the nutritionist - who gave me packets on art. sweetners. Which are safe which arent and that I should limit to 2 food items a day that have sweetners because there isnt a lot of research out there. So to be on the safer side I've cut it out of my diet almost completely. Drinking juice or just more water. Drinking a lot of water all day and evening- very thirsty right now.
Taking a prenatal which the dr. said was what I should do. I want to get in more veggies - probably at lunch should have one - will work on that one.


----------



## Jemz3741

onemoreplease said:


> im in too! im due 15th dec, so happy baby will be here for xmas!
> im so tired, and ms just setting in but i really couldnt be happier! xx

Im due the same day :)
Mines #3 also. Good luck xx


----------



## Stewie

I have been eating the same really...no cravings or anything like that. Just trying to make sure I get my fruit and veggies in. 
Jaydee, my friends think I am mad when I turn down a drink too. Some of them I am sure have already figured it out. I actually had a party at my place for a team I am on and I drank non alcoholic beer all night and pretended it was from the Keg! haha I had em all fooled.


----------



## Kirstin

I struggle to eat as it is, nevermind healthy things :rofl:


----------



## caz81

im due 24th december so can i join too? xx


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi all. As far as I know (based on O date) I am due Christmas day. I feel barely anything different and that scares me a little but 8 tests don't lie! I have cereal for breakfast, snack throughout the day and have dinner with hubs at night. Also lots of juice and chocolate milk.

Can't wait for my little Christmas cookie!!! 

:)


----------



## Kirstin

I seem to have the worst sickness here:(


----------



## DaisyBee

When did your sickness start Kristin? Have heard a lot of people there's didnt start til 6-7 weeks - so the rest of us might be shortly behind you! Hope it lets up soon for you though - doesnt sound like fun. At least its for a good reason! :hug:


----------



## janie0

Jemz3741 said:


> onemoreplease said:
> 
> 
> im in too! im due 15th dec, so happy baby will be here for xmas!
> im so tired, and ms just setting in but i really couldnt be happier! xx
> 
> Im due the same day :)
> Mines #3 also. Good luck xxClick to expand...

I'm also due on Dec 15th!!!


----------



## Kirstin

Sickness started on Monday:(


----------



## purpledahlia

Kirstin said:


> loopdido said:
> 
> 
> Yay - mine is due 18th December going by ovulation/conception and AF dates.....guess it will change a bit at scan!
> 
> I'm in..........
> 
> We're due on the same day :happydance:Click to expand...

im due on the 18th too!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

:wave: Hi to all the new christmas cake bakers!

Today I feel a lot more symptoms than previously. I never thought I'd be happy about feeling nausea (although not actively sick), tired, and sore boobs. It's somehow reassuring though. 

Kirstin, how are the m/s cures working for you?

When did everyone stop POAS or have you?! After the first 3 days i limited myself to doing one every two days. My brand ones went darker than control line early on, but my internet cheapies are still getting darker!


----------



## JayDee

Today is the first day that I've woken up and felt a bit sick. I don't think I will be, the best way to describe is when you have a hangover and aren't sure whether you're going to be sick or not!

Luckily it's not getting any worse at the minute, but it could be a sign of things to come.

Kirsten - I'm sorry that you've got the sickness for all of us at the moment, hope you feel better soon.

I haven't poas any more since the weekend, although it doesn't seem real still. I'm going with no bleeding = baby for now!

I'm thinking I am going to have to tell my friends next weekend as we're going away on a hen weekend. Not only will I not be able to drink, but won't be able to do any random activities that seem to be being planned. At the end of the day, I wouldn't mind them knowing if (heaven forbid) something goes wrong so it might be better than them thinking I'm just being really boring and annoying all weekend....


----------



## Kirstin

Sucking polos PERMANENTLY kind of works, nothing else really does. :(


----------



## JayDee

We'll all stock up on polos then just in case. 

Thanks for the tip, hope you feel better soon.

Anyone else feeling any different?


----------



## Sarah S

hi im due on boxing day if anyone wants to chat?


----------



## JayDee

How was everyone's weekend?

We made our first baby purchase - a new car! Should get it in a few weeks.

Also gave in and told the parents (and siblings) the news. Am going to have to fess up to my girlfriends this weekend as we're on a hen weekend (can't get away without drinking for 3 days).

The good news is my mum was telling me that she didn't get morning sickness, just felt a bit sick but never was, didn't really get that much of a bump with me (managed with clothes a size bigger and baggy tops) and was a week early with us both.
Hoping it runs in the family, that sounds fine to me!


----------



## Kirstin

:rofl: The first thing my OH done was buy a new car.

Morning sickness is driving me MAD, being sick 3 times in 1 hour, have eaten nothing today and all i've drank is half a bottle of ribena :(


----------



## pinknpurple

Hello and congratulations to all expecting their babies this December. I've been reading the posts for a while but this is the first time I've posted... Erm lol... Got my :bfp: on 16th April and baby is due 24th December :happydance: Christmas Eve. I'm mommy to one Angel in Heaven and have a little boy Charlie who is 2 today!! Really hoping everything goes well for us all, sending lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## JayDee

Kirsten - sorry to hear you're still feeling rubbish.

Pinknpurple -welcome along

Morning sickness - BIL gave me a theory yesterday (based on his experience of people he knows) - his sister/my SIL didn't have morning sickness and had girls, second time his sister had morning sickness and had a boy.

Kirsten - do you have a preference (you don't have to tell us if you don't want) but you might be on for a boy if that's a representative sample to go on!


----------



## Kirstin

I dont mind but I was told the opposite - lots of sickness = girl


----------



## JayDee

Ah well, guess it's another one that everyone is different then.

Roll on 2nd tri when sickness should go away (hopefully before that cos 7 weeks is a long time to wait)


----------



## DaisyBee

My mom and mil didnt actually get sick with any of their kids but felt nautous (sp) which is how I am feeling lately. Im kindof feeling like I've got a hangover but not quite the same. More in my gut less in my head (no headache) Smells are getting to me - sometimes worse than others.
I bought some new pants this weekend - Ive been so bloated that my other ones have been really uncomfortable (& I havent gained any weight) Also bought a baby name book - very early I know but dh was really getting into names - so didnt want to squash that enthusiasm!

Sorry to hear you are still sick Kristin! No fun!
I wont be telling dh that you guys are already getting new cars - its what he's been talking about - he's thinking its a good excuse for an upgrade! I bet you are excited!!!


----------



## Kirstin

I'll have starved to death if it lasts the whole of first tri :rofl: already lost 5lbs


----------



## JayDee

Just 5lb more for you not to feel bad about putting back on when you can keep stuff down - make up for lost time (and lbs!)

I hadn't got on my Wii fit for a couple of months, got on it on Saturday and I was 4lb lighter than last time so I'd obviously lost some weight whilst TTC - all the extra exercise maybe - lol


----------



## Kirstin

I was worried about putting on weight but losing it at 5lbs a week is a bit extreme:| 

Dont feel too bad at the minute :happydance: probably just cursed myself now


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi ladies!

Daisybee, congrats on the new car!

Kiristin, sorry the ms has struck so hard.

I threw up for the first time this morning and my bbs are killing me! Woke up during the night whenever I rolled onto my side. I'm only 5 weeks and already have to find new bras-have big red lines from bra cutting into bbs. It certainly makes it feel much more real now.

We've decided to tell the family on Mother's Day (May 10 in NZ). Think they're already getting pretty suspicious by me not drinking at dinner the other weekend. 

Had a funny conversation at work yesterday too. I was asked "when are you going to start a family? You should start trying now because it can take a while you know!" Ha ha ha, won't they be surprised once they find out!


----------



## JayDee

Today is the first day that I've thought I might actually be sick as well - haven't been yet and it seems to have died down a bit so fingers crossed. Just hoping I'm not throwing up all weekend as I'm going away with the girls..... Please hold off for another week PLEASE.....

Telling people on Mothers Day is a lovely idea Amerikiwi, our mothers day was 22 March so I would have had to be psychic to tell people then!
Father's day is 15 June (or there abouts) so would have been good if I could have waited that long....


----------



## caz81

ive been being sick for a week and a half now - every morning about 10 mins after getting up!! xx


----------



## DaisyBee

I feel pretty good til I eat breakfast - then feeling ick the rest of the morning (if I eat anything else or not) I start to feel better around lunchtime. Sat. I felt ick most of the day though. No vomiting yet! FX!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## pinknpurple

I never knew how yucky morning sickness was!! lol I've never had any morning sickness with either of my other two pregnancies...both boys and feeling nauseous already (at 5 weeks and 5 days) this time around so hoping maybe girl...? I win either way because I get a lovely new addition for Christmas lol xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Hi am i legible to joiN? I am (i think) due on 31st December. LMP was 26th March but dr didnt tell me ANYTHING!

x


----------



## JayDee

Of course - the more the merrier! The name was just cos I liked the Christmas Cake - bun in the oven comparison (call me silly if you like)

I'm not feeling too bad today, but I'm going for the constant grazing way of eating, as food seemed to make me feel better yesterday, and hope the ickiness stays away.....

And I don't think Doctors can tell you anything better than the internet until the 12 week (ish) scan when they can check how big the baby is and update from then.

x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies, well i'm due to go back to see my dr on friday (she wouldn't really help much when i first went in as i was only just pregnant! she told me to come back in 2weeks if i made it that far!)

I'm very anxious about this pregnancy as i had a miscarriage earlier in the year and got pregnant again straight away.... i'm so so so worried it will happen again. I really need a scan to reasure us that everything is developing but am v. reluctant to spend £100 on a private one (i keep telling myself that's a carseat or diy money to do up the nursery etc) but why oh why won't the nhs provide one? They say i'm not any more likely to have a miscarriage than anyone else so no special treatment until you have 3 miscarriages!

My pregnancy seems simular to my last - v sore boobs, starting to get nausea now a little different with the bloating. I'm v.v.v bloated (hubby keeps teasing me that i must be preg with twins!) and i've have had a few mornings of dry reaching... thank goodness i've not actually been sick cause i'm the kind of girl that once i start i don't stop for about an hour (i'd never get to work on time!)

Can't wait for christmas this year..... i have a due date of 25th dec!


----------



## JayDee

Hope all goes well on Friday ttcbabyno.1 - if my experience is anything to go by you won't get much other than a referal to a midwife, but at least they should be able to make it "official" that you're pregnant - yey!


----------



## pinknpurple

Hey ttcbabyno.1, nice avatar piccy soooo cute, my due date is Christmas Eve. Really sorry to hear of your mc earlier in the year and it's a pity that the nhs won't provide you with a scan to put your mind at rest, but I really hope you can find some support and comfort here :) the people are all so lovely and a lot of the threads are very comforting and reassuring.*hugs* xxx


----------



## Kirstin

Have my doctors appointment tomorrow, OH was speaking to his doctor today who said I might be getting dehydrated:( if so, off to hospital I go :|


----------



## amerikiwi

Morning Christmas Cake Bakers! It sounds like we are quite a sick bunch right now.

I think the name morning sickness is a misnomer. Sounds like some are all-day sick. I seem to have evening sickness instead! I wake up feeling queezy, have breakfast and vitamins and then it subsides for most of the day, so long as I don't let myself get hungry, until until about 6PM where it builds throughout the evening. 

I've continued taking B-50s (took them to lengthen LP while TTC) which I now find out are recommended for m/s. I think that's why mine subsides and then comes back in evening since I take the Bs with breakfast. 

Good luck at the Docs Kirstin and ttcbaby1. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## JayDee

Kirsten - hope all goes well at the docs for you too x

My sicky feeling is coming and going, not actually been sick yet either (fx it stays that way).

I'm going away this weekend for a girlie hen weekend, so please can the sickness stay away till Tuesday - please please please.....

I forgot about the B vits think Amerikiwi, I've still got some B6 tablets, I might take one of those with my folic acid this morning (and over the weekend) see if it helps.

x


----------



## DaisyBee

Good morning girls! I figured out last night that the past week Ive got a pattern going. Each morning I wake up stuffed up and have icky post nasal drip. I wretch when brushing my teeth because of this. I have indigestion every morning too - not diarrea but not good either. Fun! By the time its time to eat breakfast I start to feel uck. I feel worse after I eat. If I try to eat midmorning it makes me want to be sick. Hasnt happened yet though... fx. All smells really bother me too. By midday I start to feel better & am hungry. After eating lunch I feel totally fine - not uck anymore. Instead I get really tired - like its all I can do to keep my eyes open. I spend the afternoon waiting til I can go to bed! I usually eat a snack in the mid p.m. By the time dh asks what we should have for supper I have no appetite. I feel bloated and full and not hungry. I feel like I just got done eating when really I havent. I eat a small amount and am done eating for the rest of the night. I am usually so thirsty though - I drink water all day and all evening. (maybe why Im feeling so full - :rofl: ) I spend the evening being constipated (yes opposite of 12 hours before) & this has happened every night?!? So weird. By middle of the evening Im ready to sleep but try to stay up to spend some time with dh. Im then in bed by 9 usually but then cant get comfortable and toss and turn forever! I usually get up 3x's to pee during the night. Each time I get up I was having weird vivid dreams and my bb's are so sore I can hardly stand it. Then I wake up in the morning and start it all over again.


----------



## littlepea

I'm joining you ladies, Blood testing comfirmed my Pregnancy, EDD is still up in the air.


----------



## Stewie

Well the last two mornings now I have felt nauseous on the way to work. Not sick though. Boobs are pretty sore too. I am going away next week to Nova Scotia. Does anyone know if I can eat Lobster?!


----------



## DaisyBee

My dietition told me I could eat lobster 2ce a month. Which she said meant that if I eat lobster today that I need to wait 2 weeks to eat it again. This also meant no other seafood or fish during that time too.

Salmon, cod, polluck, canned light tuna, tilapia, shrimp,crab, scallops you can eat 2ce a week - again she said best to not eat 2 days in a row.

Canned white tuna (albacore), tuna steak, halibut, & lobster is the 2 meals a month only and then dont eat anything from the 1st list at all the whole month.

Shark, swordfish, tile fish, king mackeral do not eat at all.

She said too if it is a local fish from lakes & rivers around my area that small fish were ok but large (over 20") I could not eat at all. Walleye & northern pike only can eat 1x a month.


----------



## Stewie

Sounds like it might be easier to just not have any lobster :(


----------



## pinknpurple

It's so hard knowing what you can and can't eat. I ate a soft whip ice cream the other day because I'd forgotten you're not supposed to :dohh: I'm not worrying too much as the risk is low xxx


----------



## Emma1980

Hi Ladies, mind if i join?

I'm due on 28th December by LMP or 31st December by OD, this is my first, and very unplanned! (was still on the pill!) pregnancy! I've only been dating my partner for 8 weeks and i'm just over 5 weeks pregnant, oops! mr supersperm i reckon! doubtful he'll stick around, but thats okay, i'm a big girl with an amazing group of friends who are already calling themselves Aunties to be! hehe...

I'm having issues with my doctor, had to change as i moved about 10m out of the allowed living area, BLAH! so i'm just set up with a new one who doesnt want to even confirm the pregnancy, is quite happy with the clearblue result and i cant get in with a midwife until June! ARGH!

Dont have much symptoms really, excessive peeing, nauseous in an evening, but not been sick yet! belly flutters which just remind me that I am actually pregnant! going through treatment for an abnormal smear, not sure on the outcome of that for another couple of weeks...

looking forward to getting to know you girls!

x


----------



## amerikiwi

Welcome Emma :wave:

You're due about the same time as me-I'm due on the 28th or 29th. 

Glad to hear that you have a good support system already and we'll also be here to support one another.


----------



## littlepea

How's everyone's day? Welcome Emma I'm due the 28th as well but my due date hasn't been confirmed


----------



## Emma1980

Hey you two, ooooh same due dates! are you's getting any symptoms?

I'm off to work today, blah!


----------



## amerikiwi

How was everyone's weekend?

M/s seems to be great some days and aweful on others. The B6 is definitely helping--when the ms flares up it's just a matter of feeling queezy instead of actually getting sick! Tiredness and sore boobs are a constant though. 

Anyone had food cravings yet? I've been put off of a lot of foods. Today I wanted nothing more than bowls of weetbix with milk, and oranges! I threw in some extra protein fortified cereal to supplement the protein from milk. Maybe it's my bodies way of getting extra fibre to combat the other pregnancy symptom that is always constant: constipation. :rofl:


----------



## Emma1980

I've got the good ol' tiredness to an extreme, but no m/s and i dont think ive had any cravings, i kind of feel like theyre in my head, lol... though all i wanted to eat yesterday was cheese cheese and more cheese!

My weekend was kinda hectic, lots of work and lots of parties to attend, luckily my OH was the barman so ordering vodka and lemonade was easy, cos he knew to omit the vodka, haha, i dont think anyone was suspicious about it, today i have work again. oh the joys, i'm hoping for a quiet evening!


----------



## littlepea

Emma1980 said:


> Hey you two, ooooh same due dates! are you's getting any symptoms?
> 
> I'm off to work today, blah!

Besides Mood Swings and tired. =\
slight cramping on and off but I got a pap smear last Tuesday so.
that's normal right?


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Also had a busy weekend, away with the girls in Italian lakes - lovely. Would have been v relaxing if we hadn't stayed up really late every night. I wimped out and went to bed one night at 2am (they stayed up till 4 or 5 I think) - glad I don't have to go to work today! I did fess up rather than lie about not drinking all weekend. They've all be calling me "preggers" all weekend - have had to remind them not to do that now we're back home as I don't want everyone to know just yet.

My symptoms seems to have almost disappeared. I haven't really felt sick or anything after that one day when I thought it was on the way. Boobs seem to stablised as well, they got a bit bigger initially but not sure if I've got used the new size or what!
Hoping all is well (sure it is really)....

I have got my scan date through - 29 May, when I'll be 10w 3d - seems a bit early given I was expecting it to be around 12 weeks, but I'd much rather see bubs on screen and know all is well.


----------



## Emma1980

Yea littlepea, I would say so, i get the same but i've been going through treatment for an abnormal smear, still not sure of the results on that, i love how hospitals make you wait forever!

I had to fess up over the weekend to a couple of people too JayDee, at least its shut most people up questioning me! people constantly try and buy me drinks as i work behind the bar and theres only so long i can get away with "I'm on antibiotics" lol

Hope everyone has a great tuesday!!


----------



## twists183

Hiya,

I'm not confirmed yet but anytime after 5th December I'm due, You can hang the decorations up on the 6th so officially I'd say I'm having a Christmas baby, can I join?


----------



## JayDee

Ha - yeah, that counts welcome along!


----------



## pinknpurple

Hey everyone,
I don't want this to sound like a moan lol, just wondering if anyone else has been ill during their pregnancy. So far I've had a bad cold, an ear infection and now have tonsillitis. One after the other, there is just no let up :cry: I know doctors say your immune system is weakened when pregnant as your body is working so hard but this is really taking it's toll. Would be nice to know I'm not alone, seems all the other pregnant women I know are well and healthier than ever!! Lol xxx


----------



## JayDee

Sorry honey, I feel fine.
I'm a bit more tired that usual, and have a bit of a sniffle but that's it. I almost daren't say this but I think my hayfever also appears to be a bit better this year. It seems to be kicking in for everyone else around me, and I'm relatively sneeze free.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Emma1980

Sorry hun, i feel fine too, just tired! hope you feel better soon x


----------



## DaisyBee

I am sick too - I have the worst cold ever. To top it off my ms really kicked in yesterday and I was vomiting. You would think with a stuffy nose that smells would be better - but they arent! I gag when I am in the kitchen or smell anything! So with all the coughing, sore throat, and vomiting - I can barely talk. Which is horrible for me - I take care of little kids which is hard to do with no voice. I am so run down and tired from being sick and last night my left boob hurt so bad I felt like someone had kicked it. 

Ive had another bad week with stupid drs - my first ob appt was with a new dr because my other dr from last month wanted me to come in early to see what my blood pressure was doing - well couldnt get in to see my dr so they made me see some other one. This other dr was horrible. He couldnt undertstand why I got blood work done so early (I had spotting and cramping right before af) and laughed at my first hcg # (86) Then he said "oh well it did double" when he finally searched for my 2nd # (249) The dr from last month said everything looked good & #'s were fine. But this dr said no- numbers werent fine and I probably have a blighted ovum. So he didnt do my first ob appt which was where my dh was supposed to be there and we answered all the questions for 2 hrs. Instead he told me he doesnt think the pregnancy will be viable and it is so early so I woulnt be bleeding yet even with a blighted ovum. Well he didnt call me back with the new hcg levels so I worried all night long - the next day I called and talked to a nurse and asked if I could get my #'s. She asked why the dr was taking new #'s because even my first numbers looked good for early pregnancy. Told her what the dr said and she was surprised and couldnt understand why he would say that if I wasnt bleeding. She said my new # is over 60,000. Stupid dr huh?!? Well he had set up an ultrasound for May 18 just because he thinks its a blighted ovum and rescheduled my first ob appt for june. Well I set up the first ob appt with the better dr I had from last month (the one with the nurse who told me I wasnt pregnant and said that my cramping is my body's way of getting rid of it)

I dont know what it is with me and these negative medical people??? The dr. monday had no reason or proof to even think let alone say outloud that the pregnancy isnt viable. My dh was ready to punch him!
So at least I know everything is ok - I wont go back to this dr. So between worry and sickness and feeling like crap - I am ready for this week to be over!


----------



## Emma1980

Ew sorry daisy, doctors can stink sometimes... I went to my friends first midwife appt with her today just to see how it all went and she was perfectly lovely... im still waiting on my appt! blah!


----------



## pinknpurple

Thanks everyone for all the get well soon wishes much appreciated. I think when I am recovered a little more I'm going to go to the health shop and find out what supplements to boost the immune system are safe to take in pregnancy cos I think my immune system is broken lol.So far I think zinc and vitamin c are the best things to take and safe during pregnancy. Will ask my doctor before I take anything though just want to be well lol, have been ill for four weeks now with one thing or another. Daisybee sorry to hear about the doc you saw... I can't say in such polite company what I think of him but :hugs: hugs to you hun. You should make a formal complaint. *hugs* I hope you have better luck with the doctors you see further on in your pregnancy sweetie, best of luck with everything xxxx :hug:


----------



## DaisyBee

Thank you pinknpurple. :hugs: Hope you are feeling better. I have heard that when pregnant you shouldnt take megadoses of zinc and vit c. - I had thought about it too when starting to feel so rundown. I agree that you should ask your dr. about amounts that will be safe.

I had wanted to complain but wondering if I should wait until after the baby is born? All the dr's rotate for delivery's so I have about a 10% chance of having this dr deliver my baby! My concern is that if I complain now that he will know it was me and then what if he is the dr. in dec? That would be worse I think! So thinking if I avoid him now at all costs & then make a complaint after the baby is born. What do you girls think? I dont want other women to have to put up with this kind of stuff but also dont want to make my situation worse than it already has been.


----------



## amerikiwi

That's a really tough situation Daisy. I'd be tempted to complain early to prevent others having to go through the same treatment that you were given, but I understand your desire to wait. 

Hope you feel better soon pinkpurple.

Like DaisyBee my morning sickness has just kicked in full force the last 2 days. Not even in my worst hangover did I believe it possible to throw up so much without eating much. The afternoons are OK so trying to make the most of that time of day, but the evenings are awful! Woke up at 4:00am because the blankets shifted over my bbs and caused great pain-waking up then caused the ms to kickin. Despite this griping that I"m typing, I've been quite happy to have the ms as it helps me feel that the pregnancy is real. Ask me again when I'm puking tonight and i may change my mind about being happy with ms...


----------



## pinknpurple

Thanks Amerikiwi :) I am getting better slowly...but now my little boy Charlie is very poorly :(. I'm taking him to the doctors this afternoon. Poor little man. It's a tough situation you're in Daisybee and only you can make such an important decision about your care. Personally I would make the complaint because I think after you have had the baby you probably won't care so much, or feel so strongly about how he treated you when you've brought your beautiful little one home lol....Well I know we soon forget how painful and unglamorous labour is once baby is in our arms!! Lol. You should be able to make a complaint anonymously and even if he was to find out you had made a complaint this should not affect his conduct should you have to see him again. For yours and little ones sakes though I really hope you don't have to deal with this doctor again. xxx


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks for what you said girls - It has given me a lot to think about. Glad you are starting to feel better pinknpurple - I too am slowly recovering. Finally getting my voice back! I had such a good night last night - was starting to feel better and had a great talk with my dh about the baby. I was realizing how happy I am and havent really been letting myself feel it. With not feeling well and with all these dr problems and being worried about making it to second tri. So decided to stop worrying about losing the baby which has been kindof on my mind a lot with everything these people at the clinic have been saying and everyone's worries gets voiced on b&b a lot too I realized. Everything is going fine and I have no reason to think anything will happen. So I am going to start breathing and enjoying this experience. :hug:


----------



## JayDee

Aw Daisy, you're really not having any luck with the doctors are you honey? I hope you manage to get a half decent one soon.
I wouldn't want to say whether you should complain or not, I would certainly feel like it, but if you are going to have to continue to deal with the same people then I can understand why you don't want to.

Sorry to hear about your morning sickness Amerikiwi, mine is still staying away for now (fingers crossed) - hope you feel better soon.

Pinknpurple, glad you feel a bit better, sorry to hear that your son is sick, hope he feels better soon. Can't be easy with a poorly child at the best of times, let alone when you don't feel 100% yourself.

Hugs to all x


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Ladies! How was everyone's weekend?

We decided to tell the family over the weekend since it was Mother's Day here and everyone was very excited!! For both my mum and OH's mum, we said that we ordered their mother's day gift over a month ago but they wouldn't be able to pick it up until Christmas. Eventually they made the 9 month connection:happydance:. OH told his Dad when they came to visit on Saturday and his Dad then announced to the rest of the family that I had something to announce. OH's stepmum came running across the room and gave me a huge hug yelling congratulations before I even told them that I was pregnant!


----------



## pinknpurple

Aaw!! Congrats Amerikiwi this is just exactly how the wonderful news should be received it's so exciting!! Can't wait til 12 weeks scan so we can shout it from the rooftops lol...Look at me all overexcited hehe Charlie and I are much better now, still not 100% but well enough to play in the garden lol and we got daddy to inflate the bouncy castle which Charlie got for his birthday 2 weeks ago but we hadnt been able to put up due to rain. All in all a good day xxx


----------



## Emma1980

What a great way to spread the news! 
Ive told a couple of friends and my mum and sworn them to secrecy, the rest wont be told until i have scan pics to show off, so exciting!!

I dont even feel pregnant at the minute, dont know if thats a good or a bad thing, no symptoms, no sickness, no nothing - well, a bloated stomach if that counts!


----------



## pinknpurple

Lol Emma I am only a few days ahead of you and apart from as you say, a bloated tummy and some days where I feel really nauseous I don't really feel properly pregnant yet either!! I try to look on the positive side when I'm having a symptomless day because all too soon we're going to be 30 weeks pregnant, the size of a house, uncomfortable no matter how we sit, stand or lie and we'll all be wondering why we weren't happy when we had no symptoms lol!! xxx


----------



## DaisyBee

My ms is starting to become no fun! Its gotten worse throughout last week but now I am vomiting multiple times a day! Last week was more when I would smell something that would make me feel sick - now its just like something comes over me and theres nothing going to stop it! Feeling nauseous almost all the time now - not just hours at a time. It still has times when it is worse or a little better - but went to bed last night feeling so :sick: and woke up with it this morning. I had actually secretly wanted some morning sickness feeling (without the vomiting) but shouldnt have jinxed myself like that! This is no fun!! My mom & mil had nauseau but never vomiting so assumed I would be the same... well guess not!

That is a great story amerikiwi! Glad your weekend was so wonderful!!! :hug: I bet you were so excited to tell your family!


----------



## amerikiwi

Daisybee and other buddies suffering morning sickness: I can greatly recommend seabands. It doesn't make it all go away, but I have found them very helpful.

It's funny how at one time or the other, we have all complained about not having symptoms and it'll probably come back to bite us all! 

Has anyone booked scans yet? Any early scans? Originally I thought I wanted an early private scan, but after reading so many posts of early scans needlessly causing huge stress and worry, I'm leaning against it. Maybe 9 weeks.


----------



## JayDee

Sounds like a great way to tell people Amerikiwi - sounds like you've got some excited grandparents to be on your hands!

In the UK, the NHS book scans for you, rather than you booking them. I got mine through last weekend, booked for 29 May, when I'll be 10w3d. Personally I think that's a bit early but I guess they know what they're doing, and at least I get to see all is well (hopefully) sooner rather than later.

Sorry to hear about your ms Daisybee - although I'm feeling a mildly naueous on and off I'm not doing too bad. Have got my fingers crossed that this means I'm going to avoid the worst of it. If not, I'll definately be giving the sick bands a try.

Glad you and your son are feeling better pinknpurple. I've still not got that many symptoms either EXCEPT I just don't seem to be able to get enough sleep. Think I have spent more time in the past 48 hours asleep than awake - good job I'm not at work at the minute!!


----------



## pinknpurple

Had my first midwife appointment today!! It went really well too. Mw is really nice, friendly etc. I was able to complete the entire booking appointment today so no home visit for me :) and just have to wait for my scan app to come through now soooo exciting lol. I have also used the anti - sickness bands to help with my nausea and found them to be very helpful so would recommend them to some of the ladies who are really suffering, have to be worth a go? Though my nausea hasn't been too severe so...I'm not sure how effective they might be on more severe cases. Good luck to all the mummies to be and *hugs* :hugs: to those who are suffering a bit right now, I hope you all feel better soon, by 2nd tri at least xxx 
P.S Thanks to everyone who wished my son and I well, a few kinds words can really help to put a smile back on your face, even when you don't feel like smiling. xxxxx


----------



## DaisyBee

Where do I find the bands?? The pharmacy? Thanks for the idea - I'll try anything!

I have my scan on May 18th. I'll be 8+5. Makes me nervous that it is too early but excited that I'll get to see the baby. This is only booked because that obgyn that says I probably dont have a viable pregnancy based off of my hcg from 12dpo. I agree that it seems like sometimes early scans are just too worrisome so hopefully wont be the same for me. FX


----------



## amerikiwi

DaisyBee said:


> Where do I find the bands?? The pharmacy? Thanks for the idea - I'll try anything!
> 
> I have my scan on May 18th. I'll be 8+5. Makes me nervous that it is too early but excited that I'll get to see the baby. This is only booked because that obgyn that says I probably dont have a viable pregnancy based off of my hcg from 12dpo. I agree that it seems like sometimes early scans are just too worrisome so hopefully wont be the same for me. FX

The sick bands are sold at the pharmacy--for me, they don't take it all away, but they do provide some help.

Pinknpurple, so glad to hear that you're feeling better and that you have a good connection with your midwife! I think that's so important, and fear getting stuck with one that I can't stand.

I can't wait to start seeing scan pictures ladies!! I meet with my GP on Friday and have to decide if I want a nuchal scan referral. If so, I get that between 10-14 weeks, otherwise I have to wait until 20 weeks for a scan. Jaydee is your scan a nuchal scan, or just the 12 week scan early? After all that your doc has put you through Daisybee, it will provide immense relief when you see your bub's heart beating away!


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Glad to hear you're getting some relief from the sickness.

Amerikiwi - in the UK we get 2 scans, one at 10-14 weeks, which they badge as a dating scan, basically just to check that all is well with the little one and give you a more accurate due date (as some have mentioned, going from LMP and ov gives different dates, this is meant to clear it up). The second is at about 20 weeks, which I think is to check the development of the baby and, unless the hospital has a policy of not doing, they can also tell you the sex of the baby, if you want to know and it's laying the right way around.

I know they do a blood test (optional) for downs if you want it. Reading the booklet, they will also use the scan as a nuchal test, although it does say it needs to be done at 11-13 weeks, and my scan has been scheduled (by them, knowing my dates) for 10w 3d so I guess we'll see whether they even can do it or not. 

Daisy - hope your scan goes well on Friday, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Emma1980

Your scans are all pretty early, i look forward to seeing your piccies!!

I finally saw my doctor and got my due date moved forward to the 26th December so i'm apparently 7+2 and i havent got my first midwifes appt til the 8th June by then i'll be 11 weeks, apparently thats fine cos i can get a scan within a week for my 12 week scan, hope so! i wanna see my baby!

I know i shouldnt complain about the non-symptom thing but sometimes i just want a sign!! lol - I want my boobs to grow too damnit!


----------



## DaisyBee

Your right Amerikiwi - good way of thinking about my scan. Thanks for that thought - its the one I'll try to focus on instead of worrying! Scan is Monday and cant come soon enough cause now its all Im thinking about except for my nausea!!!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## JayDee

Emma1980 said:


> I know i shouldnt complain about the non-symptom thing but sometimes i just want a sign!! lol - I want my boobs to grow too damnit!

Ha - I know what you mean. Reading the main forum it's the people with larger boobs to start with that appear to have grown more earlier on. It's not fair is it? :rofl:


----------



## Emma1980

no its really not!! me and OH were giggling about it yesterday and he reckons ill still have none in 6 months time, cos its just me to have zilcho boobs! blah!


----------



## pinknpurple

I got my first scan appointment through today!! It's the 8th June I will be 11 weeks and 4 days hope it will still be nice and clear...I will drink gallons of water like last time that seemed to help haha. I'm really excited now!!! Roll on roll on June 8th xxx


----------



## Kirstin

No idea when I am having my scan, I missed my midwife appointment on Tues as I was so ill and the next one they have booked for me is in 2 weeks and I cant go as I have an exam that day and then I'll have to wait a few weeks for the scan :S so I'm going to be about 13-14 weeks min :(


----------



## DaisyBee

I am actually worried about being able to keep the water down on monday for my scan. Im supposed to drink 32oz and be done an hour before the scan. Well what if it all comes back up?? Then my bladder wont be full enough & that will be a problem. Also worried about being sick during the scan! :rofl: That would be so embarassing!!


----------



## JayDee

Being sick during the scan - I'd not even thought about that, sure it's nothing they won't have seen before though!

I was only really worrying about being able to drink that much water without going to the toilet, hadn't even considered it coming back the other way.... I guess that's cos I'm lucky enough to be avoiding the sickness (for now, I felt like it was on the way last night but it stayed away).

Kirsten - sorry to hear you are still feeling rubbish and missed your midwife appointment. It must be annoying to think you won't get your scan for a bit longer but the longer you wait the better picture you'll get cos the more advanced baby will be. My first scan (2 weeks today - yey!) really is going to look like a prawn or a peanut as some people refer to their babies when they are really little.... 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Emma1980

Ohhhh i'm sure theyve had to cope with people puking at the scan before lol, you'll be fine!! i dont expect my first scan to be early either, I cant even get in with the midwife til i'm 11 wks, so god knows my chances of a scan being on time!!

still no symptoms here and my boobs arent even sore anymore! bah!


----------



## Kirstin

I had an internal scan at a fertility consultation and was sick and that was more embarrassing, at least being pregnant you can put it down to morning sickness:rofl:


----------



## Kirstin

OMG, I;ve just noticed my ticker, my baby has arms and legs now :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

I know - I'm fasinated by mine - can't believe that something that only weighs a gram already has arms, legs and ears!


----------



## PieMistress

:hi: Hi Girls 

Can I join this group please - am presently due 26th December but 1st scan isn't till 12th June so will know more for sure then! It's great to have company with others that are due at a similar time x :) x

I've not been feeling too bad in general. A bit of nausea and dry heaving (yuck) every now and then. Major increase in appetite though (craving gerkins and pickled onion/cabbage!) and have found some non-alcoholic Kopperberg Pear Cider :happydance: which doesn't taste that much different to the real thing!

Had a bit of a fall today which is my latest worry (it always seems to be something) but will call the MW tomorrow for a bit of reassurance that all is ok. 

We still haven't told anyone as want to wait till after the 12 week scan but my belly is looking very bloated so it's very hard to disguise it at work as I usually wear quite neat fitting clothes ..... ho hum!

xx


----------



## amerikiwi

:wave: Hi PieMistriss and Welcome! :wave:

I hope everyone had a great weekend!

My big news is that I have a booking for my nuchal scan--kindof. I got the referral from my GP so I rang radiology this morning. When they asked when I wanted it, I told her my EDD was 29th of December so I'm not sure when is best to come in. She told me to come in at the end of this week. I said "are you sure that's not going to be too early?" to which she responded with no. All the reading I've done says that this needs to be done between 11-14 weeks. I'll only be 8+3 so I'm afraid they'll send me away when I go to check in. If not, I get to see lil one early and then I'll probably have to come back for the nuchal scan in a couple of weeks. 

I was surprised too as my GP told me it can take a couple weeks to get an appointment but I was able to choose the day and time--they had heaps of available slots.

Daisybee, good luck at your scan hun. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## DaisyBee

Thank you amerikiwi! I am getting nervous! Its 10:30 on sunday night here and its all Im thinking about - besides my horrible heartburn/acid reflux that Ive developed. I think from all the vomiting Ive been doing - it hurts so bad!!!!!! DH & I watched Marley and me tonight - and Jennifer Aniston has a missed misscarriage where when she goes in for her ultrasound there is no heartbeat. I was crying so hard - it was the worst movie to watch tonight!! If only I would have known! Im trying to tell myself its only a movie and not a sign... but kindof hard. FX for tomorrow! Hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight & not vomit all over the technician tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## JayDee

Welcome Piemistress. Hope you get some good news from the midwife about your fall. I'm sure you'll be fine.

Amerikiwi - in the UK you can get an early (private) Nuchal scan at 8 weeks so I'm sure they will be able to give you a result at the end of the week.

Daisybee - hope all goes well at your scan today. Marley and me wasn't a good film to watch, although I wouldn't have immeditately thought of that particular part of the film although I have seen it. For anyone else reading this (who has maybe had a similar experience) she gets pregnant again (and again and again) and has 3 healthy children.

Hope everyone else is doing ok too x


----------



## PieMistress

JayDee said:


> I'm thinking I am going to have to tell my friends next weekend as we're going away on a hen weekend. Not only will I not be able to drink, but won't be able to do any random activities that seem to be being planned. At the end of the day, I wouldn't mind them knowing if (heaven forbid) something goes wrong so it might be better than them thinking I'm just being really boring and annoying all weekend....

I got my :bfp: the night before I was going away for a Hen Weekend. Didn't want to tell my friends just then as it was still sinking in for my and my OH so told them that we were trying to get pregnant and I didn't want to drink "just in case". Not sure if they believed me or not but they didn't hassle me at all about not drinking. The wedding is now this weekend and we still aren't telling them (am 8 weeks) so they might suss something is up!


----------



## DaisyBee

Well I had my scan today and my worrying is over and that stupid dr can shove it. All my worries were for nothing & baby is totally fine! :happydance: After all the hassle of the dr saying that I probably had a blighted ovum seeing the bean and heartbeat today made me almost overwhelmed. Thanks girls for your support with my nerves which were getting horrible the past few days!
Also - no vomiting today :wohoo: My day couldnt have been better!


----------



## amerikiwi

:dance: YAY!! Oh Daisy I'm so happy for you!!! :dance:

After all the grief your Dr put you through, you must absolutely thrilled! Good news on not getting sick today too. :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - that's amazing, so happy for you - yey!!!

Piemistress - we hadn't even told our friends that we were trying, and I did debate whether to make up some story about antibitotics or something. As it turns out there are 2 more nights planned before I get to 12 weeks so I'm glad that I told them really.
I'm sure your friends won't notice if you're 8 weeks (not body wise anyway) - I'm 9 weeks today and I think I look the same. Well, my boobs look slightly bigger but nothing that a good push up bra won't do!!


----------



## PieMistress

Really pleased to hear your scan went well Daisy xx It would be nice if Drs were more like your best friend wouldn't it!

I haven't seen the film Marley & Me but I did cry when reading the book! I had actually put the name 'Marley' aside after reading the book (and from 'I Am Legend' - bad film!) for a girl but now they've gone and made a darn film i've shelved it!

Part of me feels like I should tell my friends as I know they will always be there for me but I don't want to tell work yet and with facebook nowadays it's quite hard to keep secrets like this!

Hope all the girlies here are doing dandy x


----------



## Emma1980

Yay Daisy, fantastic news!!! and no sickness too! maybe it was all the worrying?!

Most of my friends know now, but not my family (except mum!) and i've so far managed to keep it off facebook, everyone got warned! i know i'll need my friends if anything bad happens so there was no reason for me not to tell them!


----------



## JayDee

Yeah - my friends that know have been sworn to secrecy facebook wise as well. I think as long as you are clear to people that it is *really* early to be telling people, if they are people you trust, they will probably understand as well.

If you don't want to tell until 12 weeks (and the first scan) look at it this way, you've probably known for around 4 weeks, so at 8 weeks, you're half way to being able to tell the world (if you want to) x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovely ladies! I'm sorry i've been a terrible buddy and only posted a couple of times! But i vow to get more active now!!! 

I've been feeling really terrible. All day morning sickness, retching at everything and anything and it tends to get worse as the day goes on. etc My estimated due date is Dec 25th !!!

I've been getting some brown discharge only on wiping (not enough for a pantyliner etc) but had the shock of my life yesterday when i wiped i had a very large brown clot. Rang my midwife who suggested to call my doctor to get a scan. So i did, and have a scan booked for friday. I've posted in the main forum also but have any of you experienced this? There's no red blood, no cramping.... but i'm sooo worried it's a bad sign.

Positive thoughts please ladies for friday
xx


----------



## DaisyBee

From what everyone on first tri says it sounds like brown bleeding is quite common. Im glad you have a scan though for your peace of mind. Hopefully the bleeding stops soon! :hugs: 

Bad news the no vomiting was a fluke - at least it was the day of my scan of feeling good!! Im back to being :sick: Last night DH picked up food for me on his way home and then made bratwurst for himself & he had his food by me for like 2 seconds before bringing it outside to eat at the patio. It was enough to make me sick. This morning too was back to retching and vomiting bile.

We've decided we were ready to tell everyone after our scan and not waiting til 12 weeks - so been telling grandparents, friends, etc. I told the parents that come to my daycare also. (I am self employed at home) I figured with me throwing up during the day - once was like 30 seconds before one of them showed up at the door - that they should know. They all kind of guessed it anyway with how much Ive been using a substitute for my drs. appt's! DH's grandma was the greatest - I have never seen such excitement in a person in my life! Maybe she will rub off on dh's mom who is still not acting like we thought she would but she's been going through a lot lately so we are trying to overlook her lack of enthusiasum. She is still upset that my due date is dec 23 because it is my sil's ex's bday. This ex cheated on sil 2 days before their wedding in feb. & they broke it off & it has been tough on sil. Still - I dont think it should matter that our baby is due on this person's bday. SIL doesnt understand why mil is obsessed about this either. After we told DH's grandma that we were pregnant she called DH's mom to say congrats grandma kindof thing. Instead of being excited even with her mom about it she said "the baby is due on so&so's bday" in a not excited voice. DH's grandma said - well it will be a good replacement then wont it! :rofl: What a great response - so hopefully it will start rubbing off on mil cause Im tired of her reaction. Especially when we thought she would be the one already picking out baby clothes & figuring out the nursery without our input. She went from our expectation of being over the top & crazy with excitement and overdoing and overbuying - to not being excited & only worrying about the due date. Sorry - just realized I was venting more than I meant to. I'll stop now!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## amerikiwi

Hello ladies!

ttcbaby1, I've read of heaps of people that have brown spotting with no problems. The general consensus seems to be that it's normal unless it's red and/or accompanied by severe cramping. Good to get a scan for reassurance though.

Daisybee, so sorry the ms has returned. I feel your pain. Good on your DH's grandma for putting his mom in place with the whole sil ex birthday thing. Sounds like the rest of the family is taking it well.

So, after being convinced that the scan place wasn't going to see me since I'm no where near the 11-13 weeks that you're supposed to be for the nuchal, they scanned me anyways!!!!! My lil bean's heart was beating at 169bpm and is measuring exactly at 8+2 just as my Ov date predicted. They couldn't do the nuchal measurements so I get to go back in 4 weeks for another scan!! I"m still so pumped on adrenaline and on :cloud9:!! The scan technician kept repeating that everything was perfect!


----------



## JayDee

Amerikiwi - that's great, glad all is ok. You must be really happy that you got a surprise viewing of bubs (and that you get another one in 4 weeks).

ttcbabyno1 - Reading on the main forum brown discharge = old and pretty normal, bright red is more cause for worry, but even then can be fine in some cases. Hope you get some answers tomorrow and all is well.

Daisybee - I'm sure your mil will come round in the end. 

My mil didn't react the way I expected either. She was excited when we told her but since then hasn't really been that fussed, even suggested the other day that my mum could have this one as she's already got one grandchild now (my sil has a 3 month old). I'm pretty sure she didn't mean it the way it sounded but it annoyed me. Haven't told hubby (he wasn't there at the time) cos I don't want to seem like I'm over reacting. They were incredibly fussy when sil was pregnant and in a way I'm glad they aren't like that cos it would be a bit much, it's just I can see the comparison and makes me feel.... oh I don't know, second best almost. SIL, whose reaction I thought was the most likely to be dodgy has been great, they came round the other day and just gave me the baby "right she needs her clothes and nappy changing then she needs a bottle making - you'll have to learn!" and stayed with me while I did it all. I have previously said if she wanted me to babysit I'd need full written instructions so I thought that was quite sweet really.

Anyway, I've probably gone on a bit now too, hope all are well (sickness aside, 2nd tri is in sight in a few weeks girls - it's meant to go away then) x


----------



## JayDee

Oh, and Daisy, you should tell your MIL that very few babies are actually born on their due date if that's what she's bothered about, I would have lied and told her it was a day one way or the other if she was that fussed about it!

And, I'm a bit concerned, the forum appears to have deleted by baby ticker - is it trying to tell me something (I really hope not!) 
Oh, no-one seems to have one at the minute, that's alright then!!! x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Thanks ladies for your support. I'm very anxious about having the scan done as we were there in march and recieved the bad news that i'd miscarried at 6weeks. We got pregnant again right away and we're so so so chuffed .... i just pray that this little one is ok and that the brown blood and clotting is something not affecting little one.

will let you know how i get on tomorrow.
xx


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck tomorrow ttcbabyno.1! FX that everything is going well with your bean. :hugs:


:wohoo: amerikiwi!! Im so excited for you that you had a scan and everything was perfect! Isnt it such a good feeling?!

JayDee - I suppose we cant help how people are going to react - even our mils! It upsets me to see her doing this to my dh. He has been telling me that it bothers him how she has been acting and what she's said. So I think its much worse for him - cause thats his mom. If my mom would have said anything like that I would have probably yelled at her by now! Doesnt help that I have all these hormones right now too huh?!? I actually debated on telling her a different day after our scan - but dh was against it. We did tell her too that only 5% of babies are born on the due date but she's only hearing what she wants to hear right now.

DH's grandma is already talking about throwing me a baby shower - but she wants to have it on xmas! :rofl: I said I probably wont be here at xmas - if the baby is born yet or not! I will either be ready to pop - at the hospital - or just home with a new baby! Im going to try to talk her into earlier, like even maybe october. Seems so weird to talk about a baby shower for me. Ive been to tons for other people - but now that its for me and my baby - seems sureal!

Hopefully the tickers come back soon - I love my ticker!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Good luck on your scan TTCbaby#1. Let us know how it goes.

Jaydee, I think you're next on the scan list. Bet you can't wait to see your LO.

Anyone else have scans booked?

I do hope babygaga tickers comes back soon. Speaking of tickers, I like the January garnets picture. Maybe we should make a Christmas Cake image for our group?! Anyone good at that sort of thing? It's Friday in NZ now so I may have a go at an image this weekend.


----------



## JayDee

Tickers are back - yey!

Think I am next on the list, can't believe I'm due first and have the last scan, and my scan is quite early for the UK as well.

I'll have a look and see if I can find a Christmas cake picture, I think it's a really nice idea. We'll compare notes on Tuesday (Monday is bank holiday in the UK and we're out most of the weekend), there is no way that I'm claiming to be any good at that sort of thing.

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## Emma1980

I havent even seen my midwife for the first appt yet, let alone get a scan date! not in with the mw til the 8th June, argh! i'll be at 11 weeks then!

I felt pregnant last night, that was good, its been a few weeks since i felt anything and it was annoying me, but the twinges and flutters were back last night for sure, prolly tryin to kick its daddys head in for being a twerp! hehe

Sorry your MIL is being funky about your dates, they'll prolly change your date at the scan anyways!

Good luck everyone with scans this week, cant wait to see piccies!


----------



## JayDee

I haven't seen a midwife yet either Emma - it my region you get a scan first which is a week today - yey!

I had a quick go at a picture, it's not great as I only had the basic program on my phone to edit it with (hubby has a complex picture editing program but I'm not going to try and work that!) I've attached the unedited picture as well in case anyone else is better with the software than me but didn't have a pic to start from.

Edit: yeah, that text doesn't come out too well on the computer rather than the phone does it? Back to the drawing board I think!!!
 



Attached Files:







christmas_cake.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3









christmas_cake-001.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kirstin

10 weeks today :happydance: A noticeable bump is also starting to appear which I need to hide at work :rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Ladies i'm back from my scan and i'm very pleased to announce all is well!!! We saw our little one with a strong heartbeat too! My husband who's usually a blokes bloke (doesn't show any emotion) was smiling from ear to ear and calling little one his sea horse! So we now have a proper nickname for little one -'sea horse'!!

Dates were spot on.... i'm 9 weeks today with an EDD of 25th December!! Have 12 week scan booked on 12 June (dating and nuchal scan) and should be seeing the midwife in the next 2 weeks for booking in.

I'm finally allowing myself to be excited!!! Thanks so much for all your positive thoughts
xx


----------



## DaisyBee

:happydance: Im so glad that all is well!! Isnt it the best thing - when you have the scan and see your lo and know that the heartbeat is great?! Are you still spotting - did they say anything about it?

How is the ms kristen? Is it any better? I think you have been the sickest out of the whole group! Mine is no fun but so thankful it isnt all day everyday thing & able to keep some food down each day.

Everyone have a wonderful holiday weekend!


----------



## PieMistress

ttcbabyno.1 - my nuchal/dating scan is 12th June too! Whoop, can't wait. Am sure the next 3 weeks are going to drag by!

Am off to a wedding today, still haven't got a clue what i'm going to wear (nothing like leaving it till the last minute) and my OH will be getting v.drunk as he will have to be drinking my drinks too :)

Happy Bank Holiday weekend (except we don't get national bank holidays but random 'local' holidays instead!)


----------



## TLT

Anybody else due December 17th? I can't find anyone...


----------



## amerikiwi

Morning ladies! Hope you are enjoying your bank holiday weekend: ours is next Monday in NZ! 

Yay! Ttcbaby1 I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well!! :happydance:

Emma, hope you get your appointment soon.

PieMistress, hope you enjoyed the wedding. My DH has been joking that he's been drinking for 2 as well!

I had a bit of a play around and came up with a possible Christmas cake image for our group. What does everyone think? I like Jaydee's cake too, so could go either way.

Edit: I'm not sure how to make the thumbnail larger, but if you click on the image, you can see it better.
 



Attached Files:







Christmas Cakes.JPG
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emma1980

How did everyones bank holiday weekend go?! 
Mine was lovely and relaxing, babykins is giving me no hassle, no symptoms at all!

so glad your scan went well TTC, did you get any piccies for us?!

on a sadder note my best friend is just on her way to the hospital at 13wks with heavy bleeding, praying that everything is okay for her!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Piemistress - we're scan buddies!!! how far along will you be when you get your scan? I'll be 12wks on the exact date... and can't wait to compare the scan pics we have from 9weeks to see how our little seahorse has grown. (then maybe hubby can call it a baby rather than the lame name we now have!)LOL


Emma - I have some scan pics and when i work out how to uploads them i'll get right on it!! LOL I really hope you're friend is ok, it must be very hard for you both atm!

Morning/all day sickness is still hanging in there.... i seem to retch at anything and everything. Ginger doesn't seem to touch it. I'm fine until about 2pm.... when it all goes downhill rapidly
xx


----------



## PieMistress

ttcbabyno.1 - I will be exactly 12 weeks too on the 12th June! (My appt is at 1.30pm) Ours is called Eggnog (due to the egg/festive due date tie-in!). 

Think it will then all become very real for my OH! But I was mean the other night when he was feeling lazy and said Eggnog wanted to go for a bike ride so he had to come with me, hee hee i'm :evil: 

Had a lovely time at my friend's wedding on Saturday (outdoors! in Scotland! hardcore!) and cried the whole way through the ceremony. I would have blamed it on the hormones but I'm the token crier at weddings anyway! And it wasn't too bad staying sober, least I felt fine the next day :) (Unlike the OH but he wasn't bad enough to sleep in the spare room!!)

Love all these Christmas Cake ideas you guys are designing!

Emma1980 - :hugs: hope your friend is okay x


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

I've had an exhausting holiday weekend, mainly due to the surprise party I went to on Sunday which carried on until the early hours. Am thinking of putting hubby on an alcohol ban cos he drank enough to get drunk on Saturday and Sunday nights as well as Monday afternoon. Just doesn't seem fair somehow, but then I guess neither would stopping him drinking just cos I want to be a cow! I don't really mind not drinking but I was missing my beer jacket when we were still in the garden at midnight, had my own jacket on and then hubby's on the top!

ttcbabyno1 - glad everything was ok at your scan. I'll have a look for pics when I've finished this post.

Emma - hope everything is ok for your friend.

Amerikiwi - I like your cake, looks a lot more professional than mine!

Bubs still isn't giving me any trouble either, other than feeling a bit sick when I wake up early in a morning, going back to sleep for a bit seems to solve it though :) Looking forward to seeing him/her on Friday - yey.....


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad everyone had a good weekend. My sickness has gotten way better!!! :happydance: I havent vomited since Thurs night! Ive had moments of feeling icky and if I feel hungry I have to eat right away or I'll start feeling ick like 10 minutes later. But that is way better than how I've been feeling for the past weeks! Part of me wants to worry about that - but Im trying not to let myself think that way.

We were at a family get-together yesterday and dh's grandma was looking at a copy of our scan. DH's grandpa was ready to leave and was in a hurry(to get nowhere - just how he is). He glanced over her shoulder and said "who cares, its just a picture of a damn dog" :rofl: I laughed so hard! Maybe you have to know him but its just so typical him - he's 85 and misses out on a lot of conversations right now because his hearing aids are being repaired. 1/2 hr before that people were sending around a camera with a pic of a dog. DH's grandma was so mad at him - she yelled out "its not a dog, its a baby!" Ive never heard her so vocal in my life! :rofl: He's happy we are pregnant but not really into talking about it. DH's grandma came about 2 inches from touching my belly & I could tell she REALLY wanted to but stopped herself! HA! I think Im in for it later on when I actually start showing!


----------



## Emma1980

haha Daisy, thats the sort of thing my grandad would say, hes just not quite with us anymore! glad your sickness has got better!

I think i need to get some maternity wear, my jeans are way too tight, urgh, i was hoping it wouldnt start this early, just as i manage to get some money in to the bank, things are needed, argh!

Thanks for the wellwishes for my friend, it doesnt look good, the hospital told her she was miscarrying and to go back in on wednesday for a scan to confirm it, she was 14 wks :(


----------



## JayDee

Emma - really sorry to hear about your friend, hope she's got people around her to support her. Can't be nice for you having someone so close going through that. Love to you both.

Daisy - glad you're feeling better. Your grandad sounds really funny, I've not told extended family yet so I've got all this to come! Don't think any of our remaining grandparents are that old/random but we'll wait and see.....

I don't know what baby was doing last night, growing I hope, because I could feel a really light pulling sensation for most of the evening. It was really weird, can't wait for it to be the baby kicking instead but guess we've got a few more weeks yet.....


----------



## Stewie

Hey Everyone, 
I have not posted here for a while but I have been lurking ;)
I had my first appoint a week ago at just 8.5 weeks. Everything seemed normal to the Doctor although they didn't do a scan or anything. Anyway, at about the time of the appointment by breast tenderness seemed to have died down and now it isn't there really at all. I am still tired a lot and feel a bit sick (although I have had mild sickness the whole time with no vomiting) but that is it. Do you think that the disappearing symptoms is a bad thing at all? Just looking for some tips from experience. 
Thanks all.


----------



## pinknpurple

Hey girlies,
I just wanted to thank you all for your support and wish you the best with your pregnancies but I will be leaving the December thread as my worst fears have now been confirmed and I have suffered/am suffering a miscarriage. :'( I'm sorry to bring a downer on the thread, but I have so enjoyed my time here with you all and will be keeping an eye on the thread just to see how you all get on. Do take care and thanks again for everything xxxxxxx


----------



## amerikiwi

pinknpurple said:


> Hey girlies,
> I just wanted to thank you all for your support and wish you the best with your pregnancies but I will be leaving the December thread as my worst fears have now been confirmed and I have suffered/am suffering a miscarriage. :'( I'm sorry to bring a downer on the thread, but I have so enjoyed my time here with you all and will be keeping an eye on the thread just to see how you all get on. Do take care and thanks again for everything xxxxxxx

Pinknpurple, I'm so sorry hun. :hug: PM me if you ever want to chat.


----------



## amerikiwi

Stewie said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have not posted here for a while but I have been lurking ;)
> I had my first appoint a week ago at just 8.5 weeks. Everything seemed normal to the Doctor although they didn't do a scan or anything. Anyway, at about the time of the appointment by breast tenderness seemed to have died down and now it isn't there really at all. I am still tired a lot and feel a bit sick (although I have had mild sickness the whole time with no vomiting) but that is it. Do you think that the disappearing symptoms is a bad thing at all? Just looking for some tips from experience.
> Thanks all.

Stewie, I wouldn't worry about the disappearing symptoms. My books all say that it's about now that the placenta starts taking over hormone regulation, so symptoms easing is to be expected.


----------



## Emma1980

Pinknpurple i am so so sorry for your loss, hugs to you


----------



## DaisyBee

pinknpurple - wanted to say again I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## DaisyBee

Stewie- I replied on your other thread I think - but wanted to say try not to worry about it (hard I know) My ms has gotten much better the past week and Im going to take it as a good thing! My bb's arent as sore as they were at first either- Either that or Im just getting used to it! They have their moments but Im not in agony like I was for a few weeks.


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Pinknpurple - :hug::hug::hug: I had a miscarriage in March, ovulated 2 weeks later and fell pregnant right away. I really hope you're okay and please pm me if you want to have a chat!

:hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

How was everyone's weekend?! Hope everyone is doing well.

I've been ill with a cold for the last week so I've been a bit quiet on the forum. Starting to feel better now though, so that's good :happydance:

Jaydee, have you had your scan?!

My morning sickness has been improving, but I've been quite queezy again today (haven't thrown up in a week though!).


----------



## JayDee

Pinknpurple - really sorry to hear that - hugs to you.

Stewie - don't worry, I haven't got that many symptoms either, but everything seems to be fine.

Amerikiwi - yes, had my scan, not been online until now! It's amazing isn't it? I could see the heartbeat flickering away straight away. "Munchkin", as the sonographer was referring to baby as, was kicking away (think I'm going to be in for it soon!!!) and was being naughty already as it wouldn't stretch out so she should get a proper measurement..... Managed to get it into position in the end, and put me forward 2 days, so I'm now EDD 20 Dec - going to update my ticker next.....

The belly rubbing has started here, my mum did it on Friday! I can't believe how excited she is. Had to give in and say she could tell the rest of the family as she sounded SO disappointed when I suggested that we might wait until 12 weeks anyway. Everything was good with the scan, strong heartbeart, 2 arms, 2 legs etc so decided it was ok to tell. Going to wait a couple more weeks before announcing it on facebook though, just hope that the people who know remember that!!!

Glad everyone is suffering a bit less, with morning sickness at least. I thought I was going to get it on Sunday, just because I woke up after I'd just been throwing up in my dream... Luckily I was ok when I woke up.

Went on a hen night on Saturday night, which was basically a meal then a night out round a load of bars and then a club. Half way through the night, as people got more drunk around me, I started subconsiously protecting my stomach with my arm, that was then my stance for the rest of the night.....

x


----------



## DaisyBee

Jaydee - so glad you got your scan and it was wonderful! Isnt it amazing?!

I had a dr appt today and the dr tried the doppler but no luck - he said next time for sure we will be able to hear. He said usually he doesnt try yet but think I caught him in a good mood. We were so relieved that it was a good appt -with no negativity! Only positive things :happydance:

We were at a bday party saturday - and I got my belly rubbed! :blush: I felt very weird about it! My mom says just tell people "no" and I said its easier said than done. They come in so fast its hard to realize whats happening before its basically over with!

Ive been protecting my belly for weeks - around my daycare kids and my cat. Even though my cat is basically ignoring me (so weird for him) he will jump down from the top of the couch and Ive started covering my belly with my hand/arm whenever he is around. Must be instinct JayDee!
Glad your sickness is getting better amerikiwi. I did pretty good this whole past week except for Friday and today. Friday I had every symptom possible - it was like the week of feeling good all caught up to me. I was puking & nauseaus, dizzy & lightheaded, headache, my bb's were so painful & was having lots of pulling and a little cramping. So glad I was feeling better by saturday!


----------



## JayDee

Glad it's not just me protecting my belly and getting it rubbed!

That's something else I forgot to mention as well, we went to my hubby's aunt and uncle's on Friday to tell them the news (we're not telling everyone in person but hubby works with them as well so thought we should tell them) they have 2 fussy dogs who normally jump all over you. They came and said hello to me but then pretty much left me alone and jumped on hubby instead. I'm sure animals know in some way.... Before I found out I was pregnant (but would have been nearly 3 weeks looking back) I went to my friend's who has a (usually unsociable) cat who decided to be my new best friend (there were about 8 of us there) but didn't claw into my knee like she did a couple of the others - weird.....


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Had my booking in with the Midwife today- she was lovely!! I was there for over an hour, and got to know each other quite well. Looking forward to seeing her again at week 16!!! The not so fun bit was trying to take blood for testing, i have terrible veins that always hide and are much deeper than they look and feel. She had 3 attempts then sent me around to another midwife to also tried and failed, and then finally to the phlebotonist at my local surgery who managed to get some!!! 

Looking forward to our 12 week scan on friday next week!!


----------



## JayDee

Glad all went well with the midwife (bloods aside), I'm going to my booking appointment tomorrow, I'm dreading having blood taken, I've never had it done before and I really don't like the idea of it. Oh well, I'll get over it.

Also think she might shout at me (although I am telling myself off as well) cos I managed to get sunburnt yesterday in my garden! This has never happened before at home, I usually don't even tan here! I guess pregnancy affects your skin.... Never mind, I'll know for when (if) the nice weather comes back. It's only skin rather than red, so hopefully it'll go down a bit my tomorrow.


----------



## Emma1980

You'll be fine Jaydee! I love getting blood taken, i HAVE to watch, i find it really cool, lol, glad your scan went well, are you gonna share piccies?!

Glad your appt with the midwife went well ttc! its great that you got on well, i hope i can say the same!

I dont know how i feel on the belly rubbing thing, i dont mind my closest friends doing it but im gettin others doing it and i just wanna punch them in the face LOL

I have my first midwife appointment on tuesday, i wish it would hurry up already!!

on another note, me and the bf are getting on better, i wonder how long it will last? i really didnt expect him to still be around at this point, hmmm...


----------



## JayDee

Yeah, the bloods thing was fine, I couldn't watch her do it though. She also had to strap my arm to get the veins to come up, I felt like an extra from trainspotting!

I've put pics of my scan in Dec stars gallery in 1st tri, but I'll attach on here as well so you don't have to go looking. It's not the greatest picture, baby was jumping about all over, and it was much clearer on the screen. Oh well.

Midwife appointment was ok. Annoyed me because I was sat waiting for about 20 mins after my appointment time (bugs me when I think I was the first person she saw in the afternoon - obviously wanted a long lunch or morning over ran I guess) but she was nice enough. Don't think it's likely that I'll see her again though, as she's actually from another area and was just covering today (although she says she does it quite a lot). I don't really mind, we have 5 GPs at my surgery and you just get to see whichever one is free at the time. Sure they all know what they're doing....

Hope everyone else is ok x
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PieMistress

pinknpurple - sending lots of :hug: and :hugs: your way, so sorry to hear of your news xx

ttcbabyno.1 - I never got my blood taken at my booking in appt, just some general questions and a urine test. From what i've read on here it seems to vary wildly from region to region what kind of service you get!

jaydee - glad your scan went well! my first one is next Friday 12th, can't wait! :happydance:

We still haven't told anybody, will wait till after the scan next week then tell my family (before we go to France on hols, no wine or yummy french cheeses for me - boooo!!) I feel like it's getting hard to disguise as i've put on 1/2 stone and feeling like an Oinker but OH tells me i'm just being paranoid (eating 3 course lunches at work though doesn't help!) am still jogging 2 or 3 times a week but not pushing it as much as I used to


----------



## Emma1980

oh i'm so with you on the weight gain, none of my jeans fasten! i bought some maternity ones but they just fell down all night, i cant win, lol...

Cute pic JayDee i cant wait to get mine! i think my midwife thing will be kinda the same, no one seems to see the same person twice, but they do have many walk in clinics which are apparently the same midwifes travelling around and the ones who will be at the hospital, well not all of them of course but at least i might see a friendly face!


----------



## JayDee

Thanks Emma :)

Piemistress, I think it depends how far in you are as to whether they take bloods or not. They took blood to do a full blood count and test for rubella and hepititus and stuff. There is also the triple test, but they don't do that until 15 weeks, so I'd have to go back to (a diffferent) hospital if I want that. Think we've decided we'd rather not know. They don't do the nuchal fold test on the nhs in my region, and I wouldn't want to have an amni-whatsit test so it could just cause (potentially unnecessary) stress if it comes back high risk. Once the baby comes, we'll love it all the same anyway.
I bet you're counting down the days until next week for your scan aren't you? It's the most amazing thing to see that it's actually there! Makes it so much more real....

On the clothes thing, all my clothes still fit, I was expecting them not to by now. I feel like I've put a bit of weight on around my stomach area but I weighed less than I though when the midwife checked yesterday so I guess, if there is more weight there, it's just moved from somewhere else.....weird!

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

I've been working all weekend - which is a nightmare!!! But on a positive front i only have 5 more sleeps (i'm such a child and still count in sleeps!!) 'til our 12 week scan!!! I'm very nervous but excited too. 

I've actually lost a stone in weight (which is no hardship for me tbh! Now 12 stone 5) due to the amount of voimitting i've been doing in the last 4/5 weeks, but have definately put on inches around my waist!!! All jeans are v tight and if i wear some clothes that are tight for too long i feel v v sick and lightheaded so i gave in and bought a pair of maternity trousers mail order (they're way way way too big!!! I can't win!) 

Sickness is getting a little better - down from 7/8 times a day, and hardly keeping anything down!! to only 2/3 times every few days. This is a huge relief for my hubby who was scared to death that i was going to be hospitalised last week as the midwife wanted to admit me to put me on a drip! LOL

Really looking forward to trying to enjoy being pregnant - hasn't happened yet! 
xx


----------



## Emma1980

ooooooooh 5 sleeps, that will be 4 now right? weeee!!!!

I hope your sickness eases up some more, and it should be doing any time soon!

I have the same issue as you with clothes, the maternity ones are the only ones that are comfy but theyre way too big and fall down constantly!!

I have my first midwife appt today, weeee!! i'm gonna push her to get me in for my scan asap cos i dont wanna wait weeks for it!!!

On a sadder note i split up with my bf yesterday, things have always been tense between us since i found out i was pregnant, he was adamant that he wanted no more kids and he has 3 from previous relationships, but i didnt plan this, i was taking the pill so what has happened has happened, I dont think hes gonna stand by me at all, but time will tell, either way i will cope.


----------



## JayDee

Emma - sorry to hear about you and your boyfriend. Hope you've got some other people around you to support you - hugs x

ttcbaby1 - I count in sleeps as well, but normally only to holidays! Hope the sickness eases of soon and you can enjoy being pregnant.

I'm still just really tired, hoping in a few weeks I'll get my energy back, but I'm still very glad that I've not got any sickness so I'm not complaining too much :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, lovely scan picture! You must be so excited!!

Emma, sorry to hear about your boyfriend. Hope you have friends/family nearby for support. Hope the mw appointment went well.

TTCbaby1, can't wait to see your scan pictures.

In the interest in counting in sleeps, my 12 week scan is in 9 sleeps! So excited. My morning sickness has improved greatly! :happydance: It's been replaced with spots on my chin, but I'll take that over daily puking any day!


----------



## DaisyBee

Hey everyone - havent been on in a few days so feel like Im catching up on all the news!

Great scan pic Jaydee - it is beautiful! So glad you got to see your baby!
Hopefully everyone else's days are going fast til your scans!

Sorry to hear about your bf Emma. :hugs: Hope you are doing ok.

My sickness is basically gone - its hard to believe! Its weird that it started to feel normal to be sick! I still have all my other symptoms and having lots more twinges in my tummy area the past week -nothing that hurts - but I for sure know things are happening!


----------



## JayDee

Glad the sickness is getting better Daisy and Amerikiwi. I think I'm currently gettting stretching feelings, can't say pains as they don't really hurt. I've been trying to describe to hubby but it's really hard to do. I said it's like a really dull pain, a bit like when you're getting over a hangover, but lower down....

I also found some maternity clothes that I think might be long enough for me yesterday (I'm about 35inch inside leg and have to buy tall ranges of most clothes) - Red Herring in Debenhams for anyone in UK who's not standard height. They do short/regular/long in maternity and long seem really long - yey!! Not buying any yet though, but it's good to know I can when I need some....


----------



## Kirstin

Just thought I would pop in as I haven't posted in here in a while... my sickness is back, just thankfully not as bad as it was, it was gone for about 2 weeks :(


----------



## Emma1980

Oohh JayDee thanks for that, i'll be sure to look tomorrow, i got some that were a 34" leg from new look, they were pretty cheap at £16! ideally i need 35 or 36 tho, but theyre fine with flip flops which i live in at the moment!

Sorry your sickness came back kirstin, only a few more weeks and hopefully it'll be gone for good eh?!

About the bf, i'm doing fine. it was expected. I made my first post in this thread claiming i would be a single mum and i was right! he did check in with me yesterday to see how the midwife appt went so thats something i guess, at least hes attempting to show an interest!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Emma - I'm so sorry about you're boyfriend. Have you got a close friend/family member around that you can share your highs and lows of the pregnancy with? It's such a magical thing growing a baby, and i hope the break up doesn't take away the magic from the pregnancy for you (don't mean to sound condesending!) You sound like you have things in perspective but having a good ear to listen when you need it is a really important thing in a girls life!

Big hug to you xx


----------



## JayDee

Thanks for the tip Emma - I might check out New Look as well! I'm thinking that, other than black trousers, I'm going to be going for the skinny jeans with calf height boots over the top when I get further along. That way it doesn't matter if the jeans are a bit short (and gives me a good excuse to buy some really nice boots :) )


----------



## Emma1980

Thanks TTC, i honestly think i'll be fine, i do have lots of close friends about who are standing right by me and if all else fails, i'll come here for a moan!

good plan jaydee, i'm living in cropped jeans for the most part, just wish we'd get a bit of nice weather so i could wear them more!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies... hope you're all having a lovely weekend! We had our 12 week scan on friday... unfortunately little one was too sleepy and wasn't in the right position to get the nuchal measurement, so we'll be having the blood test at 15weeks but our chances of downs syndrome is quite low as i'm 29. Was really lovely to see our little baby again although the picture we got was pretty rubbish i enjoyed watching little one on the screen and baby was getting in a strop at being pushed and prodded to wake up - which my hubby laughted was sooo like me!!! It's trippled in size since our scan at 9 wks - which is amazing!!!

xx


----------



## amerikiwi

Glad to hear the scan went well TTC1! My 12 week is in 4 days and I can't wait!

Just noticed my ticker. I think I'm one of the latest due in the group and we're all down to less than 200 days till we meet our little ones! Soon we'll all be moving into 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## hattiehippo

can I join please? I've only just found this thread but my EDD is 24th December so definately a Christmas one. I've got my first scan on Wednesday so it might change a bit but should still be late December.

Has anyone got any ideas about maternity clothes for larger ladies? I'm a 22-24 and whilst I can get tops from Next I know their jeans don't fit due my big hips and thighs. I'm still ok in my normal clothes but my jeans are starting to feel tight when sitting and don't want to have to wear big baggy clown pants for the next 6 months!

Thanks!


----------



## Emma1980

Glad all went well ttc! i'm still waitin on a date for mine boo hoo!!

i'm only due the day before you kiwi! hope your scan goes well!

Hi Hattie, Welcome and congrats! have you tried ebay? thats where i've been looking and what about Dorothy Perkins? they go up to a 22.


----------



## bigbean

also wanted to saythanks to Emma and JayDee

as I'm 184cm I need some long trousers:rofl:


----------



## bigbean

sorry... gpt this all the wrong way round I think...

so here we are...

Hi all,

can I please join you? 
My EDD isthe 26th, so it def. looks an x mas pud.

Had already 2 scans as I had a miscarriage a year ago and as soon as I found out (7weeks) I wanted to make sure everything looks good and I could see the heartbeat, which was a great relief... but there was not much more to see... with 10 weeks I had my 1st appointment with the mw - told her no bleeding and low and behold on the same day a bleeding started... so I was straight on the phone again thankfully got the scan 2 day later.Bean was so actve and wiggling around that is was really hard to take any pics. 

waving with the little buds and all sorts of twisting and turning - absolutely wonderfull to see. 

Now my bf and wanted to make sure that everything will be ok, so we opted for a nauchal scan ( excuse my spelling) so much looking forward to see bean this friday.


----------



## amerikiwi

:wave: Welcome Hattie and BigBean! :wave:

Emma, hope you get your scan date soon. That must be frustrating having to wait.

BigBean, your nuchal scan is the day after mine! I'm counting days and hours now.

As for clothes, I can second the ebay suggestion. As I'm looking for petite maternity clothes, I can always cut off extra length from my trousers and send them over to you tall ladies :plane:


----------



## Emma1980

Urgh, i'm having a rough day so it looks like you guys can have my rant,it was my bosses birthday party today so of course my ex was there as we met at work, i have no issues with him, we get on great nowadays but i really dont need his friends saying things to me, one of them, my friend too, asks me how i'm going to cope, so i replied "well i'll just have to wont I?!" to that i get a reply, "well theres no point in him being with you if he doesnt want to be with you is there" (in quite a nasty tone!) i know this, do i look stupid? do i need you to point this out to me? am i not just a fucking bag of emotions right now, i wasnt fucking aiming the "i'll just have to wont i" at him, i was just pointing out a fact.... now that he doesnt want to be with me does not change the fact that hes the father of my child and he needs to put some frigging effort in, but even so, i was not thinking about him with my reply and i did not need to be thinking about this shit when i was trying to have a good night out! so FU!

okay that sounds so pathetic when i re-read it, i dont know why i'm annoyed, just over-emotional i guess..... hes still an arsehole.


----------



## JayDee

Hello Hattie and BigBean, can't believe there are even more Christmas (ish) babies in the group :)

Glad the recent scans have gone well, and looking forward to seeing some more good news by the end of the week.

Emma - I don't think your rant sounds pathetic, I think your ex and his friends need to grow up a bit. Hope they don't hassle you any more.

Random question - is anyone here going to fit into normal, easily available maternity clothes? I've counted the recent posts and we've got tall, petite and larger ladies (apologies if I've missed anyone).
Anyone any good at sewing? Maybe there is a market for reasonably priced, bespoke maternity wear - ha ha


----------



## DaisyBee

I am wishing we had a scan coming up too! We are not having a nucheal scan - it sounds like it is much more common to do them in the Uk maybe? It got talked about at the drs but we were told that most people dont do them where I live - unless you are very concerned and are thinking you would terminate the pregnancy. Which I cant see myself doing with an odds kind of thing esp. So not another scan til 20 weeks! (our other one was 8+5 so huge waiting time there!)

I am going to have a hard time with maternity clothes too as I am a bigger gal - about size 20 here in the u.s.

Welcome to the new girls! Emma - sorry your having to go through such bs right now - not what you need with all the hormones raging right now! Hope these guys start growing up soon!


----------



## Emma1980

Our first one is 12 weeks (unless you have a history of MC)and then 20 weeks... i'm so bored of waiting, i'm 12 weeks now so gimme my dates damnit!

Yeah, i'm over last night, i just wasnt expecting him to come out with it, it was almost like he was saying, now hes not around, you should abort, thats what i got from parts of the convo, i think maybe i misinterpreted his comments (well at least i hope so!) and i'm well known for overthinking everything anyway!


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - I'm not having a nuchal scan either, because it's not standard where I live, so I'm waiting for 20 week scan as well. Do you have a date booked in? I do: 3 August (which is 20 weeks 1 day) - can't wait to see bubs looking like a proper little person and find out whether it's a boy or a girl, do they do that in the US?

Emma - glad you're feeling better, at least next time you see them you'll be ready for their comments, sounds like they are ******* (insert your own choice of word) and caught you off guard a bit.


----------



## DaisyBee

JayDee - it actually makes me feel better that it isnt standard everywhere! The tech who did mine at 8+5 said my next one will be between 18 & 20 weeks and that we should decide by then if we want to know the sex! We have decided we want to know so hopefully we will be able to see! We also decided that if we cant see we might spend the money to have a private scan (since we would have to wait til after that scan we're going to wait and see) I think it costs between $150- $200 here. I dont have my scan booked yet - Im guessing it will be booked at my next appt in 2 weeks. Last time they booked my scan it seemed like I could get in whenever- they were not even close to all booked up so will have no problem with that part.

Im wondering what anyone thinks about the advantages of having the scan at closer to 18 weeks vs. waiting for 20 weeks. Do you think that the baby will look a lot different or just bigger? When would you choose to have it if you had a choice?


----------



## bigbean

Well the nuchal scan is not standard over here as well, and it is a pivate scan, so I have to dig in my pockets and pay GBP150 - but I think it is well worth it, as tbh - we cannot image living with a disabled child... I know it sounds hard - and I would prob. think twice about the whole thing if I know that our small would be somehow disabled...

Anyway... the san has been brought forward:happydance:... tomorrow eve - I'm counting the hours..now... making sure my better half will be there as it is the first time he will see the bean.:hugs:

Plus... reassurance as I had some brown discharge over the last three days and I am really starting to worry again. I thought all this would stop after twelve weeks

Amerikiwi... hope eveything went ok with your scan... any pics?:hug:


DaisyBee I wpuld think it is better to wait as you always can see more - I would imagine - but then I don't know as this is hopefully the first pg which is going through. It is worth waiting (coming out of the mouth of someone, who is going to have a scan tomorrow):dohh:

Btw - anybody got a bump jet? I'm still feeling too normal! The only sign are some bigger and hurting boobs... apart from that... still fitting in my "normal" baggy jeans and working trousers .o(


----------



## hattiehippo

Thanks for the welcome. It makes it all feel extra special with baby due at Christmas.

Thanks for the ebay suggestions about clothes. It's a real pain that most high street stores go up to 22 which for tops is fine but I'm such a pear shape that the hips and thighs don't fit. especially on jeans And if I just get bigger sizes from Evans I look like I'm wearing tents. I might be larger but I still want to look good! 

Emma, I hope you don't mind me saying but it sounds like you're better off without your ex if he can leave you and bump like that. I hope everything works out for you.

Is anyone else still feeling sicky? I didn't get any nausea until 10 weeks and it's gradually increased so the last couple of days have been constant feeling sick and gagging on and off. I'm nearly 13 weeks and it doesn't seem to be getting less.


----------



## amerikiwi

The nuchal scan is quite common in NZ. We don't get a standard 12-week scan (nor dating scan) unless we choose to do the nuchal. Otherwise the only scan you get is at 20 weeks and there's no way I was waiting that long to see LO! I was lucky in getting an extra scan at 8 weeks but that's because the lady scheduling didn't realize that I would be too early for the nuchal measurements. :happydance:

Only one more sleep till my scan!! 

Bigbean, good luck for your scan too!

Hattie, sorry to hear about the late onset m/s. Hope you feel better soon. Mine started at 5-6 weeks and peaked at 8-9 and has now finally settled down. I still have the occasional puke but it's more like once a week as opposed to multiple times a day.

Daisy, I'd probably try to wait until the 20 weeks. Bubs will be bigger and since you want to know the sex, it would increase the chances of the tech getting a good view to determine the gender(assuming LO cooperates as well)

Emma, sounds like you are keeping strong in light of an immature, irresponsible Ex. Sounds like unless he is willing to step up to the plate, both you and your little one are better off without him.

Jaydee, I like the Christmas cake maternity line idea. Too bad I've never used a sewing machine...


----------



## purpledahlia

hey guys, i cant remember if i ever joined and if i did i forgot about this thread! 
Im due 21st dec - which im so upset about because its so next to christmas. does anyone else wish their date was sooner OR later?? I have had my dating scan when they changed my dates from 18th dec to 21st - but i sometimes still go by 18th, i think its just a small baby. And i have my next scan on the 5th aug when im 21 weeks, ill find out the sex then too! :)
ps yes i am showing and all my clothes are tight and awful!! xx


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Daisy - baby grows 3cm between week 18 and week 20 (up to about 20cm by week 20) so there is a bit of difference but I'm sure it'll still look like a fully shaped baby whenever you decide to go, just depends how long you can wait I guess.

I had my first scan at 10 weeks, second one is booked in for 20, and I might pay for a private one at about 30, then I've seen bubs every 10 weeks. Where I live you can get a 4D scan, which gives you a dvd of baby moving around as well as a few pics for about £200 so might do that. Hubby's birthday is mid October, it might be a nice thing to do then.....?

Bigbean - I'm just starting to feel like my podge is getting a bit bigger and starting to show, but I think it's only to me. It does feel a bit hard though, which makes me happy that it's baby not just fat.

Purpledahlia - it's awful to say now, but when we first started talking about having a baby, hubby and I both said we didn't want a Christmas baby, but I guess life doesn't work like that! I don't mind the idea now, in fact I think it will be quite nice, I just hope I'm back home again for Christmas, with due date of 20 Dec I guess I should be if bubs comes on time. My MIL told me that hubby was 4 days late and it's men that determine when babies come out which means I'm having him/her Xmas eve. Oh well, I'm sure it'll be the best Christmas ever either way :)

Amerikiwi - hope your scan goes well, can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Emma1980

DaisyBee - I would wait too, anything for a better chance of finding out and better piccies!

BigBean - Yeah, i'm showing - boohoo! everyone thinks im having twins im pretty large already! cant wait for my scan just to find out how many are in there!

Hattie - I agree, I probably am better off without him, though i dont think he'll be non-existant in this childs life, I just cant see him doing that.

Amrerikiwi - weeeeeeeeee you get to see you bean today! dont forget to show us piccies!!

Hi Purple - I'm not really bothered about the xmas baby thing, I get the feeling he/she will stick in there til early Jan anyways!

Hey JayDee - will they not be giving you another scan at around 28 weeks anyway? my friend whos at 22 weeks i think now is booked in for one then?

Still no news on my scan, ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks for the input girls - it will be hard to wait but if there is a chance of a better look then I will try to get it right around 20 weeks. Good timing anyway - we are thinking of a 2 week trip in August so the scan would happen right before then. So hopefully we will know the sex when we are on our trip (incase I do some shopping!)

My belly is harder and my dh and I are noticing my bump but dont think others can tell. Ive always had a little of a gut though with being a bigger girl- so might be a while before its obvious to others. I can fit into my "fat" pants and stretchy pants but my normal jeans arent comfy anymore.

Part of me loves that my baby is due around xmas (dec 23). It is such a magical time of year. My bday is dec 5 and brother's is dec 10, and my moms is dec 30. march must be a fertile time for my family!!! My brother and I didnt like sharing bday parties or having bday presents wrapped in xmas paper. Also sometimes we would get a bday/xmas gift in one which annoyed us too. My mom always said by her bday everyone is partied out but yet anticipating new years so her bday tended to be kind of skipped. So I think that as my baby grows up I will be trying especially hard to not combine xmas things with bday. I have already told my family that I wont be traveling in dec. so we are going to maybe do xmas celebration closer to thanksgiving. We did this last year as my brother has fly home and he decided flying over xmas is a nightmare. It worked well actually!

I didnt realize that it was the dad's side that determines when you will deliever JayDee! That scares me actually - cause dh and his sis were both 2 weeks late! UGHH!

The private scans here are 4d too - with the pics and dvd. One place has a big screen tv that they use and you can bring up to 10 people. DH thinks thats awesome - but I would feel weird I think having an ultrasound with lots of people around. Even if it is our families!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi purple dahalia - when i first found out i was expecting a baby in december i was a little hesitant!! I then found out my due date was the 25th, and i just couldn't stop laughing!!! The first thing my mum said to me was 'the poor little thing will get all combined presents from you.... a large present to do both birthday and xmas!' - i've heard this is a complete no no from dec children who are now adults and i'll be making sure i don't do this. We've also decided to celebrate baby's half birthday in the summer so they can have a birthday party with their friends - so i'm not bothered by the christmas day due date any longer! xx


----------



## bigbean

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::thumbup::awww::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::finger::loopy::loopy:

oh god... what a nice end to the day, pic will be there tomorrow... bean is growng really good... 660mm :happydance:

nuchal scan went really well - and as Small didn't want to lay in the right position to get it's liquid behind the neck measured, we had a lot of time - well it at least felt like it - and look at him and saw hugh yawns... chances are 1 in 7000 - well that will do for me for the time beeing ... just buzzing...

and purple... my EDD is the:rofl: 26th and I'm aiming for the 01.01.10 - love this with just "0"s and "1" in the birthday... and it's a little away from X mas... and parties... well he would get every year a hugh party - Everybody is celebrating his birthday:rofl::hugs::sleep:

4D scans are possible and expensive... and as I just splashed out on the nuchal... I don't know plus... if I would have paid for this to be on DVD... well I think I would have been disappointed - as Small didn't do a dance or anything like that - just has been absolutely lazy and tired. My brothers gf had a 4D scan - and Small was laying that bad that you couldn't see much... of course it was nice for them to have it but they said they wouldn't do it again if there is another one on teh way... and I see 200 pounds better spent on the infant car seat and the ISO FIX attachment so that you just need to click the car seat in- and don't have to faff around with the seatbelt... but those are just my thoughts...

well I think that belly is harder... and not fat... but I hope in the next couple of weeks we will see a difference...

now it's booking the next appointment with the mf and then the scan at 20 weeks... just 7 weeks or so to wait now... 

Anyway good luck to all - I'm just gonna enjoy the buzzing of me, my bf and our bigbean!:happydance:


----------



## bigbean

:dohh:just seen I mad a small mistake :dohh:
not 660 mm but 66.0mm
xxx


----------



## Emma1980

hahaha i was hoing that was a mistake!!! LOL

Glad everything went well for you!!


----------



## DaisyBee

So glad your scan was wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

Hello ladies!!

I'm so excited and absolutely on :cloud9:. I had my scan today and it was so amazing!! Baby didn't want to stand still for the scan lady and had all of us in hysterics. The repeated phrase of the day was "wow that is one active baby in there! Look at him go!!" Eventually they got the nuchal measurements. I don't get the official results until next week but was told that the measurements were really good and absolutely nothing to worry about!

BigBean - So glad to hear your scan went well as well!! 

Welcome Purple! I understand the hesitation about being due so close to Christmas. Like Jaydee my OH and I always said that we felt bad for the Christmas kids and now we're having one ourselves! I'm quite excited about the idea now though. I also love the idea of a mid-year birthday and of course being careful to separate b-day and Christmas with NO joint pressies.

Emma, hope you get your scan date soon-you must be going crazy in anticipation.

As promised, here's photos of my cheeky little monkey:
https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q113/kiwi007_photo/babyscans.jpghttps://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q113/kiwi007_photo/babyscans001.jpg


----------



## JayDee

Amerikiwi - amazing pics :)

Bigbean - looking forward to seeing yours as well.

Glad all is well with both.

Emma - as far as I'm aware you only get 2 NHS scans unless you have a reason to need more, 12 weeks and 20 weeks. Can't believe you still haven't got a date through, I think I'd be chasing now.

Big bean - I agree, £200 is a lot to shell out on a scan but we're quite lucky that we're getting a car seat and lots of other stuff from my SIL, whose baby will just be outgrowing it by the time ours comes along, so could afford to spend the money on that instead.

Daisy - i don't know if the thing about the dad's side determining when the baby comes out is true but it worked for my SIL, her baby was 2 weeks early, as was baby's dad.

TTC - we're going to do the same I think, and have a half birthday celebration as well, or something in summer anyway. My birthday is end of Jan, my brother's is the end of July, so my parents always got us a (small) present on the other's birthday. It was quite good because it meant I got summer type presents too.


----------



## Emma1980

I just called the antenatal unit and they said that my referral is still with the consultant so there is nothing they can do until he passes that on? ARGH!

Fantastic pic Amerikiwi!!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

I'm so jealous of those brilliant pics!! Our little bean wasn't behaving when we had our 12 week scan - was far to sleepy for any big movements (saw a few waves, when baby was touching it's face and a couple of body slams where they were obviously getting annoyed with being poked and prodded!) they couldn't get our nuchal measurement as little one wouldn't wake up and roll over to get the back of the neck! So we didn't get a decent picture at all!!! Mybe this is a sign for things to come - I hope that we may get a sleepy baby - who sleeps through the night early on!! LOL (well one can hope/dream!)


----------



## DaisyBee

Awww - awesome pics amerikiwi! Im so happy for you!

We will probably only fork out the money for the private scan if we cant tell the sex at the 20 week scan. Who knows though - dh was on :cloud9: after our early scan just from seeing the baby. He was the one who brought up the fact that we could have a private scan later! I think it makes it all the more real for him (scans) because he doesnt feel all the things I do with being pregnant - even though its not all fun - ms, etc it still makes it very real to me. I love the scans too - dont get me wrong! 

DH was upset (ok not upset but made a comment) yesterday I was on here typing a thread and he glanced at the screen and noticed that my ticker said 13 weeks. Its the only part of the whole b&b he cares about - is seeing the ticker change! LOL He said "how come you didnt tell me it changed to 13 weeks!" "leaving me out huh?" Of course I wasnt leaving him out- and he had just gotten home so I guess I didnt yell it out to him while he was coming in or something! But his comment made me realize how easily he could be feeling left out. Cause I tell him every twitch, every cramp, every nausaus moment, etc. I read outloud the portions of the pregnancy books which I think he would want to hear (mostly babies develpment week to week). He has been at the appts and was right there staring at the stick when I did my hpt's. So if he at all feels left out after how much I feel like he is not left out - makes me aware that I need to make sure I never stop trying to include him in all of it. Sorry for the ramble - Im done now! :winkwink:


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi all! Thank you for all of the compliments on my pictures. I already feel like a proud mum showing off my little one to anyone who stands still long enough to look! 

Daisy, I agree about the OHs not being able to really "feel" the pregnancy until seeing the screen (and probably hearing the doppler, which I still need to buy). The first thing my OH asked after the scan was "when's the next one?!" I see babygaga lets you put your ticker on your google search page. That could be a cool way for OH to track the ticker as well.

TTC1, do you get another nuchal scan since they couldn't get the measurements. We'll have to compare notes once the babies are here and see if actions during u/s can predict temperament once born. If so, you'll have a nice quiet baby and I'll have my hands full with a little trouble-maker.

Emma, does your area do nuchal standard or just a dating scan? If they do nuchal you may want to chase up the consultant as this can only be done up to 13 weeks.

Jaydee, I hope birth doesn't depend on the Dad's side. He and all of his siblings were late. Me and all of my siblings were early. Maybe we'll split the difference and give birth right on the due date (yeah right!). Speaking of due dates, I was measuring a couple days ahead (12+5) which would put me due on boxing day. The scan lady said not to worry about changing it at this point though.

BigBean, when do we get to see photos? I love seeing all the scan pics.

I'm starting to get a bump. For a while it was obvious bloating. Now it's just as big but I can't suck it in and it's hard! I can't believe we're all moving-getting ready to move to 2nd tri. So exciting :happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

Yeah for almost (or already) getting through first tri!!!! That excites me so much! Everyone that knows Im pregnant has said Im in 2nd tri already - so confusing! Somewhere I read that it was at 12 weeks, most people told me its at 13 weeks and some places - including b&b say 14 weeks. I like JayDee's reasoning of 40/3 = 13.3 though- makes sense.

Great idea amerikiwi about google - I hadnt realized that was an option - perfect for dh! Also maybe the doppler is a good idea too. I wasnt going to get one - but I can see where it would be another "real" thing for dh.


----------



## amerikiwi

Too many dates and confusion on when 2nd tri officially begins. 

I also like Jaydee's 13.3! Mentally I already feel in 2nd tri though. I've had the 12-week scan and all is well, my m/s has subsided, I have energy again, and I find myself looking at prams and cots! That sounds like 2nd tri to me. For now I am quietly lurking through the 2nd tri threads.


----------



## hattiehippo

Hi everyone!

Had my nuchal and dating scan and they changed my date to 21/12 instead of 24/12/09. Still very Christmasy though.

My beanie didn't want to co-operate with the scan either. It obviously didn't like being prodded and tried to hide. We got to see the bottom and legs and then arms as it turned over and settled with it's back to the front. It then went to sleep and wouldn't move so the lady could get the measurements. Fortunatly they weren't busy as we got sent for a 15 minute walk and I had to have something sugary to eat to try to wake it up. When we went back it had turned enough so the measurement could be done but we didn't get to see its face or front at all. I think it was still dozing away.

The nuchal fold was 1.3mm which hubby says is good but we don't get the risk factor for at least 2 weeks as they combine it with a blood test here.

Was so pleased to see that there was actually a beanie and that everything looked fine so far. Was so worried they'd be nothing there or no heartbeat.

Hubby cried lots - I came out of the loo afterwards to find him staring at the picture sobbing away! 

I've got the picture on my pc but I have no idea how to post it on here...can anyone give me simple instructions? Thanks


----------



## amerikiwi

Forgot about the christmas cake image for a while but have now added to my siggy. If anyone's interested, the code is below (be sure to remove the spaces)

[ IMG]https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q113/kiwi007_photo/cristmascakes2.jpg[/IMG ]

Hattie, so glad to hear that your scan went well! If the pictures are saved on your pc, the easiest way to post them is to click on the paper-clip symbol on the top menu when creating a message. This lets you upload from your computer. Just hit "browse" and then choose where it's saved. Can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## JayDee

I feel like I might be 2nd tri now too, for the first time this week I haven't wanted to sleep until lunchtime, and haven't fallen to sleep the minute my head hit the pillow.
I also keep looking at maternity clothes, still feel like a fraud as I don't look like I need them at all, and baby clothes and stuff, even though I can't buy them yet because they are still summer ones and my baby will need winter ones, and we agreed we wouldn't buy anything until after the 20 week scan when we might know whether things need to be for a boy or a girl.

Emma - I can't believe they are still messing you about with your scan. Can you ring the consultant and ask why he hasn't referred you yet?

Amerikiwi - I like the cake pic, will put it in my signature after this post. Random question, is that what Christmas cakes look like in NZ or did you just like the pic? In the UK they are almost always white icing with holly or snowmen or wintery type things on, but I guess the weather is slightly better than that at your side of the world at that time of year.

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, christmas cakes in NZ don't even have icing. Traditionally they're cakes with fruit mince. I chose that photo since it was a bump cake! Now that you mention it, the flowers are a bit more southern hemisphere Christmas as opposed to all of you up north. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyBee

The only cake here in the u.s. for xmas that I can think of is a fruit cake - sounds like what amerikiwi mentioned. Nobody really eats them though - think it was a thing from a long time ago. I like the cake with the bump - very cute! We'll see if I can get it figured out - I just figured out the Dec. stars one - LOL!

My mom said that if my morning sickness is feeling better and I am feeling like Im maybe getting a bump that I am in 2nd tri - that was about a week ago I think. So I guess Im starting to feel that way myself. A lot of the threads going on in first tri dont seem to be fitting me anymore. So I too have been lurking on 2nd tri more.

Hattie- that made me almost cry - about your hubby crying over the scan pic! Awwww!! Lucky girl you are!


----------



## Emma1980

Amerikiwi - i'mnot sure, i'm guessing its just a dating scan cos otherwise they would of put more effort in to get me in!

JayDee, i got a letter this morning, my phonecall must of pushed them forward a little bit, however its not til the 16th July and i'll be almost 17 weeks by then, i swear, its so annoying and pathetic! I called them explaining this, in a calm tone of course and she said they have nothing earlier, i asked about cancellations and stuff as i wanted to know that everything was okay and she said people dont call to cancel they just dont turn up, so darn annoying!!!! I called the FOB to tell him when the scan was and hes working out his shifts for that week and picking me up to take me to work at 6pm today, so he should tell me then, i've already worked out that hes on 2-10pm that week and my scans at 1pm, so i doubt he'll come,i hope he puts the effort in put i'm not telling him that, i'm completelyleaving this to him
I have, however made the decision that he wont be there when i give birth, he can be outside but i dont want him in the room, does that sounds unfair? I just think i'll feel uncomfortable with him bein there and would rather have a friend there. Ive not told him this yet though.

I also feel like i'm a second tri-er even though ive had no scan! but im not so tired anymore which has been my only symptom!

I guess theres one good thing to having a late scan, ill get to find out the sex earlier :D


----------



## DaisyBee

I think that sounds totally fair for your labor & delivery considering you two arent together. I think that would be not the kind of support you want in the room - a close friend sounds much better!

At least you have a scan date now! Sorry it is so late - will make it all the more worth it though - after such a long wait!


----------



## amerikiwi

Emma, so glad you finally got your scan date!! You'll probably be the first one of the group to find out the gender! By 17 weeks I think they can normally tell. I completely understand your decision about not having FOB in delivery. Even though you've told him scan info, I"d recommend bringing a friend or family member to the scan as well. It's such an amazing experience that you'll want to have someone there to experience it with you.

Daisy, US fruit cakes are very much like the NZ ones, except here they have liquor in them as well. I grew up in USA and still can't bring myself to eat the fruit cakes--probably because we joked about them so much growing up. 

Jaydee, don't feel like a fraud looking at maternity clothes. You'll have bumpage soon enough. I'm down to my last pair of pants that I can wear somewhat comfortably. I see maternity wear in my near future...


----------



## Emma1980

Well at least i get to be first for something LOL...

things with FOB have been goin really well, i texted him yesterday telling him the time and date of the scan and on the end just put "let me know if you're coming" so he replied and said "i'll find out my shift and let you know, i'll pick you up at 6 tonight and give you a lift to work if you like xx" so i accepted and when i got in the car he said "I've booked that day off work so i can come with you" I just smiled and said okay... then later on as i took a break he came to find me and said "ya know sweetie, i really do wish things could be different between us, i wish we could be together and everything work out, but i'm not stable enough in my head to give you that and trying to make it work only seemed to make me more unstable" I said it was fine and that i wasnt sure that i wished things could be different, i'm comfortable with how my life is even if it means bringing up baby alone, he said that wouldnt happen and he will be there for me as much as he can and thinks it will work great with us being friends... so that convo kinda settled my mind about what to expect from him, i also told him that i didnt want him in the delivery room, he said if thats what i want then its fine but he will be there outside the door waiting....

as i was working the hell shift 6.30-3am at 1am he said "hey babe, you look tired, come sit down an i'll finish your shift for you" ahhhhhhh i coulda kissed him, but i'm really liking what we have at the minute!!!


----------



## bigbean

hi all...
sorry that I was out of touch for a bit... it's just busy at work and when I come home I just want to put my feet up for 5 mins - most of the time ending up with my bf stroking my cheek and telling me it's beddi boh time ( 5 hours later) does anybody sill feels that tired as well - I thought that would have gone by now? the pic still needs to wait.. scanned it in at work, but didn't send it to me... so still haven't got it on my computer... do my best to do this tomorrow...

congrats to hatti and amerikiwi! my bf just had the greatest smile in the world on his face... 

Pleased for you emma, hoe everything is working out fine for you:hug:

need to talk to my mf on monday... some red bleeding:hissy: let's hoep everything is fine...


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Emma - glad things are working out with FOB in one way or another. Sounds like he's behaving a lot better than his mates you were telling us about the other day. Also glad you finally got a scan date, even if it isn't for a while. They can normally tell the sex from 16 weeks I think, so hopefully you will be first with that one :)

Amerikiwi and Daisy - Xmas cakes here are fruit cakes (usually with brandy or something in as well) topped with marzipan and royal icing (not sure what the difference between this and regular icing is, I just buy it ready made if I ever bother to make one!) I don't know that many people who actually bother with eating it either!

Bigbean - I woudl ring your midwife as you're planning on, just to make sure, hope everything's ok.

x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi all! I've had a bit of a bad time of morning sickness/all day sickness!! It's still very much in full force although i have had a few days off which give me hope that i'm turning a corner only to start all over again. On thursday i met a friend for a drink after work (i had a fizzy water!) only had to rush off to the loo after half an hour and was violently ill!!! I drove home, and started to get the worst head ache... went straight to bed and continued to be ill all night and the headache turned into a migrane! Felt just as miserable on friday and over the weekend only managing to keep 2 meals down all weekend.

I'm off work today with another headache, and feeling really really horrible. I have a doctors appointment at 3pm- and hope they'll be able to prescribe something to stop the sickness... i'm worried about dehydration as i'm not keeping drinks down either! I was hoping things would be getting better (14weeks this week) but they really don't seem to be!!

xx


----------



## DaisyBee

Sorry to hear your so ill ttcbabyno.1 :hugs: Hopefully the dr will be able to help you out!


Jaydee - so it is the same cake then! LOL Ours doesnt have any frosting on it though.


Yesterday was fathers day here (is it the same everywhere??) so we were with dh's family. Found out that another of dh's cousins is expecting - a boy in November! Which is kindof funny to me for some reason - cause we told everyone weeks ago but they didnt tell until this weekend. I am wondering if they were going to tell around the time we told - but then decided to hold off til the sex scan? DH didnt understand why it would matter if we told and then they told at the same time - but I would think that if it happened the opposite that I would have been a little dispointed that someone else in the family was having the same big news at the same time. Make sense or no?

My mil is slowly coming around - not with being overly excited but she is now at least acting like a mil and giving me advice. She thinks that after the baby is born that she should take the baby to her house for a day here and there (during the first few weeks) so I can catch up on sleep! LOL Not going to happen! I said "well Im planning on breastfeeding so dont think that will work too well" :rofl: She talked to my mom a week ago (my mom drives up here for mil to do her hair) and was asking my mom if she is taking off work to come help out for the first week or two. Well my mom has to request time off 6 months in advance - and what if Im 2 weeks early or 2 weeks late? So my mom would request a week off and then it be the wrong one?? Also - my parents live 2 hours away so not like she can just come over after work kind of thing. MIL is self employed - but never takes time off so it seems weird she would ask my mom that. She also wondered if my parents will be at the hospital when Im giving birth. Mom said she didnt plan on it and that when I call them and am ready for visitors that they will then come. (this is what my mom said she did with my grandparents when me and my brothers were born) Well mil asked me about this yesterday - cause she obviously wants to be at the hospital for the whole thing. I told her that maybe I would be up for visitors right away but maybe not so we'll have to see how I feel. So for someone who was so not excited about the pregnancy, etc she is all of a sudden getting a little pushy! LOL so I guess that's how she's going to be


----------



## amerikiwi

Wow! 3 continents and all have the same Christmas fruit cake which no-one seems to actually eat!

ttc-hope you feel better soon.

Daisy-glad to hear that the MIL is coming around, albeit possibly too much. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

We visited the in-laws this weekend. I have a niece who just turned 4 who is super excited about the baby. She keeps asking when the baby will be big enough to come out of my belly and we keep telling her around Christmas. So this weekend, she tells her mum (my sister in law) that she wants to give the baby her Christmas stocking that says "Baby's First Christmas". We figured she probably wanted to keep that one, so instead she got us a little stuffed penguin dressed as Santa so that the baby would have a Christmas prezzie. It was sooo cute!! My niece is already showering the baby with gifts. They brought her to the dollar store to pick out another gift because she kept saying that she wanted to get the baby another present to go with the penguin, so she choose a cute little bath toy too! :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyBee

Awww thats so cute amerkiwi! My daycare kids are so funny(cute) with the fact that Im having a baby. I take care of 6 kids ages 1,2,2,4,5,6. One of the 2 year old's keeps asking where my baby is - so I tell her "in my tummy" then she says "can we see it?" (the baby not my tummy) :rofl: The older 3 talk about me being a mom and talk about how far away xmas is- they are in awe every day about the whole thing. Its very neat to see their reactions! When its your niece that makes it soooo special!


----------



## JayDee

Ttc - sorry you're still feeling rubbish, hopefully the doc can help.

Daisy - yes, it was fathers day on Sunday here too, which is odd because I think we have a different mothers day to you (ours is usually about 20 March). Your MIL seems to go from one extreme to the other doesn't she? Hopefully she'll find a happy medium before December. I wouldn't expect my family to be taking time off to help look after the baby in the first few weeks. Luckily, MIL doesn't work, and my mum only works part time so (hopefully) there will be lots of potential baby sitters when I have to go back to work later on!

Amerikiwi - I love that your niece wants to buy the baby presents. My niece, who is only 3 months old admittedly, just keeps trying to kick me where the baby is and laughing at herself! I think she's just learnt kicking, but she's pretty strong.....

In my house it's my husband who keeps saying "when's the baby coming?" even though he knows perfectly well. He also got cm and inches confused (or maybe I told him wrong) and thinks the baby has been 4 inches for about a month! At least next week I can tell him it's bigger than that - yey!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Thanks for all your best wishes! I've been diagnosed with Hyperemesis and severe dehydration! I was put on a iv drip to up my fluids and given some anti nausea melting in the mouth tablets to take twice a day. I'm really pleased that the dr took me seriously - i really thought that they'd tell me it's just morning sickness and send me on my way! But i'm relieved that the tablets seem to be making a difference. I've managed to get 3litres of water down me today and none of it has come back up and had a little bit of dried toast and water crackers too!! I was getting very worried about our little one and what affect all this would be having on the development!

Thanks for listening ladies! xx


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad to hear your feeling better ttc & able to keep some things down! :hug:


----------



## JayDee

Glad you're feeling a bit better ttc. I'm sure it won't last too long and baby will be ok, quite a few people get hyperemesis adn go on to have perfectly healthy babies. Try not to worry x


----------



## amerikiwi

Glad you're feeling better ttc!

I'm off on holiday to US tomorrow :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Babybumpdec

heya all im due 21st dec bit of a push b4 xmas :)


----------



## Emma1980

Glad to hear you're feeling better TTC! at least you can keep stuff down now and keep that baby healthy!

Have a great time Amerikiwi, i'm very jealous! I sure could do with a holiday!

hi babybumpdec, welcome to our little group!

I'm doing okay, had a bit of a depressed streak the last few days, dunno what the heck is wrong with me so i'm gonna blame it as just another side effect! the FOB got it full whack from me this week, bless, cos hes actually done nothing wrong! sometimes i just really feel such hate for him!


----------



## bigbean

emma... no need to be miserable... the wheather is nice and the birds are singing.... ( on what drug am I?)

Welcome babybumpdec... good luck with the push but always bare in mind the first ones are more than likely ot be late... that's what I hear from every side... so therefore I'm now fixed that bean will make it's entry on the 01.01.10 - but of course bean is deciding that..:rofl:

anyway... as I promised for alon time now finally there are some pics...

went with amerikiwis advise and gone to the epau... which gave me another scan :happydance: and everything is fine... but I'm on regular checkups now.


----------



## DaisyBee

Great pics bigbean!

I am the oldest child - and I was right on the due date. I have 2 younger siblings - one was also right on the due date - and the other was 5 days early. Im hoping I follow my mothers trend! Although Im not excited about being at the hospital at xmas - I think by then I'll be ready for the baby to come and not want to wait another week or 2!


----------



## Emma1980

Great pics bigbean!

Okay so, i started work at 6pm, at 9pm as i was serving someone i felt myself pour with blood, so i spent the rest of the evening in the hospital.

Theyve literally done nothing, except give me an earlier scan date, its now on thursday, they cant tell me if ive miscarried, i just have to wait, apparently they cant give me a scan because they dont have access to them on the weekend, wtf? i'm so annoyed, so i just have to sit and wait til thursday...ARGH!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Emma, I really hope everythings okay. It's discusting that you have to wait til THURSDAY to know what's happening. Have you called your midwife or tried another avenue to get an earlier scan? Calling another hospital local to you - just telling them about the bleeding and the need for a scan rather that you can't get one til thurs. I really really feel for you... it's a worrying time for you sweeetie. 

Has the bleeding stopped? Do you think it could be a period type bleed - some people continue to have 'normal' periods during pregnancy??

:hug::hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

:hugs: Emma. I agree with ttc that you should not be forced to wait until Thursday. I"ve read many stories on these boards and it seems the late tri1 bleeding/tri2 bleeding is very rarely a problem with baby. Keep us posted. I"m keeping everything crossed for you. 

Bigbean, glad to hear all was well with littlebean. Great pictures!!

Emma, hope you feel better soon. Hormones can def. create havoc on our emotions.

Ttc, glad to hear you are feeling better and keeping down some food.

Welcome babybumpdec :wave:

Daisybee, I"m thinking I may be in hospital at Xmas too. By my 12 week scan measurements I'll be due on boxing day--but I've kept my ticker with my 8-week scan due date for now. Although if I keep my family tradition, bubs will be here 2 weeks before xmas!


----------



## Babybumpdec

hey im due 21st december but knowing me my luck will be xmas day :)


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Emma - I hope everything is ok. I can't believe that they couldn't give you a scan there and then to make sure baby was ok. 

Also, to add to the "first baby will probably be late" idea, I'm the oldest of 2 was a week early, as was my younger brother, so hopefully some of us will be able to get the baby out and home for xmas :)

x


----------



## Emma1980

Yeah apparently they dont have access to the scan machines over the weekend!? ive called today to see if i can get it brought forward but she said as the bleeding has stopped there is nothing they can do unless it starts again, ive been getting random pains down below which are slightly worrying as this has been a symptom free pregnancy, im not liking this stuff!

now im getting paranoid that my boobs dont hurt anymore and i dont get to feel that occasional flutter, i just want to know whats going on! argh! its gonna be a long wait til thursday! :(

if you remember my best friend miscarried 3 weeks ago when she was at 14 weeks, so i have that in my mind, though everyone is trying to keep me sane with the fact that the bleeding has stopped and there was no clots and ive been in no real pain, just hafta wait and see i guess!

ttc - my period would of been due on that datem but i missed the prior two?! so i think its just coincidence it was on that day, i had been doing too much that day, i pulled out the oven and cleaned behind it then went to work and pulled the ice machine out and cleaned behind that, this is the problems with no symptom pregnancy, you forget you shouldnt be doing this stuff!

FOB has been amazing, surprisingly, he got scared when i called him and told him what was going on, which i didnt expect at all, thought he'd be an arse and say it was for the best! and hes done most of my work shifts for me :)


----------



## amerikiwi

:hug: Emma. I'm glad to hear FOB has been supportive and helping with your shift. 

That's ridiculous that they won't scan you. You're 14 weeks without a scan yet and although you experienced bleeding, they still won't scan you since it stopped?! Could you exaggerate your description of the pains down below to the doctor or hospital? Perhaps if you said it was sharp cramping they could scan your for peace of mind.


----------



## Emma1980

Thats what i said when i called this morning, told her i had sharp shooting pains that were very painful and she said unless there was bleeding to wait until thursday and keep resting:hissy:


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - I cant believe they are making you wait that long! :hugs: I feel so bad for you - if it was me I would be so upset and making a huge fuss! Glad that the bleeding has stopped though - that is a good sign! Hopefully everything is ok!! FX for you! Hopefully the next few days pass quickly!


My mil went to a psycic (spelling?) on sat and I think she kind-of believes in these things. (I dont think I do) But I guess the lady told my mil that her son is having a baby in dec?!? So I guess mil said "yes thats right, they are due on the 23 of dec." The lady said "no thats not right - the dr's are wrong with the due date - the baby should be due on dec 15??" She told mil that we are having a boy and the dates are different because the dr's figured it wrong. LOL Well we will see if she is right with any of it. Dont think my due date is wrong - it is right on from when I ovulated which was was the scan verified without knowing what my dates were- which was different than my lmp date.

The dr set up my scan date for 4 weeks from today cause they wanted me to do it the same day as my next appt. So I will be 18+5 then. So not 20 weeks -but hopefully I will still get a good look and good pics! We heard the baby's heartbeat today! Yeah! Our first time hearing it. DH & I decided not to buy a doppler - dh thinks it will make me obsessed! LOL But I am glad dh was at the appt to hear the heartbeat!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## momma2all

yay!!! I'm due Dec. 22 woot love to see im not alone =] i have these lil socks that are white and have lil beads on them that are red and green. cant wait to put them on my baby =]


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Emma - I find it discusting that you can't get an earlier scan, you have such patience and as the others have said it's a positive sign the bleeding has stopped!! (although i must confess, if i were in the same situation i'd be telling them i'd started to bleed again as i have absolutely NO patience especially in a situation like yours!) I have a small understanding with bleeding and clotting at week 9 with this pregnancy but i was very lucky and had a scan within 4days. It's a testing time sweetie - FOB seems to be coming up trumps during this test!! Very promising signs for the future!! 

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way xxx


----------



## Emma1980

Thanks sweetie, it does make things so much easier to have his support, he was worried about me on saturday night so asked me to stay over with him (he lives at the bar we both work at) nothing in it other than the fact he is the FOB and he wants to be there for me, he asked me to stay again on wednesday so we can both be ready for the scan but decided its best we both stay at mine, all he does is place a protective hand over my stomach all thru the night, which fills me with warm and fuzzies! hehe, we make much better friends than we did in a relationship so i think things are going great and its so good to know that i can call him whenever i need to and he'll be there, i definitely did not have that when we were together lol, he'd just ignore the phone!

a few people have told me to call and say im bleeding again but i just believe its tempting fate - and im a firm believer in fate! its only 56 hours away LOL


----------



## JayDee

Emma - hopefully they know best and the fact that the bleeding has stopped means things will be ok. It's awful that you are having to wait, but Thursday is only a couple of days away now. Glad you've found a way to have a good relationship with FOB, sounds like he's stepped up and is being much more supportive.
I wouldn't call and say you're bleeding again, it is tempting fate too much, I know it's hard but I'd wait until Thursday.

Daisy - How spooky about the pyschic, 15 Dec is only 8 days away from 23 Dec, baby could quite easily come that much early and still count as being on time. Will you find out at your next scan if your baby is in fact a son rather than a daughter? We are going to find out at our 20 week scan, we're no good at waiting for stuff!
We do have a doppler but have only used it a couple of times. I still only feel like I've got a big podge not a baby bump, so it's nice to know that the baby is ok, just hiding for now :)

Momma2all - hi, welcome to our little group, lots of Xmas babies this year - yey :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - so glad that FOB is able to be supportive! Im sure that means a lot to you - esp right now!

JayDee - its totally possible I will deliver on the 15th - how great would that be to be home for xmas!!! But thought her explaination of why the 15th was kindof weird - instead of just saying that I would deliver a little earlier or whatever. We will be finding out gender in 4 weeks if our baby will cooperate! We are thinking we will probably do a 4d private scan either way now - dh really wants to do it and its not taking much to talk me into it! LOL So if we cant find out in 4 weeks then we will be finding out before the baby is born!

Last night dh was also talking about us buying a doppler - after he's said no this whole time so far whenever we talk about it. (Which I also wasnt fighting him that much on cause thought he might be right - what if I obsess!) DH was wishing that the dr would have let us hear the heartbeat longer than he did. We did get to hear it - but seemed by the time we actually comprehended what was happening it was basically over! So we will see - maybe he will be the obsessed one! :rofl:

Last night by belly looked huge - dh and I think that it looks way bigger than even a few days ago. Then dh said "maybe you just ate too much supper!" LOL either way - it felt kindof weird to be feeling bigger - cant imagine what its going to feel like this fall! All around my belly button is harder - but thought the uterus wasnt even up that far til closer to 18 weeks? Anyone know? When the dr found the heartbeat it was pretty low down.


----------



## JayDee

I don't know about US websites, but UK ebay you can get a doppler for £20 (angel sounds). I don't think they are as good as the ones the midwives have, but they work all the same.

When I find the heartbeat it is weirdly in the flat bit of my abdomen, below the podge which I thought was my bump. I'm refusing to accept that I've just eaten too much junk and am rationalising by the fact that baby is just making room where they want to be and is moving other things up and out of the way! Might ask the midwife next week (my next appointment is 7 July) because it just seems weird to me.


----------



## Emma1980

I dunno cos on other posts ive read on here they seem to say its always near the pubic bone area? I keep thinking about buying one cos right now it would put my mind at ease, but i know i have better things to spend my money on when they dont seem to work for a lot of people and i would probably get even more stressed!!

Cant wait to have my scan tomorrow now, 21 hours to go woooo! I cant help but feel positive because the pains and bleeding have gone which isnt like me at all as usually i think the worse so that the outcome can only be better! argh! 

Should i take all my maternity records and a urine sample? the leaflet doesnt say i should? it just says to go with a full bladder? it also says that my partner will not be allowed in the scan room, does anyone know why that is?


----------



## MummyRachel

Congratualtions everyone. Im due abit before christmas, well the 13th! 
Had quite abit of bleeding and as I had difficulty with my twins before was rushed in for a scan. Baring in mind I didnt think I was far along at all, found out im due in december. Very very shocked.


----------



## amerikiwi

:wave: Welcome to our group Momma2all and MummyRachel :wave:

Emma, only one more day to go!! I think it's a very good sign that bleeding has stopped and has not been accompanied by severe cramping. A bit of a shame partner can't be in scan room with you. Perhaps it's a generic form they send to everyone and covers the situation if you'd been early on and they needed to do an internal as opposed to external. I'd still bring someone for support.

Daisy, that's pretty crazy about the psychic. You could very well give birth on the 15th. Sounds like your hubby will be the obsessed one with the doppler. They have angel sounds on ebay US for $25-$35. 

Jaydee, I'm sure your bump will pop soon! I've gotten a bigger stomach in the last few days. My husband walked in the other day and said "wow, you look pregnant! good thing we've started telling people."

DH and I bought our first baby clothes yesterday!! We're in the USA for a few weeks and everything is so much cheaper here than NZ. We got a bunch of white onsies and 3 or 4 yellow/green unisex outfits. I wish I knew the gender already. We've not found much selection for gender neutral.


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks girls for the ebay idea - I will take a look! My belly didnt get any smaller from the other night so guessing it must be the baby - or the baby pushing all my internal organs out of the way! LOL

Emma - I am surprised they dont let anyone in the ultrasound with you. I am allowed to bring one person - just no children. I agree with amerikiwi - bring someone along anyway. I think all you should need to bring is a full bladder - no urine or anything.

Amerikiwi - where in the u.s. were you at for your vacation? Hope you had a good trip!
I have found too that there isnt much to choose from for neutral outfits - and Im in the mood to be shopping! My mom found a few cute things already - maybe I'll just have to wait til aug to start shopping. Also - a lot that is out right now is all summer things and will need to wait anyway to find warmer clothes. I was given some smaller size onsies from some people that seem barely used - a few are green or yellow but most are boy or girl.


----------



## Emma1980

It says to take someone with you but that will not be allowed in the room whilst the scan is performed, FOB is coming with me anyway, theres no stopping him at the minute, but i havent shown him the bit about them not letting him in,lol, dont think he'll be amused!


----------



## DaisyBee

That seems strange to me - I would think the FOB would have the right to be there in the room. It is just as much his baby as yours - even though you are the pregnant one. Even if it is internal like what amerikiwi was saying - its not like they are sitting right down there watching that - they would be watching the screen. My dh was even in the room when I had my internal exam at 10+5. I was way up in the air with bright lights on my "area". He said he looked away though because he felt ackward about watching the dr do what he was doing LOL! My dh wasnt at my very early ultrasound (it was so early it didnt show anything - like at 4 weeks??) but when I had that one the room was pretty dark even during the internal scan and I wasnt spread eagle as much as an exam by a dr. When I had my scan at 8+5 there was no internal - only external on my belly.


----------



## amerikiwi

Daisy, I'm in VA for 2 weeks and then in AZ for one week. DH is at a conference in VA and then we used to live in AZ so visiting some old family and friends! Since NZ has opposite seasons, the summer clothes are exactly what I need as Dec. will be mid-summer :happydance: I'm half tempted to buy some of each gender and then re-sell what we don't need on ebay or save as gifts.

Emma. hopefully FOB can convince them to let him in the room, assuming you are OK with that. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Emma1980

well 8 hours to go! i will let you know, it was just a generic leaflet from the epau so maybe that was for different cases?!


----------



## JayDee

Ahh - I'd written a reply post and my computer just decided to delete it before I posted it so I'm afraid this is the abridged version...

Emma - hope you update us with some good news soon and that they let FOB into the scan with you, not sure why they wouldn't - maybe because it's an emergency scan rather than a routine one??

Mummyrachel - welcome along

Amerikiwi - hope you're having a good holiday and managing to get some bargain baby clothes. Clothes are cheaper in US than they are here as well, especially some branded stuff like Levi jeans - I got some for DH for $30 last year, they are more like £60 (around $100) here.

Daisy - hope you manage to find a cheap doppler on ebay. I'm sure you will. We managed to record babies heartbeat onto the computer the other night, so I now have it on my phone for anyone who wants to pretend to be interested enough to listen to it! (Only in laws so far, and only cos DH prompted me to play it to them - bless)


----------



## Emma1980

All was fine! baby was okay, saw a little wriggle, not too much movement, but definitely there and the little heart was beating away...

Michael was allowed in for the scan but i didnt let him, because i was so desperate to pee and he thought it was funny to keep poking me in the bladder and tickling me, lol... so i banned him from coming in! he was okay with that, just said that he was here for me and whatever i wanted, happens!

they said there was no evidence of any hemmoraging so they could see no reason for the bleed but think my dates might be out a bit, said i was about 13+4, but ive heard that you shouldnt change the date unless its over a week different?! that takes me to the 3rd Jan, no longer a xmas baby!! maybe i shouldnt be in this thread anymore!
Ive said from the start that im having this baby on new years day! i'm getting closer lol!

Welcome Rachel!

Amerikiwi! so jealous that you are getting your bargain shopping in, i miss the states and their bargains! Hope you're having a great time!

Hey Jaydee, hows things going with you?


----------



## amerikiwi

Yay Emma! So glad to hear your bubs is OK!! :happydance::happydance: You're still welcome here-they always say you could give birth 2 weeks on either side of your due date which still puts you in the Xmas season! Besides, we like having you here. Do we get to see pictures?

Jaydee, that's so cool that you were able to record the heartbeat. Could you make it your ring tone? Everytime someone rang, you'd get to hear little one!

I'm loving announcing to the world that we're expecting. The conference that we're at is an annual thing and you get to know a lot of the people from years past. Each night we've run in to people that we haven't seen in a year and have gotten to tell them the great news! It's so much fun getting all the congratulations--and a few of them are also expecting now!


----------



## DaisyBee

I am so relieved Emma and glad that your LO is doing well!!!! I bet you were excited to see him/her! I understand about the tickling thing with your bladder - if my dh would have been like that I would have been not happy cause I felt like I was about to pee all over anyway! Did you get pics?!?!?

Amerikiwi - that explains a lot - that you are STILL in the states - I was very confused as to timing of why you were back so soon and then thought it must just be my pregnancy brain! LOL That is such a great idea to buy both sexes of clothes while you are here - esp. if they are so much cheaper! Also since your seasons are opposite - which I wasnt even thinking about- perfect time here to shop! Im sure all the summer things are already on sale - because usually by August they start to have fall things out.
I havent been to VA but my brother lives in AZ - it is so beautiful there! When did you move to New Zealand?

JayDee - I cant believe Levi's cost $100 over there!!! It would be interesting to see the price differences of some of the baby things we will all be buying!

This weekend is big 4th of July holiday over here so we are off of work tomorrow. We are going to 2 parties and attending fireworks too. Weather is supposed to be awesome too! Im excited!
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - so glad everything is ok and you finally got to see bubs :) I think you're about spot on with new years day if they've given you a date of 3 Jan, cos I'm sure they say the date is plus/minus 5 days. On that basis, your baby could come on 30 or 31 Dec so you're still late December, creative accounting there but hey....

I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. Enjoying the sunshine at the minute, hoping it stays nice for the weekend as it's my niece's christening. We're having a party after the service in a marquee in the in-laws garden (they have quite a lot of land by UK standards so plenty of room).

Daisy - Maybe when we all start buying stuff we should post the prices of standard things just to see how much they vary. The only thing I've really looked at for now is car seats, which are about £100 (US$170 ish) for the branded ones. Clothes aren't that bad if you buy them from supermarkets (most of them here have good clothing ranges these days) you can get 3 sleepsuits (do you call them oneies?) for about £5 (US$8/9). 

4th July celebrations always look so great when you see them in films etc, hope you have a fab time. I guess because it's celebrating breaking away from the English rule I shouldn't like it on principal, but any excuse for a good party I say!


----------



## JayDee

amerikiwi said:


> Jaydee, that's so cool that you were able to record the heartbeat. Could you make it your ring tone? Everytime someone rang, you'd get to hear little one!

Yes, I could make the heartbeat my ring tone but I have a habit of leaving my phone lying around in random places in my house, so I have to have a really loud tune, if I had baby's heartbeat I'd never know anyone was trying to call me! Could make it text message tone I guess, cos it's only an 8 second clip, but people might think I've gone a bit mad... what does anyone else think?


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Emma - FANTASTIC NEWS!!! You must be so relieved and on a complete high from that news!! WOOOOO HOOOO xxx

Jaydee - who cares if people think it's weird so go for the message tone i say - it's your phone your choice!!! 

Had an appointment with my midwife today - they were going to do the triple blood test as we were unable to get nuchal mesurements from our sleepy little baby. But she decided to put it off til next week when i'll be 16weeks 4 days. Heard our little babys heartbeat for the first time with the doppler which was just amazing... i had a tear in my eye and didn't dare move incase we lost the heart beat - i would have lay there all day listening to our little one!!! I called my hubby as soon as i left, but i didn't get the same excitement from him... he just said 'oh yeah, that's good then!' - but i'm still chuffed to bits! x

Got my 12week blood tests back - all good - confirmed that i'm Rh negative so will have a few more injections than those who are positive but appart from that all is normal! YAY


----------



## Emma1980

Thanks, yeah it is great news, i havent picked up scan pics yet, cos the weathers been funky and i didnt wanna walk down there and get soaked to collect them! couldnt get them on the day as they hafta be sent to the usual scan place rather than the EPAU! as soon as i get pics i will share!

I would soooo have it as my message tone Jaydee, nothing as beautiful as a unborn babies heartbeat!

Glad your blood tests all came back great TTC!

Ive been a mess the last couple of days, and it almost disgusts me too much to tell you people why, but i hafta share it somewhere, you know the FOB works at the same bar as me and hes recently moved into the upstairs apartments, we have been getting on great, hes really been an angel for me, til friday when first i find out hes sleeping with one of the female customers who is in a relationship with another woman, yep, so a lesbian, which wasnt too bad, but then i found out hes sleeping with our boss, a male, i'm completely devo'd, its just completely below the belt, hes my boss ffs! i dont even know how to act around any of the staff anymore, i'm not homophobic at all i was brought up in the environment but im soooo annoyed that hes shitting on his doorstep, AND MINE! i'm really not sure how to deal with this, so far ive ignored them all, but that cant go on forever, any ideas on how to deal with it?


----------



## JayDee

Woooo - Emma tough one. I'd agree with you, each to their own, but when FOB is involved you can't really be as "live and let live" about it can you?
Have you asked him about it? I think if it's somewhere you both work, and people you have to see, you need to know what's going on, just so you can be prepared if anyone else mentions anything to you if nothing else.

I guess, above all, what you need to know is whether he is going to be there for you and your baby (which it seems like he has been so far) and, further along the line, that he'll only introduce partners that he is serious about (male or female) to your child.

TTC - I'm going to the midwife tomorrow, wonder if she'll check for my baby's heartbeat. I know I've heard it on my own doppler, but it'd be nice for someone who knows what they're doing to confirm it's there. Will update you all tomorrow x


----------



## DaisyBee

Hey Christmas mommies! 

I had a wonderful long holiday weekend- weather was beautiful too which made everything all the better. We ended up having a get-together at dh's parents house with some other relatives the one afternoon. DH's cousin was there with her baby 5 1/2 months old. Everyone was asking my mil if she had a "grandma bag" yet which I didnt even know what they were talking about. Well they were asking if she had toys, extra bibs, etc. for when the baby comes over and then someone was surprised that my mil doesnt have a highchair at her house yet. LOL I think thats all kindof funny - cause I really dont plan on my child needing a highchair at grandmas house and I havent even bought things like that yet! Im sure when we are over there that I can feed the baby in my lap anyway! Well - the good part is that my mil was realizing that she's been kindof slow with the whole baby thing! My mom had also bought and given us a small gift the other day for the baby which dh told his mom that, and think my mil is realizing that she has to start getting on board a little more.

Emma - I would think that if you and FOB are going to get through the next X amount of years that maybe you both need to set some ground rules? Maybe talk to him and let him know that it bothers you that he's sleeping with someone that you have to work with too. I agree with JayDee that it is important that he is there for the baby and that your child isnt having to meet everyone his/her dad is with. It can be very confusing for kids. If you talk now to FOB about your concerns about it - that you arent telling him who he can or cannot sleep with - but that you want him to be a grown-up about it when it comes to your child & that you dont like that he's sleeping with people you work with. I would think he would understand the issues with it.

ttcbaby - so glad you got to hear the baby's heartbeat! Its so great isnt it!! I totally am the same as you with the excitement - maybe it was hard for your dh to be excited when he didnt actually hear it?

Good luck with your midwife appt tomorrow JayDee! Its up to you about the ringtone- Im not sure what I would do if it was me.


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Midwife appointment was pretty disappointing really, felt like a bit of a waste of time to me. She checked my blood pressure, which had gone down again, but she said was still fine and listened for baby's heartbeat. She warned me that it could take a while to find this early but I was able to tell her exactly where it was so she found it straight away.

All is good with my blood tests, I finally know my blood group, A positive, I guess I've survived this long without knowing so it's not that much of a big deal and she confirmed that I don't have HIV or anemia or any of the other things they test for.

Daisy - my MIL has lots of baby stuff at her house, mainly because her friend (who is also a grandma) gave her it. She has a rocker chair, a playmat, a travel cot/playpen (although she brought that last week) a sterliser, a changing mat..... the list probably continues but I can't think what goes on it! I can't imagine my mum having that much stuff for our LO though, I guess it depends how much time they end up spending there, it would be good not to have to ship everything with us all the time.

I've decided against the ring tone, mainly because I don't think I'll hear it go off.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Christmas Mommies (Mummies)!!

Jaydee, glad to hear the midwife appointment went well and she was able to find HB on doppler! 

ttcbaby, glad you got to hear HB too. I can't wait to hear my little one's heartbeat!

Emma, I agree with the other ladies that you need to talk to FOB about setting boundaries. You'll both need to agree on what your little one should and should not be exposed to.

I had a lovely 4th of July weekend in US. We went to a BBQ and saw friends that we haven't seen in a year. I think I'm officially showing now. I had held off posting anything on Facebook yet because I wanted to tell friends that we were visiting personally. Well, as I walked through the door, one of my friend's eyes immediately went to my belly and she got a huge smile on her face and knew. I think since I'm quite short that baby has no room to move except out. Hubby says that seeing my bump grow makes the pregnancy and baby feel more real to him now.


----------



## JayDee

Aww, that's so cute Amerikiwi, someone noticing your bump, people keep telling me the opposite, that I don't have a bump at all, even the midwife yesterday said "no-one would really know that you were pregnant would they?" I can tell, cos I haven't got the (almost) flat stomach that I'm used to.

I posted a picture yesterday on the main forum on a thread called something like "do you think your bump looks big" because the girl that started it is 16 weeks something too and has a proper bump.

I'm going to a job interview this afternoon, so it's probably a good thing that I don't have a bump, gotta make it easier hasn't it?

Emma - hope things are going ok with FOB.

Hope everyone else is doing ok too x


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck with your job interview JayDee!

I feel like everyone is staring at my belly so I am either showing or paranoid! LOL Im glad you were able to share the news with your friends Amerikiwi!

I told a neighbor lady the other day that Im pregnant - I barely know this woman but she stopped over when I was outside and for some reason I told her. She acted so excited - it was kindof weird! She acted like she was my best friend or grandma or something for how big her reaction was! HA! Just seemed kindof silly to me!

My dh has been talking to my belly recently (like my belly button is the phone or something - LOL) and putting his ear to it too (down lower) - trying to hear the baby moving around. (Im not feeling movement yet) Its pretty silly but makes me grin cause its kind of cute that he does that. I think that it must be more real for him too if he's doing that kind of thing.


----------



## JayDee

I wouldn't worry about everyone looking at your bump, everyone has taken to rubbing mine! My mum, my MIL and even my husband's auntie. I dread to think how many people will do it when I'm really showing!

Both me and my husband keep talking to the baby, only little things like "are you ok in there?" and "are you listening, you have to do <whatever> when you come out". My husband keeps stroking where the baby is too, it's quite cute really....


----------



## purpledahlia

I keep loosing this thread and finding it ages later! How is everyone? im properl showing now and feel very fat. my friends compare me to them and they were smaller and its freaking me out!! 
x


----------



## bigbean

hi all...
sorry for beeing not in contact for soo long, but we needed to do a bit of diy and then our internet went down... pretty hard without the normal b&b reading and chatting in the eve :o)

anyway ... I still don'T show much... yes I have only one pair of trousers which are good for work, before I need to go for maternaty cloths, but... no... still looks like I#vw just eaten a little too much! Apart from that... had my 16 weeks appointment today... after asking the midwife reluctantly put the doppler on me, just waring me 1000 s of times that it could be that you cannot detect the heartbeat... but Bean was playing quiet well and how quick it is... it was really loud as well... god so nice to hear.... reassuring...

anybody already bought some stuff for the Smalls?


----------



## JayDee

Purple - you are definately showing a lot more than me, but people keep telling me that I'm hardly showing. I guess everyone grows at different rates, I do keep getting told that I might "pop" at any minute.

My regular clothes still fit but are getting a bit tight so I've brought some jeans that are a size bigger in the sale (new look - bargain for anyone that's interested) for the day when my regular ones won't do up anymore.

Bigbean - Hearing the heartbeat is great isn't it? Glad she managed to find it.

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

hi ladies, glad everyone is doing so well. I'm starting to show now, which is very strange! (but i love it!) I love laying on my back in bed in the morning - it looks like i have a melon under my skin!!! It's very hard and it sits right up - so cute! Me and hubby have started chatting to little one, just silly things like - i hope you're ok in there. And we can't wait to meet you at christmas etc!

I'm still being sick daily, and i'm back at the doctor today to get some more tablets for that! I'm running out and i dread to think what the sickness will be like without them if i'm being sick 2/3 times a day on them!!! I've got another 10 days off work, and i really really don't know how i'll cope when i have to go back. It's really exhausting being so ill, and not knowing when it will stop. My nose is driving me up the wall, it's so sensitive to smells!! The slightest smell and i'll start retching and vomitting!! eeewwwhhhh


----------



## DaisyBee

Im sorry to hear that your still sick ttcbaby! I was asumming that you were all done with it by now! (stupid me huh!?) :hugs: Hopefully it wont last much longer for you - I cant imagine still being sick - it was the worst feeling!

I'm more browsing then buying right now for baby stuff. Sounds like I will be having 2 baby showers and I already have some baby things that I use for daycare - so I will be needing to be creative to come up with ideas for a registry I think. Good problem to have right?! I'm already overwhelmed with all the decisions though. When I actually started looking and comparing things - I have no clue on what I want! If anyone has bought anything you should post pics here for me - to give me ideas - like that thread in 2nd tri! Is anyone else finding this part overwhelming?

Ive decided that my bump looks more bump-like in certain clothes. And in some clothes I just look like I've gained weight. I attended a family reunion last weekend and saw lots of distant relatives - most I havent seen in over 10 years. My aunts and uncles know Im expecting but Im not very close to them on my dads side. But to everyone who didnt know I was pregnant (great aunts and uncles and cousins) my mom kepts saying over and over "she is carrying our first grandchild". She had no new lines to say - but I was glad she was telling people so I wouldnt have to! I was getting sick of hearing the same line throughout the afternoon! LOL Anyway - everyone always looked right at my belly and then asked when I was due (vs other days with other people they are noticing my bump before I say anything). Also - I either got excitement or pity when they found out it was close to xmas! HAHA!!


----------



## Emma1980

Hey ladies, glad to hear you are all dong well, TTC sorry you're stll being sick!

I am full of flu, its really killing me, paracetamol are doing nothing at all and ive just gave in and taken a couple of sudafed, i see mixed opinions on them, like everything else!
Everytime i cough, i pee, its driving me nutty!!! LOL, ive passed out twice, i feel completely done for! I ache in places i didnt know existed and my bump is sore from coughing, blah blah blah! anyone have any super miracle ideas for me?!

I went to see the midwife today, for what should of been my first scan but of course i had that emergency one 2 weeks ago so they wouldnt do another, but i did get to hear the heartbeat which was really cool, movements had stopped so that was really reassuring... i have my 20 week scan on the 20th August! cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

You've been feeling movements??!? I havent felt any yet! Who else is feeling movements?

I was coughing so much a few weeks back - and had the same problem with peeing cause I was coughing so hard. I took robotusin (sp?) to help with the cough cause it was getting really bad. Its on my dr's note of ok things to take. I couldnt find anything to help otherwise - so sorry no ideas from me! (besides the normal - drink more fluids, get lots of rest.... you know the drill! Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## JayDee

I don't know if I'm feeling movements or not - I know that sounds silly but things keep happening in the bump area and I keep wondering if I'm imagining it or not! I think I probably am as they aren't that frequent. I think the books say you probably won't feel anything until 20 weeks so I wouldn't worry Daisy, there do seem to be quite a few people feeling things from 15 weeks onwards in 2nd tri forum, but quite a few of them are 2nd timers, when things happen quicker (they've also got a lot bigger bumps than I have at least).

We haven't started looking at baby stuff yet, going to wait until after the 20 week scan to check everything is ok, no reason why it shouldn't be but..... That's on 3 August, so just over 2 week's time - yey! I can't wait :)

Emma - sorry to hear you have flu, I have no suggestions other than what you're doing I'm afraid. If I ever get flu I just try to stay in bed as much as I can and sleep until it goes away! I'd say night nurse tablets are great for helping you sleep, but I have no idea if we can take it at the minute, it doesn't have caffine so maybe it's worth asking your doctor? Other than that fluids, maybe some orange juice for the vitamin C, and plenty of rest. Hope you feel better soon.

Ttc - also sorry to hear you are still being sick, hopefully the doctor can give you something to calm it down a bit, you're obviously very sensitive to the pregnancy hormones, I'm sure it'll be worth it when you have your baby in your arms.....

I also forgot to tell you about my (long) weekend, I went to my friend's wedding on Sunday, which was amazing. I'd manage to pick a dress that hid whatever bump I might have quite well to the point that people were looking at me in amazement when I said I was 17 weeks pregnant! It was more obvious in the dress that I wore for the banquet they held on Tuesday afternoon/evening (she's chinese but married an english man, and chinese weddings are banquets, so they got to have 2 weddings). That was also such an experience, dragon dance (think chinese new year celebrations you see on tv), firecrackers (so loud I think baby must have heard them!) and a 14 course meal!
As we stayed until the end (quite a lot of people go straight after the food, this is expected) and stayed over we also got invited to go for lunch with her family the next day. That was good too, although using chopsticks in front of a table full of chinese people is a little scary (esp as they all speak cantonese and could say what they wanted about us without us having a clue). Definately very different food to what you get from a chinese take away....


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Jay Dee - what an amazing extra long weekend!!!! I've always wanted to attend a wedding celebration like that, such a different culture that kind of thing amazes me!!!! WOWOWOW i'm v v jealous of the cantonese food too!! (very very different to a take-away! in such a good way!)

I got a little freaked out by my tummy this morning. I was laying in bed on my back - and sucking in my tummy to see how much was baby and how much was excess! and my bump was rock hard!!! It starts at my naval and goes down to the pubic area... it's creeping higher and higher every few days!!!! It was just so so so so hard - it's never been like that before, and i got little flutters (like when you summersalt in the swimming pool and it gives your tummy a funny feeling or go down a dip in the road while driving too fast).... i think that's beginnings of movement. But nothing else and definately not regularlly.

I'm really excited about our 20 week scan which we'll be having on the 10th august (at 21weeks).... but a little anxious, i really hope all of baby is developing as it should (especially given how sick i've been...hardly keeping anything down since about week 6). I'm not bothered about finding out the sex of the baby, i want them to spend the extra time on looking at the chambers of the heart, kidneys, bladder etc so i can sleep a bit easier knowing all is going ok.


----------



## Emma1980

Yeah i got flutters at first, then when i ate a whole garlic bread as a craving i think the baby wanted to respond with some mega movement and that was an amazing experience! i've found it responds to garlic and chocolate the most!

Yeah i'll be concentrating on that stuff too TTC, though i do want to find out the sex! dont worry too much about the sickness, your not the first and certainly not the last!!

Robitussin Daisy? never heard of that, looks like its an american thing on wikipedia!

The flu doesnt seem to be quitting any and i'm getting the feeling it could be swine flu, blah, i'll call the doc monday to get checked out, but it seems its really popular around here at the moment!

Jaydee that sounds amazing! I would of loved to experience that! Ive done a muslim and a hindu wedding so i'm so ready to try chinese LOL


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone

:hi: Just wanted to say hi. I'm due on Dec 28th and I'm on the older mums buddy thread but I'd love to join you ladies here too please if that's ok?


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Meerkat!

I'm on both those buddy threads too! I've been rubbish and not posted on either for a few weeks mainly as i've been on holiday and now my keyboard doesn't work properly (mwahhh!).

Hope all the other Christmas babies are coming along fine! It's really lovely to have these buddy threads so we can all share what we are going through :)

I had a mild freak out today in John Lewis when I saw the vast array of baby kit that was there - from buggies to changing mats to bottle sterilisers and breast pumps!!! I quickly ran away to the clothes upstairs where I'm much more in my comfort zone!!

20 week scan is a week on Friday!!! Can't wait :) I think after that I might let myself buy something as i've been too scared so far! First on the list is a babygro that says 'I only cry when ugly people pick me up' !!


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> I had a mild freak out today in John Lewis when I saw the vast array of baby kit that was there - from buggies to changing mats to bottle sterilisers and breast pumps!!! I quickly ran away to the clothes upstairs where I'm much more in my comfort zone!!
> 
> 20 week scan is a week on Friday!!! Can't wait :) I think after that I might let myself buy something as i've been too scared so far! First on the list is a babygro that says 'I only cry when ugly people pick me up' !!

Hi Piemistress, I know what you mean I'm waiting til after my scan too. The baby shops are still a bit scarey. In fact sometimes I still can't get my head round the fact I'm going to have one. :baby: Good job it takes 9 months, should be just enough time to get to grips with it and then to buy all the gear!

Ha love the babygrow...

Do you enjoy shopping for maternity clothes? I really don't :nope:


----------



## DaisyBee

Welcome meerkat!

Im not enjoying shopping for maternity clothes either. I had to give in yesterday and go get some. I wasnt impressed! I found 2 skirts, 1 pants, and 1 dress. All very casual things that Im hoping will tie me over til I get to a better maternity store in a few weeks and get some nicer things - and hopefully things that will work better for this fall.

I'm so excited about our scan!!! Coming up a week from tomorrow! Its exciting too that we will all be having ours around the same time and can share these experiences!

I figured out yesterday that I think I'm feeling the baby - and was realizing I felt it a couple of times before yesterday too but just didnt realize thats what it was at the time. I am thinking ice cubes are what set it off! It is much lower down than what I was expecting but it is the stomach butterly feeling like when you are going downhill like on a ride.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PieMistress

I went in to town today to get some maternity pieces (mainly for work) but there were 2 (!!) shops in Aberdeen (Dorothy Perkins & New Look) that had stuff and it was a tiny selection! All I wanted was a couple of smart skirts!

Luckily there are lots of nice smock type tops about just now (non maternity) that will get me through not being able to wear my skinny tee-shirts!

Think I will have to resort to going on-line for stuff but knowing that I will only be wearing it short-term am loathe to get more than the essentials!

Monday tomorrow! mwahhh and the car hasn't started all week so have to arrange for the breakdown truck to come and tow it to the garage <sob!>


----------



## JayDee

Hi all, and welcome Meerkat :)

I think I'm feeling something that might be movements, I have occasionally felt the sensation of a bubble pop, which people describe as being the first kicks, as well as the butterfly type ones you describe Daisy.
One of my ex-collegues (whose baby is due a week before me) posted on facebook that she loves feeling her baby kick - I replied "not fair :)" and gave mine a poke! It was later that night I felt the bubble thing....

I've not brought any maternity clothes yet, my regular clothes still fit (just!). I went and got some trousers/jeans that are a size bigger than I would normally get, think I might start wearing those soon. New Look have got a sale on and loads of stuff is half price, perfect for stuff that's not going to fit for long. I've also purchased quite a few baggy/tunic style tops which I think will be fine for a while.

Piemistress - hope you get your car sorted.

Emma - hope you feel better soon, maybe you should ring the doctor just to check you don't need some antivirals.

Yey for everyone's scans coming up, can't wait to see how the Christmas babies have grown!


----------



## Henrica80

Hello, im also due on 16th december and i wil like to join you ladies......


----------



## Emma1980

Hi Meerkat - welcome! :)

Piemistress i'm so with you, i just cant buy anything until ive had that scan! those places are so scary! I looked on the next sale the other day and felt completely out of place, even though i was on my own at home, online, lol...

Thanks JayDee, I think im getting better, i'm nowhere near as bad as i was so think i will just deal with it for now! my chest is still really sore but to what i was like last week, i'm 100% better! I was freaked out with low blood pressure, nose bleeds, passing out! scary! but it seems to of passed now!

I'm in with the midwife this week, whats she gonna do? anyone know? its apparently the appointment you have after your 12 wk scan, i'm sooooo behind!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone, hi Henrica

Oooh how exciting, sounds like everyone is starting to feel their :baby: moving. I'm still not sure if that's what I can feel or not. 

Piemistress - Did you get your car towed?

Emma - At that appointment, the MW checked my blood pressure and listened to the heartbeat. She even asked if I wanted to record it on my mobile so I could listen to it again later. So I did!

Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like buying maternitywear... In fact, I'm tempted to buy 7 x kaftans and be done with it! :rofl:

PS Got my scan next Weds woohoooo :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Glad you're feeling better Emma. At my 16 week appointment (which was the first one after my booking and scan) she listened for heartbeat, checked blood pressure and that was about it. Even had to ask her to give me my blood test results which I thought was the whole point in going!

If you've not heard the heartbeat it's pretty amazing, I had a few times so was a bit less special for me, but always good to know that the midwife agreed that's what it was!

Welcome Henrica :)


----------



## Emma1980

Oooh okay, sounds simple enough, thats all they did last week but if they wanna do it again, who am i to stop them eh?!

On this blood pressure thing, whats normal? or should i ask, whats dangerously low? i have issues with blood pressure!


----------



## DaisyBee

Welcome Henrica!

Not sure what is "normal" emma for blood pressure. I have the opposite problem. Right now my blood pressure has been 130/80 but before being pregnant it was much higher. They are worried about me getting pre-eclampsia which keeps freaking me out anytime I get my blood pressure taken!

I have felt the popping thing 2ce now I think (but not positive so Im waiting for more to see if it really is the baby) Havent felt the butterfly feeling since sat.


----------



## Emma1980

my normal was always around 110/85 at my bookin in appt it was 100/70 and on thursday at the hospital it was 100/60... it just keeps goin downnnnnn


----------



## Meerkat

DaisyBee said:


> I have felt the popping thing 2ce now I think (but not positive so Im waiting for more to see if it really is the baby) Havent felt the butterfly feeling since sat.

Ooh whats the popping thing??


----------



## DaisyBee

My bp was 90/50 at one appt and the dr said that was great - so think you should be ok with your #'s.

Feels like a bubble popping - but different than gas. Not a hard feeling - very gentle "pop". Thinking it has to be the baby because I've never felt it before now - but its only happened 2ce so I'm still a little unsure about it! LOL


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Christmas moms!

I haven't been online in ages so will need to have a read through to catch up on what's happening with everyone. Welcome Henrica! :wave:

My trip to the USA was fantastic!! I went on a bit of baby shopping mission. My most exciting purchase was a jogging stroller!! I've done a fair bit of running and triathlons so I'm excited about running with bubs once he/she is old enough for the stroller. I choose one with adjustable handle height so hubby can go for a run with baby giving me time for a nap!!

Has everyone decided whether or not they will find out the gender at scan? Hubby and I are too excited so think we'll find out at 20 week scan. 

On the movement front, I think I"m feeling movements as well. I had butterfly feeling on take off and landing in plane, and I've had the popping a couple times now. In fact, I had a glass of orange juice before sitting down to computer and feel the popping as I type! :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

Meerkat said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> :hi: Just wanted to say hi. I'm due on Dec 28th and I'm on the older mums buddy thread but I'd love to join you ladies here too please if that's ok?

:wave: Hi Meerkat! Technically we're due on the same day. I'm due on the 29th but since I'm in NZ, we're a day ahead of the UK. :)


----------



## JayDee

Hi Emma - My blood pressure was 123/56 at booking appointment (11 weeks) and 110/62 at the last appointment (16 weeks). Not sure what it was to start with because although the doc checked it when I first went in she just said it was ok and left it at that.
I did try and ask the midwife what a "good" number was, she said the top number is normally about 100 plus your age (before pregnancy kicks in too much I think) I can't remember what the bottom number was meant to be. 
Judging by how often I feel dizzy when I get up (still) I'd say mine was a little on the low side, but that's my opinion, no-one else seems concerned enough to warn me about anything. 

Meerkat - the popping thing is meant to be the first kicks that you feel from baby. People describe it as a bubble popping inside you, and I thought that was weird, but it really does feel like that. You could very easily miss it if you're doing something else at the time, I have only ever noticed it when I'm sat still or laid in bed.

Amerikiwi - glad you had a good trip. We're going to find out the gender at the 20 week scan if we can, we want to be able to buy stuff that is matched to the child (gives you more choice that way and I'm fussy!) as well as be able to say he/she without risking being disappointed if it turns out to be the other. Personally, I have a weird feeling it might be a boy, but I really don't know why (other than I know my husband would love it to be).
My psychic powers do seem to be working at the minute though, about 18 months ago, 4 of us were discussing who would be next to get engaged (I was excluded as I've been married 4 years). I said one of the friends, but it would be this summer (cos they had only just moved house when we were having the conversation). I was wrong about it being the next person, as a couple of months later another of them got engaged but, the friend I thought it would be text me yesterday (from her holiday) to say they had got engaged! I'd only thought a couple of days before "I bet they come back engaged" so I'll have to see if I'm right about the baby in less than 2 weeks - yey :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad you had such a wonderful trip amerikiwi!! So did you buy some girl items and some boy items like you mentioned you might? DH & I looked around last weekend at baby things thinking about what we might want to buy - and he is very interested in a jogging stroller - I like the thought of adjustable height for him & me! (what kind did you get?)
I noticed that it seems there are a lot more girl clothes than boy clothes out there - and I told my mom this and she said she has noticed the same thing.

We are for sure finding out if its a boy/girl on Monday! Yeah!!! If the baby's legs are crossed we'll have to wait til our 3d pd scan we plan to do in sept I think.

I'm feeling very pregnant the past 2 days. At night when I try to sleep I just lay there and notice my belly. It feels weird... like all of a sudden its there and I cant not feel it- not with my hands - but inside. (does that make any sense?!?! Feel like Im losing it! LOL) Ive also been having not so fun time with my hips and tailbone area - so thinking I'll mention it to the dr next week. Anyone else having any problems in their pelvis area?

I was reading online that some women drink orange juice before their scan - cause it makes baby more active... is anyone planning on eating or drinking something to help bubs wake up a bit for their scan?


----------



## Meerkat

amerikiwi said:


> :wave: Hi Meerkat! Technically we're due on the same day. I'm due on the 29th but since I'm in NZ, we're a day ahead of the UK. :)

:hi: Hi amerikiwi, how fab I bet neither of us have our babies on that day though!! ha

I'm very intrigued about the jogging stroller you bought. What age can they go in it? I was thinking about using my running machine after LO is born but your idea sounds much more fun. I can't imagine running and pushing at the same time but I guess I'd get used to it. Where would you go to run? Do you know anyone else who's done it? It sounds fab x Sorry so many questions! :blush:

JayDee - Congratultions on your new psychic powers! :winkwink: I feel like I might be having a boy too. No idea why really just a feeling. But I'm not going to find out at the scan as I want a surprise. Unusual for me, I normally hate surprises but just fancy it for some reason!

Think I might be feeling popping but just can't be sure..

DaisyBee - I've got my scan next week too (Weds). I'm so excited about seeing LO again. 

Hope you feel better soon - I haven't had any problems with my pelvis (other than a strange heavy feeling) but I've been feeling short of breath when I move around which is odd for me as I'm normally quite fit. I recently had to move to another doctors practice as my old one is too far away for the mw to visit me. My new doctor is really grumpy and matter of fact and totally dimissed my concerns. I'm thinking of asking to change to another one but what if I end up with an even worse one :cry: It's like playing pontoon, do I stick or twist??

I didnt know about drinking orange juice for the scan, but I drank water last time and :baby: was leaping around and performing like a sealion anyway but it's defo worth considering...

Emma - Sorry I don't know anything about bp. Hope they get it sorted for you. :hugs:


----------



## Emma1980

Hmm, interesting thanks Jaydee, i remember being told not to worry much about the first number, it was all about the second and the average should be around 85... i guess im a little low, i may discuss it with my midwife on thursday...

anyone else heard that about the OJ? LO was sooo still last time, i didnt like it! :( sl i'm deffo up for trying that one!

I had to move docs when i found out i was preg too Meerkat, ive still not met my doctor! lol...

JayDee - I think i'm having a boy too! dont know why, but most people seem to think its a girl, cant wait to see whos right so i can start buying things!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Meerkat - that totally sucks that your dr is that way... I wouldnt like it one bit! I had some bad dr's during the first part of my pregnancy and think it would be a good idea to press your luck and see who else is out there! There is nothing worse than a bad dr when you are pregnant!

Does the time seem to be going fast or slow for everyone?? I cant believe Im already 18 weeks tomorrow! Maybe it helps that it is summertime and I'm not stuck at home with morning sickness anymore! LOL


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Chicks,

Hope you are all well , and those of you who are a bit under the weather (DaisyBee) feel better soon:) It is absolutely horrendous weather wise here in Aberdeen - a night for ducks!

I just had a sudden glee of excitement about being pregnant :) am getting very impatient about waiting to feel the baby move. I am also convinced I am having a boy but that is more because I cannot think of any boy's names whereas my list for girl's is very extensive!

Keen to hear of any good recommendations for jogging strollers. I'm still jogging twice a week albeit at a slower pace, apparantly babies like the rocking motion as it sends them to sleep!

Looks like a few of us have scans next week - let's have a big WHOOP WHOOP!! It's both exciting and nerve wracking isn't! Mine is on Friday 31st :)

Today was a day when I was reminded that there are decent people in the world and not everybody is trying to rip you off! We had to get our car towed to the garage this week because it wouldn't start (well, it has done 98,000 miles!) and all the quotes were about £130 + Vat (FOR 4 MILES!!) but eventually one of the mechanics at the garage sorted us out a tow for £40 and eventually all that was wrong was the fuel cut off switch was stuck. . Sooo anyway they didn't charge us at all for fixing it as it only took them 5 minutes to sort. That kind of thing just doesn't happen does it! And here was me thinking we'd have to take money out of our wedding fund to get a new car (ha ha not that we are likely to be tying the knot any time soon with bubs on the way!!)

Sorry for waffle (again!!!) now chucking at my OH skiing on the Wii Fit!

xPiex


----------



## amerikiwi

Wow! I'm amazed at how many Christmas boys we think there'll be. I have also had a feeling that I'm having a boy--still waiting on scan date to know when we can find out for sure. All of my family has been guessing boy too, so it'll probably be a little girl to prove everyone wrong, but of course I have no preference. I too have noticed there's a lot more girl clothing in the shops.

Daisybee, I've heard the orange juice before scan thing as well. I can believe it given that most of the movement I've felt has been after a glass of juice! My baby was so active during my last scan that I don't think it needs any juice. Time is def. going much quicker for me in second tri than it did in first!!

Piemistriss, great news on the nice garage. Our car just failed it's warrant of fitness for the headlights not beaming in a perfectly straight line so we are looking for a trustworthy mechanic now. 

Emma, no idea on the BP issue. My last one was 100/70 which she said was great. I had low blood pressure before pregnancy and this was the first time my first number hit triple figures! Don't know anything about second number.

Jaydee, well done on the psychic powers. :thumbup:

Meerkat, sorry to hear of your doctor problem. 

I can't wait to see the Christmas baby scans coming in next week. 

Has anyone else had people ask you if you'll name baby Nicholas? It's a common comment when I tell people the due date. Ha ha

For those interested, here's my jogging stroller finds (a bit long): 
After a fair bit of research we ended up getting a Schwinn/Instep M3. The three main criteria that I wanted was adjustable handle height, a fixed front wheel (some have a swivel wheel which can be locked but it's still hard to keep it in a straight line if not fixed), and a bicycle style hand brake on the handlebar to stop the stroller with. Supposedly you can push this one with one finger which I can believe-it's very responsive and keeps a straight line. It also comes with a leash for your arm in case it gets away whilst running. The BOB brand gets rave reviews from all websites, but they don't have the adjustable handles and since both DH and I are runners (he's 6'2 and I'm 5'4), we really wanted one that we could both use. We found lots listed on craigslist as apparantly a lot of people buy them with great intention to exercise but never use them. This one was 1/5 of the price of new and still had all the little nubs on the tires. I doubt if it had been used more than once. Most of the strollers we saw say that baby can start going for a run from 4-6 months. I live along the bays in Wellington and there's a beautiful jogging path right by the water so I plan on making good use of it!! A lot of the local races allowing jogging strollers in this area and they're quite popular. :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Wow - I can't believe so many of us think we might be having boys, we'll just have to see in the next week or two/at Christmas depending on whether we find out at the scans or not. Weirdly my MIL also said she thought baby was a boy last night because my "bump" (I put " " because it still looks a bit like bloat!) is quite high up. I guess we'll just have to wait and see....

I've not even started looking at any baby things yet, we agreed we wouldn't until after this next scan. I'm really not into running though (I can manage the long one on the wii fit - about 6 minutes of jogging I think - and that's about it) so I don't think I'll need a jogger stroller. Think we're going to go for a 3 in 1 type travel system, so you can use the car seat on the pram/push chair (stroller) wheels if baby has fallen asleep in the car and you're not going very far. Luckily, MIL has offered to buy this for us so we don't need to worry that it might be a slightly expensive option (although I'll still make sure we aren't buying the most expensive one, it's not fair).

In case I forget to say, hope everyone's scans go well next week, I've seen people on the forum mention the orange juice thing, I think it's the sugar rush that gets into your blood that helps baby moving, because I've seen people mention lucozade as well. Without thinking, I did have orange juice with my breakfast at my previous scan and, although they were still to start with, baby was kicking and waving by the end of the scan - not sure if it helped or not....


----------



## Emma1980

We'll i'll be trying the OJ thing for my next scan, i wanna see bubs wriggle! not sure who to take with me to the scan yet, my birthing partner or FOB... i'll see how FOB acts in the next few weeks i guess... i've got the longest to wait for my scan again! Boohoo! 5 weeks to go :(

Ive not bought anything for baby either, I just want to find out the sex first! I think i've decided on a pram tho! i did want the ltd ed loolah with the stripey chassis but they are just impossible to get hold off! so i'm goin for the babystyle, loving the leatherette version but not sure how practical white is! a friend has said she is buying me any pram i want, nice! but not sure i will take her up on it yet! another has said theyre decorating my nursery and another buying a cot, i have generous friends!!


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> I just had a sudden glee of excitement about being pregnant :) am getting very impatient about waiting to feel the baby move. I am also convinced I am having a boy but that is more because I cannot think of any boy's names whereas my list for girl's is very extensive!
> 
> Looks like a few of us have scans next week - let's have a big WHOOP WHOOP!! It's both exciting and nerve wracking isn't! Mine is on Friday 31st :)

Ah I agree, it's exciting times being pregnant :happydance:

Hope all the scans go well for everyone, I'm excited to see :baby: again, but nervous in case there are any problems.



amerikiwi said:


> Has anyone else had people ask you if you'll name baby Nicholas? It's a common comment when I tell people the due date. Ha ha
> 
> I live along the bays in Wellington and there's a beautiful jogging path right by the water so I plan on making good use of it!!

No I haven't had anyone ask about Nicholas but I've been asked if I might call a girl Holly, so I know what you mean. I might like to see their face if I say I'm calling it Rudolph if it's a boy... (sorry no offence meant if anyone _is_ calling theirs Rudolph!)

Your jogging path by the water sounds perfect. I live by the sea but its quite hilly here so could be quite a mission jogging with a stroller. But we'll see, I might just do it! DH reckons my boobs will get in the way of jogging if I decide to breastfeed. Is this true? Will they leak milk as I run? :shrug:

Jaydee - I have a bump which sometimes is hard and sometimes is more like wobble. A girl at work today who is 19 weeks said she had a wobble at 17 weeks but it turned into a proper hard bump by 19 weeks. So that's something I guess!

Emma - Great news you've found the pram you want. Your friends sound lovely all offering to help you out.

Daisybee - I was thinking about the OJ thing, and it occurred to me that LO was leaping around so much at the last scan I know that the sonographer struggled to get a good pic and it took ages for her to make her checks etc. So I wonder if too much movement maybe isn't neccessarily always the best thing? What do you think?

It's funny we're all imagining ourselves with boys!! Ha wouldnt it be funny if they all turn out to be girls! :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyBee

Meerkat - thats why Im wondering what you girls think - about oj or anything else... my last scan was 8+5 and bubs was pretty much still a "blob" as the tech called it! So I just dont want to have him/her curled up in a ball sleeping the whole time - LOL! I'm just starting to have some nerves which I think is because my last scan was so early and I didnt have any nucheal scan or even the extra blood work to check for problems. Dh's bday is sat. and we are going out of town for the weekend to celebrate - and am thinking it will be a good distraction from thinking about the scan!

Piemistress...... glad to hear there are still good people out there!

Im wondering if some of my pelvis issues lately are because of my job - with kids jumping all over me and me up and down constantly, etc.. I realized earlier that I was sitting on my front step with one of the last kids to be picked up and my tailbone was killing me! Maybe I shouldnt be sitting on the cement anymore! LOL Im not sure if its part of the issue or not - but going to be paying more attention in the next few days how I'm treating my body during the day see if I notice any improvement.

Am I the only one who doesnt have a clue at all what they are having? MIL keeps asking me what my gut instinct is --and I dont know! Before and after the psychic reading she had- dh and I always thought she wished for a boy and thought it would be a boy. But last weekend she told me that she thinks its a girl?!? I was shocked - because we were worried that if it was a girl that she would be disappointed. So guess I am no good at reading my mil!!! DH & I will be happy with a boy or girl but just excited to know which it is! We have tried to come up with ideas for names - and found out that we have opposite taste! We are so similar and I assumed we would have common names we like - but not true at all.... Its going to take the rest of the pregnancy to figure out a name... so hopefully we'll be able to narrow it down to boy names or girl names!

Everyone in the xmas babies thread - is this your first baby? Do you think you'll have more or is this maybe it? How old is everyone?

DH is turning 34 on sat... and I am 30. Its our first baby and we think we want 2 or 3 kids total.


----------



## amerikiwi

DaisyBee said:


> Everyone in the xmas babies thread - is this your first baby? Do you think you'll have more or is this maybe it? How old is everyone?
> 
> DH is turning 34 on sat... and I am 30. Its our first baby and we think we want 2 or 3 kids total.

Wow Daisy, except for my DH being a year older than yours, my stats are identical: It's my first baby, I'm 30 and DH is 35, and we're thinking 2-3 kids.


----------



## Meerkat

amerikiwi said:


> DaisyBee said:
> 
> 
> Everyone in the xmas babies thread - is this your first baby? Do you think you'll have more or is this maybe it? How old is everyone?
> 
> DH is turning 34 on sat... and I am 30. Its our first baby and we think we want 2 or 3 kids total.
> 
> Wow Daisy, except for my DH being a year older than yours, my stats are identical: It's my first baby, I'm 30 and DH is 35, and we're thinking 2-3 kids.Click to expand...

I'm an old woman of 40! DH is 36. It's our first baby and we probably won't have any more but never say never! We got married in February and due to my old age we decided to try for a :baby: straight away. We were so lucky. :happydance:

PS Daisy, try not to worry too much about the scan. I think its a great idea of yours to go away to help take your mind off it. :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Sounds like we're all similar so far then. I'm 29 and DH is 32 and it's our first baby. Still undecided whether it will be our only one, or if we'll have another, we don't really want a spoil only child, so we'll see how it's going by the time they are 2 or 3. There are 3 and a half years between me and my brother and I think about 3 years is a nice age gap. DH is only 18 months younger than his older brother and my MIL said that was too close. His sister is 8 years younger and that was too much when they were growing up, it's only now that they are anything like close really.

Anyone else any views on age gap?

OJ before the scan? I'm not sure, as I say, I had some (without thinking) a couple of hours before and we managed to get a good balance of baby staying still to take a picture and dancing about to show us they were ok in there. I would have been stuffed if baby wouldn't move at all at the scan because he/she was laid the wrong way for the sonographer to get the measurement she needed, so I had to cough and stuff to make them move, it was quite funny to see how much it did make him/her move... My next scan is at 11.30, like the last one, so I'll probably have some OJ with breakfast again...


----------



## Emma1980

I'm 29, OH has buggered off :D lol, but he's 31! I want more kids one day, though i never wanted my kids to have different dads, i guess its just how things work.... maybe i wont have any more, who knows... depends who i meet i guess. cos i definitely wont be using him just as a sperm donor so that they do have the same background, that boy is messed up in the head!

There was 5 years between me and my older brother, then theres 18 months between him and my other brother, our age gap was way too big, i felt like an only child growing up! i think the perfect age gap would be about 2 years!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

HI ladies!! I'm 29 and my husband is 35, this will be our first baby (2nd pregnancy). We've been together for 10years, living together for 6years (finally bought a house together 3years ago) and got married a year ago this weekend!!! We saw marriage as a formality as we decided we wanted to have children, and i firmly put my foot down with not before we're married!!! LOL 

I have been so so so ill with hyperemisis that i have been thinking that this little one could be an only child! But realisticly, we'd love to have 2 (possibly a third). I've always wondered about the age gap and what would be best.... for us will have to be more than 2years (as if i was this ill again i don't know how i'd cope with another one still in nappys, waking in the night etc!) and i think actually around 3years... as this would mean first baby would be at nursery school in the mornings giving me a little time on my own.

It's also less likely that the older baby will feel like they're being shipped off to school, and a new baby is taking precidence! As they'd already be in the routine of nusery/school before the next one arrives..... yes i've convinced myself - 3 years is the perfect age gap for our family!!! :winkwink:

On a different note - it's our wedding anniversary this weekend!!! We're going away for the weekend to a plush hotel. Staying in an amazing suite with an 8 seater Jacuzzi in it's own private garden!! A hot topic for debate - but i've emailed the hotel, who have assured me they are going to put fresh water in the jacuzzi for our visit!?! If i can alter the temp on the thing do you think it will be ok for me to sit in for a little while with hubby!?!?! What would you girls do? My husband is very much one of these men that thinks all the things to avoid in pregnacy is a load of hogwash, and that if i've always done it before why do i have to change?!? He jokes with me cause i won't eat real mayo (cause of raw eggs) and i've avoided my beloved cheese platters and anti pasta too!! 

I think i should be ok in the Jacuzzi - if it's fresh water for us, and i can turn the temp down - i won't get hot and there'll be no germs!? Won't the same rules apply as to having a bath... not too hot, not too long!?! Any advice welcome.

xx


----------



## Emma1980

I would think that would be fine TTC, though i am kinda like your DH in a way as i dont strictly follow rules, just the main ones of no drugs or alcohol!

Didnt realise we were all first time mums! cool!


----------



## DaisyBee

TTC - I would think as long as you can alter the temp enough that it isnt too hot then you should be ok. Sounds like a fun weekend! Hopefully your sickness stays away enough for you to enjoy yourself to the fullest! Our weekend away isnt going to be quite as romantic..... dh and his mom's bday are on the same day. (What are the odds, huh?!?) This has always been kindof a problem because we feel obligated to spend dh's bday with his parents to celebrate. This year we convinced them to go out of town with us and get hotel rooms, go out to supper at dh's fav. restaurant, go to the casino, and do some baby window shopping (not buying anything til after mon). Only thing is that it sounds like they are riding with us - so we will be pretty stuck together except at the hotel. It will be fun - we all get along fine.... just not so cozy romantic weekend with just me & dh. We've got vacation coming up soon though - that should make up for it!

Age gap - I have 2 younger brothers and age gap between us was 28 months & 20 months. The youngest was a surprise(even though they were going to have another - just not as soon). My mom says it worked out just fine. We were all really close and played constantly together and to this day are very close. My dh is turning 34 and his only sibling just turned 28 - so bigger age gap. Dh's mom wishes they were closer in age. While growing up dh was his sister's protector but they didnt really play much together. They arent very close as adults either. Even my daycare families - those siblings that are closer in age play together more. I have a 6 yr old girl here with a 1 1/2 yr old sister and instead of being good playmates (or the older one wanting to help mom with the baby) - she is jealous of the attention her younger sister gets. I havent seen the jealousy in any of the kids that are closer in age - so made me wonder if some of it is their age gap? The 6 year old had a longer time frame of being an only child & was used to all the attention and now she has to share it. Maybe its just the 6 year old's personality - and it wouldnt have mattered at all... who knows?!

We would like to have our kids closer in age but think we will not be deciding exactly how soon to have a 2nd one yet.


Happy Anniversary TTC!!!! :wedding:


----------



## JayDee

Happy anniversary TTC, hope you have a great weekend away. I think you'll be fine with the hot tub, I did read something on the internet the other day that said they aren't that bad in 2nd tri as long as you don't stay in too long, or until you feel too hot (I was looking it up because one of my friends fancies a spa weekend next month for her 30th bday). Therefore, I'd say, as long as you don't stay in until you're about to pass out I'm sure you'll be fine.

Happy bday to your DH Daisybee (and his mum I guess!) Maybe, if the inlaws get too much, you could get DH to have a quiet word with them? (or wouldn't they take that very well?) Hope you have a good weekend anyway, in fact, hope you all have a good weekend :)


----------



## Meerkat

I think maybe 2-3 years is a good age gap between siblings. I have a sister 3 years younger and we've always been really close. Although saying that, I also have another sis and brother who are a lot younger but I still get on really well with them too. I guess sometimes its just simply down to whether you get on or not rather than age!

If I was younger I'd have liked more than one child but I'm just happy to have this one and at 40 I think he/she will prob keep me busy!

And it's funny, I'm the oldest and all my siblings have had their children before me. I don't like to rush.. :rofl:

TTC - Congratulations on your first anniversary x

Have a lovely weekend all. If the weather is nice I hope to go sailing with DH and maybe a bit of sunbathing on board if its reeeally nice!! :boat:


----------



## Emma1980

My offer just got accepted on a houseeeeeeeee, i'm so so excited!:happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

:happydance: :wohoo: Emma - thats so awesome news! I bet your over the moon!


Have a great weekend everyone! Hopefully next time I'm posting I'll know if its a boy or girl! :wohoo:


----------



## Henrica80

Everyone in the xmas babies thread - is this your first baby? Do you think you'll have more or is this maybe it? How old is everyone?

DH is turning 34 on sat... and I am 30. Its our first baby and we think we want 2 or 3 kids total.[/QUOTE]

Im expecting our first, im 29 and DH 30 turning 31 next month, and i too have a feeling we wil have a boy, weird that most of us feel the same..... we are going for our 20th scan on monday, im for finding out but DH is for suprises, so lets see what happen when we are there..... i will update you..... all the best to all of you:hug:


----------



## JayDee

Emma - how exciting about the house, that's great news:happydance:

Henrica and Daisy - look forward to hearing updates from your scans, hope all is well and baby decides to play nice for the camera :flower:


----------



## amerikiwi

Emma, great news on the house! Congrulations!!!

TTC, happy anniversary. Hope you're having a great weekend away.

Age Gap: I have a 10 year gap with my sister which is obviously much larger than what I want for my children. I think 2 years is a good gap but we'll see what happens.

I can't wait to start seeing the 20 week scan pictures!!!


----------



## Meerkat

Congrats Emma! That's great news :yipee:


----------



## Emma1980

Thanks everyone, FX that we get this deal closed in the next 6 weeks so i can get moved in and settled before bubs arrives!

TTC - Happy Anniversary, enjoy!

I today found out my best friend is pregnant, i think its fantastic LOL, though shes still not too sure, shes 5 weeks so not too far behind me, we're gonna marry our kids off LOL


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi everyone! Well, well well - what an amazing anniversary!!! We went back to the little boutique restaurant/hotel where we got married last year... had an afternoon in the jacuzzi in the private garden (could alter the temp - so it stayed at 37-38) and i kept most of my upper body out of the water alot of the time just incase. I was very careful not to get even a little bit hot! 

Then we went in and had a fab dinner and i enjoyed a sneaky glass and a half of champagne to celebrate (thought this would be fine as i made them last over 3 hours!!!)
We then went back to the room and snuggled up in bed and watched Benjamin Button DVD.... just what the dr ordered!!! BLISS

Emma - so pleased for you!!! Great feeling - hope the paperwork/move goes smoothly over the coming weeks!

Still on cloud nine from a lovely weekend with hubby - but will come crashing down to earth tomorrow when i'm back at work after 2 weeks off sick and hubby goes on a trip for 10 days! BOO HOO


----------



## DaisyBee

I made a thread in 2nd tri - but announcing here as well......

We are having a girl!!!!!!! :pink:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
The ultrasound was so amazing! The baby was laying great for good profile and face shots! The only thing she wasnt cooperating on was rolling over completely to get a good spine pic for the drs. So in the meantime we got to just keep looking at the rest of her! The tech almost gave up and said we would have to come back in a week or 2 to try again and then finally she rolled over completely. I was almost hoping she would continue being stubborn so I could have another ultrasound! LOL I got a bunch of pics & will post them in here later. We got so see her playing with her foot - she was pulling on it with her hand and had it way up by her head at one point! It was so cute! But we didnt get a pic of that part. She was active - but not too active. The ultrasound lasted about 40 minutes and the tech was so good at pointing out every detail she could. She said that the baby weighs 10 oz right now and she said that the baby is measuring 4 days ahead but that the dr wont move my due date since it is less than a week off. Right after the ultrsound we saw a dr - one we hadnt seen before & she was so nice! We loved her! She listened to the heartbeat on the doppler & we could hear the baby moving around when she was finding a good place to hear the heartbeat. She had no trouble finding the heartbeat but was seeing if she could get an angle somewhere where it would be louder and after a little bit she got a really strong sound. She commented on the baby being active and told us that is what we were hearing. She said that my uterus is just at my belly button right now. She said all movements will still be down low though - and I told her thats where I am feeling them. She did mark down Dec. 19th but isnt officially putting anything down except the original Dec. 23.

Sat night we went to a show and it was sooooo loud - I felt the baby moving the whole night!!! I have only felt her move once every few days - but she must have been dancing in there! I couldnt believe how much I could feel her!

Im so glad you had a wonderful weekend ttc! Sounds so much better than mine.... we have realized that we are never going on a vacation with my inlaws... ever!! I'm actually glad the weekend is done and I can regain my sanity again! LOL At least dh felt the same way - so we were miserable together! :wacko:


----------



## amerikiwi

Congratulations on your little princess Daisy!! How great that you got to watch her for 40 minutes. :cloud9:

The most movement I have felt from bubs was around loud music as well--went to a funeral of a distant relative and the church organs had bubs dancing through the whole service.


----------



## PieMistress

Hello Everyone! 

Am guessing most of us will soon be having (or have had) our 20w scans! Where has the 2 months gone since the last one! Can't believe it!

Sounds like an AMAZING anniversay ttcbabyno.1 (!) Wowzer!

Congrats on having a wee girl Daisybee! We are hoping not to find out the sex but if we see, we see! They have a policy of not telling you at Aberdeen (due to some lawsuit) but we are happy with that. 

This is the first baby for us. I will be 37 when the babby is born, and my OH is 40. I'd like to think we will have more than one baby but taking it one step at a time :)

Got a baby names book out the library last night, it's going to be hard agreeing on a name we both like :)

x


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - really glad to hear your scan went well, and your little princess was playing for the camera. Getting to see her for 40 minutes is great as well. 
Did you go with the OJ before the scan or not? I ask because I can feel my baby move every day now, but it doesn't seem to be until 5pm ish, and my scan's at 11.30am, so I could do with waking them up a bit earlier that day.....

Emma - It's nice that you'll have a "real" friend (you know what I mean) to talk pregnancy and babies with. I assume (correct me if I'm wrong) by the comment that she's not so sure about it, that it wasn't planned, I guess it that situation it takes some getting used to whatever you decide to do, I'm sure you'll be there to help her with it.

TTC - sounds like a wonderful anniversary weekend, glad you enjoyed it.

Piemistress - My SIL found her baby name book last week, so has passed it onto us. I had a quick look when she gave us it, but we did say we wouldn't seriously think about anything until after the scan next week. I think it's going to be hard to choose a name too, but I guess we'll see, we'll maybe randomly open the book at a name we both love (well, I can hope...)


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> Got a baby names book out the library last night, it's going to be hard agreeing on a name we both like :)x

Pie/Jaydee - I have the same problem. DH and I just can't seem to come up with a name we both like (for boy or girl). It's time I got a book too.

TTC - Glad you had such a lovely time on your anniversary. :flower:

Daisy - :pink: Ahh huge congratulations on your lovely pink news! :happydance: Are you telling anyone or keeping it to yourselves until she's born?

I've got my scan tomorrow morning, I'm excited but nervous! Eek


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Meerkat! Wasnt someone else having a scan early this week too?? Maybe I'm confused! LOL

We are telling everyone that its a girl - we called my parents on the way home from the scan because my mil was being a sub for me with the daycare. We decided that since we told inlaws first that we were pregnant - that we would tell my parents 1st that it was a girl. I would have liked to tell them in person - but just not possible. I was showing off my pics to mil after we got home and one of the daycare families was arriving. My mil gave one of my scan pics to the 2 1/2 year old. I about flew through the roof! I dont know about your scan pics - but ours are very fragile - not like normal pics and I hadnt had time to scan them or anything yet. MIL also asked if my dh was happy - cause its not a boy! :saywhat: Of course he's happy! What a dumb thing to say! Sorry - mil is annoying me since last weekend I think.... hard not to vent about her! LOL

JayDee - I had a bowl of cheerios (cereal incase you dont have that over there), like 4 oz of oj, and about 20 oz of water. (About an hour before the scan) I was not sure if it woke our baby up or if the baby would have been awake anway. I was thinking with all the water I had to drink to have a fuller bladder that the oj was probably so diluted that it wasnt much of a sugar rush! While we saw the baby moving during the ultrasound and heard her move during the doppler - I didnt feel any of those movements. I'm thinking that I must just feel certain movements if she is really close to the front when she does it. Make sense?

DH & I are on our 2nd baby name book already! LOL We tried getting on common ground with boy names first - which was impossible! So we are kindof glad that its a girl because last night we talked more girl names - and we seem to be at least on the same planet! LOL Our boy names couldnt have been more different and total opposite types of names! Thinking the new book is helping too though - seems to be more helpful!


----------



## amerikiwi

Good luck on the scans Meerkat and Henrica! Can't wait to see photos and hear team assignments (if you're finding out). 

DH and I have 3 baby name books on the coffee table! It'll be a mission if bubs is a girl as I can find lots of boy names that both DH and I like and not many girls names. I had a dream at about 8 weeks that bubs was a boy and he even named himself in my dream.

Ttc: sounds like an awesome anniversary weekend! Glad you enjoyed it :flower:

I can't believe how quickly we've all progressed in our pregnancies. Seems like just yesterday the chat was all about morning sickness and now we're figuring out names and starting to shop (well, i started shopping a bit early:blush:)!


----------



## PieMistress

Lots of us with scans this week! Only 2 more sleeps for me! Am intrigued by thoughts on whether or not it is better for the baby to be awake and more active or not (as this would be much more exciting) or that they be sleepy so that the doctor can see what they want to see better, without he/she moving?

Has anybody 'accidentally' seen what sex their baby is at the 20w scan without being told? We are hoping not to know but deep down I wouldn't mind _too_ much if I saw something obvious - tee hee!

Good luck with your scan today Meerkat! Whoop Whoop! Mine is Friday :) :) :) :) :) :) Maybe then I _might_ just let myself by an ickle something (or I might move my own goalposts to 24w, mmmmm!!) but have seen sooooo many cute things people have been posting on here that they've bought I might not be able to resist!

Funny how some of us are finding girls names easier than boys or vice versa isn't it! Am sure whatever name we choose somebody won't like it (tough!!). Unfortunately before I'd even found out that we were pregnant we'd always liked the name Holly but given the time of year it's too appropriate now!

Lovely morning here in Aberdeen today, won't last long though i'm sure! Had worked my self up into a right state about my tick bite I got at the weekend but (slowly) starting to calm down now. Got my hair highlighted last night too and feel a bit normal again! xx


----------



## JayDee

Glad it's not just us who might find choosing a name a problem, in the nicest possible way! I have a funny feeling our baby might choose their own name, by kicking me at the appropriate time. I was talking to my MIL about names yesterday and said a couple and baby kicked as I said them, so I asked which it was they preferred! (Ok, I'm a bit silly, I know!) Now I've got a bit of a bump and can feel kicks and, I think, some other movements as well, it doesn't seem so weird to talk to them (just kicked me again as I was typing :) )

Daisy - yes, we have cheerios, but thanks for explaning. I prefer cornflakes or rice krispies though :) I also think someone will say to us are we happy if baby turns out to be a girl, because my husband hasn't made a secret of the fact that he'd prefer a boy. He does always say "as long as it's happy and healthy" first though and I know he means that, he just wants someone to teach how to ride a motorbike and fix stuff. I'm useless at that sort of stuff so he assumes all girls will be...

Piemistress - I think if you say you don't want to know the sex they can avoid the area, so probably best to say when you go in whether you want to know or not.

Amerikiwi - I'm the opposite and feel like I've been pregnant for ages. Possibly because I've not been at work so I've not had anything else to think about (other than finding a new job, which is pretty hard at the minute, and seems a little unfair now I'm more pregnant). My husband keeps saying "when's baby coming?" and I keep saying "soon", a bit like "are we nearly there yet?" answer "ten minutes" however far away you are!


----------



## Emma1980

Ahh Daisy so happy for you!!! congrats on your pink bundle! sounds like you had an amazing experience!

Yeah JayDee, it wasnt planned, but i've been thru the same as her as i was on the pill when i found out and it is hard to come to terms with things, i think she's doing better than me though, i see the excitement coming thru already and it took me a while to get excited!

Pie/Jaydee - i'm completely lost on baby names, i thought that was suppsed to be the easy part!!!! at least id ont really hafta agree my name with anyone LOL

Cant wait to hear about your scan Meerkat!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all

:happydance: I just got back from my scan!! Ahhh it was sooo lovely. Bubs was leaping around again, exactly the same as last time! But the sonographer had no problem seeing everything she needed and gave us a guided tour of LO as she was measuring etc. She talked us all the way through and kept the screen facing us so we could see it all the time we were in there!

So the good news is everything is ok with the baby and all developing as it should be. The only thing was that the placenta was close to the exit so I have to go back for another scan at 35 weeks to see if it's moved. The sonographer says it will prob move by then so not to worry too much. Worse case scenario, I may have to have a C section. Gulp!

You may remember, we didn't want to know the sex so we're still on team yellow.

Anyway, now I guess I can maybe brave buying my first item! Might just get a bib or something little to start with...

PS I got totally and utterly drenched in this rain! My trousers have soaked up all the rain in Devon and its now running into my lovely KG shoes :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







18 + 2 scan v2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 6









18+2 scan.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DaisyBee

So happy to hear that your scan went so well Meerkat! I wouldnt worry too much about your placenta - odds are it will be out of the way later on.

DH & I went out Monday night and bought a sleeper outfit... I dont know if thats the real name for it or what they call it elsewhere? - its pink, with multicolor polkadots, so soft and fuzzy and the feet part have a kitty's face on them. But dh was playing with it last night and it seems to be really difficult to snap together and open so we are thinking of taking it back and finding something easier.

Our little girl was awake and being active - but wasnt bouncing all over the place and the way our tech talked it was a perfect amount of activity for the scan. If the baby was complety asleep I would think it would be hard to get them to stretch out or move there head around to get better angles to see everything. Ours had to be awake enough to roll completely over to get a good pic of the spine for the dr - but dont know if this is how they do it everywhere?
I tried to get pics on my computer yesterday - but not working well.... my scanner isnt hooked up right now cause I cant find the disc for it. So I took pics of the scan pics and loaded them on the computer - but the files are huge & with it being a pic of a pic - if I try to lessen the quality you cant even see what your looking at. So today Im going to hunt for the disc.....so I can show off my pics!!!

Also - dh & I are actually agreeing on 2 names! We both really like them and we are thinking maybe just to stick to those names and not keep searching - cause what are the odds we will find something better that we can BOTH agree on. LOL Its kindof funny considering 2 days ago we had no clue and couldnt come close to agreeing on a name! So we are thinking over those 2 names today and tonight going to see if we both still like them- and which one we like best! So exciting!

I agree with Amerikiwi - time is flying!! I think it does help that Ive been so busy - summer always goes fast anyway. I remember thinking not that long ago that 20 weeks and our ultrasound seemed so far away - and its already here! We leave for vacation in 2 1/2 weeks - so august is going to fly right by! I'm going to try to set up a 3d scan for the middle of sept I think - anyone else going to do one around then?


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Thanks to you all for the congratulations and well wishes for our anniversary. 

Hubby has now gone on his trip away for 13nights. (he does white water kayaking and has gone on a trip to Norway - i'm sooo worried you wouldn't believe. They paddle some very dangerous water and heights) ... he left on tuesday afternoon so i had to say goodbye to him before i left for work tues morning. 

When i arrived home from work he'd gone but left the house so neat and tidy i couldn't believe it. He'd mowed the lawn, cleaned from top to bottom, bought me some flowers and a card and left them on the dinning room table for me! I cried like a big baby when i realised how sweet he'd been!! Then later that night after calming down, when i went up to bed i saw he'd put some flowers on my bedside table and put a written goodnight letter under the duvet on my side of the bed! HE NEVER DOES SUCH SWEET THINGS!!

It's going to be a very lonely 2weeks for me, worrying alot about if he's ok and very hard being back at work but still very sick! 

xx


----------



## PieMistress

ttcbabyno1 - ok, so i'm just in the office and already have tears in my eyes from your post. Your OH sounds so lovely, what a sweet thing to do! x


----------



## JayDee

Meerkat - your pics are so cute, glad all is well with baby. I agree with Daisy, odds are you placenta will sort itself out once baby gets bigger and movements make more difference if you see what I mean. Hopefully all it means is you get another sneeky look at baby just before it's ready to come out.

Emma - Glad your friend is beginning to get excited, it must be a shock when you're not planning to get pregnant, but nice that you now have someone to share things with.

Daisy - glad you're managing to agree on names. I hope it'll be that easy for us once we start thinking about it properly.
If we have a private scan, which I haven't decided on yet, it'll probably be around the end of September, which'll be 28 weeks, bang in the middle of when the place we'd be going recommends for 4d scans.

TTC - your husband does sound very sweet. Bit of a shame he's away for 13 days but, you never know, by the time he gets back, baby might be kicking enough for him to see/feel (I assume no-one has had this already??)


----------



## Emma1980

Ahhh Meerkat, so glad your scan went well, great pics!!!

So Daisy, gonna let us in on the names you are choosing from?

Oh TTC, how sweet of your husband!!! its hearing things like that, that make me miss having someone around, but i have so many pros to being single i dont know which outweighs which LOL!

Nope JayDee, not seen anything yet! or been able to feel anything! but baby has had a wriggle on the last coupla days!


ahhhh, 3 weeks today til my scan, blah!!! mine seems so far away to you lot!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

I've not had any regular feelings.... a few little niggles that seem to make my tummy itchy! (don't know if that counts!) Would be nice if when hubby gets back theres big time movement that can be felt and seen by him! He arrives back on a sunday night (not this wk but next) and then we have our 21week scan on the monday - woo hoo. We've decided to keep the babies sex a suprise, but i have such a strong urge that it's a girl (no idea why!)

I would love to say my husband is normally that thoughtful and sweet but he's never done anything so romantic in his life!! That's why i felt the need to share.


----------



## amerikiwi

I get my 20 week scan today!!!! It wasn't booked until about 5 minutes ago and the lady was feeling in a good mood, so they've booked it for after hours at 5:20. I'm so excited!! :happydance:

It's been a rollercoaster finding a midwife which is why I had no idea when my scan would be. My GP was great through the first tri but she's only supposed to handle my care through 14 weeks. Since the day after i got BFP, I have rung all of the local midwifes and OBs and none were taking patients with an EDD during the holidays :wacko:. I finally gave up and rang the local hospital to register with them (whatever midwife is working at the hospital on the day I need appointments will see me). Long story short, the hospital can't do my booking appointment until the end of the month, so my GP is still taking care of me until then and she gave me a referral form to ring the scan place direct to book. I fly to the US again on Sunday for a conference in Chicago and really wanted to know if bubs is a boy or girl before the trip--so I caught a nice lady on the phone who agreed to schedule me in!!

TTC: you're husband sounds so sweet!! You also have more willpower than me keeping baby's gender a surprise.

Meerkat: glad bubs is healthy and bouncing around. Again, I'm amazed at the willpower not asking baby's gender. Hopefully placenta will rise and end up being just a good excuse to see bubs again!

Emma: sorry you have to wait so long for your scan again. If I remember correctly, you were the last 12 week scan as well.

PieMistress, how was your scan?!?!

Jaydee, your scan is coming soon too isn't it? I haven't had any kicks or movement strong enough for DH to feel, but I"m feeling them a lot more frequently now.

Daisy, so glad to hear your shopping for pink outfits and finding suitable names! Do we get any insight on the name shortlist?


----------



## PieMistress

Amerikiwi - Good Luck with your scan today!~ Mine is at 10am! Am now more nervous than before, just want to see little bubs and hear that everything is ok.

It seems that the health care systems seem to differ wildly across the world as to what they do and don't offer! My friend just got me a book 'The Best Friends Guide to Being Pregnant' which is both US/UK based (and, it has to be said contained a few things I'd rather not know or be thinking about just yet like going for your first poo after the baby has been born!!).

Jaydee - When is your scan? I noticed that we are exactly the same way through our pregnancies on the tickers!

Meerkat - Glad your scan went well and bubs was happy and bouncing around! I haven't got a clue about any placenta stuff and what things do or don't mean. This pregnancy stuff can be a minefield of information can't it. And I won't tell you to stay away from Google as I'm simply rubbish and CANNOT stay away! It's bad!

We would like to go for a private scan in another couple of month as it's a long way from the 20w till he/she is born! Then again, we don't want to know the sex and it's more likely we might see something at a 3D/4D scan - dilemma dilemma!

I have had to cull my wardrobe as there are barely any clothes left that fit me anymore :( Was gutted that I couldn't get most of my trousers over my thighs (!) and here was me thinking the weight would just go on my belly, oh no, not for me! Have put a stone on now, not sure how much more there is to go on but I imagine quite a bit (especially as I can't stop troughing!)

Anyway, better get some work done! yawwwwn! xx


----------



## amerikiwi

:pink: I'm having a little girl and she looks perfectly healthy!! :pink:

She was laying face down for most of the scan with her arms stretched out doing Superman dives! Or perhaps I should say Wonder Woman dives. All parts were in place. My scan place said they wanted to another one in two weeks just because they couldn't get a clear shot of her heart but that it was nothing to worry about. I'll take another free glimpse at my little girl any day!! 

I'm just so excited. I had been thinking it was a boy but then the last couple of days I started thinking pink, and pink she is! They didn't give me any photos this time, but they did give me a DVD of the whole scan for free :thumbup: Have to take some still shots of the DVD and post pictures of her.

Piemistress, can't wait to hear how yours goes!


----------



## JayDee

Amerikiwi - that's great that all is well, congratulations on your pink bump! That's 2 pink and 2(?) yellows so far in here, wonder if there will be a pattern or an even split in the end? Getting a dvd is much better than a picture. My husband has a program on his computer that allows you to grab stills from a movie on your computer, so you would be able to get as many pictures as you want of your princess, now if only I knew what it was called..... I do know it was a free download from somewhere on the net...

For everyone that asked (thanks) my scan is Monday at 11.30am. My husband's got the day off so we'll probably go out somewhere afterwards and I'll be updating you all at about this time on Tuesday (it's just after 9am here) - hopefully with a team and a pic.
I've posted a thread in the 2nd tri forum with bump pics if anyone wants to have a guess (or just a nosey at the bump).

Piemistress, if I'm right, you should be on your way to your scan now, hope all goes well, will try and check in for an update later.
I've already culled my wardrobe once, and think I'm on the verge of doing it again. I can still just about get my more stretchy jeans on but have opted this week for leaving the button undone and covering with a belt. Might be time for the larger size ones I brought to have the labels taken off. I don't think that's bad for nearly half way through though... I think I have only put weight on my bump area (and a bit on my boobs) but I guess there is still time and everyone's different with these things aren't they...

Emma, your scans do seem further along than the rest of the group, and I thought I was the last, and mine's at 20+1 so you can't get more spot on 20 weeks really (given 20 weeks exactly is a Sunday).

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## PieMistress

Congrats on team PINK amerikiwi! You must be soooo excited! xx

Am just back from my scan and everything looks tickety boo and as it should which is fab and reassuring :) I've just posted a thread on 2nd tri about it through as it felt very rushed (was 15mins tops between entering and leaving the room) Is that normal ?! Maybe my expectations are too high! The Sonographer was also very brusque and somewhat lacking in personality! BOOOOOO !!

I'm trying not to let her spoil our experience (as seeing the baby is so magical) but she was so different to the Sonographer we had at our 12w scan.

There was absolutely no chance of seeing what sex the baby is (they avoid that area as policy at Aberdeen) but we did get a picture where he/she is smiling :) (that was it though, no other pics!). Based on this we will go for another scan in 8w or so time, I can't wait till December to see he/she again! Measurements show short legs and big tummy just now (!)

Hope everybody has fab weekends too and the sun shines for us all ! xx


----------



## Emma1980

I know! I'm just always the one thats lagging behind!! but i suppse they did move my due date to 6 days later on 3rd Jan, which makes my scan on 20+4 which isnt really that late! i'm really hoping they move my date forward on this next scan back to what it was, but we shall seee!

Kiwi - Another lil girl!!! didnt we all think boys?! would be funny now if we all get pinks! hehe, glad everything went well and you get to see bubs again in 2 weeks, weee!

Glad your scan went well pie, sorry you got a pooey sonographer, seems to be quite a lot of them about unfortunately!

I cant believe our team yellow girls!!! i sooooo could not, not find out! no way, i'm far too nosey!

Good luck for monday JayDee!


----------



## JayDee

Glad all is well PieMistress - my letter says the scan should take about 30 minutes so it does seem a bit rushed but I guess I'll be able to compare next week.

The person who did my first scan was really good, it's the midwives that I find lacking in any personality or bedside manner around here. I rang the community midwife helpline the other day to check if there was any reason why I shouldn't join a gym to go swimming and maybe some light cardio stuff (walking on treadmills that sort of thing) and the person I spoke to practically shouted at me and told me off for even considering doing anything. Did finally get her to agree that swimming was fine, although she wouldn't tell me for how into pregnancy people generally feel ok doing it.

Sorry, that was quite a bit of a rant wasn't it? In a way, I'm kind of glad that I'm very unlikely to ever meet her!


----------



## PieMistress

That's ridiculous Jaydee (re: the exercising)! Were you doing much before you fell pregnant? I'm still jogging (albeit more slowly and only twice a week), cycling and doing very very easy rock climbing (all whole-heartedly recommended by the consultant I saw at my 12w scan - there is a special harness I wear and I have to be careful not to over stretch as my ligaments are prone to injury at the moment), these are all exercises that I did pretty intensely before I became pregnant.

I read somewhere (ha probably via google) that the baby gets benefit from the mother exercising as the endorphins also go through the placenta ?

I wish the people you saw were like your best friends!

There is quite an interesting thread on 2nd Tri at the moment about measurements taken at the 20w scan. I'd be interested to hear what people's were on this thread?

These are mine, taken at 19w+5 (I was hoping for some of my OH's height to come into my family but doesn't look like that will be! I'm 5'1" and he is 6'3"! Not sure if these differences will change much throughout the next 4 months though)

HC - 179mm (size for 20w+)
AC - 152mm (size for 20w+)
FL - 31mm (size for 19w)


----------



## Meerkat

Amerikiwi - Congratulations on your fab pink christmas present!! You must be so excited, now you can set about buying up lots of pink goodies!

Pie - Congratulations on your scan Pie. How fab, it's such a relief to see bubs is doing well isn't it. I think we should be given a scan every month!! Shame your sonographer was so miserable though. Hope it didn't spoil the experience too much :hugs:
You said about LO having short lets and a big tummy. Mine had long legs and a big tummy. Big tummy's all round then..

JayDee - Good luck on Monday!! I wonder if the bump hinders or helps when swimming?

Emma - Not too long to wait til your scan hon. It'll be here before you know it :happydance:

TTC - Go team yellow!! ha :winkwink: I've been thinking about why I wasn't tempted to find out the sex at the scan and I think it was because we'd already decided we didn't want to know so I really just didnt really think about it until she asked us. It's funny really because usually I hate surprises!!

As I have to go back in November do you think :baby: will be too big to fit on the screen let alone see its bits?


----------



## Meerkat

Forgot to say, have a great weekend all. I'm away visiting the outlaws in Sheffield so won't be around until Monday.


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats on team pink amerikiwi!!!

And big congrats to team yellow girls too! Its an amazing experience isnt it? So glad your scans went well! Although I agree - you guys have more willpower or something. I am so glad that I know that my baby is a girl now! Although I will admit I was the kid who searched the house to find xmas presents before my mom had a chance to wrap them! :blush:

Good luck on your scan monday jaydee!

Piemistress - Im sorry you felt so rushed - in getting the opposite feeling I know I would have been disapointed if I had gotten a rushed feeling. I think it might have helped that 10 minutes into the scan that the tech and I realized that we knew each other. She was also my tech at 8+5 & when I left that scan I told my dh that I knew her from somewhere. Well ends up that I did daycare for her infant daughter (who is now 4!) for about 3 months part-time before she decided to be a stay-at-home mom. She now has twins too - so I think that is part of the reason I didnt realize it was her at 8+5 cause she was talking about the twins - and I havent ever cared for twins. So she now after the twins went back to work for only 1 day a week - and just so happens that its mondays - which is the day that my mil can be backup for me. My tech is a very friendly person anyway - but maybe it helped that she realized who I was. There was another tech walking the halls when we were waiting to go in - and he was very gruff - unfriendly to everyone around - so I am glad we didnt have him!

I am feeling the baby kick and move many times a day this week - she must be really active! My dh thinks he can hear her moving around when he puts his ear to my lower tummy - he said it sounds like what the doppler was doing monday at the dr. At first when he had tried - he was guessing it was my digestion - but he's been doing it for quite a while now - and he says that he is pretty sure its the baby - cause he can hear it the most when I tell him the baby is being really active (like I'll get 3 kicks within a minute) I had some honey last night with supper and think that really got her going! Cause everything else wasnt really sugary or spicy or anything - maybe she just is getting to where I can feel her more?

For measurements - The baby is measuring 4 days ahead I was told (so I guess I am more like 19+6?) but since they werent changing my due date I was going to leave my ticker - but now wondering if I should change it? Not sure on the measurements - I was told they were all good and was only told the weight - 10 oz which I was told was in the 50 some %tile. (which would have been for the date of 19+2) What measurements are those that you were told? (HC? etc.)

I havent found my disc yet - and so frusterated I might go get a new scanner/printer this weekend. I want to show off my pics - and promised my brothers I would be sending some - but cant!

Not sure Im ready to spill the beans on my names yet - maybe after the weekend do dwell on them I'll let you girls know. It makes it more official if I tell anyone - even if its just to you guys! LOL Kindof silly I guess!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! Im hoping to go do some baby shopping and maybe start my baby registry. Also start planning our vacation - 2 weeks away!


----------



## DaisyBee

HA! I never realized how long winded my last thread was! I was just in 2nd tri and found the thread about baby measurements at the scan - 

I dont know any of the answers - do you guys have notes from the scan that tell you these things? I know that the tech measured everything - size of head, belly, length of legs, arms, and brain stem. She looked at lip/nose for cleft palate, the heart (which was cool that we could see all 4 areas and see it so close up!), spine, bladder, feet, toes, fingers, girl area, brain size, umbilical cord & all 3 vessels, placent (posterior), and my cervix length.

I was told each time we would look at something new that it was good and perfect and she would point it all out - but the exact measurements just go in my computerized chart. Maybe its different elsewhere?


----------



## Emma1980

Jaydee, swimming is the one sport that pregnant people can do pretty much until the end, but of course that goes on how you feel!! I'm looking at joining the aquanatal classes at my local pool soon!

Pie - I never seem to get any measurements when i go for a scan, albeit i have only had one and it was an emergency one, do you have to ask for these? i've never been told the heartbeat either!

Meerkat - I dont know how you can do it! or the rest of you team yellow people! i cant believe ive waitied this long lol, only cos i didnt have the choice i guess!! Hope you had a great weekend with the inlaws!?

Come on Daisy, we want to hear your names!!

Hope your scan goes well today JayDee!!!

17 days til mine :( lol


----------



## JayDee

Hi girls

Pleased to report the scan went well and that my pregnancy psychic powers were working correctly, baby is a BOY:blue: :happydance:

Also pleased to say the sonographer was really good, and rather than sitting in silence whilst she checked him, made a point of saying what everything was and why she was looking at it. Everything was as it should be, measurements are slightly below the mid line on the graph, but still within the shaded bits (that basically means he's between 50th and 97th percentile, if it's even distribution I'd say he's about 60th)

HC 167mm
FL 31mm

They are the only measurements she recorded. She also checked for all the things Daisy mentioned, and took a picture each time, which I assume have gone on my records on the computer. I was amazing to see the 4 chambers in his heart, and seeing it pump blood around, esp when she turned the blood flow colour bit on and you could see the red and blue (which I assume is artery and vein blood).
I asked if the dates still looked right and she said yes, she wouldn't change anything from what she'd seen. 

He was wriggling about just enough so she could get all the pics she needed, and the funniest thing, when she went to check his fingers, was that he was laid in the exact same position as me, with one arm behind his head! That made me laugh.

I've attached a pic below, baby was already too big to fit all on the screen at once (guess the scanner thing is designed to get detail not full profile pics) so you've just got side on face and body (and hand behind the head as I mentioned above).

DH was really happy that he's a boy, and spent most of the night on ebay and similar looking at ride on tractors etc, most of which are suitable for age 3 and up! Have to admit, they do look cool though :)

Now started thinking about names, went through the book last night and narrowed down "over 3000 names" to just 12 that we like! I was quite surprised how many names we picked the same, so to make the list, I basically let DH read out ones he liked and if I agreed they went on the list. Just need to narrow it down a bit now. I think we'll get to a shortlist of about 5 before I share with you (not telling "real" people as I'm not sure we'll choose until he's born).

In answer to the exercise question - I was doing next to nothing before, other than walking and the occasional bike ride, so it probably isn't a good idea for me to go for a full on gym program, it was just the way she almost told me off that bugged me. Swimming twice/3 times a week for half an hour should hopefully give baby enough endorphines or whatever they get from mum exercising.
The little bit of a bump that I've got at the minute doesn't seem to make any difference to swimming at all, really can't feel that it's there, but we'll see when it gets bigger if I say the same.....

Right, off to post the results on 2nd tri forum now, tell most people who played "guess the bump" that they were right x
 



Attached Files:







03082009095.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PieMistress

Jaydee - How FAB!! You must be over the moon with your scan, what a great wee picture and on team blue :) So, we are both due on the same day and our FL is both 31mm (! but my HC is 179mm - eeks!) but I don't know the sex yet (mmmmm, god now i'm swithering about wanting to know - mwahhh!)

Must try and get a scan pic up of bubs <emails OH and tells him to hurry up with the scanner>

Emma1980 - The Sonographer never mentioned any measurements to me but I noticed them in my maternity notes afterwards?

Have had a couple of really bad nights sleep recently. Found myself getting very hot and not able to get in a comfortable position. I always wake up on my back (then worry that i'm not supposed to) but can't get back to sleep any other way and think sod it! I need sleep! It's almost a relief when the alarm goes off at 6.00am :) :(

This is a really lovely thread x


----------



## DaisyBee

:happydance: Congrats on being on team blue JayDee! And glad that your scan went so well!

Totally agree PieMistress - this is a lovely thread. Its pretty cool that we are all going through the same things- just think of what we will be talking about around November/December time?!? Think we'll all be complaining about how huge we are? LOL

DH & I did some baby shopping this weekend - basically clothes - but started to look at other items too. We are going to do our baby registry on Sat. My mom and mil have been shopping. MIL is totally on board now - took a detailed scan and telling her its a girl for her to say "theres a real baby in there!" HAHA :rofl: She really said those exact words! She has been clothes shopping for the baby 2ce already since last monday. She still thinks the baby is going to spend every sunday night at her house though (overnight) Fat chance!!

I almost fainted on sunday. I hadnt eaten breakfast yet and was making some coffee cake. I got hot and started sweating - the room started spinning and I thought I was going to vomit! I sat down on the floor and yelled for my dh who thought I cut my hand because I was holding a towel so tight in my hand. I am thinking it was low blood sugar- after eating (while still on the floor) I started feeling better. Going to have to watch that closer I guess!

Hope everyone is doing well! :hug:


----------



## Emma1980

Congrats on team blue and the healthy scan JayDee!! ( I think i will be joining your team soon!!)

ohhh pie i didnt think of checking that hahaha, i will be sure to do so when my scan day finally gets here!! I was having the same sleep issues as you, but i found putting a pillow under my bump and one between my legs has really helped me, maybe give that a try?

Daisy i've had that LOTS! bit of relief in that its happening to someone else too really! i always blamed my blood pressure! maybe i should take more note on foods i eat, hmmm!

I had a bit of a spook last night with such bad shooting pains, they had me in tears at one point, when i coughed the pain was unbearable, i've been a worrywart all day as i hadnt felt baby move and was debating calling someone but since ive got home ive felt baby move and feel much more at ease!

I agree this is a lovely thread, though i think we should all share face pics so we know who we're talkin to, watcha think?


----------



## JayDee

Firstly - Emma, glad you're feeling better. I'm sure the pains are nothing to worry about, but it doesn't stop us wondering everytime something "funny" happens does it?

Daisy - I've had that feeling occassionally too, usually when I haven't eaten for a while. I now have emergency snacks and a bottle of water in the glove box of the car just in case! 

Going slightly off topic, has anyone else found their eating patterns have changed since being pregnant (when not suffering from morning sickness I mean, as I imagine that puts you off eating anything at all) - I seem to be hungry more often, but able to eat much less in a sitting. DH and I went out for a meal on Sunday night (Moroccan in case anyone is interested) and ordered starters and mains, I kind of picked at the starters, it was mixed veggie dippy things which aren't my favourite, I really just had a pitta bread and some hummus, but then felt full as soon as I started eating the main course. Normally, I would be able to eat a 3 course meal without too much trouble (as a one off, certainly don't do it every night!).
DH didn't mind as it meant he got the leftovers in a doggy bag (is that a UK saying?) for the next day (I decided reheated chicken and meatballs might not be a good idea for me).

Emma, I think it would be nice to see who we're speaking to, I was looking for you all on the thread on the 2nd tri forum with the same idea! I'll use the most recent pic I have of DH and I, from when we went to that wedding nearly 4 weeks ago, then you can see why people were asking whether I was really pregnant or not (the dress hid it well).
Oh, and, for comparison, I've also put on a pic of me taken (as you might think from the outfit) at our Halloween party last year - random I know, but it was in my facebook "profile pics" album, which is where I copied the first one from!

Looking forward to "meeting" anyone else that wants to play x
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 5









pic2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emma1980

my eating has changed for sure, ive always been a gannet! but like you, when we go out for a meal i really struggle, i guess my stomach is constricted? thats what ive been putting it down to anyway! 
Ive also noticed that i have days when im always hungry and days when i can give or take food - i wonder if thats when i've been noticing the dizzy spells?!

How slight are you JayDee! can understand why people questioned you at the wedding lol! I'm a big girl anyway so i could probably get away with saying i've just put on weight!

Lets see what piccies i have on here...

I look different in every picture, be warned lol, tried to find one of me and FOB but the only one i can find we're extremely drunk on, lol...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/Cindersuk/Image008-1.jpg

and me before i got pregnant

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/Cindersuk/worksdoo.jpg

Also something else, we got bored and started playing about the other night, thought it would be fun for us all to do... go to www.morphthing.com and uploadpics of you and OH, preferably front facing ones with a good pic of the face in!! and morph them to see what your baby will look like... heres mine!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/Cindersuk/no2.jpg


----------



## PieMistress

I know, JayDee you are so slim!

Have also noticed similar with my eating patterns in that I'm grazing a lot but struggling to eat a big meal. Still struggling to get a decent nights sleep at the moment too, mwahh!

Anyway, here's a couple of the pics I posted on the 2nd Tri thread (sorry, they seem to be massive!) Will have a go at the morphing later as it looks wicked fun!!!

This is us at at a wedding earlier this year:

https://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab54/rowiebee/P1010834.jpg?t=1248986827

And one of me on my own at the Grand Canyon. Don't seem to have very many 'normal' face type shots!

https://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab54/rowiebee/IMGP4687.jpg?t=1248987489


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> I always wake up on my back (then worry that i'm not supposed to) but can't get back to sleep any other way and think sod it! I need sleep! It's almost a relief when the alarm goes off at 6.00am :) :(
> 
> This is a really lovely thread x

Me too Pie, I start off on my left and always wake up on my back and then lay there worrying about it and wanting a wee.. I have a maternity pillow but it doens't seem to make any difference. I think I'm just more comfy on my back and naturally go that way when I'm asleep. I guess at some point we'll be too huge to heave ourselves over and have to stay on our sides :rofl: Do you think it's really bad though?


PS Yes it is a lovely thread with lovely peeps x

JayDee - :happydance: Huge congratulations on your scan and joining the blue team. Maybe we should keep a tally of how many are on each team, I can't keep track! :dohh:

Emma - Glad to hear your pains have gone away now. Try to take it easy if you can hon. When are you thinking of starting your aquanatal classes? Soon? 
PS Great idea about the face pics, I'll dig some out.

Daisy - Sorry to hear you almost fainted from lack of food/sugar. I think a big slice of your choc :cake: could be the answer to that hon :winkwink: Seriously though, hope you're ok now x

I'm sooo tired after my weekend away at the rellies. Its a 5 hour drive each way and we were up late both nights. I can't beleive I'm such a lightweight these days!! But we're off work next week so I'm hoping to catch up on some sleep and do some sailing if the weather is kind...

I started the summer going dogwalking with my friend twice a week after work for about 3 hours to keep fit during my pg. But sadly we've been rained off that many times it's jsut not happening anymore. :growlmad:

Here's a pic of me and DH on our wedding day in Feb. And one at a works do with all men and just 2 ladies trying to blend in..
 



Attached Files:







168_020.jpg
File size: 95.5 KB
Views: 6









Me and Ange Taverners.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DaisyBee

https://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac289/daisybee_photos/?albumview=grid

Hopefully this works! First time using photobucket - I put a pic of me & dh in caribbean in Jan & ultrasound pics. I had to take a pic of the scan pics - but they are showing up ok. Im just excited to show them off!

Fun to see everyone - I havent been on enough lately to post to the pic thread in 2nd tri. I'll have to take a look at that one some time too.

My eating has changed in that I am usually hungry all day and then not very hungry at night (opposite of my usual) Ive been eating breakfast - usually just cereal with milk with a banana or some juice. But by 10am I am starving. That is new for me too - once I get hungry I am so starving that I have to eat right away. I am loving salad & raw veggies and not loving cooked veggies. I am usually a huge veggie eater - but not raw veggies. Before pregnancy I would have cooked broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower, squash, etc. with dinner. But now I'm never in the mood for those things. Instead I have a big salad and put tons of raw veggies in there. I am loving tomatoes (fresh, sauce, soup, etc) and usually not a fan of. I am the kind of person who doesnt like tomato in tacos, omlets, salads, etc and always pick them out! I suppose it isnt as weird as the pickles with ice cream thing they show on tv.

I have been sleeping horribly lately too - and its affecting dh too. We have both been zombies all week! I bought a pregnancy pillow and dont think its helping - it gets all screwed up in the night and its so huge that its hard to move it to where I want it. Hopefully its just a phase for those of us who arent sleeping well!

Im starting to think about maternity leave - anyone else thought about it yet?


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovely ladies! So nice to put faces to names - will try to sort that out so you can see me and hubby in the next few days!

We have our scan next monday!!! And hubby comes back from Norway on sunday night (i hope they don't miss the ferry!! ekk) I was really tearful last night, i miss my hubby sooo much and i've been really worried about him! I've been going to bed very early each night he's been away (usually by 9pm!) but last night when i went to bed between 8:45- 9:45 i went to the toilet 5 times.... and each time it was a proper wee! No little trickles!!!! As well as having to get up twice in the night/early morning. It's just ridiculous. I didn't drink any more than normal. And would have maybe 2 glasses of water between getting home from work and bed, so no excess fluids either!?!?!

Daisy - i've been thinking about maternity but find it so hard to decide when i should finish. I would love to have most of my time when baby is here, but i don't know how i'm going to feel. Will i be able to work right up to 2weeks before baby is due?! It's a real tough decission and as this is baby no.1 for us i have no idea how i'll feel in december.

Jay-Dee HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! So pleased your little man is growing well! whooop whooop


Is anyone else getting fed up with the sympathetic ahhhhs or oohhh noo's when you tell people you're due in december (and then i get a huge- oh my goodness NOOO when i tell them our exact date is the 25th - christmas day!) We don't feel that way about it!


----------



## JayDee

Firstly - Daisy, yes your photobucket link worked, great scan pics :)

Nice to put faces to everyone, great idea Emma. I could have put on lots of drunk pictures of me and DH, there are more of those than nice ones really! 
I love the wedding pic as well Meerkat, I never think to use mine as it was over 4 years ago now!

Emma - I love the morph baby thing, your baby (well toddler I assume in that pic) looks very cute, might have a go with that later if I have chance.

I'm glad it's not just me having weird food/hunger things. I've not really had any cravings or food adversions at all, just when I want to eat/how much I can eat when I do. I was also assuming my stomach might be constricted due to baby.

ttc I'm not getting sympathy when I say I'm having a December baby, in fact the opposite "oh that'll make it a lovely Xmas for you this year then". I guess it's a bit different if baby is due on Xmas day, as I'm guessing labour isn't really that relaxing, but so worth it in the end. And any one of us could end up having our baby on Xmas day, 2 weeks either side of due date is considered "normal".....

I think, team wise, we have:

Pink: Daisybee and Amerikiwi
Blue: Me
Yellow: Meerkat and Piemistress

Is that right? Sorry if not. If you think it's a good idea I can put names of the regulars on the first post, along with teams and due dates, so we have a reference point.
Let me know what you think, happy to do it if you give me the information.... x


----------



## Emma1980

Lovely to "see" you all!!!

Good Idea JayDee - Dont know my team yet and i have the midwifes due date of 28/12 and the scans of 3/1 my dates put me at the 31/12 so we shall see! lol... my tickers stuck with the 28/12 for now!

Ive not had any positive or negative comments about an xmas baby, i just get "oooooooooh" lol, not sure what thoughts theyre hiding behind that!

I havent had cravings as such, i just kind of know what i want and until i get it that thought doesnt leave my head, for example, last night i decided i wanted pizza, friends came round for tea and they wanted chinese, i still want pizza!!! lol... so i think we're gonna head out to pizza hut today for lunch!

My BF got rushed in to hospital last night with bleeding, though it stopped when she got there, just like mine did, so thats a good sign, she has a scan tomorrow so we shall see, i'm praying everythings okay, shes already had 2 miscarriages and i think this is really gonna kill her if its bad news :( 

Since i've found out i was pregnant, 4 of my close friends have also, thats 2 that have miscarried already and now Kelly going thru this, i hope to god all works out okay!

3 out of 5 would be serious bad luck wouldnt it?!


----------



## DaisyBee

FX & prayers for your bf Emma - good sign that her bleeding stopped!

The morph thing looks cool - I will try to get it done sometime this week or I'll probably forget about it! My memory lately is not always like it should be!

Good idea about adding teams and dates to first page - Im on team pink due Dec 23!

I have gotten lots of groans when I say Im due in December (I dont even say the 23rd or xmas time.) A few people have said "what a nice xmas present for you!" But most have gone into a whole thing about my poor child and bday being around xmas kindof thing. Im tired of it myself - and have started not offering even the month of my due date unless they ask me! LOL


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

JayDee That sounds like a great plan! Put me down for team yellow and due date is 
25th Dec. 

Emma - hope your friend is ok. It's very frightening to have any type of pain or bleeding in pregnancy. It was a real eye opener for me when i got speaking to my friends about my miscarriage... the amount of women who've had experience is frightening!

I'm getting more regular movements now which is really lovely. I really feel like i've balloned over the last 2 weeks, all the girls at work have commented on it! I hope hubby isn't too shocked when he gets home on sunday night! LOL I have an innie belly button (which is very deep actually) and it's definately on the change. It's not so deep, and i think i'm getting an outie! HA HA HA


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Ladies!

I've missed you guys. I'm at a conference in Chicago (2nd long haul flight of 2nd tri) and have been super busy and away from the computer. I have to go back a few pages to catch up, and see everyone's pictures but I did see that congrats are in order to Jaydee for a healthy team :blue:! :happydance:

Just wanted to pop in real quick. Will have time to post pictures and properly catch up on Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## PieMistress

Just a quickie, will post more later (just in work and have oodles to do!)

Put me on the list - due date 20th December xox


----------



## JayDee

I've updated the first post, Amerikiwi, I guessed your EDD from your ticker, please let me know if it's wrong and I'll update it. If I've managed to get anything else wrong, please let me know as well.

I've put the list in EDD order, and will add anyone else when they post the details. 

Emma - Hope your friend gets some good news at the hospital, I know miscarriage is more common probably than any of us realise before we start thinking about having a baby, but 2 of your friends since you've been pregnant seems a high percentage. Let's hope she doesn't make it 3.

Amerikiwi - hope you had a good trip.

My SIL yet again said that I don't seem to have much of a bump the other day. I might have a look in the bump pictures thread to see if I can find some more 20 week bumps. I decided that I'd best start wearing my bigger size jeans this week and they are massive, having to keep them up with a belt! My husband disagrees, and keeps calling me fatty (in a jokey way, he's lovely really).

I bet in 2 weeks your husband will be able to see a difference TTC, even if you haven't balloned like you say you might have done. It'll be a nice surprise for him when he gets back.

My SIL sorted out all her baby clothes, and brought us all the unisex ones (she had a little girl in March) - there are LOADS of them. They filled the carrycot (which, as a warning to everyone, her daughter has already outgrown at 5 months) and baby bath (which she no longer likes, she goes in the real bath now) which she also donated to us. There is lots of stuff which still has the tags on, including lots of snowsuits, honestly think we could get away without buying any clothes for at least 3 months. Sure we'll get a few things, but don't need to worry about running out!

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Emma1980

How nice of your SIL JayDee, ive got plenty of people saying theyre donating but nothings arrived yet! fine by me, i have a house move to take care of in about 6 weeks and its less to pack lol

My friends scan went fine this morning and she saw the heartbeat, so everyones all excited again and were off out to lunch to celebrate this afternoon, pizza hut buffet! ive been craving it all week and finally got my way LOL I'm not sure what i want more, the salad or the pizza!

Amerikiwi - glad you had a good trip, look forward to hearing from you on saturday and 'seeing' you too!


----------



## josie-jo

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you, I'm 19w6d and due for a Boxing Day Baba!!! Would be good to chat to others at around the same stage as I am. I have just discovered this page and am about to jump in the bath before heading for a night at the races, but I promise to introduce myself properly tomorrow. Look forward to chatting some more, Josie-jo xx


----------



## DaisyBee

Welcome Josie-jo!

DH & I both felt kicks last night with our hands on my belly! We were so excited!!! (well still are -LOL) She was so active all day yesterday. By last night after dinner she was kicking the hardest I have felt yet. Not sure if it had anything to do with the pizza (onion,garlic,peppers,sausage) + the ice cream I washed it down with. :blush: I made up for it today already with a huge salad full of veggies though....

Emma - so glad your friends scan went well! Also sounds like a good way to celebrate! Ive been craving pizza hut for weeks now & told dh that we'll have to find one when we are on vacation for a lunch buffet since when Im working I cant go out for lunch. :pizza:

Hope everyone has a good weekend! I am getting my hair done and start shopping & packing for our vacation (leave next friday) and do our registry at babysrus. Busy weekend for me!


----------



## PieMistress

:hi: and welcome josie-jo (!)

I'm feeling the baby's movements inside but OH can't feel them yet? My OH commented that my tummy looks a slighty different shape each morning, the baby must have moved position in it's sleep or something! Must take another bump piccy and add it to the bump thread this weekend as it's been a fortnight since I took one :)

It's probably a bit early to be using it but I had my first night with a DreamGenii pillow last night. For the past week or so i've been sleeping terribly and always on my back (then suffer from backache for most of the morning). Anyway, it worked a treat and was lovely and comfortable and stopped me from rolling onto my back properly (woke up sort of half on my back and half on my side). I tried to make my own pillow but failed miserably as it kept ending up on the floor :( The only problem is it comes inbetween me and the OH (!)

I'm on call this weekend which means I have to stay within 1hr of the office (booo) so will be making the most of having to stay local and doing useful things like gardening and going to the tip (and maybe a sneaky visit to TKMaxx!)

Have fab weekends everybody xox


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Welcome Josy-Jo!
Emma - really pleased your friends scan went well! 
Emma/Daisy - I had a pizza hut fix during the week- and the salad bar was miles better that what i remember it being! I had more salad than pizza!! I'll definately be back there within the next 6months! LOL

I've still been on medication for hyperemisis... but my dr has told me that it either goes away at 20weeks (like magic!) or it stays with you till you've given birth. I'm taking myself of my medication this weekend to see how it is! Wish me luck..... i really really really hope it's disapeared! I'm currently 20wks 2days.

xx


----------



## josie-jo

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for the Welcome notes, it's been good to read your threads and hopfully join in some of the chats as the days pass.
A little about me, I am 29, I live (in sin!!!) with my other half and our two mutts and I am expecting my first little angel.
Fourtunately, touch wood, I have had a very smooth pregnancy so far, no sickness, mood swings etc, just an outbreak of spots! I am sure it can't be smooth sailing all the way through, maybe I am going to have a screamer of a babe who doesn't sleep!!!!!
Look forward to getting to know you all a little better and I hope you are all feeling well and have enjoyed the weekend.:thumbup:
Josie-jo,
P.S. Friday night at the races was a successful night, never been before but if we come away £35 better off every time I'm going again!!!:happydance:


----------



## JayDee

Hi Josie-Jo - welcome along :wave:

I hope you're wrong about having a smooth pregnancy so far meaning something will be worse later on, as I've had a relatively smooth one too, just been really tired. I guess we'll see won't we?

You're in good company, most of us are having our first babies, so we're as clueless as each other (but learning fast!)

Emma - glad your friend's scan went well and, all being well, your group of friends will have 2 babies to coo over by next summer.

Pie - I can feel baby moving every day now, but not strong enough that DH or anyone on the outside could feel it. I think there was one punch (think his feet are at the other side) which was pretty strong and I could feel through my hand (which was on my bump) as well as from inside, but only the one. I think it depends how close baby is to the front of your bump and how they are laid. I'm not too concerned, just sad that DH can't share yet, he just has to take my word for it when I tell him that baby's moving (or when I say "oh, you've woken up now have you" to the bump - lol)

TTC - sorry to hear you're still feeling rubbish, hope it disappears this week for you. Did your husband make it back from his trip ok? I hope so.

We spent Saturday sorting stuff out (both of us) and moving furniture (DH, I wasn't allowed to lift stuff) to get a room clear for baby. Decided while we were at it we'd tidy some wardrobes (which we use as storage for random stuff) in case we need some more space.
Sunday we went baby shopping, to look at nursery furniture and pushchairs (strollers)/car seats. Think we've found one we like, until the girl in the shop (who was really helpful) told us that it's the one that chavvy dad Ste in Hollyoaks has (teen drama tv show for non-UK people), but it fits the car seat that DH likes so think we'll get in the end. Furniture, I'm not sure, there are lots of ranges that I like, think we'll go for the Ikea ones as they look just as nice as the more expensive ones, and I won't get upset when baby decides to stick posters/stickers all over the wardrobe when he's 4 or 5 if I haven't spent £500 on it!
It was good fun looking round at all the baby stuff though, hope everyone else had fun x


----------



## Emma1980

Hi Josie-Jo, welcome!

JayDee, i'm feeling the same as you, which reassures me! i feel wriggles but feel nothing from the outside and ive felt no kicks yet, i was actually getting a little worried as he/she wasnt moving on the scan, i'm sure i'm just finding things to worry about lol

TTC - Did your husband make it back okay? did he think you'd ballooned?

I had a nosey at prams and nursery stuffs also this weekend, has everyone picked their prams yet? I'm really liking the babystyle lux and think it will definitely be one of those as nothing else seems to catch my eye, like JayDee, I'm thinking i'll do Ikea for the furniture, for the same reasons, looks nice and less expensive!

I'm still waiting on my date for moving house, wish i knew so i could plan things and get things sorted, but solicitors do like to take their time dont they! i think were looking at September now, hopefully early sept!

Did everyone change their tickers to the revised date given at their first scan? I think i need to do that yet, cant decide if to leave it or wait til the next scan to see what they say, just dont wanna put myself a week back lol


----------



## Cotto08

Hey there ladies,

I was wondering if I could be so bold and ask to join you lovely ladies?? I'm due 30th December with my 2nd little bean, as you can probably see from my tickers, that makes me 19 + 5 today and my scan is 18th August! We are hoping to find out whether we're team blue or pink but really keeping fingers crossed everything is fine and dandy with the little one.
My ds turned 3 last week and he knows there's a baby in mummy's tummy but he is also thinking that everyone has a baby in their tummy now!

I hope all of you are well xxxx


----------



## key123

hi im due the 24th dec and having a little boy xx gud luck ladies xx


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone, sorry it's been a few days and I'm just trying to catch up.

Hi and welcome Josie-Jo, Cotto and Key123 :hi:

Emma - glad to hear everything was ok in the end with your friend.

TTC - Hope you feel better this week hon 

Pie - I've gone the other way, a few weeks ago I was trying to sleep with a pg pillow but not getting much sleep ata ll and now I'm back to no pillows and seem to be getting more sleep again. Although that may be because I'm able to sleep on my back again :dohh: whch I know isn't ideal but I jsut feel like I need all my sleep however I can get it!!

JayDee - I can feel LO from the inside or if I put my hand on my belly but as soon as DH gives it a go it all goes quiet!!

Daisy - How lovely for you to both feel the baby together :happydance:, hopefully won't be long before my DH gets to feel ours too. Can't be too long now!!

I've had a lovely sunny weekend sailing and eating and spenidng time with friends and family. And as its raining here today I'm trying to gather some enthusiasm to finish painting the bathroom. Although it's not hugely appealing!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Welcome new ladies!

My husband's home, and really thought the bump had grown! We had our scan today - and baby is perfect!! We didn't find out the sex so we're still up for team yellow!

The sonographer said that it's definately not going to be a small one, and that a six pounder is out of the question! We got our measurements and they're all on above average apparently!! Can i see some comparissons please ladies?!?! 
Head Circumference (HC) 188mm
Abdominal circumference (AC) 166mm
Femur length (FL) 33mm
est fetal weight 395g 14oz

Nuchal fold thickness 5.6mm
Anterior high placenta.


----------



## Kirstin

I haven't posted on here for months :blush:

Since my last post the morning sickness has thankfully stopped, my due date has moved forward 5 days from the 18th to the 13th and the biggest event was finding out we are on team blue :D


----------



## DaisyBee

Welcome to the new girls!

I had an exhausting weekend with doing our baby registry, shopping for our vacation coming up, bday party, and getting my hair highlighted and cut. I was also so constipated all weekend that at times I was in agony and it was making baby shopping etc not as much fun! This is the first time all pregnancy its been bad at all so guess I shouldnt complain. My bump was in agony yesterday - and last night when we were relaxing in front of the tv I realized that my bump was huge & my belly button is closing in which is so weird! Is that happening to anyone else?

We registered at babysrus - and are registering for our baby furniture there. My brothers are buying the crib they say and sounds like mil & fil will be buying either a dresser or the car seat/stroller combo. What is a "pram" again?? I forget :shrug: So Im considering us lucky that we wont have to buy much.

I'm actually starting to reconsider the whole excitement over all of the baby's movements - does the fact that my baby seems to be the most active and kick the hardest in this group mean that I'm going to have a hyper baby!?!?!? I started thinking about that this weekend - and not sure that all those kicks are a good thing! :rofl: 

I havent changed my ticker Emma - but didnt have a new date at my early scan (8+5). Since they arent going to technically change my due date up 4 days from the date of the 2nd scan Im leaving for now... may have the urge to change it cause Im thinking that it would be more accurate as far as baby size, etc.

I am thinking of being done with work the beginning of October. With having daycare in my house it is kindof hard to do any organizing of the nursery or painting, etc. because right now that room is used as a toyroom. Im going to make my office into the toyroom and the toyroom into the nursery. I have 2 kids moving out of town sometime soon - im guessing in the next 6 weeks. 2 kids are starting school sept 8th- so that leaves me with way less kids - and a *very* small paycheck. Doesnt seem worth it to me to stay open when my dh earns enough for us and we have $ in savings. Then I can get organized and not feel rushed in december when it will be cold and snowing! I dont want to get bored though - tough decision! DH & I are going to discuss more when we are on vacation.


----------



## JayDee

Hi - and welcome along new ladies :wave:

Kirsten - glad all is well with you and baby, welcome to team blue :blue:

Daisy - a pram is a completely flat stroller, do you have carrycots? If so, imagine one of those on wheels and you've got a pram. (I've attached a picture of a random one from google so you can see).

Emma - I changed my ticker to match the scan date, but it only moved by 2 days so didn't make that much difference. I guess, in a way, I could believe there was a couple of days each way, as I wasn't tracking my ovulation, only my cycle. If they'd have said it was a week out I might have questioned it. I guess you weren't really doing either..??
And yes, moving house takes AGES with all the legal stuff. I think ours was 8 weeks from having the offer accepted to moving in this time, and that was quite quick (but we were buying and selling at the same time). They say the shortest time is usually about 4 weeks, but I don't know anyone who's had it all done in less than 6 I'm afraid. I thought those home buyer report things were meant to help speed things up but I guess not.

TTC - Glad all is well and you got to see baby again. I posted the measurements from my scan on here when I had it, so if you go back a week you should find them. This was at 20+1. I only got measurements for HC and FL though I think so won't be able to compare them all.
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## toseland13

Hi guys, im due Dec 25th (same due date from 2nd scan as 1st) can i join?:flower:


----------



## Emma1980

JayDee - I wasnt tracking anything as i was on the pill, but i do know we only did the dirty once that month due to other stuff going on so i know i conceived on April 9th(my dads birthday is how i remember the date lol) if i go off that my due date is new years eve, if i go off LMP its 28th and if i go off scan at 12wks its 3rd Jan, so confusin!

9 days til my scan whoooooooop!

welcome new peeps!


----------



## DaisyBee

wow - lots of new girls! How exciting! Big :hi: from my corner!

Thanks JayDee for the info & pic. I'm not getting anything like that - we are going to get a carseat/stroller combo that you click the carseat into the base in the car(only good til they are a year old then you buy a front facing carseat) you can unclick the carrier out & carry the baby around in it or click it into the stroller. When the baby is old enough to sit in the stroller without laying down then you just dont use the carseat carrier part. Like these - 


https://www.toysrus.com/search/inde.../Chicco&fbc=1&fbn=Brand+Name+Secondary|Chicco


----------



## Cotto08

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for the welcome, seems like everyone is doing well??

I have had to take yesterday and today off sick from work as I have been just so exhausted and spaced out, just not been able to focus. I feel pretty pathetic that it's just that compared to some of the other symptoms other ladies face through pregnancy, but hey, I'm a wuss :haha:

Got my scan a week today and am looking forward to it, just praying little beanie is ok in there and hopefully find out the gender! 

xxxx


----------



## JayDee

Toseland13 - welcome along, there certainly are lots of Christmas babies this year.

Emma - I did seem to remember you saying that pregnancy was a surprise, at least you know roughly how far out whatever date they give you is. Personally I'd expect baby to turn up anytime from Christmas onwards.

Daisy - I don't think we'll be getting a pram either, we're currently looking at this:

https://www.mothercare.com/Maclaren...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44333031&mcb=core

if you look in accessories further down the page you can see the carseat and the carrycot for if you want (little) baby to lay down facing you, car seat also faces you when clicked on. I really like the idea of baby being able to face you, I know when they are a bit bigger they want to see the world, but when they are little I want to be able to see they are ok. I didn't think choosing such a thing would be so hard!

Cotto08 - in case I forget to say later, hope your scan goes well, hopefully baby won't have their legs crossed if you want to find out which team you're on. So far, all of us on here who wanted to know have found out, may the trend continue...


----------



## Cotto08

JayDee said:


> Toseland13 - welcome along, there certainly are lots of Christmas babies this year.
> 
> Emma - I did seem to remember you saying that pregnancy was a surprise, at least you know roughly how far out whatever date they give you is. Personally I'd expect baby to turn up anytime from Christmas onwards.
> 
> Daisy - I don't think we'll be getting a pram either, we're currently looking at this:
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Maclaren...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44333031&mcb=core
> 
> if you look in accessories further down the page you can see the carseat and the carrycot for if you want (little) baby to lay down facing you, car seat also faces you when clicked on. I really like the idea of baby being able to face you, I know when they are a bit bigger they want to see the world, but when they are little I want to be able to see they are ok. I didn't think choosing such a thing would be so hard!
> 
> Cotto08 - in case I forget to say later, hope your scan goes well, hopefully baby won't have their legs crossed if you want to find out which team you're on. So far, all of us on here who wanted to know have found out, may the trend continue...

Thanks hun, in that case, long may the trend continue!!! 

I had a look at what pushchair you liked and that is one I am contemplating along with Mothercares My4 one, I kinda want a lightweight one as live in 1st floor flat and go on public transport from time to time when DH isn't around plus wanna have babs facing me in the early days. xxx


----------



## Emma1980

I'm thinking about this one, i just really like the old fashioned style proper prams https://www.babystyle.co.uk/zLux3in1 09.htm not sure on the colour yet, may just go neutral!

8 days to go til my scan! man its taking forever!!

Can i be a paranoid mummy to be again? urgh, lol.... ive not felt any movements in a few days an im finding it weird! i take it is completely normal to be paranoid thats something wrong? expecially after some of the stuff you read in this forum... i usually always feel him/her move the second i lie on the couch, but nope!


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - have you tried eating something spicy or really sugary? Also I have found that ice cold water usually makes my baby very active. Im sure yours has just been having a lot of nice snoozes. Also realized when I had my ultrasound that just because at times I dont feel her doesnt mean she isnt moving. She has to be right at the front for me to feel her movements - if she is towards the back I dont feel a thing.

JayDee - that is the same kind of thing as ours - very popular type in the U.S. - I agree - I like the idea of baby facing me. Also like the idea of clicking the whole carrier out of the car - cause in the cold and snowy winter I dont want to have to remove her from the carseat and just carry her to whereever - which is what the convertible carseats have you do. They last longer (the convertible ones) cause you can use them for rearfacing and then forward facing later on in the car - but seems more practical to be able to leave them in the carrier with a cover overtop.

Emma - I love what you are looking at!! It is so darling! That sort of stroller is NEVER seen around here - I didnt even see anything like that in all the baby stores that I have been to in the last month. We are planning on a neutral one so that we could use it again - even if we needed to buy a different carseat - the stroller should last a long time.

Good luck on everyones scans that are coming up - I leave Friday night and wont be on for a few weeks so wanted to make sure I got that said.


----------



## Emma1980

I'll try something spicy later and see if that works! Ive never felt kicks and what not but can usually feel wriggles, I think the paranoia is all stemming back to the scan where for the full 30 mins an arm was moved once and it just didnt seem right to me... im gonna be drinking that OJ for the next scan for sure!

Yep nothing has compared to that pram since or come anywhere close, i'm deadset on it, tis expensive though, might split it between a few people lol, dont think its fair to dump that bill on the person who offered to buy the pram!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - I love that pram, and I agree with Daisy, I've not seen anything like it in any of the shops I've looked in.
I also noticed on my scan that baby was wriggling loads and I couldn't feel a thing, I think they have to really kick (or punch like I think mine is doing) for you to be able to feel it. Cold drinks seem to make mine move or, as you suggest, just sitting still for a while. Hope the 9 days until your scan go quickly so you can see that he/she ok in there, sure he/she is....

Daisy - hope you have a good holiday/vacation.

Cotto - We had a look at the mothercare 4 as well, the quinny 4 and the silver cross 3d (I think that's the name of it). The xlr folds the smallest, and easiest. Not sure what shops you have near you but only have a relatively small mothercare near us, so had to take a trip up the motorway to a larger one to see them all in the same place.

Happy shopping ladies :)


----------



## Emma1980

If you click on the link it says stockists, you should be able to find a shop near you that sells them, theres a price guide on there too, ignore it though as any shop ive been in is twice that price damnit!


----------



## Emma1980

I need your advice girls... tis about FOB...

I just got this text message off him

" Hi honey, do me a favour please and listen to this song for me - Jackson 5 - i'll be there, no matter what you will always be special to me xxxxxx "

so if you listen to the song the lyrics are

You and i must make a pact, we must bring salvation back
Where there is love, i'll be there
I'll reach out my hand to you, i'll have faith in all you do
Just call my name and i'll be there
I'll be there to comfort you,
Build my world of dreams around you, i'm so glad that i found you
I'll be there with a love that's strong
I'll be your strength, i'll keep holding on
*Let me fill your heart with joy and laughter
Togetherness, well that's all i'm after*
Whenever you need me, i'll be there
I'll be there to protect you, with an unselfish love that respects you
Just call my name and i'll be there
If you should ever find someone new, i know he'd better be good to you
'cause if he doesn't, i'll be there
Don't you know, baby, yeah yeah
I'll be there, i'll be there, just call my name, i'll be there
(just look over your shoulders, honey - oo)
I'll be there, i'll be there, whenever you need me, i'll be there
Don't you know, baby, yeah yeah
I'll be there, i'll be there, just call my name, i'll be there...

So ummm? whats he saying? cos my BF says hes trying to say hes realised hes done wrong and that he wants me back (see bolded part) but i dont know if thats reading too much into something and i dont wanna respond in that way incase hes just saying, look, i'll always be here for you, ya know?

thoughts?


----------



## JayDee

Emma - my first, synical, reaction would be: "is he drunk?" 

If not then, well, I'm not sure how things have been going with you and him recently, but he could mean he wants to get back with you, or he could just mean that he's not going to abandon you and is going to be there for you and your baby.....

I know what you mean about the highlighted bit, but you could highlight a different bit and get something completely different e.g. 
*If you ever find someone new, I know he'd better be good to you*

See what the others thing but my advice would be proceed with caution. Maybe a conversation to have in person rather than on text as well.


----------



## Emma1980

well he was just starting his shift at work so wasnt drunk, infact, i think it was before he even went to work, though you had the same reaction as me as my reply was "what drugs have you been on?!" but i was just trying to be sarcy!

I'm not one for talking to people, i kinda go with the flow and let things come out as they go on, we spoke a little face to face last night he gave me a lift home from work and he just said "so, did you really listen to the words in that song" so i said "Yep :)" and he said "I mean every word ya know, i'm not all bad" so i just said "i never said you were....." and got out of the car....... arghhh!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Ladies!!

2nd week of my conference has now finished and I'm exhausted. We had to do a group project this week which meant 11 hour + days. My little girl is very active now. The two things that will always get her going is Oreo cookies (but not other cookies) and organ music. I went to a baseball game one night that had an organ and everytime they put on a little jingle, she would dance about! :cloud9:

Welcome to the new ladies!!

Daisy, have a great holiday! Look forward to hearing all about it when you return. 

Emma, not too sure about the message from FOB. I'd say it's a good sign that he doesn't want to completely bugger off but to proceed with caution.

Regarding shopping: I have gotten a travel system like Daisy mentioned. It's a lightweight stroller which has the car seat snap onto it. Has anyone else found it hard to get gender neutral stroller/prams? I've been limited to what's stocked in store instead of online, as doing shopping in the US again, but most are very girly or very boyish and we want something that will last for this baby and #2 when we're ready. 

I begin the long flights back to NZ tomorrow morning. I have the followup anatomy scan the day after I get back and my first midwife appointment (been going to the GP until now) the next day so I'm excited about getting home, seeing DH, and then seeing baby girl again!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - well, he didn't try to jump on you when you were alone, so maybe best just to go with the flow and see what happens. Whatever he meant, hopefully it means he's not completely abandonning you with his baby.

Amerikiwi - 11+ hour days don't sound fun when pregnant, they were bad enough before! Most of the stroller things in the UK are gender neutral, there aren't that many pink/blue ones around, most are black and cream, probably because they know people will want to use them more than once, or, weirdly red, which I suppose you could use for a boy or girl, it's primary red not pinky red.

Hope your follow up scan went well and all is well with your little girl :)


----------



## Emma1980

Hopefully, we shall see, he came and cooked me dinner on sunday, its all a little weird haha....

Hope your scan went well Amerikiwi!

My scans on Thursday, almost here! does anyone else always seem to think the worst before they go? before my 12 week one i was adamant they were gonna say "theres nothing there, are you sure you got a positive pregnancy test?" this time i'm expecting to hear "sorry but it looks like a MMC" i'm so freakin paranoid always thinking the worst, will i ever feel comfortable that all is okay?! grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cotto08

Hey everyone, 

Had my scan today, everything was lovely and baby looking healthy! Found out the I am on Team Blue! :blue: 

There was a tiny part of me that thought it might be a girl - because I have a ds already or maybe the online predictor tests had some impact :blush: so it was a slight shock when she said it's a boy! Am so chuffed though and I love the knowing as I didn't with ds. Can't wait to meet my 2nd little monkey lol oh and due date remains the 30th! Just want to have a new siggy to add now as my 20 wk scan countdown is over lol

Hey Emma, I felt, exactly the same as you, before my 12 wk scan, I was certain they were going to say, I'm sorry but why are you here, there is no baby! And today I had butterflies all the time leading up to the scan - especially after waiting for half an hour extra as they were running late - I was so nervous. Try not to worry too much - I know, easier said than done! I am sure everything will be hunky dorey x


----------



## amerikiwi

Cotto, congrats on your :blue: bump!

Emma, good luck on your scan. I think it's very natural to be both scared and excited at the scan. Try to remember that the chances of something going wrong after the 12 week scan without you knowing about are extremely miniscule.

Jaydee, sounds like I should have gone to the UK to do my shopping instead of USA (Of course I can't judge all US shops by Chicago). I ended up with a lightweight stroller that I'm really happy with and it's a dark enough blue to be considered nuetral instead of just for a boy.

My follow up scan was great! The heart was the main focus as that's what they couldn't see before and all was perfect! At one point the lady even said "look at that wonderful aortic arch. Absolutely beatutiful!!" I don't remember much from anatomy class, but we figured that was all positive and then she confirmed that everything looked perfect. I was hoping to get a gender confirmation, as the first one didn't show us the girly bits and the sonographer was a bit hesitant, but baby was giving up no money shots again this time so we're still assuming team pink but not going completely overboard on the pink yet!


----------



## JayDee

Cotto - glad your scanswent well and congrats on team blue :blue:

Emma - I was the same as you as well before the 12 week scan, esp as mine was at 10 weeks so I hadn't even put on any weight really by then. I wasn't much better at the 20 week one, I was pretty sure baby was still there, as I could feel movement, but was expecting them to say that he's got some sort of health problem.... Think it's just part of being pregnant to worry. Everyone else on this thread has had successful scans and baby has been fine, there is no reason to think that you'll be any different. Easy for me to say I know, but do try not to stress too much...

Amerikiwi - Glad your scan went well too. I couldn't remember much from biology at school, but it seemed to come back when I saw 4 chambers in the heart and the blood pumping round it.
It's possibly a bit far to come and do your shopping in UK, and I bet we are more expensive than the US as well (we are for most stuff). Not sure what prices are like in NZ but I bet US is a good place to do shopping. Glad you managed to get something you like.

I've started buying a few baby clothes as there seem to be loads in the sale at the minute. I've had lots of newborn and smaller donated by my lovely SIL so am buying 0-3 month ones. Hopefully it will be a couple of months before he fits into those and the weather won't be so cold anymore because the things I've got so far are short sleeve t-shirts. I can always get a little jacket/cardigan thing to go over the top if not.

I know Amerikiwi has done her US shopping trip, anyone else brought anything yet?


----------



## toseland13

thanks for the welcome guys!:flower:

cant wait for christmas now, usually i dont mind til closer the time but im so excited, what a present to have :happydance:

ive told ppl im nt buying them xmas pressies this year, maybe 1 small thing but we cant afford it with LO coming! any of u in same position?:hugs:


----------



## Emma1980

would love to get away with that toseland but i just know i've got no chance LOL... i'm just gonna start buying things now i think, get them over with.

Glad your scan went well Amerikiwi!

thanks for the scan reassurance, i feel movements-ish when i lie on the couch at night, but i never feel kicks or anything, all comes back to the 12 week scan where the baby didnt move throughout, its still in my head, OJ is at the ready for tomorrow!

My friends whos about 12 weeks behind be keeps buying me things and i keep wanting to stop her, it doesnt feel right? its like its implanted in my head that somethings gonna happen, grrr, i really need to get over it! oh well, its tomorrow so we shall soon find out!


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee said:


> Emma - I was the same as you as well before the 12 week scan, esp as mine was at 10 weeks so I hadn't even put on any weight really by then. I wasn't much better at the 20 week one, I was pretty sure baby was still there, as I could feel movement, but was expecting them to say that he's got some sort of health problem.... Think it's just part of being pregnant to worry. Everyone else on this thread has had successful scans and baby has been fine, there is no reason to think that you'll be any different. Easy for me to say I know, but do try not to stress too much...

Emma - Wise words from JayDee. I felt exactly the same. In fact today I saw the MW and we were listening to the heartbeat and I was still thinking 'Is that really coming from me?' Try not to worry hon, not long to wait now x :hugs:

Cotto - Huge congratulations on your blue bundle!! :blue:

Toseland - A couple of years ago we agreed in our family to just give 'token gifts' at Christmas (no more than £10 each; e.g. a book, CD, DVD etc) and splash out on birthdays instead. I have a big family to buy for incl. brothers, sisters, nephews, neices, parents, step parents, grand parents, friends etc and it was so expensive all in one go at Christmas. So we set up £10 wishlists each and it was fab, everyone got something they wanted and we weren't still paying for Christmas at Easter!!

JayDee - I still haven't bought anything at all. Not even a sock. I'm not sure exactly what I'm waiting for though! Although I bet once I start buying I won't stop... :shrug:

Amerikiwi - Glad your scan went well. Hope you're nice and relaxed after your shopping trip, it sounds like it was successful.

My SIL told me to look in the August bank holiday sales for nursery furniture, she said she bought hers on Boxing Day (baby was due in June) and saved a fortune. What do you ladies think?


----------



## JayDee

You ladies are all so organised, i haven't even thought about xmas yet, other than people never know what to buy us, at least this year they can buy us baby stuff, just the things that we won't need straight away. Oh, exciting news, well to me and DH anyway, baby decide to kick so he could feel it last night! Yey :) It was really weird because once he'd felt one, quite big, kick he could then feel the smaller ones too, which he hasn't felt previously. Made him smile anyway...


----------



## Meerkat

Aw JayDee that's lovely, I bet he loved that. My DH keeps asking me if he'll be able to feel it soon but so far it hasn't happened and it's only me that can feel the kicks. So maybe it will happen for us soon too soon then!! :dance:


----------



## Emma1980

Thats great Jaydee! i still cant feel kicks! how long have you guys felt them for? i feel wriggles but no kicks!

scan today, what ya reckon im gonna be on, pink or blue?!


----------



## Meerkat

Emma1980 said:


> Thats great Jaydee! i still cant feel kicks! how long have you guys felt them for? i feel wriggles but no kicks!
> 
> scan today, what ya reckon im gonna be on, pink or blue?!

I've been feeling some movement from about 16 weeks but in the last couple of weeks its definitely been full on kicks (usually aimed at my bladder in the middle of the night when I wake up desperately needing a wee!)

Maybe the :pink: team? Good luck :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, that's great news about the kicks! Your DH must be on :cloud9: I can't wait until mine can feel them as well.

Emma, good luck on your scan today!! :hugs: I'm going to guess :pink: just because our thread has gone in sets of two. We had two pinks and then two blues so I reckon it's coming back to pinks. Any mother's intuition as to what you think it is?

My girl's kicks have been much stronger and regular this week so I hope DH can feel them soon!!


----------



## Emma1980

I and everyone i know said it would be a boy and it is! has a huge peepee too, *shakes head* lol

Ive officially changed my ticker, tho i may change it back yet, today she said im about 21+5 but they will still stick to the 12 week date, which i dont agree with but eh, theyre the bosss right? lol

my scan pic was shit again, URGH! im sure its cos im so fat, but she says its not :( everything they could measure was fine, but baby refused to turn over, she had me in all sorts of positions but there was no moving him! so i have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan so she can get a look at the spine and kidneys... she said she promises to try for better pics next time but this time he was positioned right behind my belly button and that always made a bad picture!

I had so many names for girls, now im just stuck! :(


----------



## Meerkat

Huge congratulations Emma :blue: :happydance::happydance: That's fab news! And you get to see him again in 2 weeks! Glad everything went well :hugs: Are you feeling all chilled out now?


----------



## JayDee

Yey Emma - I didn't guess yesterday, but I would have said blue I think, only because you that's what you thought when I posted my team if I remember correctly.
I don't think my scan pics were very good either, you seem to be able to see baby much better on the screen than you can on the pictures. I don't think it's anything to do with being fat or otherwise (personally from your pics I'd say there are a lot bigger girls out there who seem to get decent pics) - hopefully you'll get a better pic next time.

I've been able to feel movement for a few weeks now, probably since about 18 weeks I'm not completely sure (stupid me for not writing these things down!) but they have definately got stronger this week, hence DH being able to feel them from outside (which he did again last night - yey). Weirdly, baby seems to be answering to his new nickname "Wrigglebum" - lol.


----------



## Emma1980

haha, wrigglebum... i felt movements from about 16 weeks, but nothing major, it seemed to get stronger this week but theres still no kicks and nothing that can be felt from the outside... I am pretty much at ease, but its still on my mind that he doesnt move at scans, and they cant seem to do anything to make him move, maybe its just his sleep time? i just wish i felt more, i think it would put me at ease...

anyone got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Cinamon

Any more room for a latecomer? I'm due 12 December:cloud9:

I'm from Sydney, we have moved here about 4 years ago from South Africa. At the moment it's just me and mu husband, the rest of our family still lives in SA.

At 24 weeks I'm still getting sick in the mornings :dohh:. But once if been sick, I feel better for the rest of the day.

Is anybody having problems with restless legs?


----------



## amerikiwi

Emma-congrats on your blue bump!! :blue: 

Jaydee-I love the nickname wigglebum :haha:

Cinamon-Welcome to our group! :wave: There's always room for another, especially one from the southern hemisphere! I haven't had any problems with restless legs but my DH does and finds stretching before bed helps sometimes.

Meerkat-hope your little one stops playing nightime bladder trampoline!

I just got an appointment letter from the midwife team at the local hospital. I think they used a general hospital-wide form letter as one of the lines had me chuckling. To give you background, in NZ, ACC is the Accident Compensation Corporation and they pay for injury treatment and time off work resulting from any accident (ie car accident, sporting, etc.). Anyways, listed under things to bring to my midwife appointment is:
"Your ACC claim number if your appointment is the result of an accident" :rofl:


----------



## JayDee

Hi Cinamon, welcome along, the more the merrier :)
My legs seem to ache more than they did before, and I keep feeling the need to move them in bed, probably because I've programmed myself that I have to sleep on my side, and once I get there I don't move! Usually swapping sides solves it for me.
Can't believe you are still being sick in the morning, hope you feel better soon :hug:

Amerikiwi - I love the "if your appointment is the result of an accident" comment on your letter. I don't get appointment letters anymore as I see the midwife at my GP surgery now, I'm just told to make the appointments with reception for whenever I need them.

Emma - Is your next scan at a different time of day? Maybe that'll make him wake up and dance for you. If they were concerned at all about him not moving I'm sure they would be doing more checks on that rather than just the bits he wouldn't show you last time.

My little wrigglebum has been kicking and wriggling all weekend. We went to see Inglorious (I'll miss out the next word just in case) last night and I think all the guns and music must have woken him up, he was kicking away all the way through. Good job the cinema wasn't busy, I must have looked like a right weirdo sat rubbing my belly!

Also been looking at strollers/car seats again, think we might have chosen one (yey). A little controvertially it's red rather than black (which it also comes in) but I really like the bright colour (they also do pink but not blue, and we didn't want a gender specific just in case we decide he needs a brother or sister in a few years). Going to hopefully get it later, I'll post a picture for you to have a look once I've ordered it.


----------



## Meerkat

Hi ladies

Cinamon - :hi: Hi and welcome! I used to live in SA about 15 years ago with my BF at the time (before my DH!). Such a beautiful country, I'd love to go back one day. Sorry to hear you're still being sick you poor thing :hugs: maybe it will stop soon...

Amerikiwi - How often do you have MW appointments? I have a few extra than usual due to my age (40) but other than that they seem quite far apart really.

JayDee - Ooh where are the pram pics? I'm looking for ideas, I still have no idea what to get. I need to take a trip to Mothercare I think.

Hope everyone's well. DH finally felt the baby kick on Saturday morning! It was lovely to be able to share it. He hasn't felt anything since though but last night I was watching tv after a busy day clearing out the nursery and :baby: was really kicking me really hard again. And I'm told this will get worse as time goes on. Blimey!


----------



## Emma1980

JayDee, i've not even mentioned my concerns to them, the scans at the same time of day, as my clinic is always on a thursday afternoon, i think i got my first kicks yesterday, everytime i got one i would stand still to see if i could catch one but he would stop, lil bugger, but its certainly put me at ease more!

Meerkat - how cool is that! i cant wait for others to feel the kicks, i mustnt be far away now, the feelings get stronger everyday!

Amerikiwi - lol @ the result of an accident, haha!

Hi Cinamon, welcome! no restless legs, here! sorry!


----------



## Meerkat

So glad you felt him kicking at last Emma. It must have been the weekend for it!! Now you know it's a boy do you have any names in mind?


----------



## Emma1980

I was set on Caden, but FOB has given the big NO on it cos its his nephews name :(

I want something where he will be the only one in his class with that name, cos there was 5 of me, i'm really struggling!! the only thing we have half agreed on is Luca and Kyran, but i'm not in love with either so who knows!


----------



## Cinamon

JayDee said:


> My little wrigglebum has been kicking and wriggling all weekend. We went to see Inglorious (I'll miss out the next word just in case) last night and I think all the guns and music must have woken him up, he was kicking away all the way through. Good job the cinema wasn't busy, I must have looked like a right weirdo sat rubbing my belly!

:thumbup:

I think my bump :baby: thinks she can do karate or something, we were watching "matrix" and she was kicking like she was also fighting the baddies:winkwink:
She also doesn't like anything taking over her space, when my pants are a little to tight or my bladder is full, she'll kick up a fuss...

Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome. It's not always easy having your first without any family nearby and I so which my mom was still alive to ask for some advise...so thank you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

Cinamon said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome. It's not always easy having your first without any family nearby and I so which my mom was still alive to ask for some advise...so thank you:hugs:


Sorry to hear you've lost your Mum hon :hugs::hugs: I find this place is great if you need some advice - everyone's so lovely and there's always someone who knows the answers. And the great thing is that we've all got the same kind of worries! :flower:


----------



## amerikiwi

Cinamon, so sorry to hear about your mum. :hugs: My little girl also thinks she's a karate expert!

Meerkat, very cool that DH felt your little one kick!

Jaydee, can't wait to see pictures of the car seat. I think red sounds great!

Emma, congrats on your first kicks.

I have no idea how often I'll get to see my midwife. This appointment will actually be my first. Up until now, I've only seen my GP. In NZ, all of the midwives are independent instead of through the GP surgeries. As a result, they choose which patients they want and no-one wanted to deliver over the holidays, so eventually I got referred to the hospital midwife team (they're required to take all the left-overs!). It's a bit of a late milestone, but once we have our midwife appointment, we'll get to hear our girl's heartbeat instead of just seeing it on ultrasound. I"m very excited about that. :happydance:


----------



## amerikiwi

Just realized, we have new people since I posted the christmas cake image, so if anyone wants it for their siggy it's below. Just copy, paste and delete the spaces.

[url]https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q113/kiwi007_photo/cristmascakes2.jpg[/url]


----------



## Cinamon

Anyone having a hormone surge??? :wacko:

I've been very emotional the last two days... my poor hubby doesn't even know how close he is to getting a very big ear-full...my boss doesn't know what to do with me :shrug: ...and me not sleeping well the last two days isn't helping...
So I'm blaming it on hormones.:growlmad::witch:


----------



## amerikiwi

Cinamon, sorry to hear the hormones are surging! Maybe a long warm bath and cup of tea or hot chocolate will help take the edge off? :flower:


----------



## JayDee

Well, after a semi successful shopping trip - they only had the car seat I wanted in mothercare, the stroller which was on offer at the weekend had gone up by £100 - and a bit of internet shopping I did manage to get everything I wanted.

Stroller/pushchair: https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...arch-_-search_suggestion-_-product_suggestion

Car seat (which will fix onto pushchair case instead of the red seating unit): https://www.mothercare.com/Maxi-Cos...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44454031&mcb=core
Also got the isofix base to go with it for the car. I like the idea of the base telling me that baby is clicked in properly.

You can also get a carrycot to go with it, it does come in red as well but my SIL had donated the cream one that she got for her daughter, figured we might as well use that as spend £150 on a red one: https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...e&hl=en&rlz=1B3GGGL_en-GBGB327GB327&sa=N&um=1
(pic isn't too great, but that was the only one I could find because they don't do that colour any more)

Oh, I also got the matching changing bag (I like things that match :) ) https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...arch-_-search_suggestion-_-product_suggestion

The other ones we were looking at were quinny buzz and mothercare my3/my4. Decided on this one for a combination of price (given we already had carrycot) and practicality - it folds up small and easily and has clips for changing bag on handles as well as a decent shopping basket underneath.

Emma - I'm glad you felt him kick, I know what you mean about it making you feel better. Mine is doing it regularly now, and I think I would panic if he stopped. 
Me and DH were looking at names again the other day and managed to cross quite a few off our original list. I'm the same as you, I don't want anything too common, but nothing too out there either. I quite like your names, Kyran would probably be on our list but my cousin has a child called Kiron already. We don't have Luca, but do have something quite similar (that's not telling, that's just hinting!). I've gone off any names with a D sound at the end, as our last name starts with a D, it's quite difficult to say...

Cinamon - Sorry to hear about your mum. We're all here for you to discuss things with anyway but do you speak to your MIL much? I know it's not the same as your own mum, but, if you get on, I bet she'd love if you asked her baby questions, mums seem to.

Amerikiwi - I can't believe you haven't heard your little girl's heartbeat yet! You'll love it. I have no idea how often I'll have to see a midwife here either. I have to go to GP at 25 weeks and midwife at 28 weeks, I have no idea after that other than it gets quite regular in the last few weeks, maybe I'll find out more in a few weeks.


----------



## Emma1980

Whattttttt you cant get all quiet on the names!!! thats mean! lol... not like any of us live by each other or anything!  I think Lucas is a bit more common, but its my friends surname and my surname starts with S so, sounds funky, bit like your reasons with the D i suppose....

Maybe i like the spelling Kiron better? is it pronounced Ky-ran rather than Keer-an?

I had Kadie for a girl and i'm still in love with that name, blah, the only thing that i was gutted about having a boy, lol

Sorry the hormones are getting to you cinamon! try and find people you've not liked in your life and take it out on them hehe!

Congrats on getting the pushchair sorted JayDee, ive got mine done too, got a bargain off ebay, ill post pics when i get home from work otherwise i'll be late, start in 20 minutes, oops!!


----------



## Meerkat

amerikiwi said:


> Just realized, we have new people since I posted the christmas cake image, so if anyone wants it for their siggy it's below. Just copy, paste and delete the spaces.
> 
> [url]https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q113/kiwi007_photo/cristmascakes2.jpg[/url]


I tried this but couldn't make it work. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? :dohh:


----------



## Emma1980

https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q113/kiwi007_photo/cristmascakes2.jpg

https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q113/kiwi007_photo/cristmascakes2.jpg[/IMG*]

try that, and delete the star at the end, the link looked broken for some reason


----------



## Meerkat

Hooray thanks hon :thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

I might tell you lot names when we've decided. I'll tell you the ones we crossed off how about that?
Ben (cos hubby said with our surname it sounds like "bend over" - I wasn't too keen on that name anyway)
Calvin (reminds me of pants)
Hayden (for the D sound)
Jordan (the same)
Tyler (just decided we didn't like it as much as we thought we did and it's probably getting more popular)

My pushchair is getting delivered to MIL's house today - yey - so I can go check it out later, provided they find her house ok, it's a bit in the middle of nowhere. For a website with free delivery I think that's pretty good given we only ordered on Monday evening. Decided we had better write a list of all the things we need to buy - it's really long, about a side and a half of A4 paper - good job I like shopping.... Going to look for wall decoration for the nursery room today. I've found a lovely cot bedding set that I like but they don't do anything else that matches it, but I like things to match so need to see if I can find something in the same colours (light blue and red) which will go with it. Wish me luck....


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee - Thanks for posting your pram and car seat etc. I still haven't bought anything at all. I've decided to byu the nursery furniture soon. Is it worth spening a lot of money on a cot if :baby: is only it for a couple of years. Or would I better to get one from Ikea? I just don't know.. :dohh:


----------



## amerikiwi

Meerkat said:


> JayDee - Thanks for posting your pram and car seat etc. I still haven't bought anything at all. I've decided to byu the nursery furniture soon. Is it worth spening a lot of money on a cot if :baby: is only it for a couple of years. Or would I better to get one from Ikea? I just don't know.. :dohh:

Personally, I'd think if you're to spend a lot of money on a cot, it should be a convertible cot-bed so that it'll last you through the toddler years. If you're getting a smaller cot and then separate bed down the road, I'd go with Ikea--but then again, I like the Ikea stuff. I got a hand-me down cot from a friend so we're just buying a new mattress for it.


----------



## Cinamon

My little bump has stage fright.....:shrug:

Every time hubby tries to feel her kick or move, she freezes...:-s

At how many weeks did your hubbies feel :baby: the first time?


----------



## Emma1980

I think only one of us has had that so far cinamon... ive not had it yet!

my friend told me not to get a cot bed as the bedding is much more expensive and a pain to get hold of cos its not a normal sized bed... so think i'll go for an ikea cot!


----------



## JayDee

Cinamon - my husband has only felt baby in the last week I think, before that he did the same, stopped moving as soon as a hand went on my belly. I started putting my hand on every time he moved to try and get him used to it.

Meerkat - I'm getting an Ikea cot, because I like it and there is matching furniture that I also like. You can get cot beds (not from ikea but other places) but most of them look weird as beds and cost quite a bit more than the ikea cots. Personally I wouldn't spend loads on a cot that doesn't convert to a bed. I'm also not sure how easy it is to get cot bed sheets etc from anywhere other than mothercare/toys r us. We're getting an ikea cot and a mothercare mattress with some sort of special cover that helps stop baby overheating, luckily 60x120 seems to be the standard cot size everywhere. One side comes off the cot so you can use it as a bed (kind of) for a while as well.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks everyone :hugs: I think the Ikea cot may be the way forward. The only tourble is that the nearest Ikea to me is in Bristol (1 and a half hours away). So we're making a list and we're going to head up there to buy a stash of goodies!! I just hope they have them in stock!!

My sister had an Ikea cot and she said it was perfect for both of her children. I think she passed it on to someone else which is a shame but I looked in the catalogue last night and its only about £70. What a bargain!! :thumbup:

I like the idea of the Mothercare matress JayDee I might look into that too. if you don't mind me asking, was it expensive? 

Cinamon - Mine was the same. DH didnt get a look in til last weekend. 

Amerikiwi - So do you have Ikea in NZ?

Last night I actually _*saw*_ the baby kick as well as feel it. I was sitting on the sofa and pow there were little jabs coming out from my belly. It was amazing. So much has happened in one week! 

Shame hubs missed it as he was upstairs. I told him about it but its not the same as seeing it for yourself is it lol x


----------



## Emma1980

You can buy online if you dont wanna travel to it! i live next door to ikea, lol, its a great view from my window, not!

oooh seeing things! i dread that, lol, people always ask me what the kicks feel like an i say an alien trying to get out, now its gonna look like one too! haha


----------



## PieMistress

:hi:

Sorry i've been so crap and not written here for AGES!! The days are flying by and the next thing I know i've not posted for a couple of weeks and there is heaps to catch up on!

So :hi :hi: :hi: everybody!!

Hope you are all well and happy :) Had my 24w appt today :) Bought my first purchase afterwards - a saver sized box of baby wipes!! Will probably be a couple more weeks yet till I feel more confident buying stuff. Our spare room/nursery is in total chaos so my mum said we can store anything we buy at her place for the time being (big box of baby wipes!!!).

I'm currently swithering over pram and sleeping arrangement choices. Am liking the Mothercare MyChoice pram so far. It ticks all my boxes and isn't stupidly expensive but have yet to get the credit card out! Think we will either go for a crib or a travel cot for in our room upstairs (the Graco travel cot looks ideal and can also be used for going away) and the baba can sleep in the pram carrycot downstairs during the day OR a crib for upstairs and the travelcot for downstairs sleeps. What are other peeps doing?

Our nearest Ikea is 2hrs away so will probably make one trip later on in the Autumn and end up buying a lot more than we need! 

Anybody else having sleeping problems? I can't remember the last time I slept right the way through the night without waking up due to backache :( Even a pregnancy pillow doesn't seem to be helping.

Cinamon - :hi: and welcome :) My OH is from South Africa (Rustenburg, near J'Burg). We went for a visit a few years ago and I loved it. The food, wine and scenery are AMAZING! I love Billtong so much that my OH got some from a local butcher for me but i'm not sure if it's a pregnancy food to avoid or not?

JayDee - do we still have the same due date of 20th December?? You are a lot more organised that I am - mwahhhh!! You would never guess I did planning for a living :)

Amerikiwi, Meerkat, Emma1980 - hope all is fab and frolicsome :) xox

I won't leave it so long next time otherwise I end up with a marathon to write!!!!

It's Friday tomorrow - whoop whoop! One more week at work then we are off to Wales in our campervan :)

Baby Bozies to all xxx



OH has felt the baby kick a few times but because my placenta is at the front he doesn't feel it as strongly as I do. When I was at the Midwifes today I recorded the heartbeat on my mobile phone so he couold hear it (and so I could listen to it all the time too) :) :) :)


----------



## Emma1980

Hey PM, good to see you back! you've got about 16 weeks to buy stuff, dont stress! hehe, 16 weeks really doesnt sound that long!!!

I had a bit of blood when i wiped today, but i wiped again and it had gone, and nothings come back since, so i'm not too worried, i shouldnt be, right? i could get all paranoid and tell you i aint felt bubs move at all for two days but as people keep telling me, its normal at this stage! cant help but be paranoid tho!


----------



## Cinamon

Piemistress - I lived in Rustenburg for a few years when I was still in school...I loved the town...and loved the mountains surrounding it.O:)
I've been having a little bit of biltong now and then, but I made sure it's tried well... Do you like boerewors too...we make our own, it's to expensive to buy it here in Australia...
I also haven't been sleeping well... the main culprit is going to the loo so ofter, then I also have restless legs waking me or muscle cramps in the middle of the night. Since my second tri I also started snoring suddenly, so TH wakes me when it gets to bad :blush: So I'm telling myself I'm practising for when :baby: comes home...

Yesterday was the first time a felt her kick at the top of my bump :happydance:, up until now she has only been trying to kick her way out thru my cervix or bladder...the first sign she is really getting bigger now.

...Not long before third trimester now...:happydance: 8-[\\:D/:shock::cool::wohoo:


----------



## JayDee

Meerkat - the mothercare mattresses are more expensive than the ikea ones. The one I got was £90 I think but that is a super duper sprung one. They do a foam one with the fancy covering for about £75 I think but decided after 2-3 years a foam one might sink in the middle. Quite a bit more than the Ikea ones (about £40 I think) but I have a nice mattress on my bed, though bubs deserved the same.
Oh, and last time I was on Ikea's website I noticed you can do a stock check of your local store. Ikea is over an hour from our house too, so I might check that before we go.

Piemistress - nice to see you back, hope all is well. We liked the Mothercare Mychoice as well, the very nice people in the shop showed us how it works and it seemed very clever.

Emma - I don't think you should be too worried about the blood if it was only a tiny bit, or about bubs not moving too much, I think he's just being nice to you and just doing little movements you can't feel. I bet in a few weeks he'll make up for it by kicking you in the ribs whilst you're trying to sleep. That said, I am very happy that my baby seems to move first thing every morning, and last night every night so I know he's ok. I would be getting paranoid if he stopped cos I'm used to it now. You get to see him again soon don't you?

Pie/Cinamon - I can't remember the last time I slept all the way through, I always seem to wake up from either some random dream or needing the loo. I'm also just taking it as practice for when baby gets here.

Friday today, and bank holiday weekend in the UK -yey! Wish me luck because I'm going out tonight, and I think I'll end up going to a club rather than going home at 11/midnight as I have done most times when I've been out not drinking. I'm also going to have to raid my wardrobe to find something to wear. Maternity tops are still far too big, but only the baggy round the middle normal ones fit. I guess a lot of accessories are called for to dress up a probably quite plain top and jeans.
Enjoy everyone x


----------



## amerikiwi

Oh how I miss Ikea! Unfortunately, NZ has no Ikea yet. We almost got one in Auckland a few years back until the local council decided that the traffic would be too bad and rejected their application. :nope:

Meerkat-I've recently been researching mattress options as well. I think I"ll probably go with an inner spring one because I wouldn't want to sleep on foam so I figure why should bubs-although a lot of people swear by their foam mattresses. I'm still very undecided.

Emma, I"m sure bubs is fine, but probably worth mentioning to midwife. Both thrush and water infections are common in pregnancy and can cause a touch of bleeding. MW or doctor should be able to clear it up before it progresses any further. 

Jaydee, have fun tonight and enjoy the bank holiday!

PieMistess, Welcome back! Enjoy Wales. I"m so jealous of all you UK ladies having a bank holiday!

Cinamon, how excited that your little girl kicked up high. My girl has had stage fright as well. She's fine with my hand on bump, but as soon as DH puts his hand on, she goes quiet. I can't wait until he can feel her kick!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Random post but just realized I've moved up another block on the babygaga ticker! I remember being in the first block thinking that it looked so long away. Now we're almost in 3rd tri! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emma1980

Thanks for the reassurance girls, I have a scan on Thursday so i shall bring it up with the midwife then! 

For a symptom free pregnancy its still been a bit or a worrier! still felt no moves since i felt the first kick the other day, just hoping hes changed positions i guess!

Jaydee - hope you have a great night out tonight, its certainly not great fun this no drinking lark in clubs! 

Amerikiwi, they brought Ikea here because they wanted the traffic, you had to queue a special way when it opened and they had police outside to steady the crowd queues, they were expecting thousands! was rather amused that when they opened the doors at 7am that day and there was only 3 people waiting :D


----------



## Meerkat

Emma1980 said:


> Amerikiwi, they brought Ikea here because they wanted the traffic, you had to queue a special way when it opened and they had police outside to steady the crowd queues, they were expecting thousands! was rather amused that when they opened the doors at 7am that day and there was only 3 people waiting :D

Ha I love it! :rofl: Actually, maybe we should send you to Ikea to do our research for us as you live so close lol!! :winkwink:
I think you're right about speaking to your MW on Thurs to put your mind at rest about the blood. If you're still worried in the meantime you can always give the hospital a call to see what they say.

Pie - How lovely buying your first baby purchase. And baby wipes! I hear they're very useful for other things apart form babies bumsl! My DH bought some to clean marks of his boat with lol!

I'm struggling to sleep too. Although last night I slept fine but when I woke up I was on my back so maybe that's why...

I found this link regarding sleeping on your back. It suggests you'd prob be uncomfortable and wake up before you'd cause any real problems
https://www.midwivesonline.com/parents/parents1//////?ttl=faqans&faq=71

However, going to the loo twice a night is getting rather tedious now...


Cinamon - I used to love biltong and boerewors when I lived in SA. I haven't had either for years! Not sure whether biltong would be ok during pg though.

Amerikiwi - Hmm like you I still can't decide about the mattress. Decisions decisions...

JayDee - Thanks you're a star, I found the Ikea stock check you said about online. So that's great I can do that before we go to buy the furniture. You said about foam mattresses may sink after 2-3 years but would the :baby: still be in a cot then? So many things to think about and I haven't even dared to check out pushchairs which I know will be a complete minefield!!

PS Enjoy your night out! I'm amazed you can still fit into normal clothes you lucky thing. :thumbup:

Looking forward to the long weekend off work. I've decided to start my maternity leave on 20 November! 5 weeks before my EDD. So plenty of time to put my feet up and chill out before newface arrives. :coffee:

Have a great weekend everyone. :kiss:


----------



## Emma1980

Yep i can do ikea research for yas, not a prob! hehe, will keep me amused! i'm due to visit soon anyways, the only think i hate about it is its so darn big and i get lost in there!

I use Simple baby wipes to get my make up off, baby wipes have great uses hehe!

I slept really poo last night, i dont know if it was cos i was worried about the bleed? had some random dreams too, speaking of which, i should call FOB cos according to my dream he gets sacked today hahah!

Guys - check out ebay for your mattresses, i was noseying thru this morning and the brand new prices were around 35-40 for sprung mattresses, might be worth checking out! I AM an ebay whore!


----------



## PieMistress

No bank holiday up here in Aberdeen this weekend :( Ours isn't until the end of September (very random eh) but at least it looks to be dry this weekend for a change!

OH is busy cooking omelette and chips, yum yum and i'm away to have an alcohol free Becks shandy ;-P

Hope you have a fab night out Jaydee - I know i'd never manage to stay away past midnight :(

Although we have agreed not to find out the sex I really really want to know!!! Still can't actually believe i'm going to have to give birth mind!

How did your scan on Thursday go Emma (or is that next Thursday and i'm getting confused?!)

I have now added mattresses to my list of things to research - mwahhh! Where has the summer gone, can't believe it's almost September.

OH & I were discussing how exciting Christmas is going to be with a baby! It's been pretty non-eventful the past few years (I've always felt a bit let down by the festive season) but we will get a tree this year and everything :)

Am planning on finishing work on 4th December but might be a bit ambitious on my part - am just too tight to finish earlier but will see how I feel nearer the time.

x


----------



## soozys1902

HEY

Im due 12th of december. All the girls in my family tho end up going over there due dates, i can see mine coming just before xmas.


----------



## Emma1980

its next thursday PM and it cant come quick enough, still had no movement no matter how hard i try and jab him, grrrrrrr!

I'm also looking forward to having a tree! though doubt it will be this year, doesnt seem much point, bubs isnt comin til after then im sure! i will prolly buy one in the jan sales hehe

hi soozy!


----------



## amerikiwi

I want a tree this year too! Speaking of Christmas trees, has anyone figured out their Christmas plans yet?

My MIL lives 1.5 hour away and she always has the family gather at her place for Christmas. I figure by Christmas, I'll either be heavily pregnant or with a newborn in hand, or in hospital! DH and I were thinking of having the family over to our place (bring a plate as I won't be cooking the big meal) this year instead. That way we're close by the hospital and if bubs comes early, it'll be easier to sneak upstairs for a nap/quiet feed time. Our place is a lot smaller and wouldn't normally be the family gathering spot, but thinking it's a better option for this year. What do you guys think?


----------



## amerikiwi

soozys1902 said:


> HEY
> 
> Im due 12th of december. All the girls in my family tho end up going over there due dates, i can see mine coming just before xmas.

:wave: Welcome Soozys! :wave:


----------



## Cinamon

soozys1902 said:


> HEY
> 
> I'm due 12th of December. All the girls in my family tho end up going over there due dates, i can see mine coming just before xmas.

I'm due the 12th too... But everybody is having there say on when I should give birth:dohh::shrug::dohh:
The 6th - my birthday
The 12th - my brothers birthday
The 14th - the godmother's birthday
The 25th -....
The 31th - for a big party every year.

:wacko: as if....

:haha:


----------



## Cinamon

:laugh2::haha:

I thought it was so funny...
I bumped my bump!!!!:haha:
When I first read of this in the beginning I thought: " you can't be serious...really....?????"
But it's true...yesterday I bumped my bump...twice...not hard just a little "got-in-the way-bump":blush:
It's amazing how fast she is growing now... where is the days of looking in the mirror, hoping to see just a little bulge, thinking: I don't look pregnant, will I ever look pregnant...I want to look pregnant now!!! :haha::winkwink:

I'm loving it...:cloud9:


----------



## PieMistress

I can't believe I braved IKEA on a Saturday! I must need looking at! But, we did actually buy a couple of things to add to the baby wipes :) A baby hooded towel, sleeping bag & blanket! There was also a Mamas & Papas store nearby with a half price sale on so got another sleeping bag and towel. Oh the high life for a Saturday :)

Had a brief look at cots but it was utter chaos by the time we got to that bit and the OH was seriously losing the will. Ended up telling him to sit down and play his Nintendo and I'd come and get him when I was done!

Planning on heading into the Cairngorms tomorrow for a nice walk to try and burn off the Chinese i've just scoffed (OH said it's doing the baby good to experience different foods so young - ha ha!)

Hope everybody is having good weekends!

PS - :hi: and welcome soozys1902! x


----------



## Meerkat

Pie - Your trip to Ikea with OH sounds like mine usually is. He hates shopping at the best of times and let's face it Ikea is the worst place. They should give us golf trolley's to ride round on as its the size of a theme park!

Emma - Don't worry if you don't feel any kicks some days. My MW said that at this stage there could well be days when LO seems very quiet and that it's perfectly normal. :thumbup:


----------



## PieMistress

Cinamon - my OH went to Grenville High School in Rustenburg from 84-86 (might very well be before your time though)

<sorry for hijack peeps!>


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls!

It feels weird to be writing - its been so long it seems! We had a good trip but kindof glad to be home. Its not quite the same with me being pregnant (traveling that is)- I tired out faster, different foods affected my tummy quite a bit, and I even broke out crying in front of tons of people one day for basically no reason at all! Very not like me - had to be the hormones!! You should have seen how embarrassed my dh got! I felt so bad! We first flew to Las Vegas and spent 3 days gambling and being pretty low key for vegas - I didnt feel like being outside in the heat in the day - and was so protective of my bump that it made it hard to be anywhere really busy. When we got home we packed up the car and drove to yellowstone. We realized next pregnancy we will be going to a beach - more relaxing I think! 

I read through what Ive missed in the past few weeks but have already forgotten (LOL) so will just talk about me and we'll go from there....

I had a dr appt and my blood pressure was on the high side so I have to go back again in 2 weeks. I have just given everyone at daycare (my job) my notice of closing in 4 weeks which was very hard to do & stressed me out (some of these kids have been here for over 4 years!) - so Im hoping that was part of my blood pressure problem. The dr. said that with my history of borderline high blood pressure before pregnancy that there is a high chance that I will be on bedrest at some point during this pregnancy (which sucks!!) I was told that it is a good thing that I am taking time off and that I need to try to rest more - lay on my left side - and hopefully it will stay down.

We picked up our crib and dresser this weekend - my brothers bought us the crib and inlaws bought the dresser which is awesome that we dont have that expense! Our mattress came free with the crib (special sale going on) and it seems to be a pretty good one.

Hopefully thursday will come fast emma! Will be thinking about u!


----------



## amerikiwi

Welcome back Daisy! I imagine Vegas isn't the best destination for a pregnant lady. That must've been hard to officially tell your clients of the closing and have a set date for it. I imagine now that it's done, it's a bit of a weight of your shoulders as well? Hope your BP falls back and you don't end up on bed rest. 

Pie, congrats on braving Ikea! When I lived in USA and had an Ikea, my DH and I would make a full day out of it. We'd pick up the catalog and head to the cafe for breakfast. Then we'd wander for a few hours circling things that we may be interested in. Lunch would be at the cafe again and we'd look at what we had circled and make final decisions on what we were actually going to buy. I do miss not having an Ikea here--think our closest is in Syndey?

Emma, I bet you're excited about your scan on Thursday.

I have my first midwife appointment on Friday!!


----------



## Emma1980

seems weird that its your first midwife appt amerikiwi! i'm sure everything willl go well, prepare for giving lots of blood lol.......

welcome back daisy, hope you manage to get that blood pressure down!

yeah im lookin forward to my scan and seeing bubs, but not lookin forward to FOB comin with me, hes really testing me lately, hes lucky hes not had a few smacks round the head!


----------



## JayDee

Hi all - have just tried to catch up from over the weekend but, like Daisy said, I'm sure I'll forget something so here goes....

Night out went well thanks, I lasted until about 2am I think. No dancing from me, just baby jumping around to the beat of the music (you know the ones that are really low that you can feel thru the floor?)
Oh, and one of my friends fessed up that she was 12 weeks pregnant, so I'm going to have a real life bump buddy :) Poor thing, she's been feeling really sick with it (ran to the loo about 5 times whilst we were out), I feel quite bad cos it was only a couple of weeks ago I said to her (without knowing obviously): "I don't know what people complain about this pregnancy lark for, I think I've had it really easy"... I apologised to her on Friday and thanked her for having all my sickness - ha ha.
Oh, and when I say fit into my normal clothes, I mean the really baggy ones. I'll post a pic so you can see. Wasn't the exact outfit, I had skinny jeans rather than the skirt, and had done my hair and make up better. (I was also stood on tip toes to get the bump in the pic where I had balanced the camera, I'm not THAT tall compared to the door!)

Daisy - I think you're right, relaxing holidays are the way to go with bubs on the way. Glad you made a decision about your daycare work, hopefully you'll be able to relax a bit now. I don't know how you've managed up till now, we had our niece here yesterday (with her parents but me and DH take over and only give her back when she needs to sleep, it's a novelty to us still) and I was tired by the time they left a few hours later. Hoping it'll be easier when it's our own...

Emma - good luck for your scan on Thursday, give bubs a poke so he shows you he's ok in there.

Amerikiwi - hope all goes well with the midwife on Friday. 

I've got my next doctors appointment (not midwife for some reason) next Monday. Assuming he will give me the forms I need to apply for my maternity allowance and health in pregnancy grant (Uk things sorry international girls) - if not, I don't see the midwife until 28 weeks and that's a bit late I think.

Pie - you were brave going to Ikea on a Saturday, although saying that we went a couple of Sundays ago to look at baby stuff. DH hates Ikea but is ok now we only need to look at certain things, not the whole shop like we did when we first moved in together. He's also a big kid so loves that we were looking at childrens' stuff.

Hi Soozy :)

Oh my word, how much have I written? Think I've still missed some things out - sorry....
 



Attached Files:







(30)21082009.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Meerkat

Daisy - Nice to see you back, I know what you mean about being protective about your bump. I bashed mine getting into the car yesterday - I can't believe I forgot it was there!! And it bloody hurt too. 
Amerikiwi - Good luck for Friday hon. Will you get to hear the heartbeat do you think?

Emma - You never know it may be nice to have FOB with you at the scan, make it more real for him and maybe he'll buck his ideas up a bit! :shrug:

JayDee - You look really great in your pic, and what a neat little bump! :hugs:

:hi: Hi Soozy and welcome!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I'm trying to convince DH to book a holiday for September time next year when the weather isn't too hot. It'll be our first holiday abroad with the little one. I hope we can afford to as I'll still be on maternity leave..


----------



## Emma1980

ahhh look at you all lookin lovely! thats definitely a bump now! Thats great you have a real life bump buddy! she must be due around the same time as my real life bump buddy hehe, i keep trying to get her to join BnB but she just looks at me like i'm crazy!
You look like you're getting the ol' pregnancy glow! have you had that all the way thru? i stil look so rough, i went to work last night and someone asked me how i and bump was feeling and i snapped saying "i'm fking tired, fking aching & had e-fking-nough of being fking pregnant" lmao :shrug:

JayDee, i poke him and he still doesnt move, i'm wondering where my placenta is lay as i'm sure i should be feeling more by now?

Meerkat - as nice as that would be i just dont see it, he doesnt get why i'm upset with him, but its just constant lie after lie and its really pissing me off, saturdays was a simple lie, he gives his ex £45 a week for his daughter Bethany, so he says to me "i'll give you £20 a week but we wont go thru the csa" so i said "and why does this child get less than Bethany" so he says "you know how i feel about Beth" i just looked at him... an as it was obvious i was not in a likeable conversation a friend came over and said "you ok?" i'm like "yeah he's just being a prick" and he explains to this person that he gives Beth £30 a week but only offered me £20 and i'm pissed off with it - blatant lie, i already know he gives her 45! i dont even expect 45 but what is the point in lying?! its like he just doesnt know how to tell the truth anymore and i dont even wanna speak to him so god help us on thursday cos it was hard enough last night when i was working.

going now, i've wound myself up again.


----------



## Meerkat

Sorry hon I didn't mean to make you think about it all again. Some things are just so complicated aren't they.

How are you getting on at work these days? Are you still doing long shifts or is it better now?


----------



## Emma1980

Nah its okay, its just annoying, not about the money just... if hes lying already what chance do we have when babys here?

works not going too bad, i decided to give one girl all my shifts when i finish on the agreement that i can have them back whenever i want them, as i want to do 16 hours when baby is about 3 months as that is how i would be best off. At the minute if i have a long shift i get her to come in and cover the last 3 hours, which she is happy with as she only lives a two minute walk away.


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks girls for the welcome back! I do feel much better now that I've given my notice and gotten through yesterday. Jaydee - vacation really made me realize how tired I have been with work the past few months and will be really glad when Oct. is here. Hopefully once Im done with work I'll still be doing well and can be up and and fixing up my house! Its hard to keep as organized as I'd like with the daycare taking over half of the house! I keep it clean - but with baby coming I'd like to have everything finished up and where I want it. And want to get the current toyroom stored in totes and make that into our nursery- which includes new paint, curtains, etc.

Emma- I would be pissed at fob too! Hopefully he will stop being so hard to deal with for you! Did they not tell you where your placenta is?? Cause if it is in the front that would explain your lack of feeling kicks. I would make sure to ask on thurs.

Amerikiwi - Good luck at the midwife friday!

Hopefully you get your paperwork next week JayDee - if they dont offer maybe you should ask them about it? :shrug: Not that I would know... being in the u.s. :winkwink: Thats amazing that your friend is such a trooper! I didnt feel like going anywhere when I was in that puking all the time part! Give her props from me!!

I cant believe its already been 24 weeks! The summer is gone - school is just starting back up and pretty soon the leaves will be falling and then before you know it - all of our babies will be here! I cant wait for all holidays with my baby - I saw that you guys were talking about a xmas tree - well Im excited about trick-or-treating, and being the easter bunny, and making awesome bday cakes like my mom used to do! I dont even care anymore that labor is going to be a *itch - Im just excited to be a mom!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - Pregnancy glow? Maybe - I think it's more likely that I just haven't suffered any of the ill effects of pregnancy (yet). I think my friend's due 14 March, is that about the same as your friend?
Sounds like FOB is being a pain again, sorry to hear that. Forgive me for asking in case it gets you thinking about stuff that you rather wouldn't again but how does he get on with Bethany's mum? Will he "settle" with you once baby is here?

Daisy - I agree, I wouldn't want to leave the house if I was feeling crap. I also can't believe that I'm 24 and a bit weeks, that's almost 6 months, that sounds really far along. 6 months pregnant means 3 months to go and that's not very long at all.... I'm excited but also worried, I guess that's normal though, if I thought I could do this parenting thing with my eyes closed I'd have done it years ago right?

Meerkat - good luck with the holiday shopping, I'm sure September shouldn't be too pricey or hot. Did you have anywhere in mind?


----------



## Emma1980

Daisy - No, theyve never mentioned where my placenta is and i guess i just figured i was "normal" because they hadnt said anything, i will be sure to check on thursday as it will explain a lot for me!!

Jaydee - shes due on the 24th March i think, so not far away! she has her scan on friday and is super excited as she has already miscarried twice.

FOB says that he gets on with Beths mum fine now, better than when they were together, he left her when Beth was 6 months old, he told her from the start he didnt want kids and she came off the pill and admittedly trapped him, but he forgave her and says he loves Beth very much... thing is, i'm so easy going and he knows that, i think he *thinks* he will get away with everything once babs is here and i have a feeling he will completely take advantage of my nature, ive never asked him for anything even maintenance, i only talk about things when he is ready and wants to, so i can imagine now that he wont turn up each week to pay maintenance like he does to Beths mum, but maybe i should give him a bit more benefit of the doubt eh?


----------



## JayDee

Emma - well good luck to your friend for Friday then, hope it her scan goes well.
Sounds like FOB can be reasonable when he knows what you expect of him. You maybe need to get a bit harsher, and say "I've been easy going so far BUT this baby, OUR baby, has to be the most important thing....." and everything you ask for (e.g. him turning up regularly rather than when he feels like it) spin to how it will affect bubs and not you. You never know, hormones might kick in soon and you'll say these things to him without even thinking about it!


----------



## Meerkat

Jaydee - Thanks, I'm thinking of September 2010. No idea where though, depends what we can afford. Somewhere not to far and not too hot I think. But I still need to convince DH as I won't be working then!!


----------



## JayDee

Sounds good Meerkat. If you don't have somewhere particular in mind you can usually find something suitable at relatively short notice (funds permitting). We've never booked any holidays more than a couple of months in advance (other than our wedding one, but even then I think it was only Feb/Mar to get married in June) - booked our honeymoon the weekend before we went because we couldn't decide where we wanted to go!

By September most places have cooled off a bit. If you want a short flight maybe Spain, France or Italy? I'm not going to think about it too much, I'll want to go now!


----------



## Meerkat

I know what you mean, I could easily slip away on a lovely holiday right now, although I dread to imagine what I'd look like in a bikini!!

Ha we booked our honeymoon one week before we went too! To be honest I tend to leave things til the last minute, which is maybe why I haven't bought anything for the baby yet. I'm determined to buy something soon though, even if it's just a bib. I can just see myself there one week before rushing out to buy cots and prams aghhhhhh!

How's your shopping coming along?


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Chicks,

Hope you are all well :) Am off work now till the 14th - whoop whoop (!) Leaving for North Wales tomorrow when OH has finished work. Am praying it stays dry as touring in the camper van will be just miserable if it's raining and we won't be able to do any walking or owt - mwahhh! Still, I wont' be at work so that's something!

Emma - Does it not say in your maternity notes where your placenta is lying? Am pretty sure it does in mine?

Meerkat - I've bought hardly anything either and after looking at those lists in the Mothercare catalogue have started thinking i'd better get my arse in gear! Even if we do just put something in the trolley each time we're in Asda now.

Jaydee - I know what you mean about there only being 3 months (ish) left! It still doesn't feel as though i'm going to have to go through childbirth to get the LO out! How was your 24w midwife appointment? I got my MATB1 form so have given that to work but she said I wouldn't get my Health in Pregnancy Grant form till my 28w appt.

This week we saw my belly move when the baby was kicking - it was quite surreal :)

Sleep isn't really getting any better though and i'm still suffering from backache when I wake each morning (no doubt cause i've ended up sleeping on my back half the night!)

Must look at the due date list and see whom out of our gang is due first!!!! 

xox


----------



## JayDee

Piemistress - I didn't have a 24 week midwife appointment. I have a 25 week GP appointment on Monday, I'm hoping I'll get the paperwork then. I saw my belly jump yesterday as well - it's bizarre isn't it?

Meerkat - I keep going swimming at the gym in a bikini. I'm sure I look ridiculous, but who cares? Bit different on holiday I suppose (cameras about and all that) I might be opting for a cover up thing, can't remember the name of them, like a semi see thru baggy top....
My shopping is going quite well really, have actually got quite a few things relatively easily. Currently have:
Pushchair/travel system (although car seat and base getting delivered next month)
Changing bag
Playmat
Johnson's toiletries box (which seems to double really well as a nappy box)
Bedding/curtains for the nursery (decided not to decorate as room is magnolia and stuff we've chosen is light blue and magnolia - bonus)
Nappy bin
Room thermometer
Some clothes

Luckily we were given quite a lot of stuff:
Crib (for which we have got a new mattress)
Lots of clothes
Crib bedding
Newborn size nappies

So I think the main thing we need to get now really is furniture for the nursery. Chosen the ones we like and just waiting for Ikea to get the cot back in stock so we can go get it all.

Also need stuff for feeding and a baby monitor. Going to get those nearer the time when I've decided if I can handle brest feeding or not. I would love to, as it does seem to be better for baby, and what your body is designed to do, but, I don't know, I have a feeling it might really hurt (am I a bad mother already??) - anyone else thought about this yet?


----------



## Meerkat

Pie - Enjoy your time off in Wales, its lovely just not to be at work. I'm already counting down the days til my maternity leave starts. I had the best nights sleep last night for ages, problem is a I went to sleep on my side but woke up on my back again. That's prob why I slept so well. Oh dear :dohh:

JayDee - I think I'd be ok lying still in a bikini on the beach but maybe wouldn't fancy strolling through the people down to the sea. :icecream: Although last year when I was on holiday there was a pregnant lady (and she was in full sail so to speak) on the beach and looked totally fab and all lovely and tanned and in her bikini. Funny I just don't see that though when I look in my mirror at home!! :rofl:

Thanks for posting your list, I've added some of those things to mine. I decided that making a list of things to buy is a good start to get me into the swing of it. And now I've done it, it's worrying how much stuff there actually is to get!

I'm also waiting for Ikea to re-stock. Although I'm thinking of ordering online and getting the stuff delivered.

Regarding breast feeding, I've decided I'll give it a go but if it doesn't work out then I'm not going to beat myself up about it. I'll just see what happens and what suits me and the :baby:.


----------



## JayDee

I wish I could order my Ikea stuff online. Stupidly the cot is available online but the wardrobe (which is going to be the biggest and most difficult to get into the car by a mile) and dresser thing aren't.

We've decided on the Leksvik range - what are you getting?


----------



## PieMistress

I think the Leksvik range is really nice. We've got their chest of drawers in our bedroom and shelving unit and tv storage unit downstairs.

Am really hoping I will be able to breastfeed too as I know it will be better for baby but I have heard it can be really painful. Am going to hold off what 'feeding' equipment I get till I have given it a proper go. Fingers crossed it all works out. Boots have got some half price breast pumps just now which I have been swithering over (as will use them anyway for OH to be able to give the baby a bottle).

Was in John Lewis today and they had quite a lot of baby clothes etc with 50% off so picked up a winter sleeping bag at half price :) Primark also have some lovely baby clothes, and all 100% cotton too.

Think we will get the crib for our room ordered when we get back from hols (quite like this one and it's on sale, and I prefer the 'gliding' motion to the 'rocking).

https://www.boots.com/en/Saplings-Gliding-Crib-Natural_124960/

If I can't get all the nursery furniture before LO arrives I won't be too stressed seeing as he/she will be sleeping in our room for a few months anyway.

The bed in the camper van is little more than single bed width so there probably won't be enough room for me to roll over onto my back - might help!


----------



## Meerkat

Yes I was looking at that range too! Or Hensvik. I'm still deciding whether to go with wood or white. I think it depends on what the finish is like - I need to see them 'in the flesh' first before I buy online. Although I didn't realise everything wasn't available for delivery. 

I may have get the cot from Ikea and maybe wardrobe and drawers from somewhere else as there's no way that will fit lot in my car or hubby's! And we live an hour and a half from Ikea. 

I'm gearing up to buy something for the nursery this weekend, curtains, paint, furniture, bedding anything. I just NEED to buy something!! :hissy:


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> Boots have got some half price breast pumps just now which I have been swithering over (as will use them anyway for OH to be able to give the baby a bottle).
> 
> Think we will get the crib for our room ordered when we get back from hols (quite like this one and it's on sale, and I prefer the 'gliding' motion to the 'rocking).
> 
> https://www.boots.com/en/Saplings-Gliding-Crib-Natural_124960/

My SIL uses her breast pump loads! Thanks for the heads up about the ones at Boots. I shall go and see what they have.

Wow I hadn't even thought about a cot that moves. There really is sooo much choice out there!

Hope you get some decent sleep this weekend :hugs:


----------



## Emma1980

Hi ladies, 

My am i glad its friday and i have a few empty days in the weekend, i am pooped!!!

Pie - We dont get to keep our notes, theyre kept at the hospital, all we have is a lil pink book with updates in, but no specifics, kinda annoying really, im wondering if they'll forward it to the midwife at some point so it gets to stay in my file?!
However i did check on the scan report before i had to hand it into nurse and it did say that my placenta was anterior - which does explain lots! i'm feeling way more movement now which is so cool! and so much different to the feelings i was feeling before! still cant feel kicks from the outside, but i'm just so relieved that i can feel them now! the consultant at the hospital asked me if i was feeling things, i told her very little and she looked at everything and said "boys are lazy, try not to worry, every measurement is at perfect and every thing looks fine"

Pie - I though you could get the HIP grant from 25 wks, why are they saying 28? me no like! hope your back ache eases up some and you have a great time in wales!

JayDee, thats a nice little list you have going on there, i dont think i'm too far behind you! I got a great offer on the angelcare nappy disposal unit, think it was £6 from amazon! i may still have the code somewhere if anyone wants it?! 

meerkat - delivery makes sense! i think i'm avoiding the nursery furniture for now, my mum made hints so i'm guessing shes getting the cot lol! 

i'm still not decided on the breastfeeding, think i might do a bit of both! did get a tommy tippee steriliser thrown my way last time i visited my mum, so at least that parts sorted, it comes with lots of bottles too!

JayDee - i think thats the range i was looking at, and the stocking thing is really weird, i think mine was the same, half in store half online, strange!

Meerkat - our local ikea has an unadvertiser delivery service, not sure how it works, as i know its not ikea, but if you go in store to buy and cant fit it in the car, they deliver, might be worth checking out at your local one?

geez that was a lot of catching up! right okay.... me, lol....

Had my scan yesterday https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/Cindersuk/SNC00176.jpg

bubs would still not roll onto his belly and she had me in all sorts of positions, he was wriggling and moving but would not completely roll over, so she got the two side shots of the spine but couldnt get the back one which she wanted, so im back again on the 14th sept! i'm just happy that i keep getting to see bubs, haha!

they have a sweepstake thingy going at the pub for the weight the baby is gonna be, i tell ya, theyre all evil, they were all like 12lb plus! and im not even that big! MEAN!


----------



## PieMistress

Emma1980 said:


> Pie - We dont get to keep our notes, theyre kept at the hospital, all we have is a lil pink book with updates in, but no specifics, kinda annoying really, im wondering if they'll forward it to the midwife at some point so it gets to stay in my file?!
> 
> Pie - I though you could get the HIP grant from 25 wks, why are they saying 28? me no like! hope your back ache eases up some and you have a great time in wales!

What a fab piccy Emma, you must be so chuffed!! x

The Midwife explained that you do get your HIP grant at 25w but because I had a 24w appt she wasn't able to give me the form until after 25w which would be my 28w appointment!

My midwife holds my notes on their computer but I also have a paper set of my own that, as it gets closer to my due date am supposed to carry around incase I go into labour and have to go to a different county hospital (if that makes sense!)

Heading as far as North Yorkshire tonight then across to Wales later in the week when the weather looks a bit better! x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovely ladies!

It's been a few weeks since i last posted, but i've been dropping in and reading all your posts!

Had to comment about the breast pumping.... although this is my first baby, i've been a nanny for over 10 years now and just wanted to add that expressing milk is a great idea but can be very difficult and stressful before a proper breastfeeding routine is established. So just don't put pressure on yourselves to express right from word go!!! I plan on doing both breastfeeding and expressing for hubby to give feeds too... i've purchased a medela swing and medela mini electric although they're expensive they're very efficient! I've also bought a second hand steriliser (was only £5 plus £3 delivery from ebay being sold by grandparents which ment it was hardly used... and it's a steriliser so i can't see how it can be dangerous/dirty for little one!!) 

I've also bought:
Bedside crib - with drop side so baby can be right up against our bed for the first 4/5months
Bibs
Musilin squares (loads... about 20!) they're great for putting on top of a cotsheet at baby head end incase of spit ups in bed then you just change the muslin not the whole bedding!
newborn/0-3months vests and baby grows (just plain white ones)
Sleepbags - x3
oi oi nappy change bag
a beautiful cream cashmere blanket
sheepskin 
tinylove playmat/baby gym
baby bath
top and tail bowl
cotton balls/cotton pleat/cotton pads
newborn nappies


Need to buy:
Matress for crib
Bedding for crib
Car seat
pushchair
bouncy activity chair
coming home first outfit for baby and me!
things for my hospital bag
pram suit &/or buggy snuggle


I'm sure there's a million other things that i need to buy. But that's all i could think of right now! 

I'm planning on finishing work 2 weeks before my due date, and i will be taking 4 months off. Then when i return to work i have the advantage of being able to take my baby to work with me. (so no childcare costs as well as the decission to go back to work or become a stay at home mum!) The child i look after at work is 4 so will be at school in the mornings, so i'll have the mornings to myself before having the 2 of them (my work child and my own) in the afternoons/early evening. How long is everyone hoping to have off work??

I've also booked our antenatal classes. We've decided to go with the NCT classes (really wanted to do both nct and hypnobirthing but the cost was just too much!) NCT classes cost us £175 but money well spent i believe. I hope to meet some nice mums in my area to be able to keep intouch with while on maternity leave as well as gain some much needed confidence with the labour and birthing part! Hubby has been a great support and will be coming along to know all about it too!!! Anyone else planning/booked anything simular?


----------



## DaisyBee

Happy friday everyone!

Emma - great pic!! Im glad your appt went well and am so jealous that you get yet another scan in just a few days! Here in the U.S. we dont get our notes either. If I would go into labor away from my hospital they have me give them the name and phone # of the hospital and they email my notes to that hospital. So I just carry the phone # in my purse.

PieMistress - I have also noticed that mornings that I wake on my back that my back hurts worse. On days Im on my side most of the night my back seems fine. Have a good trip & hope your back gets better!

JayDee - I am planning to breastfeed but am also worried about it hurting - though Ive heard that after a short time of it it doesnt hurt anymore. I am taking a breastfeeding class in oct. at the hospital and hope to get lots of good info there. (its a 3 hr class!)

TTC - I am taking prenatal classes starting in a few weeks. They are 3 hours each for 4 weeks. I get a tour of hospital during that time too. DH and I are excited to go!

Anyone else having a baby shower?? Sounds like Im having 2!

3 day weekend here - supposed to be awesome weather! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Cinamon

Hi Everyone

TTC, thank you for the advice on breast pumping, since I was also thinking of breastfeeding and pumping.

I've also done some shopping. The thing I like most is my baby bath. It sits/hooks on top of your existing bath.So you just slide it under the taps to fill it and slid it away when it's filled. When you finished you pull the little plug.So no need to try and lift a heave tub full of water. There is even some room left if you want to get into the bath too...

I was wondering if anybody has been having pain/pressure on there sacrum?
Especially when you sit down? I was thinking it must be way to early to have pressure that low already?

:happydance: One more week till third trimester, who is with me??:thumbup:

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## Emma1980

I get my keys to the new house on friday and at some point hafta manage to move everything over the weekend, this doesnt sound fun when yer not supposedta carry stuff!

me and FOB had words a couple of days ago, seems he still is in complete... shock? no, its not shock, not sure what it is, but he wishes i didnt exist, so i told him to just leave me be, i want nothing to do with him... should be fun how that one turns out...

so not having a good friday, lol.......

i have completely popped, i went to a friends surprise birthday party tonight and i havent seen a few for a while, everyone just looked at me like "umm... when did you get pregnant" LOL was funny! they also started a sweepstake thing for me at work and people are predicting a 16lb baby!! *******S!!


----------



## Emma1980

anyone doing anything this weekend? just chilling out is me!

asda baby sale starts on the 15th, johnsons boxes @ £10 an some other stuff, someone remember cos i know i wont :D lol


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Emma - so sorry to read your friday was a let down! But remember you have so much to look forward to and be positive about (new home= new start, and your little man!)

Cinamon - Those baby baths are great (i've got one too!!) as i've used them and the alternative i choose the one that suited me best! It's not too long before they're in a full bath anyway!

My NCT classes don't start until November!!! I was a little worried about the fact they're on for 5 weeks so we'll be into december before we're finished them and i'm due on the 25th! But the nct woman reassured me that was normal, so it'll be fresh in my mind and not have the information too long to worry about what was ahead. I hope this little one isn't born too early!

Had a boring weekend really. Didn't go out or plan anything. Starting to get things around the house organised for baby - clearing out old clutter, magazines and paperwork that has mounted up!!! Plan on starting on the office (soon to be nursery in the next few weeks!)


----------



## v1x12

Hi my name is Vicky and i'm expecting my first baby on the 21st dec, i'm on cloud:cloud9:https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/cloud9.gif. We also found out were having a lil baby girl. xx


----------



## JayDee

Hey Vicky - welcome along.

Sounds like most of us are feeling similar about brest feeding, I'd also seen the half price pump on boots website and was considering getting it anyway (it's a tommee tippee one if anyone wants to have a look). I'd really love to give it a try, but I have been warned that hospitals (near us anyway) don't like you expressing whilst you're in there at least, and it can hurt when baby has it direct from the pump. Ah well, I guess childbirth probably isn't going to be that comfy either, but we're all going through that aren't we?

Emma - glad all was well at your scan and the lack of kicking has finally been explained. Also jealous that you get to see bubs again! We've got a 4D scan booked for 1 October, am hoping to get a good look at our little monkey (which seems to be his new nickname) then.
I also saw the advert for the Asda baby event, so I'll try and remind everyone next week. I've got one of those Johnson's boxes, I think it'll double as a great nappy storage box as well, and for £10 you can't go wrong really (I paid a bit more for mine, but I think mine had a few more toiletries in it).

Daisy - I keep forgetting to sign up for the antenatal classes. The NHS (free) ones near us are only one afternoon, I just keep forgetting to send off the form, maybe I'll do it today now I've said it.

TTC - I've forgotten that I've got some of the things on your list too, like baby bath and top and tail bath, how do I have so much stuff that I'm already forgetting what I have?
I'm not at work at the minute (was offered voluntary redundancy and a v healthly final pay packet just after I found out I was pregnant and didn't want to work in that job with a baby anyway) as I haven't found anything suitable in the meantime I'm hoping to find something to start again in April time. Getting a job in my profession takes a while anyway, as most people are on 3 months notice, so I'm just not going to stop looking and hope if I find the right thing they'll wait for me! If I had been at work, I was thinking of having about 4 months off as well.

One other thing, has anyone else lost the ability to eat proper amounts of food at once? I think baby has taken up half my stomach cos if I eat anywhere near a full meal's worth of food I feel sick! Ah well, little and often it is for me from now on.

Hope everyone had a good weekend, we went to see District 9 at the cinema, quite a good film, but I had to not look at certain bits, they were quite horrid! (what a lovely way to finish my post :) )


----------



## Meerkat

Emma - Glad your feeling more movement from Lo now. It's so re-assuring isn't it. Love the scan pic!

ttc - Hiya, thanks for the bf info you posted. I've also been trawling through your list for ideas. Which oioi bag did you go for? I ordered the catalogue and am waiting for it to arrive. Your childcare set up sounds perfect, perks of the job I guess! I'm hoping to have a year off but that's mainly because I only plan to have one child so I'm going to make the most of the time off I'm allowed before its back to work til I retire probably :rofl:

I've booked NCT classes too, and mine start at the end of November. Ages away!

Daisy - I'm not having a baby shower. I don't think they're as big here as the US so I hadn't even thought about it. Sounds fun though! How long before your due date would you usually have one?

Cinamon - A few weeks to go until 3rd tri for me but won't be far behind you :thumbup: Time seems to be flying now.

V1 - :hi: Hi Vicky. Welcome and congratulations!

JayDee - Whats your profession hon? I also eat too much and feel sick, but I'm sooo hungry all the time too.


I finally bought some things at the weekend. Hooray! Scrath mitts, a burp towel?, and a swaddling robe. Thats it now I've started so it will be flood gates wide open..

:coffee: I started a diary about a month ago, my sister suggested it - she said I'll forget so much of the pregnancy after its over and its nice to look back at. So I write a few words in it about once a week just with the latest happenings. It's amazing how much has changed already since I started writing in it. Thought it might be nice to show LO when he/she's older too. Anyone else keeping a diary?


----------



## JayDee

Meerkat - I'm a chartered accountant. My last job was as an audit manager at a really big firm. Didn't want to stay there with baby because it's long hours and travel, both at short notice. I didn't really mind it so much when it was just me and DH (we just got used to it) but not ideal with a baby, you need to be able to plan a bit more in advance don't you?

Hoping to find a job as a finance manager/financial controller or similar instead. I know it'll still be hard work and long hours sometimes but at least I'll be able to know when (generally month end/budget setting time).


----------



## Cinamon

Jaydee, I also can't eat match, but I'm still starving hungry :shrug:

:happydance:
also I'm so happy hubby finally felt baby kicking!!!!!:cloud9:

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee - Good luck with the job hunting. Its difficult to know how things will be when LO arrives isn't it, let alone looking for a brand new job. Hope something suitable comes up for you. I'm not sure what's happening with my job after my maternity leave - we're so understaffed now that I can't see them allowing me back part time. Well I may be lucky and get away with 4 days a week but not sure how I'll feel about that when LO comes along.

Cinamon - Awww isn't it fab when hubby feels the baby! My DH felt it recently and he was sooo chuffed. Since then the :baby: has been performing regularly and now we can see it as well. If I'm at home I can't help myself I have to stop to watch my belly moving, I find it fascinating and I want to burn it into my memory! :blush:


----------



## DaisyBee

I have been keeping a pregnancy journal since I found out I was pregnant. Early on I would write in it every day or 2 - and these days I remember to pull it out about once every couple of weeks! Oops!

We have a 4d scan set up for sept 26th - we are excited!! We are getting a package that includes 30 minute dvd and a cd with lots of still pics - and prints of 8-10 of our favorite pics on the cd.

Sounds like my prenatal classes are way before everyone elses!?! I asked about when I should go and they told me this class - otherwise the next class started in november and ended sometime in dec. Must be how they do it at my hospital. Im paying like $50 I think for the class.

The people that are hosting my baby showers are thinking mid oct. for the one and the other maybe late oct or early nov. Usually they are a month or 2 before the duedate - but with the holiday season and unpredictable weather (and my blood pressure worries!) we are thinking the sooner the better. One shower is going to be girls and guys and the other is only girls(more traditional). So I have been putting final touches on my registry so people have ideas if they want to bring a gift (typical). Usually you eat really good food and cake, play silly games (not sure we are going to do that) and sit around and talk and then the mom (&dad) opens the presents. Its pretty fun! Im looking forward to it - its a good chance to see everyone before the hectic time of baby arrives. It also helps me with not having as much to buy for baby items. Everyone I know here has baby showers and wedding showers - people think your weird if you DONT have one. Sometimes people wait til after the baby is born to have a shower - and then its a time everyone passes around the baby to go gaga over! LOL


----------



## JayDee

Cinamon - glad your hubby can feel the baby moving. Mine still can sometimes, but weirdly DH putting his hand on the bump seems to calm the baby and he stops moving! I think its because his hands are warmer than mine, he did get to feel lots of kicks the other day though so he's not completely missing out....

I haven't written any sort of diary, in a way I wish I had because I'm now thinking "when did I first feel baby move" etc and I'm having to guess, but never mind....

Daisy - I don't think we really have baby showers in this country. I love the idea, esp if people will buy gifts from a list that you write like weddings. That way you get to choose but don't have to pay - bonus.

Meerkat - Thanks. I completely agree, I've got no idea how I'll feel about going back to work when the baby is here but I've always known that I would have to, so I think I've spent years conditioning myself for it. We have 2 grandmas who live close who will babysit for a day or 2 a week, and DH thinks he can go to 4 days a week so it should be ok. Hopefully by the time you go back from maternity leave you won't be so understaffed and you can do part time as you'd like to.

I went and got lots more baby things yesterday, the house is filling up! Found lots of stuff in tesco that was half price so go sterlizer, bottles and bottle warmer. I also ordered a brest pump which was also half price from boots. That's it, I've got to have a go at breast feeding now otherwise I'll have wasted my money.... Somehow a machine that you control seems less scary than a baby.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Meerkat

DaisyBee said:


> Everyone I know here has baby showers and wedding showers - people think your weird if you DONT have one. Sometimes people wait til after the baby is born to have a shower - and then its a time everyone passes around the baby to go gaga over! LOL

Daisy - It seems to be the other way round here. People wait til the baby is born and then send lots of gifts to celebrate the safe arrival.
Your 4D scan sounds fab! :happydance: Not too long to wait, will you post some of your pics for us? 



JayDee said:


> Somehow a machine that you control seems less scary than a baby.

JayDee - Ha yes I know just where you're coming from!! :rofl:


----------



## Emma1980

it actually would make more sense to have baby showers, save you getting duplicates of everything eh? backwards english people....

not been around much, busy trying to get packed up, man this is the worst job ever!

I have more baby clothes than days that baby will be in them, i really needta stop buying clothes!


----------



## JayDee

Good luck with the move Emma. And I'm sure you'll use all the clothes, babies dribble and throw up and all sorts, you'll probably have to put him in 2 or 3 outfits a day!
You probably should stop buying them though as, like you say, people will buy you stuff once he's born and it'll more than likely be clothes. I've spent loads of money on everything but clothes, although I'll probably start on those once I've got everything else on the list!

Looks like Ikea should be restocking at the weekend so we're hopefully going to get the nursery furniture at the weekend. Not looking forward to Ikea on a Saturday, but if it means we get the furniture we want then it'll be worth it.

Really couldn't sleep last night, I woke up at 2am and got back to sleep again at about 5.30am - joy!


----------



## Meerkat

Good luck with the move Emma. I havent bought one outfit yet. But my Mum is visiting from the Midlands this weekend so we're going shopping together on Friday afternoon. Might be nice to buy something while I'm with her and make her feel more involved. I'm looking forward to it. :happydance:

JayDee - Hope the trip to Ikea goes well on Saturday, you poor thing! I've seen a cot in John Lewis almost identical and am wondering whether to get that now as Ikea is so far for me to go. :nope: I really need to make some decisions. I have the money saved up and waiting to spend but haven't made my mind up where to buy my furniture. it's so frustrating. Hubby is urging me to make a decision!


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - good luck moving! I havent moved in 8 years and I still remember how big of a job it was!

Have fun getting your furniture Sat. JayDee! We have our new dresser in our office right now until daycare is done with. Its kindof weird to see such a big item like that sitting around. We have other small things including some clothes that my mom and dh's mom have been getting (mostly for next summer) as those were onsale right after our scan! LOL Our crib is still in the box - we are going to wait another month to put it together.

I have an appt on Monday to recheck my blood pressure. I have been taking it at home every few days - and seems to be ok - so hopefully it stays that way! I was supposed to have my gestational diabetes test on the 21st but rescheduled it for the 28th. The receptionist acted like it was a big deal that I was trying to change it. She said there is a 2 week window in which to get it done. So does this mean everyone else has theres coming up? Or is this a u.s. thing?

I have been feeling a lot more uncomfortable in my lower belly the past week. I dont even know how to describe it. Last night I was sitting on the couch and it started bothering me again - and I pushed on my lower belly with my hands (upward) and it seemed to make it go away. I dont know if its just how the baby is laying at certain times? Anyone else know what Im talking about at all??? Thinking about bringing it up to the dr I see on monday - its a new dr though - hopefully she is helpful! This is a new feeling to me - didnt notice it at all til maybe a week ago. I dont think its braxton hicks - I think I had a few of those on vacation - felt like a tightening feeling in my upper part of my bump (baby part) and I wanted to rub it. It wasnt pleasant - but didnt hurt. Wondering if maybe I should get one of those support belts and see if that helps?

Have fun shopping with your mom "mum" Meerkat!


----------



## amerikiwi

Hello Christmas mums!!

Emma, good luck with the move this weekend! I don't envy you with the moving process but it's always so excited when you get all set up in the place. :thumbup:

Daisy, hope your appointment goes well on Monday. I was a bit worried about my blood pressure after my midwife appointment. I was on the borderline of still being OK--120/80, but my blood pressure before pregnancy and during first tri was never over 100/70 so from my baseline, it seems quite high for me. 

Meerkat, have fun shopping with your mum!

Jaydee, my house is filling with baby gear as well. It's wonderful isn't it!! Hope the perfect job post-baby for you comes along.

My most recent baby-good research obsession has been trying to decide between a manual and electric breast pump. Electric sounds like it would be quicker, but the manual gives you more control over the suction levels and speed! 

Has anyone thought about going to a Le Leche League or breastfeeding class whilst still pregnant before baby is born? I really want bf to work for me and little one and figure if I can get some tips/tricks/advise beforehand, it may speed my learning curve. 

Any big plans for the weekend? We're expecting rain all weekend, so I think DH and I will be hiring videos and hibernating at home this weekend. :)


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - I can't believe you've had BH already, seems far too soon. Glad to know they don't hurt though. If your belly discomfort is anything like the thing that I've had occassionally I think it is baby laying in a funny place, because mine is usually preceeded by feeling him roll over/wriggle. Can't hurt to mention it to your doc though. Hope she's nice and helpful and your blood pressure stays ok. Mine keeps going down every time it's get checked, started at 123/56 at 12 weeks and is now 106/60. No-one seems concerned so that's good enough for me.

Amerikiwi - We have NHS (free health service) breast feeding classes which I am thinking of going to but I really think that the way I'm going to make it work is expressing, which I have a feeling they don't like you to do straight away so I might just come away getting annoyed. My electric breast pump is coming today, anything that makes it easier/quicker is good for me.

Weekend, I think we're going to brave Ikea on Saturday if the cot comes back into stock (thank goodness for the internet stock checking service) then we're going to friends for dinner. Looking forward to that because she's a proper foodie (wouldn't tell to look at her, she's 5ft 8 and can't weigh more than 110lb/50kg!) so wondering what she's got in store for us.
Weirdly, the nice weather seems to have come back to the UK (Yorkshire at least), don't think it'll last much longer though so hopefully we'll think of something to enjoy it while we can.


----------



## Emma1980

its the second number that theyre bothered about JayDee, so yours has slightly gone up, but nothing more than normal my first reading was 100/70, then went down to around 80/55 and stayed there until my last reading of 105/70 which although its high compared to the last few, is nothing to worry about as its classed as my "normal" I did ask the consultant last time i had a scan and she said it was only the second number that they ever looked at and mine was fine.

I'm really not to keen on having a baby munch on my boob, lol... so i've been thinking about expressing too, an if they give me any crap at the hospital i'm just gonna say that i'm gonna FF, i'm really not good at being told what to do n stuff....

We've got some of that nice weather too JayDee, sure it wont last but hey, i'm happy while it laughs....

I get my keys today, dum dum dummmmm. not sure what time so its just a waiting game, hope its sooner rather than later, i have stuff to do! then we move in the morning, exciting but dreading it all, i hate packing, and i've so much to do.


----------



## JayDee

Emma - hope the move went ok. I hate packing and stuff too, although unpacking it at the other end is a lot more fun....

We didn't go to Ikea, because the stock kept changing, should be in today so we might go after work today or tomorrow. Gotta be less stressful than going on a weekend.

Instead, we went to the beach and went for a walk. I love only living 10 minutes drive from the beach, and I was actually surprised how many people were camped there for the day with the kids. We were walking along saying it would be us soon... digging holes, making sand castles.... decided next summer might be too early but the summer after would be about right :)

Then we went out to our friends' for the night. DH drank far too much and fell asleep in the car on the way home (taking advantage of having a driver I think) have a feeling the bloke of the couple we went to see would have done the same! Was a good night though, and meant we had a lazy Sunday whilst he had a hangover (haha).

Hope everyone else had a good weekend...


----------



## DaisyBee

Sounds like a nice weekend JayDee - I would love living so close to a beach!

I had my dr appt yesterday and met a new dr (she is 1 out of 6 drs that could deliver my baby depending on what day I go into labor) She was very nice and full of great information. I found out more about the gestational diabetes test I have coming up that everyone at our hospital is required to take. The dr. is having me do a 24 hour urine test which is something not everyone has to do - I have to put all my pee in a jug for 24 hours and then bring it to the hospital. She wants a baseline to go off of - incase my protein, etc. increases in the next few months - then they will know where it started at. They say it is a more accurate measurement then just peeing in a cup one time. My blood pressure was ok - not great - but its been worse. I showed them the #'s when Ive taken it at home - and she isnt concerned yet - but since blood pressure usually goes up during 3rd tri - they are assuming its going to get bad. So I go back in 2 weeks - oh joy! Next appt is with a nurse pract. so not someone who would deliver my baby. Im hoping to get in to see the other 2 drs who could deliver my baby sometime in the next month or 2 - so I feel more comfortable when in labor.


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Christmas Chicks!

Hope you are all well :) We had a fab time on our travels with the camper van visiting friends and getting out and about in the hills. Couldn't believe how good the weather was - blue skies all week apart from one day of rain :) Spent time in Yorkshire, North Wales and then the Lake District and now back at work - mwahhhh!!

Have actually started buying a few bits and pieces (but none of the major purchases like pram, car set or crib yet - eeks!) only stuff that's been reduced in Asda like toiletries and sleepsuits! Next week I will have to get on the case :) Scary though isn't it how much money you can spend, we are not going to keep a running tally though as am sure it will only horrify us!

Those that are getting breast pumps what kind are you getting? 

Can't believe i'm finishing work in less than 12 weeks (!!) Childbirth still feels like a long time away though and i'm not in the 'bricking it' lounge just yet but am sure that will come when the ante-natal classes start (a bit late on 27th Oct and don't finish till 8th Dec?)

Is anybody going for a 3D Scan? We are swithering over it at the moment. I would love to see LO again and also for some reassurance with measurements etc. Is it just me though or do the pictures look a bit 'spooky' or would it be different with your own? We also don't want to know the sex and might see ... oooo dilemmas dilemmas (!)

Sleep is still an issue for me and i'm often finding myself having to sleep sitting up in the early hours as my back is so sore - look a bit like a zombie! Guess it's getting me in practise though.

Happy Wednesday everybody! x


----------



## amerikiwi

Daisy, that's interesting about the 24 hour pee test. I hope they give you a big jug to collect it all in. I drink so much water and pee throughout the day that I think I'd need a keg to store it in. :rofl: Here they just do the glucose tolerance blood test. Don't know if it's standard but since my sister has diabetes, they want to do the GT test for me. Good luck. let us know how it goes.

Pie, glad to hear the trip went well. Hope you're able to get some better nights sleep before LO comes. My little girl was kicking up a storm at 4:00 am and I couldn't get back to sleep.

Jaydee, a nice walk on the beach sounds lovely. We also live right by a beach and have also talked about how nice it'll be to spend family afternoons at the beach once the little one is here. :cloud9:

Emma, hope the move went well and you are settling into the new place.


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - you're lucky that you get to meet any of the people who might be delivering your baby, the first time I'll meet them is when I go into labour. I also think we get a midwife rather than a doctor until anything gets complicated. I don't really mind, that's just how it is here. I have to go to the midwife at 28 weeks for blood and urine tests, and I have a feeling we have to go pretty frequently after that, so I guess I'd better get used to peeing in pots and getting stabbed with needles....

Pie - glad you had a nice holiday, the weather here on Saturday was fab, and had been good for most of the week, hope you managed to catch some of it, sounds like you did.
In answer to your questions, we've booked a 4D scan for 1 Oct (28+4) - the pics on their website look fab, can't wait...
Also, I ordered a tommee tippee electric breast pump, it was half price on boots website so thought why not, seems a lot easier than the manual ones and I'm a lot more likely to use it if it's easier!

Amerikiwi - they do gestational diabietes tests here on everyone, not sure if it's the blood test or the urine test that checks for it, I guess I'll find out soon enough.

I'm going to asda later to try and get some baby bargains (asda is a UK supermarket chain which was bought by walmart a few years ago) - the list of things we need is getting a lot shorter. Still having a pain with Ikea, the cot came back in stock but the wardrobe is out now - aarrrgghh!! ha ha


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> Can't believe i'm finishing work in less than 12 weeks (!!) Childbirth still feels like a long time away though and i'm not in the 'bricking it' lounge just yet but am sure that will come when the ante-natal classes start (a bit late on 27th Oct and don't finish till 8th Dec?)
> 
> Happy Wednesday everybody! x

Happy Wednesday to you too Pie! :hugs: I finish work on 20 November and my first antenatal class is on 22 Nov (finishing on 5th Dec) and LO is due on 28 Dec. I've been told I won't go over my EDD due to my age (40). Seems they don't want an old scaggy plancenta doing the job longer than necessary. :shrug:

Hi lovely ladies, hope you're all well and looking forward to reaching the next tri if you're not already there. I can't believe it!!

PS JayDee - I'm getting anxious about the Ikea stock situation and may end up getting one from somewhere else after all that!


----------



## DaisyBee

So glad you had a good vacation Pie!

I havent thought about a breast pump yet - thinking I might wait til after my breastfeeding class in Oct - maybe they will have some good ideas on brands over here, etc.

Well - I have started my 24 hour pee test - its so weird! Ive never had to collect my pee at home. I think its kindof weird that they wouldnt just start off with a regular pee in a cup thing at the clinic. I havent had to pee in a cup for them since my first appt when they did all my blood work for everything at the same time. The 24 pee test I am doing isnt for gest. diabetes - it is for pre-eclamsia (protein in urine). The gest. diabetes test in 1 1/2 weeks is blood test. So they gave me a jug - but Im only a little ways through the day and already wondering if one jug is enough!?!? LOL I have been forcing myself to drink lots of water everyday and thus am going pee all the time! Maybe I should not drink as much today? :shrug:

I am down to 2 kids for daycare already - so weird to say goodbye to the others! Everyone wants me to let them know when I am going to be starting back up so they can come back to my daycare. Im very flattered - but seems like such a long way away its hard to even think about! Thinking I will take at least 12 weeks if not longer after the baby is born. They all left me with baby gifts -they were so fun to open! I got cute girly clothes (sleepers, and a dress) and hooded towels and washcloths, and a couple of cute rattles. Makes me even more excited about my baby showers!

My prenatal classes start next mon (the 21st) I cant believe it!
My 3d/4d scan is sept 26 - so I will be 27 + 3 - we are really excited!!


----------



## JayDee

Firstly - Meerkat, don't trust the Ikea online stock checker. I got annoyed with it after it kept saying that each day the wardrobe I want would be in tomorrow. Rang the shop and the automated checker said in stock, also spoke to someone who get them to go and check in the warehouse that it actually was. 8 of them vs 0 on the website.
Think that means we're going tonight as they only have 3 of the cot in the warehouse (vs 5 on the website)....

Daisy - I don't think I'd remember to pee in a jug everytime. I guess it's not too bad if you only have one toilet in your house but we don't, and I tend to use whichever I'm closer to, I'd have to have 2 jugs and combine them at the end of the day I think.....

I'm going to be 3rd tri on Sunday - can't believe it! I suppose I do (finally) have a reasonable size bump now. Saw someone I'd not seen for years yesterday and she knew I was pregnant at a glance, better than people thinking I'm fat I reckon, I'm just very slowly running out of clothes that I can wear. Maternity ones still look a bit too big (not that I have many of these) and only the loose belly ones are ok of my normal ones.
It's getting a bit cold so I'm going to start stealing DH's sweaters soon - he's got quite a few zip up type ones, I'm sure he won't begrudge his pregnant wife the loan of one or 2.
What's everyone else wearing? Full on maternity stuff or something inbetween?

Well, wish me luck at Ikea, catch you all later :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Hopefully they DO have your cot JayDee and you'll be all set with it! Good luck!

Well I am so glad I am done with a day of peeing in a jug! It was very tough to remember to do it - I forgot once during the day and then once in the middle of the night - but what can you do?!? They gave me a "hat" to pee in that fit under the toilet seat and then I had to get the jug from my fridge each time and dump it in there and wash out the hat and then return the jug to the fridge. What a pain! Also totally disgusting that I had a plastic jug of urine sitting in my fridge all day and all night! It totally grossed dh out too! LOL So carried that into the hospital this morning - goodbye jug!

Woohoo for third tri!!! Also a little scary - anyone else think so too? I'll be there in a week - hard to believe! I have only bought a few maternity things - everything seems expensive for only wearing it for a few months so i keep putting it off. So if Im at home I have comfy pants - (like sweatpants with a drawstring and no elastic on the bottom) and still wearing my same shirts that were baggier in the middle that I had from before I was pregnant. I have a few outfits and a dress that are maternity that I wear when going out. I bought new bras earlier in pregnancy but thinking I might need new ones again in another month maybe? Also thinking I might need to find some panties that go very low down vs my ones I wear now go maybe 2" below my belly button and are getting uncomfortable.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## JayDee

Thanks Daisy. I am pleased to report that cot, wardrobe and changing table thing were all in stock so DH has the wonderful task at the weekend of putting them all together!

Also impressed that we managed to fit a full size wardrobe (185cm just over 6ft tall) into our Honda Civic! It did have to go between the front seats a little bit so I couldn't see DH the whole way home, was talking to him but couldn't see his face, it was weird! It's a good job DH is strong as it was really heavy and he wouldn't let me help lift it.

I don't really want to buy too many maternity things either, I still have about 10 tops that are baggy enough to fit, although another couple of weeks and it might drop down again. Thinking of just getting a huge cardigan and living in it when it gets cold until xmas, maybe another pair of maternity jeans/trousers (I have 1 and some leggings already) and a couple more tshirts when I get down to the 3 maternity ones that I have. I guess it's lucky I'm not at work so I don't have to buy smart stuff too.

Hope everyone has a good weekend, I think mine is going to be nursery making, I'll take pics to show you next week x


----------



## DaisyBee

So exciting that you are putting together your nursery this weekend!! DH & I are waiting til the end of the month when daycare will be officially done - but then are going to paint and get carpeting put in. Right now it has hardwood with a big rug but we are thinking we would like carpet in that room - at least for a while. So our crib is still in a huge box in our bedroom and the dresser combo unit is in our office.

My hips are starting to hurt in the mornings. Im sick of not laying on my back at all when I sleep! Also been having such weird dreams and sometimes not good ones - which had kindof gone away -but I guess are back!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Meerkat

Have a good weekend all. x


----------



## amerikiwi

Woo hoo--it's the weekend! Tomorrow makes 99 days until my EDD :happydance:. Just saw that you've made the move over to 3rd tri Jaydee! We'll all be following you soon. 

Is that the last pregnancy milestone until birth? In first tri we had the BFP, 12 week scan, hearing heartbeat, and possible first kicks. In second tri we had definite first movements, anomoly scans, gender (for those who wanted to find out early), DH feeling movement, 99 day countdown. So what's ahead for third tri? I suppose starting maternity leave is a milestone. Maybe when we can no longer tie our shoes because of big bumps :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

amerikiwi said:


> Woo hoo--it's the weekend! Tomorrow makes 99 days until my EDD :happydance:. Just saw that you've made the move over to 3rd tri Jaydee! We'll all be following you soon.
> 
> Is that the last pregnancy milestone until birth? In first tri we had the BFP, 12 week scan, hearing heartbeat, and possible first kicks. In second tri we had definite first movements, anomoly scans, gender (for those who wanted to find out early), DH feeling movement, 99 day countdown. So what's ahead for third tri? I suppose starting maternity leave is a milestone. Maybe when we can no longer tie our shoes because of big bumps :rofl:

Me too hon. 99 days today! :happydance::happydance:

Re milestones in 3rd tri - What about braxton hicks and leaking boobs? Woohoo!! :winkwink: Ok just being silly, what about starting our antenatal classes, that's got to be a biggy for next tri.

I'm feeling quite large at the moment, is anyone else?


----------



## JayDee

Well, nursery furniture is put together and in place, well, minus one of the drawers which was faulty in the box, so we're having to wait for them to send us a new one in the post.
DH did all that on Friday night (he said he wanted to get it done), Saturday we went baby shopping again, wanted to get a rocker/bouncer chair for baby but couldn't decide on one (we're awful!)
Sunday we went to a BBQ at his sister's. Think it's getting a bit cold for bbqs now, it was nice when we got there mid afternoon but I was really cold when we left at 7pm. 
Just gives me a good excuse to go shopping for some nice warm winter maternity clothes, think I might do that later!

Also booked a girlie spa weekend in Cambridge for a few weeks time. It's a belated birthday thing for one of them. Hope the weather holds off for that weekend as we're having a day doing tourist things and a day at the spa. 

And yes, today is my first official day in 3rd tri. Piemistress is there with me too. Keeps making me think that I should pack a hospital bag and things. I'm sure it won't be long before I actually do this, but I'm going to wait at least until after our 4D scan a week on Thursday - yey!


----------



## DaisyBee

:rofl: Amerikiwi.... its hard to believe that we are coming up to that cant tie your own shoe stage! My classes start tonight - so cant really count that as a 3rd tri milestone for myself, Ive already had a few braxton hicks, and my 4d ultrasound is saturday only a few days after I start 3rd tri - so Im going to have nothing left!!!! I will have to think of something to break up the last tri - maybe my baby showers? First one is Oct 18 and 2nd one is Nov. 7.

Congrats girls on double digits!! Things are really counting down now! Seems like we were in first tri not that long ago!!

I wish it was cooling down here JayDee - its been warmer this month than it was all summer! And none of my shorts fit anymore - only pants -so I cant wait til it cools off a little! Its been a weird summer for weather here. And we havent had any rain - zilch - in an entire month! Everything is so dry and has been average of at least 15 degrees above normal for sept.


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies! Well you all seem to be very busy indeed... holidays/ikea/shopping/wee tests!!! LOL It was great to catch up on all your news.

I had my 25th week appointment with my GP on friday (albeit a week late! You can never get an appointment when it suits!) She measured my bump (fundal height) and says that i'm measuring 3weeks ahead, but she wrote down 2 so it didn't look so bad!?! I also asked her to do a urine test as i was a little concerned i may be getting an infection, but think it could also be baby thinking my bladder is a squeeze toy but wasn't 100% sure. So she dipped tested my wee - and said i didn't have an infection but there was a raised sugar marker. So she's ordered a blood test for this friday to test the glucose levels in my blood.... if that comes back inconclusive they'll do the proper glucose test where i'll have to drink a horrid sugary drink then test my blood at different moments afterwards to see if my body is coping with sugar! 

I was a quite concerned as i already know our baby is a big one but this has come up in all our ultrasounds 9wks, 12wks, 20wks - so i'm thinking it can't just be gestational diabities as this wouldn't have increased babys size that early or consistantly! But we'll have to wait and see i suppose. I really hope it's not! And i've been ultra conscience of what i'm eating and drinking each day just to be sure!!!

My bump is very large indeed!! That hardly any of my normal tops or jumpers cover the bottom of my bump anymore so i've had to invest in some more maternity clothes. I've found newlook and mothercare are quite cheap for some tops that you'll only wear for the following 4/5months then i won't feel so bad not wearing them again! I've also bought some lovely dress/jumper type tops to wear over leggings and tall boots that look fab for weekends and dressing the bump up a bit! And very very comfy too!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee how exciting getting the nursery together!! Do you have pictures we can see?!

I love the suggestions for third tri milestones. Leaky boobs, antenatal classes, braxton hicks and baby showers are def. added to problematic shoe tying in my milestone list!!

I finally got booked into my antenatal classes! DH and I had problems with work schedules not co-ordinating with antenatal schedules. The group that we were really interested in has added a weekend intensive option held over two Saturdays so we'll go on 31 October and then again on 7 November. I'm so excited. How was your first class Daisybee?

I wish our weather would warm up. Being on the Southern Hemisphere I bought lots of spring and summer maternity wear. We've had a number of cold days and I'm just too big for most of my old winter clothes. I'll send over some cold wind to you Daisybee and you can send some of your extra heat to Jaydee and me! 

TTC hope your glucose test goes well. My glucose tolerance test (complete with gunky sugar drink) is in the next couple of weeks (get the exact date at next mw appt). Maybe baby measuring big means you'll get to meet your little one early!


----------



## JayDee

Oh yes, that would be nice, send some of the sunshine this way Daisy. I was in America this time last year, just near Philadephia, and it was lovely and sunny, a lot better than in was here now anyway.

Amerikiwi - I will take pics for you to see, but it's not finished yet. Whilst we have furniture that's it in a blank room. We need some pictures for the walls, and the last drawer for the dresser first. Hopefully both of these will be sorted this week.

TTC - hope your blood test results are ok. Are you having any other symptoms which could indicate you had gestational diabietes? Not sure what they are; feeling faint when you don't eat enough maybe? I guess watching what you eat and drink can't be a bad thing when you're pregnant anyway.

I forgot to mention, I do now have antenatal classes booked too but, get this for how good our local midwife office is (the admin people at least) the letter came through saying they were to take place on 2, 9 and 16 December when I'm due on 20 Dec! I called to suggest perhaps that was cutting it fine, and it turns out I'm booked in for November, not December, she wrote the wrong thing on the letter, if I hadn't called I would have missed them altogether! Ah well, no harm done I guess....


----------



## DaisyBee

LOL - Yes I would think that would have cut it a little close JayDee for your classes!! I suppose you would definitely remembered everything they taught you however! HA! Glad you got it sorted out.

I think its a great idea to post our pics of nurseries and anything else too - once we all get a bit more organized! I'll for sure be posting pics of my shower presents, etc as well as nursery pics in a month or so (hopefully!)

Good luck on your test ttc. Maybe your baby is just ahead of the game? :shrug: I have my diabetes test monday and not looking forward to it either!

My class last night was good - 8 couples including us... and we did introductions (one couple is due in a month & one isnt due til the end of march!) but the others were all due in nov. & dec. The "teacher" liked to ask us questions instead of just explaining what we should expect. She would say things like " what is something that would clue you in that you should call the hospital before 37 weeks?" and answers were things like more than 4 contractions an hour, backache that comes and goes in a pattern, leaking fluid, etc. Well instead of just telling us the answers - she would wait til someone in the group had an answer. So sometimes I felt like we were just sitting there! So it seemed to go very slowly. I did learn some things though - like that at the hospital I am assigned 1 nurse who will only be my nurse - so if they have 5 women in labor then there will be 5 nurses- one for each woman. Also that we are allowed to eat things like granola bars, yogurt, etc., and be drinking water during labor. I had always heard that you dont eat or drink during labor? So dont know if this is new or just my hospital?? She said if you have epidural then you cant eat - so will learn more about that next week. We saw a video of childbirth - and showed each stage of labor with real women going through it. My dh said on the way home that he is realizing childbirth is going to take everything out of me and is going to be really no fun. (You could see the women being in pain during the contractions - even earlier on) They showed a little of women pushing (one on all 4's, one with a squatting bar, and one on her back) and then showed one baby being actually born. I have honestly seen more of that part on "the birth story" or something like that on TLC. We did some stretches but no breathing things yet. We got a list of things that we should bring to the hospital which is very helpful! We got a big book Im going to look through sometime - the only part I saw while flipping through last night was the cervix dialating part going from 0-10.... 10 made my jaw drop! LOL I think I might forget about that part on purpose!

Today we had some rain!!!! And it is cooler here than it has been all month - so hopefully that warmer weather went your way JayDee and Amerikiwi!


----------



## JayDee

Thanks for the warm weather Daisy, it was actually quite nice here yesterday, although I did go out and buy 2 cosy winter cardigans just in case. They both only button at the top and then hang loose, so it won't matter how big my bump gets, and I can wear them for the rest of the winter (usually warms up in March/April time) if I'm not sick of them by then!

Your classes sound useful, even if the waiting for the answer is annoying, she's maybe just trying to gague how much you all know so she's not telling you stuff you already know?
The eating thing, I think the advice here is in early labour you should eat plain, high energy things like granola bars to build up your energy for the next part. Once you get further on you shouldn't have anything.

Right, well, best finish tidying up before the health visitor comes tomorrow, my house isn't that bad (never was) I just hate tidying so only manage an hour at a time!


----------



## Meerkat

DaisyBee said:


> (You could see the women being in pain during the contractions - even earlier on)

Eeeek nooooo stop!! I am being an ostrich with my head buried firmly in the sand for now... Its too scarey to contemplate! :cry:

JayDee - Congrats on reaching the third tri! And thanks for the info re online Ikea stock check. How rubbish is that?? I'm going a week on Fri so will see what's what then. You mentioned the health visitor visiting you at home. Did your MW arrange this for you? I wonder if I will get a visit too?

Also, you said about packing your hosp bag. Crikey! Were you just joking or is it really something we should be doing already? :shrug:

TTC - Hope your test goes well. My bump seems big too but I can't stop eating so I think thats probably why.

Amerikiwi - Your antenatal classes will all be over before I even start mine. You can share all the gorey details with us!! :haha:


----------



## JayDee

Meerkat, the health visitor just rang me on Friday to ask when would be ok for her to come. I sorted a thread in 3rd tri about it and seems like it's another random one, some places you don't see then till after baby is born.&#8626;And no, i'm not really going to pack my hospital bag yet, but i'm going away for a couple of nights next month so it'll be a good way to check i have all the toiletries i need!


----------



## Emma1980

Hi ladiesssssss, i finally have internet connected at the new place!

Dont have many updates for you, just had a midwife appt today to get my HIP grant forms, she pissed me off that i have to go to a walk in clinic for my 28wk appt as they cant fit me in, so i'm still in a strop about that!

glad to see you are all doin well!


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee said:


> And no, i'm not really going to pack my hospital bag yet

Ha you had me worried there for a minute!

Emma - Hi you, how's your new place? Are you all settled in?


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Everybody,

It's nearly the weekend :) :) :)

Hope you are all well! Looks like our ante-natal classes are all at different times, mine don't start until the 27th Oct for 8 x evenings.

I still haven't made any of the major purchases (cot, car seat, pram etc!) but I have stocked up on wipes, cotton wool, maternity pads and a few sleepsuits! I actually started a spreadsheet today of things i've got to get done and buy before the baby is born (my job is a Planner so you'd think i'd be more organised than this! nearly 28w and I feel way behind in the shopping stakes!). Although we have cleared the spare room ready for plastering and painting and getting discounted cavity wall insulation put in next week - figured now was the time seeing as I'll be at home over the winter.

I don't think we get a health visitor visit here before the baby comes?

Forecast looks quite nice on the East Coast so we might try and head down to Northumberland in the camper van, keen to make the most of our free weekends together before the weather turns bad and I get too blobby to do anything!

Felt some tightning in my tummy earlier (whilst having horrible hot type sweaty flushes in town cause I was far too hot) which am guessing might have been Braxton Hicks but they weren't exactly painless and quite uncomfortable!

Anyhooo hope my Christmas Chickadees are all well and happy! Have fab weekends! 
xx


----------



## Emma1980

Hi Meerkat, all is great thanks, getting settled in, have a friend staying at the mo' as i'm a bit funky about staying here alone lol


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Christmas mums!!

Jaydee, how'd your home visit go? I won't have anyone come to the house until after bubs is born. I think you grabbed all the warm weather from Daisy before it could get to NZ. We've had a big spring snowstorm! 

Emma, good to see you back. Glad you're back online and all moved into the new place.

Pie, I had a hot flash the other day too! Woke up in the middle of the night covered in sweat and kicking all the blankets off of me. It was only 4 degrees Celsius that night so don't think it was due to weather changes. 

Daisy, your class sounds interesting and scary!! It'll be interested to see how everyone's classes compared. I'm a bit worrried about having everything thrown at us over only two days. Both days are intensive 8 hour days. 

Meerkat, I too have taken the head in the sand approach to labour preparation. Although reading about first December baby coming early has made me realize that the time has come to give serious thoughts to that little detail of parenthood (giving birth that is!)

It's Friday afternoon here--almost the weekend. DH and I have been on a massive spring clean/house organize mission so that's what we have planned for the weekend. I suppose you could say we're "nesting"... :happydance: 

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## JayDee

Hi all :wave:

Emma - glad to hear the move went ok. Thought you'd been quiet for a while, I was gettin a bit worried about you! Forgot that it took us about a month to get broadband hooked up when we moved here.

Piemistress - I had a bit of a hot flash, which was accompanied by feeling really sick, when we were on the way to Ikea the other night. I just assumed I was getting travel sick from DH's driving! Taking my jacket off and having a drink of water seemed to stop it. 
Your spreadsheet comment made me laugh, but more at myself. I would normally use a spreadsheet for such things, but actually went for the traditional paper and pen this time. The first hen weekend me and my friends went on a few years ago I wrote a packing list for them in word I think, but they were so impressed that I now have to do one everytime we go anywhere for more than a night!

Amerikiwi - the health visitor visit was fine thanks. After tidying up expecting a full inspection she didn't look at anything. Basically just came to give me the baby health record book (not sure if you have them, they are basically a weight and immunisation record) and to say hello so I knew who she was. Apparently they didn't used to come until baby was about 2 weeks old, but new gov't guidelines say they should come earlier now. She only stayed 15 mins, asked me some basic health questions (how tall are you/your husband? do you smoke?) and whether I was going to breast feed or not. That was it, done. At least I have a very tidy house now!

Can't believe you've had snow! I know it's not at all, but I always think of NZ being a similar climate to Australia and not getting such weather. It's def colder with you than it is here, it's still about 16C I think.

Weekend - yey! We may or may not be going out with some friends tonight. DH has got quite a bad cold, so we'll see how he feels later. He would have been better to stay in bed, but has gone to work. Luckily I don't seem to have had more than a little bit of a sore throat and a bit of a sniffle, I guess my immune system is holding up ok, cos that's what normally happens, he gets ill and I avoid it.

Hope you all have good weekends, a few more will be officially 3rd tri next week as well....:)


----------



## DaisyBee

Good to hear from everyone!!

Emma - glad you are getting settled and the move went well!

Pie - have a fun weekend! Sounds like a good time!

JayDee - what is a health visitor exactly? I dont think we have that over here :shrug: Hope your dh gets better - maybe a relaxing weekend will help his recovery!

Amerikiwi & Meerkat - I dont think the class was very scary - sorry if it came across as such! I think it was informative and realistic. I think the more I learn about what is possibly supposed to happen the less scared I will be when the time comes. I like to be prepared! My thinking is that at least the pain is only temporary - and it is for a really good purpose - that each contraction is one step closer to my baby being here! Im going to make dh remind me of that theory when Im ready to kill someone Im sure! LOL

My last day of working was today - you should have seen me cry!! The last kids to leave are moving 4 hours away next week (perfect timing huh?!?) and I have worked with their family for 4 1/2 years. So I was an emotional wreck when they all (dad included) hugged me goodbye. Hopefully by next week I'll be over it - and be happy to be on maternity leave. Dont think its hit me yet!

Our 4d scan is tomorrow!!! So excited!! I'll try to get some pics posted later this weekend or early next week.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Meerkat

Pie - Interesting what you said about the braxton hicks. I haven't had that yet that I'm aware of but I have had some very uncomfortable feelings in my pelvis when getting up from sitting in the same position for too long. Eek! And still so far to go!

Amerikiwi - Did you get your springcleaning done? I had a quick trip to the shops on Saturday to look at nursery furniture but other than that the weather was so lovely I didn't want to stay in and nest! Oh well there's always next week...

JayDee - Hope your DH is feeling better. Like you, I've had a sore throat for a few days too and a cough :cry: I'm usually good at dodging the bugs when they do the rounds. But this time I don't know anyone with a cold so that's a bit odd, not sure where it came from. :shrug:

DaisyBee - Aww I like your thinking on the contractions, that each one is one step closer to the baby finally being here. :thumbup: Hope you're feeling ok about your maternity leave now. And enjoy tomorrow's 4D scan, I can't wait to see the pics!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend x


----------



## DaisyBee

Hey everyone! Trying to get pics up from yesterday - it was such a fun experience! We saw her suck her thumb, try to stick most of her hand in her mouth, try to put her foot in her mouth, yawn, open her mouth wide with her tongue in full view, open her eyes, stretch, etc! She was being shy and liked to cross her legs at her ankles which didnt let us see her girl parts at the angle she was at - but the last ultrasound wasnt a maybe on the fact that shes a girl - so we are still thinking that she is a girl! She liked to kick at the wand - dont think she liked to be bothered - she looked pretty cozy in there - and liked to cuddle her face towards my body. We also splurged and got a teddybear that plays her heartbeat when you squeeze it. We had so much fun trying to decide who she looks like - the woman even was pointing out a dimple on her cheek! How cute is that! LOL DH was pretty quiet and emotional through the whole thing - he was trying hard not to get all choked up - awww it was all worth the drive and the $ just to see his reaction. :kiss: So we got 93 pics on cd, 12 wallet size pics (we thought they were going to be bigger pics), and a 34 min. dvd of the whole thing. So we will have to get some bigger prints done soon to show them off to our friends and family. Well - I'll get pics done tomorrow - they have my name and phone # on all of them which I dont really want floating around the internet for any random person to see!

Meerkat - I get very uncomfortable in lots of places midbody - when I sit too long, when Im laying in bed and then try to get up - ouch! Having pain in the front of my pelvis - which we learned at childbirth class is cartilage in the front of your pelvis - can move 1 1/2 cm! My thoughts exactly - we have a long way to go!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## JayDee

Hi all - yes, DH does seem to be feeling better now, thanks. He did manage to sleep for about 12 hours on Friday night, and then have a nap on Saturday afternoon before we went to our friends and out for a meal. I had a lovely steak, yes, I know it's naughty to have it cooked medium but tough, it was so worth it. I think the main risk is food posioning, and I feel fine so all is good.

Daisy - a health visitor is kind of like a midwife but for once baby is here. Her way of describing it was they are trained nurses who specialise in child health. From what I can tell they basically check on baby every few weeks in the early months, make sure they are growing ok, and are there to answer any questions you have.
Your 4D scan sounds amazing, I can't wait for mine on Thursday now. We're taking both mums with us as well, so it could be interesting - they get on fine but could do our heads in - so we'll see what happens....

Meerkat - My pelvis is ok for now but I've started to have to put a cushion behind my lower back when I sit down for too long otherwise that is starting to hurt, and our sofa is quite low and my legs are quite long so I keep getting almost stuck on it when I'm trying to get up!

I have my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow morning, just hoping she doesn't keep me waiting too long as I have to go to the job centre (for the last time before I can have maternity allowance hopefully) 45 mins after my appointment time. It's only 10 minutes away so it should be ok, but I bet my blood pressure will be higher if I don't get to see her until 9.50 (I'll need to leave at 10)....


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Everybody!

Hope you all had fab weekends!

Jaydee - Glad your health visitor visit went well. Will you be seeing the same one once bubs is born?

Daisybee - Your scan sounds lovely !!

We went for an 'unplanned' 3D/4D scan yesterday. We weren't sure if we were going to go or not but seeing as we were driving back to Aberdeen through Edinburgh yesterday decided to see if we could get a cancellation and we did!! It wasn't at all spooky (like I thought it might be) and I am now more sure we are having a boy than a girl! They totally avoided that area as we didn't want to know but facially I think Eggnog looks like Chris (his nose and mouth!) but of course, I could be totally wrong! It was so relaxed and they spent a long time scanning me as Eggnog kept moving and they wanted to wait to get a good look at the face. They have estimatated 'his' current weight at 2lbs 13oz at my 28w gestation (tummy is still big!!). Although it was £120 we could have done with not spending it was well worth it and we got hard copy piccys, a nice frame and a CD with all of the pics and moving images on it :)

Have been suffering with some strange backache the past couple of days in that it has been sore across my upper back and shoulder blades (almost like an indigestion type feeling), the sonographer said it could be because he/she is currently in breech position (but thankfully still plenty of fluid so is still moving around lots - last week at MW appt he/she was head down).

Not sure how much longer I will be able to sleep in the camper van though! I had to get Chris to move everytime I wanted to change positions (which was often!). Was great to be back in our own bed last night :) :) :)

Holiday Monday here today so the office is super quiet, am working the day so I can use it towards some time off nearer my Maternity Leave!

xxx


----------



## Meerkat

Daisy/Pie - Your scans sound amazing. I'd love to do it but am just scared I'll see what sex :baby: is and after waiting all this time I don't want to find out by accident now! But I bet the pics and video's will be something you'll cherish forever.

Jaydee - Do you sleep ok at night? Or do you suffer with backache then too? 

It sounds like we're all starting to suffer a bit with various aches and pains now. I guess that will only get worse as we get bigger and the baby nest gets more cramped!

Woe is me....My sore throat and cough are getting worse so I'm off work today. :sleep: I slept til nearly 11am but still feel like I've ran a marathon. I hope LO is ok in there and doesn't catch any of my nasty bugs. Anyone know if I should be doing something particular? I'm just resting at the moment and hoping that will get me better!


----------



## Emma1980

Jaydee, yeah it takes forever, first a fault on the phone line so had to delay the order, etc etc, did my nut in! Interesting about your HV visit! i struggle enough getting in to see the midwife so doubt they'll start that one round here!
28wk appt is just bloods right? you should be fine!!

cant wait to see pics Daisy! your scan sounds fantastic!

Meerkat, i take it its hitting you that its really not that far away?! 13 weeks for you, argh! and is it just me or is time flying so fast!?
Take paracetamol to keep your temperature down and drink lots of water! try to avoid anything else! hope you feel better soon!

Pie - your scan sounds great too! not sure i could be as strong as you and not find out the sex still, i begged to find out the second i walked into my 20w scan lol.... Hope your backache eases soon!

I seem to of avoided all the bugs that are flying around at the moment, i dont know how as a couple of friends are staying with me at the moment and they both have had various things, but my immune system is doing a cracking job...

Had a 25wk appt with the midwife on thurs, that went well, except she couldnt fit me in for my 28wk bloods appt so asked me to go to a walk in hall thing, so pissed off about that and doubt i'll go, though trying to convince myself, i just keep thinking it can wait til i have my 31 wk appt...
Heard bubs heartbeat, which always makes me smile, and i love that it gets stronger and stronger every time...

i'm sure i missed this on you lot when i was moving home but i saw feet popping thru my skin yesterday! was so amazing, i'm sure its happened before that, but yesterday he was going wild and there were feet and hands sticking out everywhere and it could not be mistaken, i think i just finally realised i'm pregnant! i was quite surprised as i'm a big girl and didnt expect to see this stuff!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovely ladies!

Had my bloods taken last friday for my glucose test (should get the results tomorrow) and they did another urine dip test - which came back clear. So i'm thinking it'll be ok but will find out for definate tomorrow. I managed to persuade the nurse to give me some of the urine dip tests to take home with me so i can keep an eye on my levels myself.

My 28week midwife appointment is on wednesday, so i think i get my bloods done again and as i'm rh- the anti d too! eeekk

Will keep you all informed!

xx


----------



## Meerkat

Emma1980 said:


> i'm sure i missed this on you lot when i was moving home but i saw feet popping thru my skin yesterday! was so amazing, i'm sure its happened before that, but yesterday he was going wild and there were feet and hands sticking out everywhere and it could not be mistaken, i think i just finally realised i'm pregnant! i was quite surprised as i'm a big girl and didnt expect to see this stuff!

Wow that's fantastic hon! Can you really see the difference between hands and feet? That's amazing :happydance: And a few weeks ago you were worrying that he wasn't moving about much. I guess he's making up for it now for you!!

TTC - Good luck on Weds. I'm seeing my MW on Weds too and I was told she was taking blood but I'll only be 27+2. Am now wondering if that's right as everyone else seems to be having theirs at 28 weeks. Hmmm I hope I dont have to go twice. I'm not a fan of giving blood and my MW is rubbish at it!!


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Emma - that's great that you can see bubs moving, esp as you were worried about him being lazy a couple of weeks ago. DH had his hand on the bump the other day and said he definately felt bone, like it was a foot or something, but I haven't seen anything defined yet. When he kicks hard my skin jumps but that's it.
Oh, and your internet thing sounds like mine, think it took us a month to get it sorted. Glad you're back online now though, nice to have you back.

Meerkat - I don't get backache when I try to sleep, but I do get dead leg in whichever side I'm laying on, which wakes me up to roll over. Think I do this about 4/5 times a night. 

Hope your cold gets better soon. DH's has gone now, didn't last too long, hopefully yours will be the same. Orange juice, paracetamol and lots of sleep. If you've got a thermometer keep an eye on your temperature, it's mainly bad for bubs when you get a high temperature.

Pie - Your scan sounds great, only 2 days until mine now -yey! 
I sympathize with the camper van thing as well, we have a king size bed at home and stayed at our friends' on Saturday night in a double bed, felt awfully small, I had to keep kicking DH out of the way because I was waking up right on the edge of the bed!

The right spare bit finally came from Ikea yesterday so I'll take some pics of the nursery so far for you to see. It doesn't look much yet, and there are still a couple of things we need to get (rug and pics for the wall) but maybe you can give me some ideas for pics...

Right, need to go to midwife soon so best go find some shoes and stuff, catch you later ladies x


----------



## JayDee

Midwife was fine - different one AGAIN, that's 3 different people at 3 appointments but never mind. She took bloods for iron levels and full blood count (I think), urine test for whatever that does (glucose and protein I think). Blood pressure is the same as it was last time, fundal height is 28cm, spot on where it should be. Baby is laid head down already, was quite surprised by that, but I guess it's normal or she would have mentioned it. His heartbeat is getting stronger every time I hear it, it's weird. Overall, all good and I was actually seen slightly before my appointment time, so no waiting around either.

Got round to taking some pics of the nursery as promised as well. It does look a bit plain I know. Realised it's quite hard to take one pic of such a small room so I took 2, one of the monkey collection that bubs will inherit from us and one of the pile of stuff we already have, which doesn't include travel system and most of the feeding stuff (breast pump, bottles, sterlizer etc). We have the matching bedding to the curtains as well - I'm thinking pale blue rug for the floor and some pics for the wall - what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







29092009151.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6









29092009152.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7









29092009153.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









29092009154.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee, Glad it all went ok today. I'm seeing the MW tomorrow, I haven't seen the same one for the last 3 times either. Mine's off sick apparently. Blood and wee tomorrow, nice.

The nursery furniture looks great hon, it makes me want to dash out and buy my furniture right now!! Still can't make my mind up what to get though. I've always been indecisive but since I've been pregnant it's been much worse.:dohh:

Went to the docs today about my cough. Turns out I have a bronchial infection and he's given me some co-codomol. I asked if LO would be ok as I was worried he/she might catch some bugs off me. Also that all the coughing had made my tummy sore and the baby was kicking like mad every time I coughed. And the doctor was his usual dismissive self telling me that babies survive far worse than than a coughing mother. How does he always manage to make me feel about 2 inches tall? :growlmad:


----------



## JayDee

Meerkat - Doctors deal with pregnancy all the time and forget that we don't know as much as they do. The midwife even did it to me yesterday - "Is baby moving alright?", "Well, he moves, but you tell me, what's normal?"
I'm sure I've heard of other people on the forum taking co-codomol so I'm sure you and LO will be ok. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Emma1980

i take co-codamol for my arthritis and got it taken off me when i was pregnant, so now i'm sulking! though i must say, i did some research on it and the net seems to say that it shouldnt be taken in 3rd tri as the codeine can be addictive for the baby...
Doctors really piss me off sometimes, i wish they would stick to one rule for everyone.

So my due date has been in discussion, i was originally given the 28th december and that changed at my 12 week scan to 3rd Jan, now ive had 4 scans since then and they all say that i'm measuring 28th Dec, what would you go off? i've left is as 3rd of Jan because its what doctors will go off!

Your nursery looks great JayDee, i feel so behind now, my nursery is just full of unpacked boxes and crap that i really should just throw out, i've not even decorated yet! i think i've become baffled by how far on i am because my BF is pregnant yet only at 14 weeks and shes not stressing at all which in turn means i dont think about it! argh!


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks Jaydee. My doctor is rubbish. When I moved surgeries I was given him (well not literally) and the first time I met him I was gutted that he was my doctor. So I asked reception if I could swap him and they said no but I could see any doc I wanted and didnt have to see him. Sadly I had a cancellation appt and he was the only one available so I got him again. Typical! Hope I don't get him again!

Emma - Don't worry I havent started my nursery either so you're not alone! As for the ever changing due date, it's a difficult one isn't it, maybe go with Jan and then if he's early it's a bunus! 

Saw MW today she had a good feel around and said the :baby: is breech at the mo. I think I may have coughed it upside down!!

Oh and some woman at work has been confirmed as having swine flu. Great. What do you do in that situation? :shrug:


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - that is so cool you saw a foot! My little girl moves around so much right now - but cant say that I know what anything is from.. even kicking feeling - I wonder if its from an actual foot or a fist or knee,etc! So glad that your feeling such awesome movement!

JayDee - your nursery looks so good! It makes me want to get my butt moving too! I like that you did more simple approach - its what I am planning on too. The health visitor info - do you guys take your LO to the dr for checkups during the first few months - or is the visitor in place of that? Cause we have to bundle up the LO and go to the clinic for their first checkups - none of it is ever inhome.

Pie - I can see where you would have trouble with a doublebed - my dh complains that between me and all my pillows - that he is hugging the wall everynight- and we have a queen! LOL Poor guy! Your 3d ultrasound sounds so great! Glad you decided to do one!

I had my dr appt on monday - did my glucose test which tasted like fruit punch hi-c... wasnt bad at all ( I was so worried it would be terrible!) They drew blood and I gave urine for the first time since 1st tri (besides my 24 hr thing). The result of my 24 hr test was normal which I assumed since they never called me about it. My blood pressure was a little high cause I was worried about the glucose test and worried about my bp - lol how ironic! But they liked the readings that Ive been taking at home - so they arent worried - thank god! I was measuring 29 weeks for fundal height and lost 3 lbs in the past 2 weeks which I thought was weird - cause I havent been trying. My hospital is telling me I should get the seasonal and h1n1 flu shot. The flu (not sure what kind) is going around my dh's work - so it makes me question whether I should really get the shots? I was thinking I wasnt going to get them - but now - I dont know.

Class on Monday went well - we learned about C-sections and about different techniques for pushing and about breathing for relaxing during each contraction (before pushing). Only 2 more classes to go!

Meerkat - :hugs: Dont let the dr. get to you.... I think they all forget that they are the dr instead of us for a reason! Thats why they get paid for it - To all of us this is so new and different and we question everything. You'd think they would be used to these kindof questions by now! Hope you start feeling better soon!
Also - for the 3d scan - at least for us - the baby is so big right now that she had to purposefully look in that area as far as boy or girl. So if you tell them you dont want to know - I wouldnt think it would be an issue. Ours concentrated so much on facial shots - you could tell them thats all you want! Or if you decide not to do one - you should be seeing your LO in about 3 months - coming up quick!
 



Attached Files:







LAURA_86 crop.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









LAURA_67 crop.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2









LAURA_71 crop.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Meerkat

Wow DaisyBee amazing pics! They look so clear, you can see everything can't you. Is that a yawn I see in the first one? 

How fab, you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## JayDee

Pics are fab Daisy, just 2 hours till mine - yey! I'll reply properly and post some pics tomorrow :)


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee said:


> Pics are fab Daisy, just 2 hours till mine - yey! I'll reply properly and post some pics tomorrow :)

Good luck JayDee!


----------



## PieMistress

How did it go JayDee?!

Here are a couple of pics from our scan last week. Although we didn't find out what Team we are on I think it looks like a boy!

https://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab54/rowiebee/th_09-09-27-141557_BABY_FRYER_20090927.jpg

https://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab54/rowiebee/th_09-09-27-141557_BABY_FRYER_20090-1.jpg


I will put some pics up of how our nursery currently looks to make some of you feel better (there is wallpaper we have stripped off all over the floor, holes in the walls where the plastering hasn't been done etc etc - shambles!!)

After my MW appt on Mon 5th they then move to fortnightly rather than monthly - EEKS!!!!


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> After my MW appt on Mon 5th they then move to fortnightly rather than monthly - EEKS!!!!

Wow Pie that's fantastic - I see what you mean could be a boy, but you just never know... :shrug:

Oooh why are you moving to fortnightly appointments? I had an appt yesterday at 27+2 and she said she'd see me again in a month. Prob down to resources I bet!


----------



## Emma1980

Oooh pie, i think it looks like a boy too!

my next scheduled appt is not til 31 weeks, had my last at 25 weeks, they have asked me to go for bloods at 28 weeks but they cant do them so to go to some drop in clinic, thinking i probably wont do that.


----------



## amerikiwi

Great pictures pie!! 

Jaydee, nursery looks great. I love the monkeys! Can't wait to see your 4d photos too.

Meerkat, hope you feel better soon.

Emma, I'd stick with the 28th since you're other scans have put you there--but then again, I'm partial to that date. :thumbup: I've measured anywhere from the 26th-29th so I'm guessing somewhere between Christmas and New Years. 

Daisy-Glad to hear the glucose test isn't too scary. I have a mw appointment on Monday and then she'll give me the referral for mine. Eeek.

How's everyone feeling now that we're all in third tri? I have developed heartburn for the first time in my life over the last couple of evenings! I'm also growing hair at an incredible rate and starting to feel like a yeti. I spent a good 30 minutes plucking hair this morning (including stomach!!)--it's insane. I thought you're supposed to grow more hair with boys but my girl is making me into a hairy wildabeast!


----------



## JayDee

Baby wouldn't play :(

Well, that's not completely true, we did get to see him for a minute, after 10 minutes of trying to get him to wake up and roll over (he was facing backwards when we arrived) but, once he did face us he was so close to me that they couldn't get a very clear pic of his face. Got to see him open and close his eyes and yawn but then he went back to sleep again.

The woman was really nice, and suggested that I went for a walk and a drink to see if that woke him up. I tried having a mocha (thought coffee and chocolate would be enough caffine) and flapjack as well as jumping (made the grandmas to be who had both come with us, laugh) but it didn't work so she's made us another appointment in a couple of weeks (15 Oct), when she thinks she'll be able to get better pics, so we get to see him again - yey.
Weirdly, she said it's because I'm thin (I've only ever heard on here of scans being difficult when people are bigger) and, although I've got the right amount of fluid, there isn't that much space near baby's head, cos it's right down. In a couple of weeks he should have more room near his head - not quite sure how but she seemed confident. 

All your pics look great, I guess I'll have to wait 2 weeks to share mine...

I had an appointment at 28 weeks, and the next one is at 31 weeks. I'm assuming after that they will be fortnightly. 31 weeks sounds really close to B-day, although it's only a couple of weeks away. 

Emma - I agree with AK, go with 28 Dec if that's what the scans are showing you, or certainly expect him to turn up any time around then. 

Pie - I think your pics look like a boy as well, but then I'm not sure if features continue to develop, maybe they all facially look like boys at the minute....? Maybe pregnancy intuition though, it's worked for me a couple of times....

Meerkat - if you were thinking of getting a scan, I can assure you, they can avoid the area completely if you want to stay on team yellow. The lady yesterday asked before she started whether we knew/wanted to know. So she confirmed he was a boy (didn't want to show his face, but his bits was a different matter!) but I guess they would just stay near the head if you didn't want to know. I don't think they can fit the full baby on the screen at once anymore anyway, you just wouldn't get to see his legs I guess.

AK - The only thing I've noticed different in 3rd tri is my legs feel tired quicker. I think I need to get walking a bit more because I don't want to allow myself to get really out of shape. No heartburn (yet - thankfully) but I am still feeling randomly full, although I'm getting used to it. 

I guess we are now meant to be eating our extra 200 calories a day, personally I'm just eating what I'm eating and, to be honest, half the time not really feeling that hungry. Oh well, I'm sure baby will be ok. I could probably manage a chocolate bar a day but think that'd be worse than not bothering!

So, anyone got any good plans for the weekend? DH is having to work Saturday morning, and he's having to help his dad move fish tanks (they are huge!) so they can lay new floor in their living room. Not sure what else we'll be doing.... Enjoy everyone whatever you're doing x


----------



## DaisyBee

Great scan pics Pie! I think that its hard to tell boy or girl with the ultrasounds, but can see why you think maybe boy. My dh's cousin thought she was having a boy just based on her 2d ultrasound from the jawline, etc. And she had a baby girl last month! Kindof fun that its still a surprise for you - although dont know how you can wait so long!!

JayDee - sorry baby wouldnt come out and play for you - hopefully you can get even better pics in 2 weeks. My baby liked to cuddle her face into me quite a bit - so sometimes we were only seeing 1/2 her face. It made me glad that we paid for 30 min. session. Im sure you're disapointed that you didnt get to see him after the anticipation of it all!

I get seen by dr. once every 2 weeks instead of monthly (is that what fortnightly means?) They were supposed to be monthly til right now - but with my bp - I have been going every 2 weeks the past few times. Everyone where I live sees dr. every 2 weeks during this month and next - and then the last month we get seen every week. Frankly - Im kindof sick of going to the dr!

Amerikiwi - hope your heartburn doesnt stick around! Uck! Ive had it every once in a while through the whole pregnancy - and seems like it isnt based off of my food intake. A few times it seemed like it was from drinking water - lol - is that possible?!?

3rd tri for me = starting to feel huge! Also Im feeling the baby ALL the time lately - she has been so active and every little thing she does I seem to feel. Its great fun when I want to lay down on the couch and watch her play - but its so hard to get to sleep at night cause she thinks its party time right when dh & I would like to get to sleep!

Have a good weekend everyone! We are going to a big sale tomorrow- like a garage sale but in a big building put on my a group that everyone is mothers of multiples. (MOM's group) its called. They had one last spring - but it was harder to shop when we were in first tri and didnt know anything then! Im hoping its a fun time with some good deals!


----------



## amerikiwi

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Jaydee, so sorry your little man wouldn't play. At least it gives you a good excuse to see him again in two weeks! :happydance:

Daisy, how was the big garage sale? I bet mum's of multiples have heaps of baby gear! I'm also now into fortnightly (every two weeks) midwife appointments until the last month. 

I had my midwife appointment today and went for my glucose tolerance test. I had to drink the glucose drink and then wait one hour to have my blood drawn. I figured the drink would be pretty sweet, but it was even worse than expected. I had to finish the drink within 2 minutes and was almost out of time so ended up sculling most of it just before the buzzer! :bodyb: My little girl was going crazy from the sugar rush and bopping all around by the time they took the bloods. Hopefully this one is clear, otherwise I have to do another one with a sweeter drink and more time between bloods.

As for the heartburn, I found out mine is actually acid reflux. Like Daisy, mine was not triggered by food eaten. Instead I got it when I hadn't eaten and drinking water as well. Midwife suggested lots of snacks and small meals throughout the day to keep the stomach with food in it. I also got some pregnancy approved over the counter acid reflux pills which have been a great help. :thumbup:


----------



## JayDee

Hi girls

Yeah - that's how I'm looking at the scan thing, just another excuse to see him again. I also revisited the website of the company at the weekend and some of the pictures on there are about as good as she'd managed to get of ours, just he was clearly asleep and wasn't going to do anything interesting for the video. I'm quite happy that we get to see him again.

Oh, and he's learnt kicking HARD at the weekend, I'm sure that feet and hands are now trying to get out thru my skin, and that he's decided my kidney is a football! It's nice to know he's ok but it keeps making me jump, and DH worry because of my reaction!
Oh, and I think baby is pushing up on my diaphragm because I keep feeling really short of breath even just sat down, which is also making DH ask if I'm ok, I don't even notice that I'm doing it. The joys of pregnancy I suppose...

AK - your glucose test sounds weird, I'm not sure they do those here, no-one has mentioned it.

AK and Daisy - hope your acid reflux gets better soon. I have a feeling I might get something similar soon, I still keep feeling really full and drinks almost get stuck in my throat sometimes, I'm sure they don't but that's what it feels like.


----------



## DaisyBee

Well the big "garage" sale was a total bust! DH & I were very bummed out - there was hardly anything decent there at all. There was only 1 breast pump, 2 toddler racecar beds, 3 cribs, 1 exersaucer, NO highchairs! The toys & clothes seemed very used - like maybe they had been purchased at a garage sale before - and 1/2 of them seemed very overpriced - they would want $7 for 1 very used sleeper, $4 for 2 onesies. I can get a better deal than that for new things in the store! Oh well!

JayDee - isnt it a weird feeling when bubs makes you basically jump?!? I get startled and cant even control my reaction - which makes people look at me weird when Im in public! LOL
Amerikiwi - that is good to know about the acid reflux! I never thought about trying to eat MORE food or more often LOL. When I get that feeling I usually continue to not eat thinking eating would make it worse! HAHA Shows what I know!


----------



## JayDee

Daisy- your garage sale does sound a bit rubbish but at least you know you didn't miss out on a bargain. Hope you manage to find some stuff in the shops instead.

It is weird when bubs makes you jump isn't it? I guess we'll have to get used to it though. DH also saw him punch out from my belly last night, first time he's really seen it, and he was a bit freaked out I think (in a nice way). I've noticed him do it quite a lot over the past few weeks but by the time DH looks baby stops.

I'm still getting some people (who don't know me) looking at me questioning when I say I'm almost 7 months pregnant, 2 people did it yesterday, maybe I'm just dressing it well! I don't mind, hopefully the neater the bump stays the sooner I'll fit back into my normal clothes again.

I got some raspberry leaf tea tablets yesterday, is anyone else going to use them? We've got a few weeks before we need to worry about them yet but I had to go to a health food store to get them and I remembered yesterday, it's not somewhere I think I've ever been before in my life!


----------



## Emma1980

ooooh tablet form, never thought of that, ive seen the teabags around but never the tablets, i'll be sure to get some, i'm workin on getting this baby out a couple of weeks early lol

People are the opposite with me JayDee, they think i should be ready to drop by the size of me, or that theres more hiding in there, i personally dont think im that big!

Anyone got names sorted yet?!


----------



## JayDee

Holland and Barrett was the only place I found the tablets Emma, but I didn't look that hard, only boots, superdrug, tesco and asda.

We're still undecided on names, we crossed out everything on our original list so I had to write a new one. There is one on there that is our fave at the minute, well it's DH's fave and I need it to grow on me a bit more. Maybe once we've got a decent pic from the 3d scan next week I might be able to see if he suits it or not, it doesn't feel like he does at the minute....

How about you? Are you having to consult FOB or is it really up to you? 

Hope you've settled into your new home ok x


----------



## Emma1980

He's requested that he choose the middle name of Andrew, because thats his middle name, my shortlist so far is Shay, Finley, Leo, Corey & Kian, i have found they've all changed from the original list too, FOB vetoed them all as they were already members of his near family called that, we had another name on this list that we both liked, and for the life of me i cant remember what it is, typical eh? damn baby brain!

I'm getting there with the settling in, still a few strange noises to get used to and think i'm gonna hafta get used to being able to hear everything that goes on in next doors master bedroom ifkwim lol


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok. Just posted this in Older Mums thread. I had a bit of an embarrassing adventure last night after a worrying day of hardly feeling LO move...

I got home from work and was still worried about lack of movements from LO. So I laid on the bed on my side, then my back, then the other side and still hardly a movement. DH could tell I was worried and insisted that I call NHS Direct to put my mind at rest. So I did and they told me to call the Labour Ward for advice. And as soon as the lovely MW starting speaking to me I burst into tears and couldn't stop. I was mortified!! Anyway, she told me to come in straight away and pack an overnight bag just in case! 

So DH and I headed off to the maternity ward. When I got there they were so lovely and the MW I spoke to on the phone came over and I started crying again! :cry:

Anyway to cut a long story short she wired me up to a monitor which checked the amount of movement and another one which listened to the heartbeat. Typically, and to my relief, LO started kicking like mad more or less as soon as I was hooked up to the machine! I was so happy but also really embarrassed to be there. I hate the thought of wasting their time or them thinking I'm neurotic or paranoid.

Then a doc came to check me and the baby and reassured me that everything was fine. Me and DH were there for over an hour altogether. DH was starving bless him They were very reassuring and the lovely MW said if she was me she would have done the same and I was right to go and check if I was worried.

So I've been in a labour ward! I haven't told a soul (apart from all of you!), and have sworn DH to secrecy as I'm still pretty embarrassed by the whole episode but I feel so relaxed today and is having a lovely kicky day too!

One funny thing, I had packed my overnight bag in a haze of tears and when I came to unpack realised I had put in a pair of clean knickers, pyjama bottoms (no top), my toothbrush and my hair straighteners. Think I need to rethink this choice when I go in for the real thing!!


----------



## Emma1980

ohhhh sorry you were so worried but couldnt help an laugh at your overnight bag! think we need to work on this dont we! lol... when should we have it packed by? whats everyone using as their overnight bag? i havent even thought about it... been so excited that my friend has bought me the Radley baby bag that i forgot all about my over night bag!


----------



## Meerkat

Ha thanks Emma x

Not sure when it should be packed by. My SIL just used a normal little suitacase as hers. I'll prob do that too, but you're right I need to work on the contents... :awww:


----------



## JayDee

Ha ha at the bag packing, although I think given how stressed you were you did well to get that much stuff in.
Glad all is ok, I worry when he doesn't kick me within half an hour of waking up (he usually does so I've just got used to it, like to think it's him saying "I'm still here mum") so dread to think what I'd be like if I didn't feel anything all day. 

I was reading some pregnancy magazine the other night (think it was the free one I picked up from boots) and it had things to do in each trimester and third was pack a hospital bag, as well as book yourself in for a session at the hairdressers while you still have time and buy some nursing bras. DH read it over my shoulder and asked if I'd packed mine yet! Did point out it was slightly early, but then decided the next day that I'd put some baby stuff in the change bag just in case! No clothes in there yet cos I need to wash it all first but nappies, wipes etc are in there now, just in case.
I'm just going to use my normal overnight bag/small suitcase for my stuff, which I think I could get together within a minute or 2 if I needed to so not worried about that.

Emma - I think new houses always have strange noises, after a few months you won't even hear them. When we moved into our first house (we're on 2nd now) a few years ago we had to buy a burglar alarm because we kept thinking next door's front door was ours and there was someone in our house when we were in bed!


----------



## Meerkat

Jaydee, and there was me the other day asking you if it was too early to pack a bag yet! Looks like its never too early eh? 

Spooky about the front door, I'd hate that. I sometimes think that our neighbours garage door is ours when they open it. DH keeps all his surf and windsurf boards in our garage and would cry a thousand tears if they were nicked! But I've been thinking about getting an alarm fitted for some time. 

Do you feel happier now that you have one?


----------



## Emma1980

Yeah, i'm waiting for my brother to come fix the alarm system, i hear noises from next door lots too! though recently its just been rough sex, lol.... oh and the dogs!

I guess i should pack a bag too, geez, it seems so early, but i do get the feeling that this babies gonna come early anyways, i'm due last in here, watch me be the first to pop!

anyone got a list of what needs to be in it, i'll need to be buying some stuff me thinks!


----------



## Meerkat

Emma1980 said:


> I guess i should pack a bag too,
> 
> anyone got a list of what needs to be in it, i'll need to be buying some stuff me thinks!

:amartass: Hair straighteners! Always handy... 

Seriously, I think there's a list on third tri somewhere. Think I might print a copy for myself actually..


----------



## JayDee

Ha ha - I know, I do think it's far too early to have a bag packed but I was bored and all the things were there so..... As I say, I'm not packing my bag until either 1 December or when the midwife tells me he might be coming soon, whichever is first.

Yes, we did feel much better once we had an alarm. I think we set it on a night for a year or 2, then I think the batteries ran out in the remote control/some of the sensors so we stopped, but we'd got used to the noises by then and lived in a very safe area.
There is an alarm on this house but we don't use it at all, in fact, I'm not sure I even know the code any more. I set it the weekend after we moved in and didn't close the garage door properly (not sure how cos it locked) so the alarm was going off all day whilst we were out! Thought after that we'd best give the neighbours' ears a rest!!!

Going on my girls' weekend tomorrow - yey. Not seen most of them for about a month (they've all been on holidays and exciting things like that) so it'll be good to catch up. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that it doesn't rain tomorrow (Sunday's ok, cos we're doing spa stuff at the hotel then) and that the slightly sore throat I've had for the last couple of days doesn't get worse.....


----------



## Meerkat

Enjoy your girls weekend JayDee, fingers crossed for good weather :thumbup:


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Chicks,

Well, it's definitely a day for DIY up in Aberdeen. Ming, Ming, Ming (!). At least we can get something constructive done! The wallpaper is nearly all stripped off, the radiators are both off and it's generally a right tip! 

Hope you have all had good weeks? They seem to be going by faster and faster these days (scary!) and it's starting to feel as though childbirth is actually really going to have to happen! Am sure I will be in the 'bricking it' lounge soon! My ante-natal classes are starting quite late - not till 27th Oct and don't finish till 8th Dec which is less than 2 weeks before my due date! At least it might all stay fresh in my mind (if my baby brain can take it all in!)

FINALLY bought a car seat and a pram! Can't believe it! After weeks of deliberation and ummming and ahhhing we went out for the day last weekend to a small nursery shop in the country that had the biggest selection of prams i'd seen so far, and we both loved the Maxi Cosi Mura 3. After looking online we then found it in last year's colours for half price so job done! I know it's in blue and although we are convinced it's a boy hopefully it's not too boyish incase a wee girl does arrive! I did love the red colour but couldn't really justify the extra £200+ just for that :)

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

Jaydee : I've actually started getting some bits and pieces together too for my hospital bag :) The list of things to pack does seem HUGE though doesn't it, god knows how i'm going to fit it all in my bag !! Hope you have a FAB girls weekend and the weather is better for you than it is up here!

Emma - I will be giving the raspberry leaf tea a go too. I would love for the baby to arrive before Christmas (!)

Meerkat - Glad everything was okay after your visit to the hospital. You definitely did the right thing :) Your comment about the hair straighteners made me chuckle! Are you sleeping better now? My morning aches and pains have subsided a bit but am sure they will return with a vengance soon!

Amerikiwi - I'm definitely slowing down with things now i'm in 3rd Tri. My energy levels have dropped and I don't feel like exercising much (which is really unusual for me). Haven't noticed heartburn but do have restless legs in the evening when i'm trying to relax and when I'm trying to sleep.

DaisyBee - Sorry the garage sale was I let down! I hate it when that happens and you get all excited about a bargain but it's rubbish! I can't remember if you said you had names picked out yet for your little girl?

What are people's thoughts on baby monitors? Has anybody bought one yet or considering one of those movement monitors? The BT 150 digital monitor gets good reviews.

MW appointment on Monday (the 31w appt) then they go to fortnightly. Last time she told me to start thinking about my birth plan - MWAHHH!! I then think at 35w they go to weekly but not totally sure.

Have had to totally segregate my wardrobe too into clothes that fit and ones that don't. There isn't much to choose from nowadays! Next dilemma is what to wear to the Xmas Dinner Dance! :)

x


----------



## angie-roo

Hello there, angie here! better late than never, how do you become a december star? I am due on the 17th. I think I am having a girl but the sonographer couldn't be certain. This is my first baby and as soon as I hit the 3rd trimester I started having back ache, wee infections and rising bp. Am looking for a bit of support and advice as I find my mw a bit wishywashy and I have only been offered 1 antenatal class which I am having during my 36th week! I am 30 weeks + 3days, hello to all hope to make your aquaintence


----------



## Emma1980

Just post in the december stars thread, currently posted in third tri!

welcome! :D


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> Am sure I will be in the 'bricking it' lounge soon!

Will be there waiting for you Pie!! :winkwink:

Cool pram and car seat you've chosen, I'm still deliberating... I'm rubbish at making decisions at the best of time!

I am sleeping better these days thanks hon. Odd really, I gave up trying to stay on my back all night and since then I seem to automatically lie on my side the majority of the time! What's that all about?? :shrug:

I haven't decided on a monitor yet but I bought a Avent steriliser and some bottles today (for combining or if I don't get on with BF'ing.) Both my sisters advised me not to buy the small bottles and go straight for the 9oz ones as the little ones don't get used for long.

Hooray, my stepmum and I painted the nursery yesterday. Just did it white, I've decided to add lots of colourful pics and I bought some wall stickers from Ikea too. I'll see how it looks and then decide what to do next.

Got a call from the docs surgery asking me to go for a blood test for glucose tolerance in 3 weeks. I don't know if this is in response to the the blood test I had a couple of weeks ago or just routine? Or to do with my old age? Anyone got any ideas please? x

Hey Angie-roo, :hugs: sorry to hear you're having a rough time in your third tri. I know what you mean about rubbish info from MW's. I feel the same about my doctor..


----------



## JayDee

Hi ladies 

My weekend away was lovely thanks. The weather held off until 2 minutes before we arrived back home, was surprisingly nice when we were away.
Saturday we just did a bit of sight seeing after lunch, then back to the hotel for dinner. Me and the other pregnant girl dropped the other 2 off in town so they could go drinking and retired to the hotel to watch a dvd! Rock and roll or what??
Spa things were nice on Sunday, but we were just sat around most of the day waiting for our turn. Decided not to sit in the pool area as it was just too hot, it was quite nice to just sit and chat and read magazines though, don't get chance to do it very often.

Pie - I've not really looked at baby monitors but I think the BT one did win an award if I remember rightly. I left that to DH, who wants the angelcare one with the movement monitor so we actually manage to sleep without poking the baby every 5 minutes to check he's ok. He always reads the reviews on amazon, they seem to be more detailed than any others.
I also like the pram, we did look at that one as well, can't remember why we decided against it, probably the price in the shop, but the one you've got seems like a good deal.
I don't think it matters if baby is a girl in a blue travel system, we've got red knowing ours is a boy.
I have been segregating my wardrobe throughout, but also don't have that much left but I refuse to buy anything more now, not for just 10 weeks. I've got probably half a dozen maternity tops, a m dress, a pair of m jeans as well as some leggings and a couple of pairs of jeans and a few baggier tops that still fit from my normal wardrobe, that'll have to do.

Meerkat - no-one has mentioned a glucose test to me, but it seems like AK and Daisy had to have them too. That said, my midwife seems a bit rubbish at telling me what I need to do and when so maybe I'll turn up at 31 weeks and just be told about it then.

Angie - welcome along, my antenatal classes are 33-35 weeks (I think, 2 Nov for 3 weeks) but are only 2 hours each time. They also do weekend ones which are 6 hours in one day - is that what you're having? As you can tell from the above post, I'm not too impressed with my mw either, seems to be a common thing....

Actually, when I was at the spa yesterday, I was reading a thing in the newspaper about the fact that most women don't trust/believe/value the advice given by mw/doctors and choose to go online for advice instead, guess that's probably true cos I'd trust people on here more than mw.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hello everyone,

Havent been on for a few days - seems like forever! I feel like I'm busier now that Im not working! I've been working hard on cleaning & organizing everything - all my closets, etc. We have the nursery (old toyroom) all cleared out and have started painting. OK - dh is painting - he has decided that I am NOT allowed to help even with windows open. LOL Well if makes him feel better - he can do it all!

I got my hair highlited on thurs. and after 1 washing most of the color left! Darn hormones! My last coloring was in august and we realized that the color didnt last very well that time either (although I didnt realize it left quite so soon!) So this time she made it super blonde- well Im back to almost my same color that I had a before I went in! LOL Oh well! I just wanted it to look its best - my first baby shower is coming up on Sunday. I'm very excited!!

My bp has been not so great - keeps going up and down which is better than staying high I suppose - I see the dr tomorrow - we'll see what they say.

Meerkat - my glucose test was a routine thing done but Im in the states - so not sure if yours would be just routine or not. They never called me with results - which dh thinks must mean I passed - but keep thinking that when I show up tomorrow at the dr. they are going to tell me I really did fail and they just forgot to call! (Maybe this is my problem with my bp - too much worrying! oops!) Im sure you will be fine - I've also heard that even if you fail the first test - most people pass the 2nd test which includes 12 hrs of fasting or something like that. So I'm sure you'll be fine.

JayDee - sounds like you had a great weekend! Im sure it was nice to get away and just hang with the girls.

My last prenatal class is tonight & we get a tour of the hosptital where I deliver - boy does that make this all very real or what?!?!


----------



## amerikiwi

Hello Christmas Mums!

Daisy, my mw never called with the results of my glucose test either. I'm assuming no news is good news but also have a part of me worried that when I show up for next appointment, she's going to tell me I failed. May have to have a piece of cake before the appointment just in case! 

Meerkat, I wouldn't worry too much about it. In some places it's routine like the USA, and in others it's offered if you tick off one of the risk factors, i.e.: baby measuring big, gained a lot of weight during pregnancy, family history of diabetes, age, etc. 

Pie, we haven't looked at baby monitors yet. Like Daisy, I do like the sound of the ones that have a movement sensor! Congrats on buying the pram! We bought a blue one for our little girl, so I don't think there's any problem with that. :thumbup:

Jaydee, sounds like a lovely weekend! I'd love a spa day right now. Your antenatal classes start around the same time as mine, except that mine are a total of 16 hours done in 2 8-hour days. I told DH that he'll have to take good notes because once I'm labour it'll be up to him to remember everything we were taught.

Welcome Angie! :wave:

My Brother in Law is getting married in two weeks in Aussie, so I"m looking forward to a long weekend away. I'm having quite a hard time finding a nice cocktail dress in maternity wear though! Lots of black dresses but I don't think black would work for a spring daytime wedding! My DH found a nice white dress and was then surprised when I said, "I can't wear white to a wedding!" Silly man, I had to explain to him that a) I'd look like a whale in white but more importantly b) white is reserved for the Bride! I used to have my wardrobe separated by clothes that fit and those that didn't, but eventually removed all the clothes that didn't fit so that I didn't have to see them every day. They'll return after bubs is born!


----------



## Emma1980

hey ladies! 

glad you had a nice weekend JayDee, good luck on finding something to wear Amerikiwi!

i'm in a mood, prolly hormones, lol but my friend is in being induced today, and it seems she has the same names as me chosen, i wouldnt mind but i picked names that were very uncommon, almost unheard of and her mum just told me she'd changed her mind and has gone with the same names as me, bitch or what?! argh!


----------



## amerikiwi

Emma, that's a rough situation! Had you told her the names that you liked or did she randomly get the same name on her own? 

If she just now changed her mind, once she sees her little one, she may think he looks more like the original name. If not, I grew up best friends with a girl that had the same name as me and it worked out fine. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that she goes back to original name!


----------



## JayDee

Oh Emma - how annoying! I'd be emotional (or however you described it) about that as well. As AK says, maybe she'll change her mind back again when she sees the baby.

Daisy - glad to hear you're keeping yourself busy - haha. Sounds like DH is pulling his weight as well, always good to hear.

AK - have you looked online for a dress. Not sure if they deliver abroad, but in the UK asos.com seem quite good for maternity stuff, and slightly different stuff as well. Maybe it's worth a look to check delivery options or look for something similar locally?

My little one has been wriggling and kicking the <i don't know what> what out me for the last 24 hours, hopefully he'll keep it up for Thursday when we're having another go at the 4D scan - fingers crossed....:)


----------



## Emma1980

I purposely didnt tell her my name choices cos its the type of person she is, but someone else did, looks like she just decided to copy, i just hope she has a girl! 

FX he keeps his wriggle on Jaydee!

mines had his wriggle on the last coupla days too, i'm sure hes breakdancing or something, who'd of thought i was ever worried about not feeling anything!


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - I hope your friend has a girl too - then it wont matter that she's trying to steal your names! How rude!

Well my dr said that my blood pressure isnt great - but isnt horrible either. So they will just keep checking it & unless it goes way up that its nothing to worry about. Whew! Nothing was mentioned about my diabetes test :shrug: so guess I passed. I forgot to ask her about it. Everything else is going well. I mentioned my horrible pelvic pain & sciatica issues that I have been getting & seem to be getting worse - she said "very normal" and just typed it into my chart - great help she was! I wanted some advice but guess that was asking too much.

My last childbirth class was last night & we got a tour of the maternity part of the hospital. Last nights class went over different breathing & what happens after the baby is born - for both me & baby. The hospital looks great - actually very calm and peaceful place which isnt what I was expecting at all. I labor, give birth, and recover in the same room - they just switch beds after delivery. And they have the baby in the room with me afterwards all the time - for all the checks they do, bath, etc. unless major issues - which they said hardly ever happened. Overall the classes made me calmer and feel more prepared for what will be happening.


----------



## Emma1980

My friend had a boy about 30 mins ago, waiting on the name announcement, there could be a war lol!

Daisy - my midwife was a bit poo on my joint issues, just kinda fobbed me off too! your childbirth class sounds great, glad you feel more relaxed!


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations to your friend Emma - hope his name isn't the same as the one you've picked out.
Also glad you can feel bubs moving a lot more now, my friend that's due in March was saying at the weekend she'd love to be able to feel hers moving so that she knew he/she was ok, only felt like yesterday we were feeling like that (she's 18 weeks)....

Daisy - your antenatal classes sound great, hope mine are as good, they start in a couple of weeks. Unfortunately they aren't at the hospital, but I'm sure they will explain what happens there.

I'm making a note of what wakes baby up, toasted muffin, orange juice and decaf coffee seemed to work this morning so might have the same tomorrow :)


----------



## DaisyBee

JayDee - when I had my ultrasound I was drinking oj in the waiting room - the gal told me to put down my oj - cause it would be more than 15 min. before we got started. She said oj works - but only for like 15 minutes and then baby will fall asleep - so maybe bring some with you to the ultrasound - & then wait to drink it til right before you are about to start. Good luck with getting some good pics!

TMI part coming..... Im totally shocked - I noticed yesterday evening that my breasts leaked! Breastfeeding is something I am planning on trying to do - but I have pushed it back in my mind & really havent thought much about it. Well I was feeling like my nipples were really itchy last night & so was going to look at one to see why it would be so itchy - well as I was doing this - noticed that I had a spot (dry) on my bra & also had one on the other side! Not a huge amount - but my jaw dropped - I really wasnt thinking that would happen to me - & so am still in total shock about it. Well I guess this means my boobs work - lol - for some reason was thinking they might not work :shrug: LOL

Emma - hope your friend chooses a total different name than yours - FX! Waiting for an update!


----------



## Emma1980

JayDee my friend was saying the exact same thing yesterday, though shes at 17 weeks, she said no matter how many scans it will not feel real until she gets kicked, i must admit though, i didnt believe anything til those first kicks...

lol daisy, i'm expecting something similar soon, my nipples look like theyre falling apart, anyone elses like this? they kinda look like bits of skin are falling off.. really weird!

My friend had a boy and so far his name is Harley, so i think i'm safe, weeee!


----------



## Meerkat

DaisyBee said:


> TMI part coming..... Im totally shocked - I noticed yesterday evening that my breasts leaked! Breastfeeding is something I am planning on trying to do - but I have pushed it back in my mind & really havent thought much about it. Well I was feeling like my nipples were really itchy last night & so was going to look at one to see why it would be so itchy - well as I was doing this - noticed that I had a spot (dry) on my bra & also had one on the other side! Not a huge amount - but my jaw dropped - I really wasnt thinking that would happen to me - & so am still in total shock about it. Well I guess this means my boobs work - lol - for some reason was thinking they might not work :shrug: LOL

Daisy - Bless, I'd be freaked out too! I hadn't even really considered the possibility of leaky boobs until my friend said it happened to her. I rushed out and bought some pads just in case, but no sign so far. 

The other thing I learned was that your milk doesn't just come out the end of the nipple like a bottle teat. Apparently, it comes out of more than one hole like a seive. Nice! Am I being a bit dim or should I have already known that?? :shrug:

Emma - Any news? What has she decided to call him?! Has she nicked your name?

Amerikiwi - Ha made me laugh about the white dress. Silly men eh? They know _nathing_! :nope:

JayDee - How was the :baby: scan today? Did you get some good pics?

I shut the car door on my bump today and scratched a nice red mark along my belly. Bubs seems ok thankfully but if he's born with a dent I'll know why :cry:


----------



## JayDee

Hi ladies, sadly bubs still didn't want to play properly, for the record oj (well orange, mango and pineapple smoothie) didn't work with this one, tried it half way through.

He was kind of awake this time, but not very active, and wanted to have his feet, his hands, his cord or a combination of the 3 in front of his face all the time!

I'm about to change my profile pic to one of the pictures, he's got his hands in front of his face but you can see he's kinda cute (well I think so anyway).

Emma - glad your friend didn't use your chosen name, funny how our friends said the same thing about kicks. I think my friend is getting first flutters, but until they are proper kicks you think they could be something else don't you? 

Daisy - I was actually wondering when the leaky boobs thing might start happening. I might ask the midwife next week because mine haven't got that much bigger either, only a cup size and they weren't big to start with, just hoping they'll do what they are meant to when the time comes!

Meerkat - I'm sure bubs will be fine, even if your skin isn't! Me and the lady doing the scam were poking at my bump yesterday to try and get bubs to move and he seemed very unaffected by any of it!

My husband's birthday today, so I'm going to go make a cake soon... :)


----------



## Meerkat

Jaydee - Shame LO didn't want to play again. He must know you're watching him, bless. You're right he is cute, and it's amazing how much detail you can get on the 4D scans isn't it!

You said you're baking a :cake: for your hubby's birthday. I am also very proud today - I baked a cake last night. First time in about 10 years. Truly! DH's parents are coming for the weekend (if they can get here with the M5 being closed!) so I thought I'd make a porter cake. My friend went over to Ireland and had some porter cake there and then made some for us in the office. It was gorgeous, so I hope mine is too. DH was very amused when he came home after work and found me baking!


----------



## DaisyBee

Good for you being all domestic like Meerkat! Cake sounds yummy! Have a fun weekend with the inlaws! Im sure bubs is all safe and fine - isnt it weird how our bumps get in the way - I keep thinking I can squeeze through somewhere - yep not even close! I didnt know that about the milk coming out like a sieve - hopefully I learn more details at the breastfeeding class next week - I am so clueless! DH is dreading going - but they told me that he should come too - so he's getting dragged along. LOL

Happy bday to your dh JayDee! Im hoping to eat some kind of cake this weekend - my baby shower is sunday. I was told that they were considering NOT having cake!?!! It was my only request besides the no deli meat. So I restated my position on how important cake is to a pregnant woman! LOL We'll see if they get one or not - otherwise might have to go buy one myself on the way home - Ive been looking forward to the cake for weeks!

Jaydee - sorry your little man didnt want to play - but your pic looks really good! Maybe he likes to cuddle with things by his face - something to remember after he's born.

My boobs havent really grown either -not in cup sizes anyway - Ive had to go up # sizes but thinking that is from the fact that I seem to have gotten a fat back - uck!! I went shopping yesterday for something to wear at the shower as nothing I had seemed quite right. I actually went down a size in pants & up a size in the top. After trying on everything in the store I finally found something I really liked. So im opposite of my normal body - i'm usually bigger on bottom than on top - so shows wear my weight is going- Ive gained not quite 20 lbs so far & most of that was 1st tri when I was having ms & the only thing that sounded good was pastries & breadsticks - lol.

Emma - so glad your friend isnt stealing your favorite names! What a relief huh? Not sure about the flaky boob thing - havent noticed that - but my skin is really dry lately (all over) Is it like that??

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, your little man is such a cutie!! Shame he didn't want to play more, but great profile pic! Happy birthday to your DH. How was the cake?

Daisy, congrats on the leaky boobs! When making my 3rd tri milestone list, I forgot to add that one. They say that those who leak during pregnancy generally have their milk come in faster. I haven't had any leaks, but would like some before bubs is born just to let me know that plumbing is working!

Meerkat, how did your cake turn out? Hope you're having a great weekend with the in-laws.

Emma, congrats to your friend and so glad she didn't steal your chosen name!!

I told DH yesterday that I was going to bake a cake today and that was before coming on here and reading about all the cakes of the weekend!! Daisy, hope you got a huge cake for your baby shower!

It appears this weekend is all about :cake: :cake: :cake: for the Christmas Cake mums. :happydance:


----------



## Emma1980

awwwww Jaydee, looks like youve got an awkward lil bugger in there!!

I also wondered about the milk, im gutted my boobs havent grown at all! still a freaking A cup, NOT FAIR!

Nah Daisy its not at all like that, they kinda look scabby, like theres blood (well its not blood cos it wont wash off) in every crease? they look all bitty, like theyre disintegrating, not worried about it, i know our bodies are weird during pregnany so i'm just accepting it!

Geeez, get you all being domestic goddesses baking cakes! think you should all send me some!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Chicks!

Hope you have all had fab weekends! Back to work tomorrow but it's getting scarily close to my finish date (ok, well not that close - 4th Dec, but close enough!!). When are other people finishing? This is 2 weeks before my due date - i'm not sure how optimistic i'm being leaving it that late though - ho hum!

Picked up a 2nd hand Bednest Crib from a lovely lady on here on Friday then spent the night in the camper van (near Edinburgh). It was absolutely freezing and we woke up to frost inside & outside the van!! Had a lovely touristy day in Edinburgh on Saturday then went to Ikea on the way home (also plumping for the Leksvik range JayDee - it's really lovely - what pieces did you get??)

Hope everybody's cakes turned out well! I'm on a soup mission this afternoon (Winter Ministrone & Spicy Lentil).

Boobs wise i've gone from a 34A to a 36C/D (!) I can't remember what they were like before! Have had no 'leakage' yet but got some nursing pads for my hospital bag today, along with a couple of emergency cartons of formula milk just in case the breastfeeding takes a while to kick in (likewise wouldn't mind a wee bit of leaky boob just so I know my 'plumbing' is working, that made me chuckle Daisy!)

My friend had a baby girl 2 weeks ago weighing a whopping 11lbs 15oz (!). She was 2w 4 days overdue and was induced but it didn't work so ended up having a C-Section but at that size am sure she is glad she did!! 

Glad you managed to get a couple of scan pics JayDee - at least you got to see bubs on the screen again and know everything is ok, even if he wouldn't play ball :)

We are totally sorted with girl's names but struggling big time with boy's names. OH likes Ethan (i'm not so keen) and longer names that can be shortened whereas I like a shorter name (!) Don't like the strong Scottish ones too much (Angus, Hamish etc) but would like something with a celtic feel (but then again love simple strong names like Tom, Sam, Luke etc). Also like Fergus, Flynn, Finn, Frank and Freya but because OH's surname begins with an 'F' they are kind of no-goers.

Shame we all didn't live in the same place so could have a Christmas Mum's meet!!

Sorry for my usual long winded weekly posting! Time to hit the kitchen and get the veggies chopped for soup!

xx


----------



## Emma1980

I love the name Finn, Pie, i think thats gonna be my choice, well, i'll give him the option and go for Finley.... but Shay is also high up on my list, much to everyones dislike, bleh! funny but, i'll only really discuss names here after my issue with my friend stealing names lol, i dont mind whats yous steal its not like ya live close by lol!

So jealous of your boobies!!! was that a gradual thing, i remember when i first got pregnant and a lot of comments were "well at least you'll get boobs now!" how wrong were they? lol

what have you gone for for a girls name? top of my kist was Kadie, Cerys & Keira... i love them all so much, why cant i find a boys name i really love?! ARGH!


----------



## amerikiwi

Pie, congrats to your friend and thank goodness she had a c-section--that's a huge baby!

As for boobs, mine have grown and are also looking really dry--think i may get some nipple cream to keep them in shape. I'm following in your footsteps on the growth Pie: I've gone from 34A to 36C! Emma, there's still time for boob growth--I read some people don't grow until their milk comes in which is a few days after bubs is born.

It's Monday morning here, so back to work for me...

Hope everyone had a lovely (cake filled!) weekend :)


----------



## JayDee

Wow - it really was a cake filled weekend for most of us wasn't it - how odd! My cake was good, there is still about half of it left. Coffee cake with chocolate filling. I was also feeling arty so made a monkey face out of icing (DH likes monkeys, it's not just completely random) and used chocolate buttons to decorate. He seemed to like it anyway.....

Emma - I like both your names, but won't be stealing because my cousin already has a boy called Finlay, and neither that or Shey sound right with our surname. We didn't really think about names until we knew he was a boy, but I do think girls names would be easier to choose, I keep hearing loads I like, why is that?

Pie - we got the cot, wardrobe and changing table/chest of drawers thing. I think it looks really nice and a lot more expensive than it was :) Names-wise, can you agree on a boy's name that DH likes the long version of and you like the short one? Once baby is old enough he/she will decide whether they use the long/short version anyway, and you can still call them what you like. I had a friend at school who's mum always called her Victoria, but she choose to be Vicky for example.

Daisy - hope you had a great baby shower and a massive cake, I can't believe your friends were even considering not having a cake, it's not a party without one in my opinion (but then I like making cakes so am happy to provide it!)

Meerkat - I don't know what a porter cake is? Is it a regional specialty or do I know it by a different name? Don't want there to be part of the cake world I am missing out on :) Hope you had a good weekend with the in-laws.

DH and I are going away for a few days this week. Baby got him (ha ha) a tour of the Lotus Cars factory for his birthday. It's near Norwich which is miles away (we live in East Yorkshire - if you want a landmark think the Humber Bridge) so I got us a couple of nights in a nice hotel nearby. He seemed pretty pleased with this, but did say he'll want one of the cars after he's been (they are 2 seater go karts and I've already said no)! 

Guess that will officially be our last trip before bubs comes along. 9 weeks still seems a long way off, but I think we are about ready for him now that his car seat and base turned up the other day (isofix is SOOO simple to use, I love it). I just need to wash and put away all of the clothes/bedding we have and we're there - yey!


----------



## DaisyBee

Happy Monday everyone - sounds like everyone had good weekends! I did get my cake & it was yummy (even if I only managed to get one piece!) There was so much food there - it was crazy! This baby shower was mostly family - and a few friends - & my brother was the host. It was at the firestation (he is a volunteer fireman in his town) Both my brothers have been so awesome - supportive - and the brother who lives closest was the one who put on the shower. The other one lives too far to come (arizona). Well - my brothers bought my expensive crib & the mattress - which they had already given me. Well after that + all the work and expense of the shower that my brother had I didnt expect any more- well one of the first gifts dh & I opened was from the brother that did the shower & his gf. I broke down crying in front of everyone when I opened the card & then I couldnt stop crying. I was completly sobbing for minutes- and couldnt stop - it wasnt just a little cry - I have never cried so hard! I finally got it together after being so embarrassed & was trying to explain why I was so emotional. Its not that often that a 26 yr old "guy's" guy would even be wanting to put on a baby shower let alone go so far above and beyond which he did. The whole place looked awesome with decorations & there was so much food which my brother and his gf made - with a beautiful bakery bought cake. To top it off I found out one of the presents was something my brothers gf made. It was a MASSIVE diaper cake made of different sizes of diapers & had tons of toys, socks, spoons, etc. all pinned on - it was so beautiful it looked like a professional made it! We got lots of presents from everyone which was fun but weird to open in front of everyone: clothes, toys, diapers, blankets & quilt, bouncer seat, books, and our stroller/carseat combo (from my parents). It was such a fun afternoon - but by the time we got home (it was 2 hrs away) I was sooo exhausted!

Pie - congrats to your friend! Such a big baby! I found out yesterday that my grandma (dads side) had all large babies (she had 7). My aunt (3 kids) told me 2 of her babies were over 10 lbs! I am built like my dads family (not like my petite mom) - and look very similar to all my dads sisters - so now Im worried!!! Not much I can do I guess! Soup sounds good - thats what Im going to do this afternoon! Thanks for the idea!

JayDee - sounds like a good bday present - hope you 2 have lots of fun! Weird thinking about a "last trip" isnt it? I realized yesterday it was my 2nd to last trip to my parents house - the last will be at the end of Nov. when we are planning an early xmas party. So after that we wont be there again til we have a baby in the backseat!

Amerikiwi - good idea with the nipplecream - I might try that too - maybe help my itching problem! Thats interesting - about the milk coming in faster if you leak ... maybe I should start researching more - sounds like you have been!

Emma & Pie - good luck with your baby names! They all sound lovely to me! DH & I have decided on a name (Megan Elizabeth) but I keep asking him if he is sure - it is such a big decision! I somehow feel that the moment she is born I will somehow totally change my mind on her name or some crazy thing! Is that weird?!?


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - sounds like your baby shower was fab, glad you had a great time.
I love the name for your little one, Megan was one of the girl's names in my head before we found out he was a boy so you get the thumbs up from me (not that it matters either way). I know what you mean about thinking you'll change your mind, I keep thinking I'll do that, whatever we decide now won't be able to make a final decision until we see him.


----------



## Meerkat

AK - Ahh yes the cake was good maybe I'd go so far as to say it was a success as DH's dad had 2 slices! But I have to say it wasn't as nice as my friends version of the same cake. But to be fair, she does want to open a cake shop whereas I just want to be able to cook one once every ten years or so!! :haha: How was yours hon? PS I've heard that there's a particularly recommended nipple cream which actually numbs any pain or soreness. I'll find out and let you know unless someone else knows off hand which one it is?

Emma - Don't you worry hon there's still plenty of time for your boobs to grow! Oh and I think Finn is a cute name, and Flynn too. 

Pie - I'm leaving work on 20 Nov and it can't come soon enough. I've been feeling so tired this last week or so. Congrats to your friend! :pink: And wow what a huge baby, made me wince just reading about it!! :winkwink: Was there any reason why she was so big?

JayDee - Ha yes the porter cake is made of a strong stout called Porter, but I used Caffreys for mine. I love coffee and walnut cake maybe I'll have a go at making that next. You sound like you're quite organised now and wouldn't be too caught out if the :baby: turned up early. I have 10 weeks to go and it seems ages but I know it isn't really. I have so much still to get...

Daisy - Ahh it sounds like your family did you proud at the baby shower. They sound lovely! :hugs: Do you have any pics of the diaper cake?
And you will let us know how you get on the BF lesson next week won't you, I'm keen to find out more about leaky, seivey boobs or any other news!!

We had a nice weekend with the inlaws thanks, but like JayDee and Daisy said, it was strange saying goodbye knowing that next time we saw them the baby would be outside of my tummy!

We took the boat out for a couple of hours sailing on Saturday for probably the last sunny day before it comes out of the water for winter. Hmm actually I wonder how well sailing and babies mix? DH reckons he'll be sailing alone next year. He may be right! :shrug:


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

I'm back, DH loved the trip to see all the cars, which was the idea. Was nice to have a couple of days away.

Think we timed it well as well because all of DH's family (who live nearby) seem to have come down with some sort of bug/suspected swine flu. DH was panicking because we saw them all at the weekend, but so far we both seem to be ok, hopefully they will be too.

Meerkat - yes, I think we'd be ok if baby decided to make an early appearance, the only major thing we don't have is a baby monitor, and we're deliberately waiting to buy that so the guarantee doesn't waste away with the thing sat in the box. Even if you have a lot to get, I'm sure you could get it all quick enough if you needed to.

I'm not sure how well babies and sailing mix either, I'm sure you'll be able to figure it out when baby arrives and decide for yourself.

Given the amount of people we know who are ill at the minute, think we're planning a weekend in watching the latest series of 24 on dvd - what an exciting life we have these days - haha.


----------



## SnailPace

Hey, I'm due December 20th. I feel like I fit in here!


----------



## DaisyBee

Well, I had my breastfeeding class wed. night. I learned some good things - & was glad I went. They showed us technique for latching & how to hold the baby. (If anyone wants all the details let me know) We were right about the sieve - it all comes out the nipple but in little holes throughout the nipple - not just one in the middle. Which after paying more attention to my leaking makes sense. She said that some people leak during pregancy but not everyone will have it happen. After the baby is born you can have issues with leaking esp. if you hear ANY baby crying or if you are excited sexually. LOL Not good news for our dh's!

Advice that I found interesting: #1 we should not be wearing underwires - now or after the baby is born! I bought maternity underwires when I was shopping last week!! GRRR! She said that it could affect the milk ducts.
#2 Do not use nipple shields - unless your dr or lactation specialist tells you to - they could damage your nipples!
#3 Breastfeeding should not hurt - even a little - & if it hurts its because the baby is not latching on correctly. She said to have the nurses watch me nurse while Im in the hospital until I go home to get feedback on how they think it looks (latching & position). I should call if when at home I have any pain.
#4 Breastfeeding is like a dance between you and your baby - that neither of you have tried before - you may step on each others toes -but the more you practice the easier it becomes.
#5 You dont need a pump until you plan to go back to work - they didnt give any advice to what kinds because they said we would need to schedule an appt. with a lactation consultant for 1 on 1 - because everyones needs are different.
#6 The first 4 weeks you need to breastfeed often - every 1-3 hours & sometimes you will feel like that is all you are doing - but it makes your brain realize it needs to make more milk.
#7 Dont use pacifiers or bottles during the 1st 4 weeks - it can confuse the baby.


Good idea with waiting for the baby monitor JayDee! I hadnt even thought about the warranty part - so will be waiting too.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!! I was excited today - realized I'm in the 2nd to last box on my ticker...... Crazy!


----------



## Meerkat

:hi: Hi Snailpace and welcome! Hope you're well.

Hey Daisy, thanks for sharing your bf'ing info with us. I particularly like the idea of the dance between mum and baby learning how not to step on each others toes! And I'm pleased to see my friends weren't teasing me about the seive although it still seems a bit odd!!

Congrats on reaching your next ticker box, it's exciting isnt it. :happydance: It's funny to think that in a few months we'll all have had our babies! Will we even have time anymore to come on here and share our stories? I hope we still do :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

Well ladies---my plumbing works too!! 

I had my first official breast leak. We're on holiday in Brisbane for my brother in law's wedding. The wedding was absolutely beautiful!! Later that night I was having a cup of chamomile tea before bed and my DH looks over and says "Did you spill tea on yourself or are you lactating?" It was definitely not the tea, and it has stained my shirt. Daisy, have you figured a way to get colostrum out of clothes? I was amazed at how big the stain is-the seive thing makes a lot of sense. One question though, is it OK to leak from only side only? Right boob leaked and left was perfectly dry. 

I'm loving the sunshine and beach here in Aussie! How's everyone's weekend?


----------



## JayDee

Wow Daisy, you did well remembering all those tips, or did you get a leaflet to take away?

Sounds like it could be quite hard work, I guess we'll see how many of us end up being able to do it....

Meerkat - I hope we'll still have time to check in and say hello, even if it's not as regularly as we do now. Hopefully our babies will sleep long enough to allow us the odd half hour on the computer - fingers crossed!

SnailPace - hi, welcome along. We're due on the same day, do you know if you're having a boy or a girl or a surprise?

AK - glad you had a good weekend at your brother's wedding. Always good to get some slightly out of season sunshine as well. Also glad that your plumbing decided to wait until you were back in the hotel room to show you it was working, might have been quite hard to hide if it'd happened earlier in the day.


----------



## Meerkat

AK - I think it's normal to happen on one side only. My Mum said she was horrified that nobody told her when she was breastfeeding on one side the other one could leak at the same time!! So I think they just 'do their own thing' from what I can gather. 

JayDee - Yes I'm sure we will find time to say hello and no doubt we'll be discussing our baby feeding/pooing worries etc! :haha:


----------



## Emma1980

Hey ladies...

Yes i hope we all manage to keep in touch when babies are here, im gonna be getting quite lonely in here arent i, when you all run off to give birth i'll be the only one left!

Is everybody here on facebook? add me if ya like www.facebook.com/emmalou80

Ive had bad braxton hicks the last couple of days, at least i hope thats all they were, not had any yet today so thats a good thing, they were getting a little too regular for my liking!


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - if you have more than 4 -5 in an hour then I would call someone. Also - if they seem to be happening alot I was told to drink a couple of glasses of water and lay down on my left side. My braxton hicks only seem to happen when my baby is most active - last night I had the strongest one I've had. It was a little uncomfortable - while all the ones I've had before were there - but didnt hurt.
And you never know about being the last one on here to give birth - you might even be the first in our group! 

Amerikiwi - my leaking hasnt gotten to my shirts yet - only my bras... so sounds like your leaking lots! I have noticed mine leaking at different times (not together) & seem to notice it the most when I dont have a bra on. (I can feel it) I'm only leaking tiny little amounts though - not sure about the staining? Mine has come out of my bras without a problem. :shrug:

JayDee - I was making myself remember about the breastfeeding so I could let everyone know what I had learned so that in 2 months when I cant remember what the class was about that I could come ask you guys what I said. LOL Also since I had dh stay home and repaint the nursery I wanted to explain to him what to expect. We (he) had painted the nursery and then we decided we didnt like the color - so now he repainted it pink. I hadnt really wanted pink - wanted something more neutral - but the light tan color looked horrible & dh said pink would look most like a little girls room. So slowly - its coming together... hopefully we will go pick out carpet in the next few days. Depends on dh's work schedule - he's been working tons lately which is typical for this time of year.

Meerkat - Ive been more tired too lately - & I'm not even working anymore! Im sure the next month will fly by and you'll be off work too! I've realized I didnt get hardly any pics of the baby shower - I have it all on dvd though. Im going to ask some of my relatives that had cameras to email me some of the pics - someone has to have a good shot of the diaper cake!

Pie- as long as your still feeling good then 2 weeks should still be plenty of time (getting done with work that is). My mil reminds me all the time that she worked until she gave birth & she is on her feet all day & went 2 weeks overdue. (Think she's trying to make me feel guilty about being on leave already?? Hmmm Yes!! LOL)


----------



## PieMistress

Hello Christmas Chicks!

Not long to go now! Where have the past few months gone ?! It's crazy! I can't believe there are only 5 weeks left till I finish work. I had a wad of CVs to review today for my maternity cover and I didn't like it! I'm such a control freak I don't like to think of somebody else doing my job when I'm off (madness eh) and, in addition, what they are having to pay somebody is utterly ridiculous (ie/ what they will get in a week I won't even get in a month because they are agency 'day rate').

Have got my first NCT ante-natal class tomorrow night so looking forward to that. I think it will make everything seem more real :) (and of course probably put me in the bricking it lounge sooner than intended!).

Jaydee - How was your 24 weekend?! We finished Season 2 of Dexter :) I got a baby monitor in Boots last week only because it had £10 off and I knew it wasn't any cheaper online. It's still in it's box though as the nursery is currently still dust and plaster with the radiators removed! MWAH!

Emma - Spooky, Cerys is also on our short list of girls names!!! My Braxton Hicks haven't been too bad, they are deffo worse if i'm walking or at mild exertion than sitting down.

AW - Good news about the plumbing!! Hope you are having a lovely time in Aussie. Wish I was there instead of here - it's been a total washout in Scotland lately with some really wet and wild weather. We got some cavity wall insulation done at the weekend -oh the high life eh!!

Daisy - Sounds like you got lots of useful info at your breastfeeding class. Mine isn't until the week or so before my due date - eeks! The Midwife did give me a DVD to watch though (did anybody else get one?) I've had no leaky boobs to report yet though.

Meerket - No idea why my friend's baby was so big. She is an average size 12/14 and he is quite tall and skinny. Her bump was MASSIVE though when I saw her 2 weeks before my due date and it did scare me a bit! I think sailing and babies could be an okay mix as long as your OH can sail the boat single-handed whilst you tend to LO! We are having to adjust our outdoor passions when LO comes along, at least for a wee while (we love rock climbing and surfing).

Snailpace - Hi & Welcome! There are 3 of us due now on 20th December :) It doesn't really tie in with my ovulation dates so am expecting LO to be late (famous last words!!)

I really hope we can all keep in touch too after our LOs have been born as they will all be going through their 'firsts' of cvarious things at similiar times. I'm on facebook too, not sure if a Facebook group (did somebody already set one up, i can't remember?) is easier than B&B or not for keeping in touch? 

Went to see a couple of nurserys last week (current intention is to go back to work in July or so) and I was pleasantly surprised. All the kids looked really happy and were confident and not scared by strange people being in the room. Crazy that you have to put your name on a waiting list before bubs is born!!

Stay well everybody! 

Bye for now, Pie xxx


----------



## JayDee

Hi there girls :)

Firstly, I can't believe you're all having BH, I'm not sure that I've had any yet. Well, either that or I'm just assuming they are baby movements, can anyone describe the difference to me? (don't worry if not) My SIL said she didn't notice having any either, and my auntie said she didn't with her first, maybe I should ask my mum, perhaps I'm being excused them?

I think there is a facebook group for people having December babies, think it was MrsQ that set it up. I didn't join it at the time because it wasn't completely public knowledge that I was pregnant but I think it exists.

This is me (oh no, this has got my real name in it!) https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/jeni.davey?ref=profile 
Not sure if that's what you copied Emma, but you could find me from my name, my profile pic is me with a white beach cover up thing on walking on a beach.
I'm going to try and get on here once baby's born but I'll def be putting pics and updates on facebook, even if it's only status updates.

Pie - We managed to get through all of 24 this weekend, don't think we left the house at all, how bad is that!

Daisy - your pink nursery sounds really cute. We've stuck with the magnolia colour that was on the wall, but have got blue curtains, bedding and throw to go on the chair. We've also put a few pictures on one of the walls which are really colourful. I'd like to get a pale blue rug but so far haven't managed to find one, I guess pale blue isn't in fashion at the minute.

Oh, and I would just like to say, I love my MIL! She got DH a "so you're going to be a dad" book for his birthday, and he actually started reading it last night and kept coming out with "did you know...." things that of course I already did. Sure I've told him most of them as well and they've gone right over his head, glad he's actually taking some of it in, just so he knows as well for when I get complete baby brain and forget it all!

Catch you later ladies x


----------



## DaisyBee

Awww how sweet about your dh's reading up JayDee! I think our dh's deserve a medal for going through all of this with us!

My braxton hicks feel like my uterus gets hard - like it feels like its tightening up and then it goes away after about a minute (maybe - Im not timing them!)
A lot of times I have my dh put his hand on my belly - cause at first I thought it was baby moving and just pushing out really hard. Now I can tell the difference cause I'm getting more used to the feeling.

I think Im the only person in the world not on facebook! LOL But if thats what I have to do to keep in touch with you gals after the baby ... guess I'll have to get on board!

Off to dr...... see ya later!


----------



## Emma1980

Yeah thats what i was thinkin Jaydee, i'd find it easier updating facebook than coming here and i'd have pics an stuff up cos have a lot of family on there... though your link didnt work, if you didnt set an ID for yourself like my bit /emmalou80 on the end, then you cant link that way, how do we find out everyones names?!
though you should all be able to click on me and add me!

Not everyone has BHs i wish i didnt! theyre like a tightening, my bump goes really hard and i get back ache and period type cramps with it, quite a strange feeling

Great idea from your MIL!

Daisy, get on it! lol have fun at the docs!


----------



## PieMistress

See if this link works to my facebook page : www.facebook.com/rowieb

xx


----------



## Emma1980

Nope that didnt work, does my link not work either?!


----------



## DaisyBee

Well I had my dr appt - & blood pressure was high! GRR! They had me all worried about it too- had me do a urine test at the lab to check for protein & the dr said if I had any protein then I would have to be admitted to the hospital!!!! There they would run more tests, etc. Well.... I called them a little while ago cause I couldnt wait any longer for results - and ..... negative! LOL So worrying for nothing! Dr. said that I need to start coming in weekly to monitor the blood pressure more & I have an ultrasound set up for next Tues. I guess high blood pressure can make the baby smaller than usual which they hadnt told me that before today. Well at least I get another look at my baby! LOL (trying to look at the good side of things) I was told they would try to not induce me before 35 or 36 weeks - ???!?!?! All of a sudden I'm feeling like I could be having this baby by the end of november!?!? This honestly hasnt crossed my mind before today- even with blood pressure doing some so/so readings. So now I'm thinking I should really start getting ready - like a hospital bag especially! But doesnt that seem a bit early to talk about things like inducing - if I dont even HAVE pre-eclamsia?? I was told by another dr that my blood pressure could be higher but it not be pre-eclamsia... so guess it depends on the dr. I'm having a harder time getting into see specific people - and seems like they all have a different opinion.

I'll have to figure out facebook another day - I'm off to "rest" since that is what I was told to do - who am I to argue :shrug:


----------



## amerikiwi

Here's my facebook info: https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=606959232&ref=profile I have no idea if i did that correct. Let me know if it works. Pie, your link didn't work for me. Jaydee, yours did-have requested friendship (my FB initials are KH). Emma, have you on FB!

Daisy, so glad to hear the negative result on protein. I can't believe your Doctor is already talking about a possible early induction. :o Now follow doctor's orders and get some rest (and sign up for facebook).

Jaydee, I haven't had any BH yet either--at least not that I've been able to identify. I love that your DH has started reading the book from your MIL. Mine hasn't hit the books yet, but he has expressed excitement about our first antenatal class coming up this weekend. 

Pie, good luck at your antenatal class! I can't wait for mine on Saturday. Good to hear the nursery's look nice. I work at the University and there's a creche onsite. Enrollments for next year start on November 2 so I'll be there first thing in the morning to get my name on the waiting list. 

Emma, glad to hear the BHs have settled down. I'd probably err on the side of caution and ring the midwife or delivery suite if I had them at a regular rate like you. That's what they're there for afterall.

Snailpace, Hi and Welcome! :wave: 

I'm jealous of the breastfeeding classes. Are they run through your hospitals? I got a 1 page handout on latching on from the midwife and that's it so far in regards to BF!


----------



## Emma1980

A-HA JayDee you have a friend request from me also, i had to c and p rather than just click on it!

Daisy get some rest!!! then set up your Facebook & pack your hospital bag, lol, looks like yer gonna be the first in here!!

Amerikiwi - I probably should of called someone, but i'm one of those people that leaves everything til as late as possible, i hate doctors as it is, luckily this time i was right not to call, just a false alarm!

Dont think ive had anything on BFing, at all, dont think anyones even asked me what i'm doing!

I got my nursery furniture! finally! i went with the leksvik range, still need to go get the cot, thats just pure laziness from me, i'll get FOB to take me soon i spose, hes being kind of useful at the moment!


----------



## JayDee

Aha, sorted, I now have 3 new facebook friends - yey!

Daisy - it's pretty easy to set up, only takes a couple of minutes when you feel like you've had enough of resting. The doctor saying you might be induced at 35/36 weeks seems a bit early unless there is something wrong, as far as I know 37 weeks is classed as full term, maybe you can convince them to let you wait until then, you'd at least be a December star then! Seriously, at least they have spotted a warning marker and are keeping an eye on you, and I do know 2 people (friends of friends) this year who have had their babies taken out early - one for pre-ecamsia and one because the baby wasn't feeding from placenta properly - and they are both fine now (the first was only 3lb something when she was born, the same as they estimated my baby was at the 3d scan).

Emma - glad you got your furniture sorted, also glad to hear FOB is making himself useful rather than being a pain.

AK - I'm glad I'm not the only one who isn't having/can't identify BHs. Baby is still jumping around like mad though, so that could always be masking it if it happens at the same time, sometimes it feels like he's moving is every possible direction at once, or maybe he's just trying to have a big stretch!


----------



## DaisyBee

JayDee - yes I agree 35 weeks is very early - & I think a bit premature to talk about it - esp. when I don't have any protein issues. After calming down and thinking more clearly about it last night I'm surprised that something like that was said. My #'s are pretty much the same as they have been the past month & with NO pre-eclampsia signs (proteins, headache, swelling, dizziness, etc.) .... I don't know why the dr was talking about induction so early! My first reading in the dr office was on the high side - but really - it wasnt scary high - & it was down when they retook it at the end of the visit. After I got home I was taking it throughout the day - and #'s were all fine. Also - at my 3d ultrasound they didnt do any measurements - so I have no clue how big she was at mine. Last measurement I had was at 18+5 when she weighed like 10 some oz I think??

Amerikiwi - my breastfeeding class is through the hospital... same place where my childbirth classes were offered. They also offered a newborn care class, big brothers & sis. class, etc. They were all between $10-$40. The lactation consultants are also from the hospital that I could make an appt with to have one-on-one help from anytime now or after the baby is born. Also - what is "creche"??

Emma - Yay for getting your baby furniture!! My crib is still in the box in my bedroom. Waiting for carpet to be put down in the nursery first - hopefully this weekend we'll get that part figured out when dh will be not oncall so should hopefully have some time.


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - a creche is daycare, or certainly somewhere you take your kids for someone else to look after them whilst you shop/work/whatever. To me, slightly different to a nursery, which is perhaps slightly more educational but maybe because we call pre-school nursery in this country. I didn't realise that was another word that didn't work across the world properly, we'll all be fully versed on international baby language soon I'm sure!

Hopefully the doc will see the error of his ways with your blood pressure results if they still look stable at your next check up cos although it'd be nice to know when she's coming, I'm sure you'd much rather it was 37 weeks rather than 35 if possible.


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks for the info on what creche is JayDee! Ha - seems funny that we use so many different words for everything & yet are all speaking English!

Yes - we'll see what the dr says on tuesday. A different dr than I saw the other day - so who knows what their opinion will be! I wish I had 1 dr & could stick with that dr. Before they were ok with me trying to request certain people but I was still limited - I would ask for dr a or b & they would say no you can have d or e. Then the next visit they would say you can see b or c. Etc. Now they are saying dr c is the only available dr that day, etc. So thinking they have changed their policies somewhat. 35 weeks makes me nervous - the nicu isnt a place that I want to know anything about!!

We went and looked at carpet last night - exciting but overwhelming... I have no clue what I like!


----------



## amerikiwi

Thanks Jaydee: yes, a creche is a daycare centre/nursery. We don't really have the term nursery. Here it goes creche-->kindy-->school. It is funny how three countries that speak English can have so many different terms. 

Daisy, hope your doc appointment goes well on Tuesday. 36 or 37 weeks def. sounds better than 35 to me. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your BP stays down. 

Has anyone's baby turned head down yet? At my 30 week appointment, baby was traverse (lying sideways) and the midwife wasn't too concerned yet as she could flip either direction. She did tell me that by my next appointment she wants to see baby head down. I've been telling baby that she can stay in whatever position she likes until 34 weeks (at which point I'd get an extra scan if she's not head down) and then she should flip into correct position right after the scan!!


----------



## DaisyBee

My baby had been traverse but thinking she might now be head up?! I suppose I will find out at the scan on Tues. If she isnt head up she is still traverse - for sure not head down. Her feet like to kick me down low to the left. If I am laying on my left side - which I have been trying to do for blood pressure she doesnt like it. She kicks and wiggles her feet which isnt so helpful at night when I'm trying to sleep!

Childcare in the U.S. is called daycare which is either in-home daycare with licensed or unlicensed providers; (This is what I do & am licensed which means I have visits from the government & rules I have to abide by & have to take classes & have lots of paperwork!) or is in a "center" which means that kids (any age including babies) are enrolled & it is treated more like a school with kids divided up with different ages groups & multiple providers taking care of a big group of kids. Home daycare has usually only 1 provider & less kids (under 10 usually with multiple age groups all together (so siblings could be together which in a center they could not) Centers could have 25 kids in each section - so example - 25 preschoolers with like 4 providers, 20 toddlers would have a different room and different providers, etc. Some in-home providers and all centers provide preschool activities & curriculum (I do). Otherwise there are separate preschools that you can send your kids to(usually kids have to be potty trained before they can attend - typical age is 3/4 yrs. Most of these are a few days a week or only a few hours each day. Kindergarden starts at age 5 with usually either a.m. or p.m. Right now in my community infant care is in high demand - so people usually start looking shortly after finding out they are pregnant.


----------



## JayDee

I think the childcare thing is the same here, lots of people need to go back to work so it's in high demand. I'm very lucky that I have mum and MIL nearby who have both offered to have him a couple of days a week when I go back. DH is thinking he could go to 4 days a week as well so *hopefully* I won't need to worry too much about it.

AK - My LO is head down, or he was at both 3d scans (28+something and 30+something) and my 28 week midwife appointment. She didn't seem too concerned about checking at 31 weeks, took my word for it from the scan a few days before, but it was a different woman, she said they'd take more notice next time.

Daisy - I know what you mean about seeing a different doctor each time, I don't know how many there are at my practice, at least 5 I think, but they all seem to be there on different days. Given I don't see them very often I'm not that bothered about which one I see but it must be annoying if you need to see them more often.

DH has gone out for a boy's night (luckily he's staying at his friends so I don't have to worry about him waking me up or dealing with his hangover in the morning!) so I'm deciding what sort of take away I'm going to have for tea, I can't be bothered to cook properly just for me. Bless him, he did ask me about 3 times if it was ok if he went, think he's worrying that baby might make an early appearance and he'll be stuck an hour away (his mate lives 40 miles away) - I did point out if he comes this early him not being close by would be the least of my worries! It was quite sweet though I guess :)


----------



## Emma1980

Braxton hicks again for me today! i also lost some of my plug.... i really dont think hes far away?! isnt it too soon to be losing my plug?

the BH's have been makin me feel sick, they were real high up this time, whereas last week they were low down....

so confused at what to do! BHs have subsided for now!


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - I see in 3rd tri that you were told to go in.... Hoping you are doing ok! Will be thinking about you & waiting for an update!


----------



## PieMistress

Emma - Saw your facebook update, sending hug and hope all is ok xxx


----------



## amerikiwi

Hope everything is OK Emma. :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Emma - hope all is well with you and bubs. Tell him I told him to stay put for now :)

Hope everyone had a good weekend, I went to my friend's halloween party on Saturday. It was actually quite nice because more people than not weren't drinking, so I didn't feel like the odd one out (most of them were driving home). Tell you what though, apple bobbing from a washing up bowl on the floor isn't that easy with a bump! It was quite funny though.

Got my first "pushing class" (as DH is calling it) tonight, and breast feeding class tomorrow, it's all getting very real all of a sudden, he's coming next month (that sounds a lot closer than 7 weeks).....


----------



## Emma1980

yah, that next month thing is really freaking me out LOL, i still need to go get a bag for both of us for the hospital, and a cot, gawd, next week hopefully i get all that done!!

Bub seems to of chilled out a bit now, i'd been on and off getting these contraction like pains for almost a week, and on friday they were making me stop walking to catch my breath and breathe thru them, wasnt good, having a bit of a show just got me more worried, but the doc said that i was long and closed and not in early labour, so that is good, she hooked him up to a monitor to check his heartbeat and it was really erratic, jumping from the 180s down to the 140s, took him a good 20 minutes to settle down, she said he seemed over-excited at something, which was probably causing the contractions... anyway, at least its overwith now!

Hope you enjoy your classes JayDee, i'm not going to any! dunno, why, just the way things turned out, no one i know seems to be having them either, perhaps it isnt the done thing around here lol..

is everyone pretty much sorted and got everything now? like i said, i need a cot and my hospital bag, theres some other things too but nothing thats as urgent as those, i really need to find some sleepsuits but my mum says i should not buy clothes, i'll get so many when hes born and she thinks he'll be straight in 3-6 months clothes anyway, like i was, were all born really tall apparently! but i dont think people will buy sleepsuits will they? isnt it more, cute lil outfits? so i wanna get some funky brightly coloured ones, anyone know anywhere other than next that does them?


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad your bubs settled down Emma! Wonder what was getting him all excited? I always wonder what my LO is thinking & what she is up to in there - esp. when she gets all crazy! I've been feeling less kicks lately - mostly rolling motions with her head which is above my belly button. We put a music toy on my tummy the other night and she was squirming all around - it was so funny!

Everything seems to be getting real very fast - I'm dreaming about having the baby & in some dreams she is already born. Most of the pregnancy I have been dreaming lots of vivid weird dreams- but never about being pregnant or having a baby.

We got the carpet installed in the nursery. Next step is to put up the crib. We have our carseat - but its not installed yet. I started packing a hospital bag for me & dh this weekend. I have to do quite a bit more though to get it finished. Our next (& final) baby shower is on Saturday - so I cant go buy things until that is done - I put lots of things on our registry that if someone doesnt buy it for us as a gift, then I will need to go buy it soon (like diaper bag, covering for the carseat, more crib sheets, etc.) 

Emma- might be different over there but people seem to like to buy more outfits for me than sleepers (even though only sleepers are on my registries!). Also I've been getting TONS of socks - I think I have at least 60 pairs & no gift receipts so I cant take them back anywhere! LOL And with sleepers or pants with feet she wont even be wearing socks - so Im sure most wont ever be used. The other popular present has been blankets - not the little receiving blankets - but the more plush cuddly ones. We'll see if the trend continues!

My ultrasound is tomorrow morning followed by a dr appt. My fingers are already crossed!


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Ladies!! I had a great weekend. DH and I went to our first of two day intensive antenatal classes--7 hours on Halloween!

There's 6 couples in our group and the people running the classes organize coffee meets after the completion of the classes, so we have a little mum's group all set to go. Some of the highlights included:

-Teaching partners how to give good back and neck massages during labour, and then they made them practice on us! :thumbup:

-Practicing "stop-prop-flop". When we feel a contraction coming we're supposed to stop moving, prop ourselves against partner, wall, etc., and then flop and try to relax our whole body so that it is not fighting against the contraction.

-Honest warning about the transition phase. The thread in 3rd tri about what they didn't tell you to expect covers this as well. Pretty much, you can be in a state of panic, shaking, puking, abusing your partner, looking and feeling like you need an exorcism, etc. during transition but it's all a good sign that you're getting ready to push and meet baby. She also said transition doesn't last long. Some lucky ladies never have any of this during transition (fingers crossed!!) and others have some or all.

-They had a new father of a 10 week old come in and he took all the guys out for a bloke's session while we did yoga! I still don't know all of the details that they talked about but it was good bonding time for them and a chance to ask open guy questions about what to expect from their side of things.

-I also learned that the epidurals done at my hospital are far from the classic epidurals that I had read about before. For starters, you're not completely numb so you're able to walk around. Also, after they put the tube near your spine, the medicine is administered by the woman so you control the level of drugs/numbness but it also means that you're not stuck to machines on a bed. I've always said that I only wanted the epidural as last resort which I still stand by but I'm a lot more receptive to it now that I know I can still walk around and choose my own birthing position instead of being stuck on a bed.

-Most importantly I learned that the 4 new birthing pools at the hospital have spa jets!! :happydance:

Sorry for such a long post. I'm really excited about next weekend's class now. A lot of what's covered in the class is found on this forum and in books, but the class so far has been great for DH, and has made both of us feel a lot more informed and confident about the birthing process.


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, have fun at your pushing class! Glad to hear you had a good Halloween. I stayed at home giving out chocolates and admiring the cute costumes that the kids were in.

Emma, so glad to hear your little one has settled down. Hopefully no more contractions until 37 weeks!

Daisy, hope everything goes well with the ultrasound and doctor's appointment. Keep us posted. It's funny how people keep buying blankets. I've been warned not to buy any blankets as it's such a popular gift.

We have all the big items covered, i.e. pram, carseat, cot, changing table, bath, etc. but we still have lots of little stuff to get. Mainly I need more sleepsuits, a sling or baby carrier, breast pump and bottles, nursing bras, ....hmm i think I should probably make a list so I can keep track of everything!

Hope everyone else had a great weekend too!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all - hope everyone's well,

Seems I have missed quite a lot since I last logged on. I couldn't get any of the facebook links to work except AK's. So AK, if you get a friend request from an unknown Suzanne it's me!

Did everyone else use the pm facility to send a link to Facebook? 

Emma - Sorry to hear you've been having worries with LO but glad to hear that was ok in the end. It must have been quite a hairy time wondering what was going on. Why did you think you'd lost some of your plug if you don't mind me asking?

Daisy - Good luck for the ultrasound tomorrow x

My nursery furniture arrived today hooray and also I ordered my pram (quinny buzz) and carseat so I'm feeling a bit more chilled. I've decided I shall concentrate on my hospital bag next to make sure I have everything if LO decides to make an early appearance. Not that I have any reason to think he/she will but you never know!

Pie - Are you still struggling to sleep? Recently I've been getting 'restless legs', really bad heartburn and having almost hourly wee trips to the loo. So sleep time has not been great. But only 3 weeks of work and then I'm officially lying in every single morning!!

PS Not sure what I've done but can't get my smileys to work anymore :O(


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Meerkat, I just confirmed you on Facebook and also sent you friend suggestions for Emma and Jaydee. :thumbup:

Pie, I couldn't get your facebook link to work.

Meerkat, sorry to hear sleep is being difficult for you right now. I bought some hypno-birthing CDs (kindof like self meditation to calm yourself during birth). If I listen to those right before bed, I fall asleep really quickly and have much sounder nights.


----------



## JayDee

Hi ladies

Well my class was PANTS! Emma, you're really not missing much by not going, all it went through was:
how labour starts/progresses
what you should do at each stage/when to ring the hospital
what pain relief you can have
a little bit about non-routine deliveries, but not why you would have them

I really wanted to learn about the relaxation and breathing techniques, but apparently the NHS courses don't cover that any more, so I'm thinking about trying to get on an NCT course. Don't hold out much hope though given the only one in my area that would be suitable (ie before my due date) is weekend after next, it was probably full months ago.

Also found out that next week's course is about feeding, so no idea why I was also offered the breast feeding course that we're meant to be going to tonight, even the midwife running the course couldn't understand it, so I'm going to have to ring up about that today as well, don't want to sit through the same thing twice.

The 3rd week is "life with a new baby" which I suppose could be a little bit useful, although I think we have a pretty good idea what we're letting ourselves in for.

Emma - I would think that people are more likely to buy you cute outfits rather than sleepsuits. Sleepsuits/bodysuits are the only things that I do have really as I've been told the same, people will buy clothes as presents. Asda have some really cheap ones if you're happy to go for cream/white or pale blue. I've not seen many bright coloured ones in places other than next - maybe mamas and papas, some of their stuff is a bit brighter.

Daisy - I don't know what you'd do with all those socks either! We've got a few pairs that SIL gave us that she had for her baby, although she readily admits that most of them were never worn cos baby lived in sleep suits (which have feet) most of the time.

Meerkat - I've sent you a facebook request.

AK - I can't remember how to send friend suggestions on facebook, but I'll try and figure it out and match up you and Pie.

Sounds like everyone is getting organised, I think the only thing I still need to do is pack a hospital bag for me (one for bubs is already packed) but to do that I need to figure out what clothes I want as a going home outfit. I've had most of my clothes not fit me for so long it's difficult to guess what will fit once baby is out. I could just go for something that fits now, but that would mean I'd be giving up part of my very limited wardrobe. Maybe I'll just go buy something new next time I go into town shopping....


----------



## Emma1980

any excuse to shop eh JD? i have no idea for that either, not really that fussed to be honest, jogging pants will do me LOL...

i'm gonna start hinting at people that i need sleepsuits lol, random people ask me all the time what i need so thats gonna be my reply!

Geez Daisy, thats some amount of socks! lol, ive bought about 15 pairs and i thought i'd gone over the top!

im confused who i have on facebook now, i dont recogise half the names haha, JD - youre Jeni, Amerikiwi - you're Kate, Meerkat is suzanne, so Rowena - Pie - who am i missing? Just Daisy?

I have just gained piles! i'm so devastated!!!! lol


----------



## DaisyBee

Lol - Ok so just counted and I have 46 pairs of tiny infant girl socks! + 2 pairs booties(more like slippers) & 6 pairs of socks I put away cause they would work for a boy so I'll save them for the next baby. So that = 54 pairs! If people give me socks at the shower on saturday I will probably burst out laughing!

I had a GREAT ultrasound and appt today! I am so relieved! I think the dr last week got me all worried for nothing - she isnt too small & my blood pressure is looking good & no signs of preeclampsia. First off - my baby is head down!!! What dh & I thought was her head - its really her butt! LOL So we've been playing music by her butt - how funny is that!?!? So this means she's been dancing with her hips & butt - not headbanging to the cute baby toy - LOL Her spine is on my right side and her feet are down by my left hip area - which is the only part we had right. She is in the 49%tile and weighs 4 1/2 lbs. She has very chubby cheeks & liked to have her hand by her face. The woman was trying to get us a profile shot but baby didnt want to move her hand - she finally did but right after she pushed the button for the pic - her hand went right back to her face. Heartrate was 153 during the ultrasound & during the dr appt she was pretty active & heartrate was higher.
My bp was good & this dr doesnt want me to worry about it & luck would have it I get to see the same dr again next week. So overall - good appt & awesome ultrasound.

AK - so glad that your childbirth classes are good! I cant believe you will be able to walk around even with an epidural! We were told that we control the button that decides how much you want but we cant walk around after we have it. You'll have the best of both worlds!

JayDee - that totally sucks that your class wasnt worth your time. Have fun with your shopping! I'm in agreement with Emma - jogging pants sounds good to me. I went to the store and bought a package of cheap underwear for right afterwards & I stood there trying to figure out what size I should buy. I still dont know if I bought right - thinking I might try a pair on to see if they might even be close!

I'll get facebook figured out in the next few days - I got signed up - but trying to figure out what I do next - I"ll play around with it later on.


----------



## Meerkat

Emma1980 said:


> im confused who i have on facebook now, i dont recogise half the names haha, JD - youre Jeni, Amerikiwi - you're Kate, Meerkat is suzanne, so Rowena - Pie - who am i missing? Just Daisy?
> 
> I have just gained piles! i'm so devastated!!!! lol

What _piles_ piles or a new facebook friend?! :confused: :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

Hiya everyone, thanks for sorting out facebook for me. Nice to see you all! Just a few more peeps left. I've never had so many pregnant friends at the same time! :haha:

Ddaisy - Fab news about your appointment. I sometimes wonder if they have any idea how much they worry us with their negative comments. It's such a huge relif to know all is well. That's really fantastic hon :hugs:

AK - Your hypnobirthing cd helps you to sleep? I need one!



JayDee said:


> I'm thinking about trying to get on an NCT course. Don't hold out much hope though given the only one in my area that would be suitable (ie before my due date) is weekend after next, it was probably full months ago.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting organised, I think the only thing I still need to do is pack a hospital bag for me (one for bubs is already packed) but to do that I need to figure out what clothes I want as a going home outfit. I've had most of my clothes not fit me for so long it's difficult to guess what will fit once baby is out.

Sorry to hear about your rubbish antenatal classes. How crap is that? It sounds really badly organised. I'm doing an NCT course in 2 weeks but I had to book it in May! You never know though, you might get on. Fingers x'd for you hon.

I know what you mean about what to wear after LO is born. I was wondering the same thing. I hope to god I'm not the same size as when I go in!! :dohh:


----------



## Emma1980

Make fun of my piles again and i'll be sending them directly to you woman! :grr:

:tease:

owwwwwwwwww :(


----------



## amerikiwi

Daisy, so glad to hear about your appointment and scan! Quite exciting that she's head down now and no signs of PE!! 46 pairs of socks?!?! I don't have a single pair of socks yet--just sleepers with feet and a couple pairs of booties. So cute that your little one is already dancing with her hips--gonna have to keep an eye on that one as she gets older. :haha:

Jaydee, sorry to hear your class was rubbish. I was reading the responses to your post about the NCT classes on 3rd tri and it sounds like the NCT ones are very much like the ones I'm going to. We had the option of the free hospital ones or the expensive(comparable to your NCT price) private ones that we choose. I fully agree with the people who spoke of the benefits for DHs--even if I didn't learn a single thing, the confidence and directives it's given him already on how to help on the big day has been money well spent.

Meerkat, I wouldn't imagine you'd be the same size as when you go in. I least I'm hoping not!! Track pants sound the way to go to me--comfy and they adjust to different sizes. One thing we were told is to choose pants that have a drawstring instead of elastic in case you end up needing a c-section, elastic will rub the incision site. 

Emma, you've sorted out the facebook names to BnB identities correctly! Now we just need Daisy.


----------



## Meerkat

Emma1980 said:


> Make fun of my piles again and i'll be sending them directly to you woman! :grr:
> 
> :tease:
> 
> owwwwwwwwww :(

Sorry hon, just kidding :muaha: Please don't send them to me, I have enough of my own nasties going on! :cry:


----------



## Meerkat

amerikiwi said:


> Track pants sound the way to go to me--comfy and they adjust to different sizes. One thing we were told is to choose pants that have a drawstring instead of elastic in case you end up needing a c-section, elastic will rub the incision site.


Good advice I reckon. Although it's a bit scarey talking about incisions. Let's pretend nothing like that is going to happen! :ignore:


----------



## JayDee

Arrrgghh - I hate jog pants. I have so far refused to buy any during pregnancy, and the only ones I own from pre-pregnancy are 3/4 length ones that I used to wear to go to the gym. Maybe leggings and a long, baggy-ish jumper is the way forward.
Don't hate me, but I can still wear my pre-pregnancy skinny jeans because they sit below the bump, like under bump maternity ones, I'm guessing ones baby drops that will be a different story!

Daisy - Glad to hear that your scan went well. Your little monkey sounds a lot like mine, positioning and unwillingness to have a proper profile pic, even size %ile. Hopefully the docs will let her stay in there until full term now.

Emma - I know it's nice to share but, on this occasion, I'm going to decline your kind offer of piles :) Hope you manage to get rid of them somewhere though - shame you can't give them to FOB - lol.

I'm pleased to say the breast feeding session we went to last night was much better than the active labour session the night before. I've also been really lucky and booked the last place on the NCT course in November, which is the one they recommend for mid-late December babies anyway. Plus, they've given me a discount cos I don't have a job - double bonus!


----------



## Emma1980

oh lmao!! if only i could pass him things, they would sure be one of them!!! i take it no one else is suffering then?! i hate you all! I have grapes hanging out of my butt!


----------



## DaisyBee

:rofl: JayDee - your idea about Emma giving the FOB her piles! Sorry Emma - no piles here - I just have a rice sock attatched to my lady parts lately - my pelvis has been killing me! Brought it up to the dr yesterday - that I cant put weight on my right leg sometimes & at night when I try to get out of bed its like my lower half doesnt want to work & my right side of my crotch has such bad pain. She - like the other dr I complained to- said "normal." Actually she also says as the baby descends it will probably get worse! :nope: Not good! So no fun here either - but not quite the same as your piles - ouch!

Glad you got in to the other prenatal classes JayDee - hope they are better than the other one you tried. We don't have different options where I live - only the hospital ones - so glad that mine weren't as bad as yours!

AK - I didnt even think about what to wear if I have a c-section- although agree with Meerkat - I'm going to pretend its not going to happen!

Don't they say that you will probably look about 6 months pregnant after the baby is born? Still - its hard enough to figure out what fits right now when I can try it on - let alone imagine what my body will fit into (& be comfortable in) right after birth!

Yes - facebook - on my list of to-do's, but today trying to clean out my office & organize more baby stuff! I promise I will get on there at some point though!


----------



## JayDee

The only person I've been around just after she'd given birth was SIL, and 2 days later she just had a bit of a flabby stomach, that was kind of shaped like a deflated bump, certainly wasn't a 6 month bump. Maybe it's another one of these "everyone's different" things....

I've been taking bump pics every couple of weeks so I can see how much it's growing (I don't think you notice day to day), maybe I'll carry on afterwards to see how quickly it goes down again....


----------



## Emma1980

ohhh i hope i dont look 6 months pregnant after birth, i was huge! haha.. My friend who just had her baby looked back to normal in about 2 days, bitch!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovely ladies- i've not been on this thread for a while but have been quietly keeping an eye on what's been happening.

All good with me,
xx


----------



## DaisyBee

ttc - good to hear from you! Glad things are going well- hope to hear more from you soon!

Hoping I'm one of the ones who looks back to normal right away - but my luck that won't be me! I'm thinking if I prepare for the worst then maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised!

I haven't been doing a good job keeping up with bump pics at all & wishing I had done it more like you have JayDee. I have some early on pics when I was wishing & hoping it was the start of my bump - then a few from my shower (fully clothed of course) and then dh took a few a week ago. He was commenting on how big my bump was getting - so we took some with clothes & then a few with me holding my shirt up with side angle. I'm wanting to get some shots with the camcorder of my belly when the baby is really active. DH isnt sure that you will be able to tell with the camcorder - but I'm thinking we will. I'm thinking once the baby is out - its going to be weird not seeing her move and feeling her wiggle. My movements are already much different than they were before - instead of big kicks I get lots of smaller movements & like waves going across my stomach. Today she likes to punch my cervix - not comfortable! Not sure if its her head butting me or what?


----------



## JayDee

TTC - glad you're ok :)

Daisy - I bet you would see something on the camcorder, people seem to be able to see my belly jumping if I point out that it is, and not just the person sat next to me.
I know what you mean about movements, they do seem more like waves now rather than kicks (although I am still getting the odd kick). In a funny way the waves are more uncomfortable sometimes than the kicks because they pull your skin more maybe??

I had another weird pregnancy thing yesterday, pretty early on when I started having weird dreams I drempt that one of my ex-collegues was pregnant as well as me, but I had a big bump and she didn't so no-one believed her. Well, guess what, she posted her 12 week scan pic on facebook yesterday!!

Think they've put something in the water round here, as I know of at least 7 people who are currently pregnant (either friends/friends of friends/ex collegues) and a few more who have had babies this year. Maybe the local water people think our town is under populated or something - ha ha.


----------



## DaisyBee

JayDee - Yes I agree the movements now are more uncomfortable & at times I wish she would go back to sleep. LOL Is it wrong to think that? I still get kicks sometimes too - just not all the time like before - when she does though it is usually a crazy kungfu take my breath away kick. My dh laughs when she does that - cause I usually make a funny face or jerk my whole body in surprise reaction. She likes to wiggle her feet when I'm laying on my side - but that almost tickles me - it feels funny!

I've been trying to get organized this week - feel energized and the weather has actually been decent so think that helps. Makes me feel better to be able to check things off my list. Our baby shower is tomorrow & I talked dh into coming although think its mostly girls going to be there - I think maybe 3 other guys?

Thats funny JayDee that so many girls you know are pregnant! The only other person I know right now thats pregnant is my aunt who announced to me at my last shower. She is only 6 years older than me - but she commented how it was funny that my grandma will be a great-grandma and then be a grandma after that.


----------



## Emma1980

loads of my friends are pregnant too, its very strange!

Jaydee did you tell your friend that she was gonna get pregnant? how strange!

I had dreams that my baby was gonna come really early, i think i've past the stage it was at now so i'm glad that one didnt come true!

I'm going out to lunch with a friend today and i'm going to try and find some jeans or something - literally impossible when you're a giant like me! but io've got one pair of maternity jeans and they really aint very comfortable anymore!


----------



## Meerkat

I agree with you all, the movements are definitely more like waves than those cute little kicks we used to talk about. Sorry Emma I'm glad to say I dont have piles but I do have the pelvis ache that Daisy had been getting (although it's not as severe as yours Daisy). I notice it usually at night or when I get up from sitting for a long time. Apparently it's quite common but I don't like it one bit.

JayDee, well done for getting on the NCT course and getting a discount too! I'm impressed that you can still fit in your normal skinny jeans. But how can this be? :shrug: I was a size 10 before I got pregnant and now I look like I've swallowed a sofa... And still 7 weeks to go :dohh:

TTC - Hello lovely, glad to hear you're well. x :hugs:

Daisy - How was the baby shower today? 

DH had been busy building the cot and dresser this week. And the pram arrived today too. so that should keep him busy, along with the wardrobe :haha:

We're expecting delivery of the car seat on Monday too. But there's still so much to get, it's like the never ending list!! How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

Emma - no, I didn't tell her that I thought she was going to get pregnant at the time, once she'd announced it I did tell her that I'd drempt it ages ago (as it happens, they were trying at the time but I didn't know!)
My friend that's due in March is having a similar problem with clothes I think. She was about a 12 pre pregnancy, but doesn't think her size 12 mat jeans are going to last much longer. She's also got quite a high up corporate job, so is going to have to try and find lots of smartish pregnancy clothes as well. She can get away with black trousers and a smart top most of the time but, like she says, you can't wear the same pair of trousers every day. Glad I don't have that problem.

Daisy - hope you enjoyed your shower, how's the sock count doing? ha ha 
I'm glad the weather is decent with you, it's freezing here today (well it was 4C when I went out this morning - no idea what that is in F, but it's pretty close to 0C to me!)

Meerkat - glad you're getting things sorted. I washed all the baby clothes/blankets etc that we've got on Friday/over the weekend. There were about 4 washloads of stuff, I couldn't believe it! Ok, there were lots of blankets/muslin squares but quite a few clothes as well. Sure it won't seem like we have that many once he's here.
We also walked round mothercare on Saturday (for something to do) and came to the conclusion that we had everything we needed. Ok, he could do with some toys, but imagine people will get him those for Christmas, and if not we'll buy them after. We have a playmat and a couple of things, but newborns just sleep really don't they?

Been to doctors this morning for 34 week check up. All well, I think I was back in the car within 10 minutes of getting out of it, can't be bad. Baby is laying head down with body on my right side as I thought. Not engaged yet, but he said that was normal at this stage. If it means he's going to stay there till at least 37 weeks that suits me fine!


----------



## Emma1980

at least hes the right way round JD! gets rid of all those fears of breach!

my bumps gone! *poof!!* i went from lookin 8 months pregnant to 4/5 months pregnant in the matter of hours! now i'm guessing that his head just engaged?!? well i guess i'm hoping its that after losing what seemed like some water on sunday night... some of you may of seen that in my post in 3rd tri - MW told me not to worry too much and to keep an eye on if i lost more...
thing is, she asked me if my bump had shrunk and i said no, it wasnt til i got dressed that i realised that it had disappeared, i wonder what her answer would of been if i'd of answered yes? i wish i had her mobile number, grrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## DaisyBee

Wow Emma - youve had quite the past few weeks havent you? I would call someone if it were me - even if it isnt your midwife - just to see what they say. Hope you are ok!

I had my dr appt today and my blood pressure was back up! Grrr! It was good all week too - and then today it wasnt good at all - at dr's or when I got back home. I tried to relax but it didnt help - so I went shopping for baby things & then it went back down! LOL Opposite of what should happen isnt it? So protein test was negative again but they are making me go back in on Friday to recheck blood pressure.

JayDee - how did your dr check if you were engaged or not? Mine didnt mention it even :shrug:

My whole pelvis hurts really bad since last night (usually its more just the right side) - I had a sore tailbone last night and pushed on it - and it made the baby move? My imagination?? Then later was having crotch pain and I put pressure on that bone and again - felt the baby move (up above not like it was the baby I was pushing on) - but wondering if she is putting pressure on these bones & thats why it hurts? :shrug:

My baby shower on Sat. was fab! We had yummy food, pink cupcakes & opened tons of presents. DH even had fun! (There were more guys than originally thought so think that helped.) We got so many clothes - and only 2 things of socks so 6 more pairs - LOL.... but got way too many bibs and clothes which were mostly 3 months size so I've already started taking things back to exchange for bigger sizes which I have less of.

Sunday we put together the crib and mobile - and we both teared up after we were done and sat there and looked at it. It was weird - realizing that is where our baby is going to be sleeping. Made things very real!

Meerkat - hows that list coming along? Sounds like you've got dh busy!


----------



## Emma1980

Yes i really have had a dramatic coupla weeks, thats what i get for having no problems early on, no ms or anything like that... hmph.... still havent phoned the docs, but do find myself panicing if he hasnt moved in an hour, i should just get checked out, urgh!

Does anyone in here wanna switch mobile numbers for texting purposes?

more socks daisy! lol glad your baby shower went well!


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - glad your shower went well. Your blood pressure sounds like a pain, I guess at least it's not consistently high - that would be worse wouldn't it? Mine has been either 105/60 or 110/60 all the way through (well it was something/56 once) so I've not had to worry about it.
Doctor said baby was head down but not engaged, which was fine for how far along I am. In the maternity notes that they fill in at each appointment it says they don't worry about position/engagement too much until 36 weeks.

Emma - sounds like you've been having a bit of a dramatic week. The first day my SIL was in labour (she dragged it out for 3 days) she said she'd noticed that her bump had moved down (her exact words were "I've got my ribs back, haven't been able to feel them for months!") so hopefully, unless you're having contractions as well, bubs is just getting comfy.

I went to a work related thing yesterday (I'm meant to go to so many of them a year to prove that I'm not letting my brain rot!) - first problem was - do I have any smartish clothes that fit? Answer no, I ended up doing the hair bobble trick on a pair of trousers, finding a top that would cover that up and throwing on the matching suit jacket! I then had to sit for 2 hours on chairs that were really close together (last year it was chairs around tables) in a really warm room - glad I don't have to do that very often!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well! Time is FLYING by isn't it! Only 3 weeks left at work, very scary biscuits indeed! Nursey is coming along (pics on my facebook under 'Misc' photo album). None of the furniture has been assembled yet but the room has been stripped of wallpaper, plastered, painted, cupboards built into an alcove and new carpets put down. It was such a state before!

ANYWAY, i've been on a bit of a downer the past few days as i'm quite stressed about whether or not to have the swine flu vaccine. What have you guys decided/done? The other 5 women in my NCT class have had the jab (although I wouldn't base my decision on that as it's seems to be 50/50 across pregnant women as a whole). It somehow seems to come down to an unknown risk of the vaccine on the baby against the known benefit of swine flu prevention? I was supposed to go for my jab on Saturday but cancelled and the OH is coming with me to the Midwife on Monday to see if, together, we can make a decision - seems to be devil you do, devil you don't. MWAH MWAH MWAH :(

I've not heard of anybody here having a baby shower but looks to be a good way of getting lots of things that you need! 

How you finding the NCT classes Jaydee? We've had 3 now (I think) but most things I knew so far from the internet and things. They are deffo anti C-section though! My friend called their breastfeeding line and when she told them she had had a C-Section they told her she had given her baby the worst possible start in life ???!!!!!

Eggnog seems to have distinct times for movement during the day and often goes for a few hours without doing anything then makes up for it later by booting me under the ribs :)

I wish i'd kept a diary or a blog or something now that i'm coming towards the end of my pregnancy. Maybe when i'm off on Mat Leave and have some time on my hands (?) I might write it retrospectively (ha, i'm not going to do it am I!!)

Weight wise i've put on just over 2 stone so far but my muscle tone has definitely gone by the wayside as I stopped running about 3 months ago and have been doing very little exercise since (compared to what I used to do) oh well, i'm keen to get back into burning up a sweat after bubs makes an appearance!

Think we've got nearly everything for the arrival. Not got a playmat or rocker but can get that later. Have also washed the things I will need for the hospital and a few things for afterwards and the bedding. Must call the labour ward for a visit too - has anybody else done that? How was it?

Might get a full nights sleep tonight, one can live in hope! Have had terrible weather lately, the town just down the road from us flooded so badly a couple of weekends ago it made national news! (Stonehaven) crazy!!

Pie xx


----------



## JayDee

Pie - I've not been to NCT classes yet, we're on an intensive 2 day one rather than lots of shorter ones, the first one is tomorrow. Can't believe they would say that to your friend about c-section, I mean, people don't always choose them but sometimes end up having them don't they? When we went to the NHS breast feeding class I was asking her about expressing rather than feeding baby straight from the breast, and whilst she agreed it was possible, and that they would help if that's what I decided to do, she actually used the words "the next best thing" - personally, I'd prefer not to have to be the one feeding my baby every time he's hungry, but I think it's personal preference, we'll see when he gets here. Anyway.....

I've not been offered the swine flu jab yet (my doctors are expecting stocks later this month) and I'm still undecided. To start with I said 100% no, just because they can't say 100% that it won't affect the baby, I usually have a good immune system and I'm at home most of the time so feel I am at low risk of catching it. DH is less convinced and thinks I should sit and speak to the doctor about it first, ask him what he would do if it was his wife/daughter that was pregnant. I know what you mean though, it's a horrible decision to have to make, and I don't think anyone other than you and OH can make it.

Sounds like you're nearly sorted baby stuff wise. You never know, you might get nice grandparents buying baby a rocker or a playmat for Christmas if you ask them nicely! Both sets of parents have already offered to pay for stuff for the baby for us (they know there is no way I'd want someone else choosing important stuff and would want to be mega organised and have it sat waiting!) but they are both buying little stuff for him for Christmas as well, and I've "approved" all of those so far as well (only cos I was shopping with them and looking at baby stuff in whatever shop we were in).

Hope everyone has a good weekend, we've got NCT class all day Saturday and no other plans but sure we'll think of something to do on Sunday as well.

x


----------



## DaisyBee

I'm off to dr. in a bit - so quick note while I keep myself distracted!

Sounds like your getting organized Pie! Horrible thing about what was said about c-sections! I can't believe they would say that! Most women who have them dont have a choice - I think mom's & babies health is what should come first - & sometimes that does mean c-section.

I did decide to have the h1n1 vaccine. Sounds like over here in the U.S. that the dr's are all supporting it (including mine). At first I was against it - and then after talking to dr's and realizing that tons of people around me were and are getting it (the flu)- I decided to take the leap. I was worried about what if I did & what if I didn't - so can totally understand your feelings. In the U.S. too - pregnant women often get the regular flu shot (i had that too). So think that makes it a little different than over there.

Movements - my girl seems to be most active from 4-7 a.m. and then from 5-11 pm. LOL Great schedule she has herself on!


We are getting close to getting the nursery all complete - hopefully by next week I'll have a pic for you guys! Also - as far as the shower - a great way to get things for the baby.... but also - esp. for clothes... people didnt use my registry for ideas. So I didnt get to pick out very many baby clothes (which is kind of a fun part I think!) Think I might do some shopping this weekend. Dh & I are going to a baby shower tomorrow & Sun. dh is going to a football game with his dad. Kindof neat - cause they don't really do things like that together. 

Ok - enough distraction - FX for my dr appt! have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Meerkat

Emma - Is everything ok now? Did you speak to someone about the change of position/size etc?

JayDee - IKWYM about the chairs. It's just not comfy sitting upright for long periods of time is it. So glad its my last week at work! Let us know how the antenatal classes go, I have the same 2 day NCT intensive course which starts next Sunday.

Pie - Would love to see the nursery pics but not sure if I have you on facebook do I? Got my visit to the labour ward tomorrow afternoon but feel like a bit of a fraud after I've been there already a while back (when I went in due to lack of fetal movement.) Oh well I'm going again anyway!

I'm so undecided about the swine flu jab and although I've been researching I really can't decide what to do for the best. I haven't been offered it yet but I hate taking any medicines anyway let alone when I'm pg with a jab that hasn't been around very long. Really not sure what to do.

Daisy - How did you get on at the docs hon?

Been busy training up my replacement at work so got a really busy week ahead. Finishing on Friday though, so just hope I get time to tie up the loose ends and clear my desk etc.


----------



## DaisyBee

Well my blood pressure was down a bit - still borderline so they are having me go back in Tues. I may as well get used to feeling like I live at the hospital! They are going to do a fetal monitoring test and another ultrasound to check the fluid level (not sure why they didnt do that with the ultrasound we had 11/2 weeks ago???) This was the same dr who had me do that ultrasound - so think she likes to run tests. I'm not worried about it.
I asked her about movements - cause my hospital says 4 kicks an hour - well she says that is during the baby's active time. So if my baby is most active in the evening thats when I should do the kick count & its normal for all babies to have sleepy times where you don't feel them. So that helps explain their expectations a little better anyway. The dr on tuesday was saying it was important that I pay attention to the movements with my blood pressure issue so I was confused.

Bet your excited to be almost done with work Meerkat! Good idea about seeing the hospital again - ours explained how things like the beds worked, etc. - you might get that kindof thing too.

Off to the baby shower! Have a good weekend!


----------



## PieMistress

How did you find the NCT class Jaydee? Think it's our 4th class next week already!

I've got the midwife tomorrow so will ask her about the swine flu vaccine (although I know they are all sitting on the fence about it) and if ther eis any stock of the Celvapan vaccine rather than the other one available in our area but doubt it. 

Had quite a stressful night last night. Woke up about 4am to my brother in law having a seizure which was quite frightening and we had to call the ambulance in the end as it just didn't seem to stop. Thankfully all is ok (it wasn't the first time) but i'd never seen anybody have a seizure before.

Called the labour ward today to make an appt for a visit and they are fully booked until the 5th December! Wow, guess that's what I get for leaving it until the last minute!

x


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Ladies!!

I had a wonderful weekend. My DH has been sick but on Sunday morning he rallied himself up and asked if I wanted to do some Christmas shopping. He was quite eager to leave so despite being in the middle of picking up the house, we head out. When I return, I see my Father in Law outside the house and thought "Oh no, they've popped by for lunch. Hope they haven't been locked out long!" Then I got inside and friends and family had all gathered for a surprise baby shower!! It was great. NZ generally doesn't do the shower thing, but my DH and his mum organized a lovely shower complete with great food, prezzies, and even games!:happydance::happydance: I was spoiled with outfits, toys, bathing stuff, bottles, and yes---socks!

Regarding Swine flu vaccine: NZ has not released it's stocks yet so it's a decision that I don't have to make. As such, it's probably easier for me to say what I would do, however, I had decided to get it if offered. In the US for decades now all pregnant women have been advised to get the seasonal flu vaccine without problems. My understanding is the swine flu vaccine is administered in the same substance and is a dead virus. Had they had a crystal ball when they guess which four flu strains they think will be most prolific for the year, then it would have been included in the seasonal jabs. My DH has been sick with flu like symptoms for a week now and when his temperature was over 40 I really wished that I had had access to the vaccine as a fever alone could harm bubs. Instead, he was in quarantine in the guest bedroom.

Pie, glad to hear your brother in law is OK. I remember how scared I was the first time I witnessed a seizure. 

Daisy, hope your BP remains good. That's interesting about the kick counts. Our hospital says 10 kicks in a day but are more concerned with routine. I.e. if bubs is a morning kicker, then they're concerning if you have a morning without kicks.

Meerkat, enjoy your last week of work! That's so exciting!!

Jaydee, how'd your first NCT day go? Hopefully it was more beneficial than the NHS! I'm meeting my antental group next weekend for our first coffee meet now that we've finished our classes. 

Emma, how are you? Hope the bump shrinking was just bubs getting comfy and engaged. If I was in UK I'd exchange numbers for text, but the international rates may be a bit too high.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend. It's Monday morning here, so back to work...


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all, hope you had a nice weekend.

Daisy - Good news about your bp being lower. :thumbup: And maybe its good that they've asked you to go back so soon as it will put your mind at rest if you have any worries about the :baby: not moving very much. 

Pie - Glad to hear your BIL is ok :hugs: Don't worry about the visit to the labour ward. I went today and it really wasn't all that.. No screamers thankfully but I learned that we can pay £75 for a room of our own or we can share with 3 others for free (just to clarify I mean the post natal wards not the labour ward!! he he). I was quite underwhelmed by the visit really but it did bring it home that they can send you home the same day and how the hell do you know what to do with this new baby??? Do you really 'just know'? I can't see that myself.

AK - How lovely of your friends and family to throw you a surprise party :happydance: Weren't you suspicious that DH wanted to go shopping particularly if he had a get out card as he was ill? He he! Reading your post reminds me I really must buy some socks as I have none yet!! Know anyone with some spare? :haha:

Busy week ahead - got my scan on Tues to see if the placenta is still lying low or has moved. My MW says it usually moves, so we'll see. If it's still there I may have to have a c section. I know everyone says a natural birth is best but to be honest neither appeals to me :nope: so I can't decide what's better.

Friday is my last day of work! I have mixed feelings about that but my friends assure me I'll have forgotten all about it after a week!!

And Sunday will be my first of 3 NCT antenatal classes. So lots to keep me occupied this week. Gulp!


----------



## JayDee

Hi all

NCT class was really good, SOOOO much better than the NHS ones, DH agreed as well (although he did think 10am-4pm was a long time to sit there, but that's what you get for booking the intensive classes I guess). The woman taking it wasn't a midwife, so was able to be less biased about the information she gave and the way she answered questions, always nice to feel that people are being honest with you I think. I would recommend them to anyone if they can afford the time/money to go.

AK - baby shower, what a lovely surprise! Sorry your DH has been ill, hopefully he's on the mend now and you'll avoid catching anything.

Pie - I know what you mean about seeing people having seizures. I've seen MIL do it a few times (luckily usually in hospital). She used to suffer with fits a few years ago (after a brain op) and I had been told what to do if ever it happened when I was there (I used to stay at their house when DH still lived there and left later than everyone else) but I'm glad I never had to.

Daisy - glad your BP hasn't got any worse. I bet the fact that's its borderline high is stressing you out in itself, catch 22 situation if ever there was one. Hope you enjoyed the baby showers at the weekend, did you take them socks as a gift? ha ha

Meerkat - hope your scan goes well and placenta has moved out of the way. I know you say you're undecided about whether you would prefer natural or c-section, I guess that's good because the decision might be made for you, at least you won't be disappointed either way.

I'm sure baby was listening at the NCT class about what position he should be in to come out because after she said they should be head down, their back to your front, I'm pretty positive he moved into that position yesterday! He was up my right hand side, but def seems more central now, and the movements have moved position. DH was panicking saying "Has your bump dropped as well? That doesn't mean he wants to come out now does it?" Everything else seems the same so I'm guessing I'm good for now.....


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovely ladies!

Jaydee - hope you enjoyed your nct class! We've been doing the nct ones that are once a week for 5 weeks. We're on week 3 now, and they've been brilliant. Although i know alot from my job as a nanny and looking on the internet etc They've been a godsend for reassuring my hubby. He had no idea what to expect in labour let alone what pain relief or options were available. I was so proud of him asking questions and getting involved in the classes. We've come home and discussed what's best for us - and written a little birthplan together. (sad i know but i love that he's involved! He's not the reading type and wouldn't look up stuff on his own usually!)

I'm much more comfortable knowing that he knows what to expect in labour, and that he knows what i do and don't want so able to stick up for me if i can't do it myself at the time!!

My mum (who lives in Australia) has booked her flights to come over.... i'm due on the 25th dec and she's coming on the 20th and staying until feb!! So that'll be brilliant to have her around too. She's a hands on grandma - and knows how to fade into the background and just get on with jobs without having to be asked (cook a meal or put on some washing etc and leave me and new daddy to be parents!) Hopefully she'll be in time to come with us to the hospital for baby's birth. But i'm not as anxious about it now that hubby knows what to do!! She'll be a great support for him and allow him to have some time out, have a walk, get something to eat etc without leaving me on my own though!



I have my 34wk checkup on wednesday - will let you know how it goes!! 

Emma - more than happy to be a text buddy with you! PM me if you like.


----------



## DaisyBee

AK - what a fun surprise with a baby shower! Pretty sneaky of your dh I'd say! Don't know if mine could pull it off - LOL! Hope your dh is feeling better and that you stay well!

Pie - how scary about your brother in law! Glad all is well - that would have been scary to go through though.

Meerkat - I'm surprised that they can kick you out of the ward that soon! I will be staying at least 48 hrs after the birth or 96 hours after c-section. I think you'll be fine though - just figure things out as you go. Really newborns just love to be held, need to eat, and need diaper changes. You can also come on here and ask everyone if something has you stumped! (or your dr :winkwink:) Good luck with your scan - FX that your placenta has moved. I agree also about neither option being appealing (c section or natural)! :happydance: for being your last days of work!

JayDee & TTC - so glad that your class was useful! Think its good to be prepared (though someone told my dh that you forget everything once labor actually starts - LOL) I'm hoping my dh remembers some of it cause thinking I'll be a little distracted.

JayDee - so cool that your baby has moved into position - does that make it seem real or what?!?!?!

TTC - so great that your mom can be there for you! Sounds like she'll be a great help! :hugs:

So - my dr appt today - non-stress test was good. Baby passed with flying colors - she didnt like the things attatched to my bump and she kept having huge kicks at the one at the top - LOL Fluid level was good - they said something about wanting it to be over 10 and mine was at 12something. BUT blood pressure wasnt good. And I wasnt really worked up today either - so thinking its just heading up. It was higher yesterday and Sunday too. So they did blood work and I have to do another 24 hr urine test tomorrow. I go back Friday for another appt & to do another non-stress test. I asked about what happens if I dont develop pre-eclampsia but my blood pressure remains to be like this and the dr replied "well we are going to get you through to 37 weeks" :wacko: OK - that is only 2 weeks away!! Scary real now - and making me feel like I'm not ready. So now this week I'm going to try to get everything done. Hoping that they ok my Thanksgiving/early xmas party that is 2 hours away with my family (in 11/2 weeks). My brother is making a surprise visit home for it from Arizona (he had thought he couldnt come and yesterday decided he would make the trip) So I'm the only family member who knows... and if he comes all the way and I am either stuck at home or giving birth I'll be mad! :growlmad: And hospital has changed visitor policy with swine flu - only me, dh, and my parents, and his parents are allowed in to visit. OK enough rant! LOL

So - has anyone heard from Emma?? Havent heard from her since her bump shrinkage issue!??! :hugs: Hoping your doing ok Emma!!


----------



## Emma1980

ohhhhh i'm so behind, sorry ladies! Just not been feeling the greatest....

I never did see anyone about the water leak and shrinkage issues, but bubs is doing fine, so i guess that puts my mind at ease - pains are getting more and more constant, anyone else gettin this? a day doesnt go by now where i get a strain of period pains, back ache or braxton hicks... the pressure i feel down below is pretty darn strong - I honestly feel like it could be any day now - does any one else feel like this or is it just me?

Hows the last week of work going Meerkat? how did your scan go today? made your decision about the swine flu jab yet? I dont think i'm getting it...

Hi Daisy, dont think i disagree with the hospital changing its policies, playing it safe! and its better to be safe than sorry, i would be quite happy if they told me no one could visit me, would make my life much easier! not having a good time with the blood pressure are ya?! i'm the opposite, its so low and i cant get it up! keep having dizzy spells and that and the midwife is so impressed with it shes unwilling to help the fact that it makes me feel so ill!

TTC - i'll PM ya shortly, think we all need someone in this thread on text should anyone go to hospital and we get to keep peeps updated! How nice that your mums coming over to help, should be a nice relief for the hubby!

Jaydee - glad your NCT classes went well and glad bubs is getting into position! I think youve had the easiest time out of everyone so far havent you!

Amerikiwi - so jealous on the surprise baby shower!!! how very nice of them! hope your hubby gets better soon!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - thanks for pointing out that I've had the easiest time so far, probably means I've got the hard bit to come! I hope not. I did mean to PM you my mobile number, but kept forgetting, happy to exchange numbers if you want, just let me know.
Glad bubs is behaving a bit better now. I keep getting back ache (usually if I sit for too long) and lower leg cramps (usually when I'm laid down) but nothing too bad. Still can't figure out if I'm getting BH or if it's just bubs moving, either way, I notice it rather than get pain from it if you see what I mean.

Daisy - Sorry to hear your blood pressure isn't playing properly, at least they are saying 37 weeks now (which is classed as full term) rather than 35 or 36 - easy for me to say I know. In my head I'm preparing myself mentally for LO turning up anytime from 37 weeks onwards, just in case! We ordered the baby monitor last night because we found it cheap on amazon, that was the last thing we needed to buy, so I just need to pack my bag and we're good to go.... 
I agree with Emma, I'd rather only a few people were allowed in if they think swine flu is an issue. Not cos I think my friends/family would be irresponsible enough to come if they felt ill, but you can't guarantee the same for everyone else's visitors. I guess if you know you'll have your own room then it's not so bad, but I think on the ward in most UK hospitals you'll probably be in a room with maybe 1 or 2 other people so their visitors are near you as well.

Meerkat - hope the scan went well.

Well, after saying I thought he'd moved into position I think he might have moved over to the side again. Kicking away as ever :)

I'm going to try and do some Christmas shopping today, I really want to get it all done in the next week or two. I've got as far as wrapping paper and cards so far! Oh well, it's a start....


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovelies - 

We all seem to be going through the same types of things - braxton hicks, aches and pains and worries of is this it? It's reassuring to hear that i'm not the only one!!! 

Emma - thanks for the number swap... and i'm so sorry to you all that you don't know my name!! 

Thought i'd included this early on when we were showing faces but obviously not! So, a little background on me -Anywhoo i'm Keira and my picture is with my husband Lee (been together almost 10years now but only married for 18months). Completely and utterly still head over heals for the guy and this whole experience has brought us even closer. He's a typical male and tries to be really calm and cool about me complaining about pains or worrying that this may be 'it'!! (which is happening alot lately!!) He has never held a baby, changed a nappy and doesn't really connect with babies, but toddlers/school age is another story - he's the one throwing ball or playing hide and go seek with the young kids at gatherings!! Our baby was very much a planned event, and after a miscarriage early on we were over the moon when we fell pregnant immediately afterwards and got past that 'danger' period! It doesn't stop the worry that something may still go wrong, but i've realised that this is never going to end it's part of being a parent, and it starts before they're even born!!

I've decided that although i'm not worried about the labour and birth bit - only a little anxious about what it'll be like. I don't like the unknown, and not knowing when it's going to happen is freaking me out more than anything. Because we've been doing the nct classes i now have a good idea of what could happen during labour and birth and that's really calmed me... but i don't know when it will all kick off - and that worries me. Silly i know but every backache, twinge and period type ache (and there's alot of them!) i seem to freak myself out that maybe this is it. I'M 34WEEKS not 39 SO I SHOULDN'T BE THINKING LIKE THIS YET!

I'm due 25th December and all of my family live either in Australia or Ireland, and Lee's family are in Wales. So our visitors are likely to become stay over visitors rather than day ones, which can be nice but daunting at the same time. We invited my mum to come stay with us for as long as she can (she's a brilliant hands on mum, who knows when to step back or disappear for a while but you look around and dinner is cooking or a load of washing is on!) She's coming on the 20th Dec and staying until Feb, so she may be intime to come to the hospital with us or maybe not... (we have the option to ship her off to Ireland to visit other family if we want our own space in the NY)! Hubby is taking 2 weeks paternity leave after the baby is born. Not sure when Lee's family will want to visit - this could become a problem as we only have a 3 bedroom house so not room for them to stay over while my mum is here... will deal with that when the situation arrises! LOL

Anyway, i've taken up loads of space with me me me me me talk!! Just wanted to fill you in so you know me! (especially Emma, my text buddy!)

keira xx


----------



## Emma1980

PMed you my number JayDee! if you keep getting issues with leg cramps try upping your potassium intake, as thats what its a lack of, best things are spinach and bananas! but most green veggies are good!
Good luck on your xmas shopping, i'm all done and wrapped!! apart from mum! no idea what to get her, shes so awkward to buy for! i havent got cards yet either, i should do that at some point this week...

Keira - I'm sooo the same, its the fear of not knowing when its gonna happen that freaks me out, if i knew when it was i'm sure i'd deal with it all a bit better but nope! so every pain and ache is like "ohhhhh shit!" everybody i see thinks i'm gonna give birth early, they all reckon he'll be out within the next 3 weeks, this doesnt help!
Its nice to learn more about you!

Not sure what to do today, quite fancy a trip to gala! lol...hmmm... yep, think i shall do that! good luck to meeee!


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - my braxton hicks have been getting worse too - and more painful also - with cramps down low. This surprised me for some reason - wasnt ready for pain yet! Glad to hear things are going well with you (well as well as we can all hope for, right?!)

I agree with the hospital policy - and was glad for it til I thought of my brother being in town and the posibility of not seeing him. Well, if I make it to 37 weeks it won't be an issue - so I'll try to think positive! JayDee - we do all have a private room so that should help with visitors & spreading things around, but lots of people have come down with it where I live so they are being careful.

I spent yesterday stocking up on food - esp things that dh can make without my help (he is not the cook in the family - LOL.) Also snacks and soda for family and friends who I assume will be showing up at my house since they won't be allowed in the hospital. I also did more xmas shopping - I'm mostly done - basically dh's family needs a few more little touches but thinking I may make dh go do that part since they are after all his family! I also bought some nursing pj's (the top is very elastic so they pull down for nursing) and some more nursing bras (with no wire since last time I bought ones with a wire). I got talked into some nursing pads that stick to your chest vs. stick to your bra and after looking at the directions for washing them last night think I am going to take them back. The last thing I am going to want to bother with is correctly hand washing them daily - think the disposable ones will be easier. Bought the pad for changing diapers and covers for it also yesterday - I think one of the last items I needed. When I got home from shopping dh had been busy organizing and also got the carseat/stroller combo out of the box. So now just need to install the base - hopefully its not too hard!

Yes - 37 weeks is better but its still scary - seems like its so soon where Dec. 23rd seemed a little further away! As long as my baby is ok and healthy - thats all that matters!


----------



## JayDee

Keira - what a nice idea to tell us your story. Don't think any of the rest of us have done that specifically, although it's probably all there somewhere on here! Most of us have buddied up on facebook as well if you want to join in...

My hubby is the opposite of yours in terms of worrying about aches and pains. Every time I flinch because baby kicks too hard (which happens pretty often cos I've not got much water) he looks concerned at me. I said I'm sure he'll know the difference between a kick and something more serious when it happens, promised I'll scream really loud rather than flinch and gasp - ha ha.
He's really sweet though, after a night out a couple of weeks ago when he, for some reason, panicked that baby would come when he was an hour's drive away and having had a drink so he couldn't drive back he's said he's not going to have any alcohol at all until baby is here. Personally I don't really mind, I was hoping he would do this in December, but hopefully baby is staying put for a few weeks yet!

Daisy - I'd forgotten about your brother being in town, it is annoying that he might not be able to come and see you and LO given he lives away. Maybe if you explain to the hospital they'll make an exception?
I don't think car seat bases are too hard to fit, my SIL seems to switch her seat belt one between cars quite often (it's been in 2 of hers, mine and MILs that I know of) and DH had no problems with putting the isofix one in ours. 
It's sweet that you're stocking up on food for DH, I have a feeling, although mine can cook as well as/potentially better than me he'd use the excuse to live on take aways if I let him! 

Emma - it's weird but I actually got some bananas when I went shopping on Monday, without even thinking about the potassium thing, I just fancied them. I guess there maybe is some truth in the "your body will tell you what it needs" theory after all. Not eaten any yet, so I'll see what happens when I do.


----------



## Emma1980

Great minds think alike eh Daisy, just done my stock up too! got it all delivered so i wasnt lumping bags so i think i'm set to go for a while now, cupboards are bulging!

JD - ooooh yeah, i guess your body does let you know, i had potassium issues when i did the Atkins diet quite a few years back, weird what you remember!

is anyone not doing the different washing powder for bubs? my sis in law is recommending that i dont, as she didnt with my neice and now she has great skin, whereas her other daughter is constantly having sensitive skin issues and she ensured to use the fairy stuff for her, prolly just a coincidence but wondered what you were doing.

Did my trip to gala yesterday and we won £85 each, weeeeeee, lol... something must of been telling me i was gonna win!


----------



## DaisyBee

Realizing you are in the final box JayDee!!! Is that crazy or what?!? My dh would live on take away too if it were up to him. He could actually cook if he was forced to - the times he does actually cook (not just from a box) it is awesome - he just chooses not to take the time. So figured if I was busy with recovering and up all night with breastfeeding that if I had easy things he would be more likely to make that than serve me take away every morning, noon, and night. LOL

I was thinking the same thing with my milk habit - that my body is craving what I need. Whole 1st half of pregnancy I was craving tomatoes (fresh, sauce, juice, etc) which I am normally not a fan of! The whole last 1/2 I've been drinking milk like its going out of style. Hopefully the bananas do the trick for you!

I'd forgotten about facebook - LOL I think the pregnancy brain is a real thing.... when out shopping the other day I couldnt sign my last name for my credit card. How weird is that!?

I've been really emotional about my dh lately. He's been so awesome and this whole experience has just brought us closer together which I didnt realize was even possible. He is going to be an amazing dad and just thinking about it makes me get all choked up!


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - I'm using different washing powder - but mostly cause I like the smell! LOL It smells like babies.... I'm not planning on using it for long - probably a month or 2 or whenever I run out :shrug: Most babies would be fine with whatever soap you use - you will know if you need to switch (if he gets a rash, or is scratchy, etc)

Gala is casino?? :happydance: for winning $$!!


----------



## Emma1980

Its bingo!


----------



## DaisyBee

Ahhh! LOL Still think its funny the different words we use.... even "washing powder" is not a term we use over here !


----------



## amerikiwi

Hello lovely Christmas mums!!

How's everyone doing? I have a midwife appointment today and hope that my latest glucose blood test comes back clear. After passing the first blood test, my last two pee tests have shown glucose so I had to have another blood test.

Jaydee, can't believe you're in the final box!! And Daisy, can't believe that you may be meeting your LO in two weeks!! In fact, I can't believe how quickly pregnancy has gone. Having said that, I'll probably go two weeks over due and be complaining that the pregnancy has lasted forever-lol.

I've decided to cook a bunch of meals and freeze them to avoid the takeaway habit after birth. My DH cooked at a restaurant for a couple years during his youth, so he knows how to cook but generally makes very large quantities when he decides to cook. I'm using that to our advantage now. Found a couple of good cookbooks ("Freezer Cooking" and "Once a Month Cooking") that give tips on what foods freeze well and how to organize a months worth of cooking into one day. 

Emma, interesting you ask about the washing powder. I had planned on using the sensivite skin baby wash, but then I got a big baby sample pack yesterday and included in there was a sample of the normal washing powder that I usually use. It doesn't say anything about being for sensitive skin, but I wonder if maybe it is?

Keira and Daisy, come onto Facebook! I love that the UK ladies are getting texting sorted to keep us posted as you go into labour. 

Jaydee, I understand about DH being worried about when labour will start. Mine was saying yesterday that he's worried he's forgetting what we learned in our antenatal classes. He was quite relieved when I told him we are meeting with the other parents this Saturday so we can compare notes on what everyone remembers. He then suggested that he should start practicing the massage techniques that they were taught more frequently! :happydance:

Keira, I know what you mean about visitors being longer term international. I'm lucky that all of DH's family lives within an hour but we live in NZ and my family is in the USA and Germany. We've decided to keep the guest bed in the nursery for the first 6 months to accomodate the visitors as bubs will be in our room during that time as well. What part of Aussie is your Mum? 

Meerkat, how did your scan go?

Random note: We had a company gathering for DH's office the other day and there's 3 pregnancies in the office right now. All 3 of us are due within one week of each other. I wonder what was put into the water cooler during the first week in April?!


----------



## JayDee

AK - a girl that I used to work with (and was at the time) is due a week before me, so whatever they put in your DH's water they must have put in ours as well, just a week earlier!
DH is also the same about forgetting everything, in fact, they asked last week what the biggest fear for the OHs was and they said forgetting what to do and seeing their us in pain and not being able to help - think that's quite sweet really. I keep saying to him (and myself) that people do it every day, and come back for more, so it can't be that bad (childbirth I mean).

Emma - I have bought some fairy washing stuff, and sensitive conditioner, it was on offer and it smells like baby :) I know that sounds silly but if you smell something that's been washed in it, it really does honest. MIL warned me that if stuff gets really mucky you might have to wash in normal stuff anyway, and if you want to, then wash in non bio to make it baby proof again.
Congrats on your bingo win - maybe you have a bit of this pregnancy psychic-ness that I seem to have as well...

Daisy - I can't believe I'm in the last box either, just noticed that myself :happydance:
I wonder which of us will be first to meet our baby? I guess if you get induced at 37 weeks it'll probably be you won't it? How exciting!

Well, I didn't manage to go shopping yesterday, my grandad died on Wednesday so I went round to help my nan with all the paperwork type things - she's not that great at stuff like that and my mum isn't much better either. I don't mind at all, it's nice to be able to help I suppose. Apparently she had all of her kids (4) without any pain relief (at home as well) as did my mum (2) (but in hospital) so I'm hoping that means I'll be able to cope relatively well - fx anyway....
So, I'm going to get dressed and go now before I start doing something else!

Got friends coming tonight, we're going to go out for a meal, probably the last time before we have baby sitting to worry about because they are going on holiday next weekend (alright for some, I'm not jealous - much!) Only problem is they have let me pick the restaurant, hope it's as nice as last time I went (about a year ago!)

Hope you all have nice weekends whatever you're doing x


----------



## DaisyBee

JayDee - I'm sorry to hear about your grandad :hugs: Have fun tonight with your friends. It's weird thinking about babysitters isn't it? I had people offering to babysit at one of my baby showers & at the time I realized it was something that had never crossed my mind! LOL I've been so occupied with thinking about other aspects - wonder what else I haven't thought about?!?

AK - great idea about the freezer cooking! Something I hadn't even thought of - LOL That would be a good thing for me to be doing next week to try to keep myself busy and not thinking about childbirth! Also want to start my xmas decorating - cause it may be the best time I have to do it. If I have the baby in early Dec. I'm guessing the first few weeks will be kindof chaotic at my house!

Went and did some more shopping yesterday and then went and got my feet done. I stared at colors for a while then realized that I should have pink toes when I meet my little girl! So - they are the same pink color as all the baby stuff I have (that lighter pink color). Have my dr appt (again!!) so hopefully all goes ok. My blood pressure was high last night but lower again this morning. I kept checking it last night & almost called the hospital but after laying on my left side it went down by a lot so decided I could wait til this mornings appt. New dr - so hopefully he is in the loop & I dont have to reexplain everything again!


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, I'm so sorry to hear of your grandfather. :hugs: That's a good sign that the women of your family tolerate childbirth well. Have you decided your views on pain management during labour? I made my birthplan with mw yesterday and decided I'll see how long I can with gas and air and then go for the epi only if I request it. My sister and mum all went drug free with their births as well so hoping my family history helps as well.

Daisy, great idea to have pink toes to meet your little girl with! I wish I could take credit for the freezer cooking, but that was a great little tidbit that came out of my antenatal classes. I got the cookbooks from the library so I"m doing a big grocery shop and starting the cooking!

I got my blood test results from the mw and all is good on the glucose front. I'm still showing high levels in urine and it appears it's just a weird reaction that my body has during pregnancy. Instead of processing the sugar into my bloodstream, my kidneys are dumping it directly into urine. The huge sugar cravings are so that my blood sugar doesn't get too low since I only take a small percentage of what's ingested. Weird huh. I also got a referral for free antenatal swim classes! :thumbup: My midwife didn't even know they existed but were told about them in the antenatal classes so my midwife just followed my instructions on what needed to be said on the referral. :happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

Well my dr apt went well - blood pressure was the same - not great but not bad enough to be induced today! LOL Baby's heartrate was good during the nonstress test -she was kicking super hard at it! Even harder than on Tuesday - biggest movement I think I've ever seen from her! So new dr was good - better than expected. He says every day between now and 37 weeks is a good thing. Better odds of the baby not having to be in NICU. :thumbup: So he says we are buying time right now til 37 weeks. So guess that kindof makes it even more official that I'll be delivering in early Dec since I am 37 weeks on Dec. 2nd. So I'm supposed to take it easy & come in to the hospital if my blood pressure gets to crazy here at home. Tuesday I go in again to do another non-stress test, another ultrasound to measure fluid, and do my group-b strep test which they do around 36 weeks at my hospital.

Spent time wrapping presents today- hard to do with my bump in the way! Think I may have dh do the rest!

Trying to get facebook sorted - so if you see a request from Laura that is me!


----------



## Emma1980

I got ya Laura! :thumbup: what fluids do they measure? is it ya waters? i think i want one doing, do you think they'll let me request it? i want them to check that it was my waters that broke a couple of weeks back, i am positive it was not urine, came from wrong hole and it was uncontrollable! I dont want a dry birth!:wacko:

Sorry to hear of your grandfather JD :hugs: Have fun tonight!

Whats this thing about you lot wanting pain!?! just gas and air? you must be mad! lol my MW asked me what i would be wanting and i just said anything and everything just make it pain free!! lol

I want free antenatal swim classes!!!:cry:


----------



## DaisyBee

Emma - yes its my waters they check. They do an ultrasound and they measure where the big pockets of fluid are around her. With my blood pressure there is greater odds that she isnt getting the nutrients she needs - which would make her urinate less = less waters. I would think that you would want to mention the fluid leak - esp. if it can cause infection. (right?)

Thinking I may not have a choice about my pain relief - pain makes your blood pressure go up so thinking they will be recommending the epidural. And at this point I dont care - as long as baby & I are ok.


----------



## Emma1980

My midwife knows about it but shes adamant it was pee and i KNOW it wasnt! i will definitely discuss it with her on thursday!

have we heard from Meerkat since her scan?


----------



## JayDee

Thanks for the condolences girls, he'd been in hospital for a month, so we had a bit of a warning.

Noticed a few of us are now on the last box of the ticker, getting real now. It's weird, I'm not worried at all about looking after a baby, just trying to get him out o there! At the nct antenatal class at the weekend she was saying about people who don't deliver all of the placenta properly being more at risk of losing too much blood, pain I can do but that sounds scary. Anyway, it's very rare so guess I should just forget about it.

We also wrote birth plan at the weekend, w didn't seem too fussed about discussing it so we just did it, I'm seeing one today so see if she asks about it.

Daisy - glad baby isstaying put for now. 2 Dec doesn't seem that far away does it? Hope your body behaves till then.
Also glad you got facebook sorted, you'll be addicted in no time, even if it's only for a week or 2.

Emma - I think your waters can grow back if they partially break too early, hopefully that's what's happening to you.

Ak - Some of the info we got from antenatal at the weekend also said about filling the freezer with meals you can just warm up, unfortunately, mine's not that big and full of fresh meat, fish fingers, frozen peas and ice cream (well that's a selection anyway). Maybe we should start eating and making space!

I got lots of xmas shopping done on Friday, just 3 or 4 more things to get. Got bubs the cutest xmas stocking, and a lullaby glo bug to go in it, just hope he comes on time so he's there for xmas...


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We were busy trying to finish up some things and had a big "thanksgiving" meal at mil's place yesterday. Thinking she was cooking up a storm incase we can't make it to the real thanksgiving meal on thursday at dh's uncles house (1 hr north) They are all thinking my dr tomorrow will say "no way" to traveling for thanksgiving and then traveling 2 hrs south for a long weekend with my family. Only dh & I are still planning on both. Our families are trying to convince us that we should stay home. LOL

Facebook - noone spill our baby name til after we announce it - cause I have told you guys - but it's a secret to our families til after she is born ( & dh added my mil to my facebook this weekend - LOL)

We found out yesterday too that the baby has dropped - I kept saying to my dh that my bump looked different but we werent sure why. Well as soon as my mil saw me she exclaimed "you've dropped!" LOL How could dh & I not realize this first?!? Weird. After lots of staring at my belly we realized my mil was right. Would explain all the lower backpain I've been feeling very recently which I hadnt had at all during the rest of pregnancy!?

Hope Meerkat is doing well! Maybe she's busy getting things ready....


----------



## JayDee

My baby has dropped too according to the mw. 3/5 engaged, which I guess means heading in the right direction :) I can't see much difference in the bump shape, but now she's mentioned it there is a much bigger gap between the bottom of my bra and where baby's ass is (they was only about an inch a week or 2 ago, now it's def more like 3).

My blood pressure was also up, 140/80 vs 110/60 consistently before that, so she started asking me whether I was having headaches, flashing lights in front of my eyes, swelling of hands and feet... I guess these are the signs of pre-eclamsia. Assured her I felt fine and bubs is kicking away. His heartbeat was fine as well so hopefully just a random spike (I did have to go to a different place and was kept waiting for 15 mins past my appointment time).

Going back next week to get checked again (would normally just go at 38 weeks) - at least by then I'll be 37+2 and if they decide bubs needs to come out he'll still be classed as full term, I just don't really fancy a c-section :( Oh well, given I feel fine I'm probably worrying about nothing....hopefully!

Had a v weird dream last night that I had him and had to leave him at the hospital by himself, that's never gonna happen in real life. Luckily the dream didn't involve labour, just afterwards. That's the first time I've drempt about him being real, wonder if it's a sign he's on the way soon? I guess only time will tell.


----------



## DaisyBee

Sorry your bp isnt playing nice JayDee. Hopefully was just a one time fluke and it will straighten itself out. I havent found a stocking yet - debating on pink or to go more traditional with red. So exciting to think about isnt it?! 


I had a good dr apt today - got lots of my questions answered & LO is looking really good - good heartrate for the non-stress test even though she seemed half asleep when they did it. She wasn't trying to do karate at the monitors LOL! The nurse who did my fluid ultrasound seemed to do a much better job than the girl last tues. (The ultrasound for the fluid they just have a specially trained nurse do - the other ultrasounds they have scan techs do.) She took longer doing it & seemed to find lots more fluid hiding out in different spots - so that number was higher than it was a week ago (even though last weeks was fine). I was told that they are going to keep having me come in every Tues & Fri & one day when I go in they will just decide to send me upstairs to be induced. Dr. said things at the moment things are looking good but they will still end up inducing rather than wait til I go into labor (unless that happens first I guess!) She hinted at 37-38 weeks. I'm glad they aren't rushing things when they don't have to! That helps me feel better about the whole inducing thing. Found out that I don't HAVE to have an epidural even with my blood pressure & that they are going to try the induction first & see if that works before even discussing c-section. I have a growth scan scheduled for next tues - though the dr says at the moment its more routine since we did the one a month ago - she assumes the baby is measuring fine.

Best news - I am allowed to go see my family for the weekend!!! Unless things dramatically change in the next few days that is. So keeping my fingers crossed that things remain just how they have been the past few weeks!

Dr. didnt say anything about the baby dropping or being engaged but the dr didnt actually even look at me - I am going to have an exam on friday which she says then we will talk about all that. Also having the strep swap fri.

Last night I was having strong braxton hicks every 20 minutes. DH was starting to panic!! LOL Was feeling cramps down low while the top of my uterus was getting really tight. Even woke up with a bh in the middle of the night! Getting crazy real!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Chicks,

Hope you are all fine and dandy! I can't believe Christmas is just round the corner along with our due dates (!!). I've only got 4 more working days left which seems absolutely crazy but finally managed to interview a successful candidate as my replacement today which is a relief. 

Last week my midwife thought the baby was breech so I had to go back again today and she's still not sure so i'm booked in for a presentation scan on Friday. She 'thinks' it is head down but isn't 100% so wants to make sure. Find it hard to understand why they can't tell though?? Also my fundal measurement hasn't really changed over the past 4 weeks but she says it's nothing to worry about ?? Ho Hum (!) At least my blood pressure has gone back to normal :) If bubs is head down (I will be 36+5 then she said it's highly unlikely it will flip back to breech).

For those of you whose bubs have engaged /bump has dropped what does it feel like? I'm still feeling quite breathless very easily so thinking something is still well and truly wedged under my ribs (head or feet!). I also don't have to get up for the loo too much so nothing is against my bladder at the moment?

Still need to get a boys name sorted ! ARGHGHG! Girl's names we have a good list but really struggling with boys! Might put a note on my facebook page asking for suggestions!!

DaisyBee - Do you get your scans as par for the course? We only get 2 here in the UK (as standard, in some areas it's only one at 12 weeks). I haven't really had many Braxton Hicks, maybe only a handful of times (if that?). They also don't do the StrepB course either (at least not in my health practice). You can send away for a kit but they will charge you £32 to analyse it. Is anybody else having the test done? 

Jaydee - Hope your blood pressure goes down. I had something similar a couple of weeks back but it seems to have sorted itself out. Maybe it's the sub conscious realisation of what is about to happen to us?

Wouldn't it be lovely if our LOs were here to celebrate Christmas with us! I bought a half price tree in Homebase yesterday (we never usually bother) and have got most of my pressies wrapped, still need to get a few bits and pieces though.

I was going to write more but my internet connection seems to have died and I don't want to lose this message!

Will be back Meerkat, Emma and Amerikiwi! xx


----------



## JayDee

Hi Pie - I don't think I can really feel that much difference now that baby is partly engaged. I guess I'm not gasping for breath or feeling really full as often as I did but that's about it, still going to the toilet at similar intervals to a month ago.
I've been trying to look at pictures to see if the bump looks lower, can't really see any difference other than it's still getting bigger (I'll post a few see if you can - 10,17 and 25 Nov in that order). I *think* the bottom of the bump is now closer to my knicker line as, when I sit down, it does feel like trousers are digging in a bit more. I think it affects some people more than others.

And I agree, boy's names are hard. We're down to just a few now, but we've been thinking about it since 20 weeks, and haven't had girl's names to think about. Do you know what sort of names you like? Traditional/modern etc? 

Daisy - good news that you can go and see your family :happydance: glad bubs is behaving.
I'm not getting painful BH but I'm def having them, you can feel the bump go hard from the outside, DH can tell as well. Only thing with that is I have no idea how many/how frequently I'm having them. Oh well, I guess when they are the real thing I'll def know won't I?
 



Attached Files:







(52)10112009.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









(57)17112009.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









(59)25112009.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JayDee

Oh, maybe I can tell a tiny difference on the last 2 pictures. On the first one the waistband looks flat, on the second 2 it's sticking out a bit in the middle.....


----------



## Emma1980

I dunno pie, i cant decide if i want him here before or after xmas but i KNOW i dont want him comin on xmas day! for some reason everyone thinks that i'm gonna go in to labour very soon, keep getting comments that i'm very low... I still get restricted lungs, and he's been head-down since pretty early, but my guess is he'll be pretty long at birth, i was apparently straight in 3-6 month clothes! I'm 6' and FOB is 5'11...

I have noticed that i'm constantly peeing, more so than at any other point in pregnancy, so hes definitely leaning on my bladder with something!

JayDee you still have a better figure than i had pre-pregnancy, haha! i'd love to have a tidy lil bump like that! i think your bump is still pretty high!

boys names are hard! i had my girls picked out straight off! my boys shortlist is Finley, Shay & possibly Kian... i adore Shay but no one else is very keen & everyone loves Finley but i think its getting pretty common now!

I have the midwife this afternoon, i'm really wanting her to send me for a scan to get my fluid levels checked, i know my lil man is okay but ive heard too many scare stories about dry births!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - I agree, I don't really think bump has moved at all. I can feel that baby is lower down in it though, but only an inch or 2.

Good luck with the midwife, hope she listens and gets you booked in for the scan, hopefully just to give you reassurance that everything is still ok in there.

I wonder if you'll just know his name when you see him? I'm assuming FOB isn't really involved in the decision so you can go with what you feel like? I've picked out a few names that DH isn't too keen on, maybe if I think one of them really suits him when he's born DH will give in cos I've just given birth! No, that's mean, I wouldn't do that really, unless I'm really not feeling any of the names that we have agreed on.


----------



## PieMistress

I'll take a piccy of my bump tonight or tomorrow and see what you girls think! I'm paranoid it's small (midwife isn't concerned) but my fundal measurement hasn't really changed in the past month. I'm measuring a good 35w (she said) and am 36w+3 and I know it's grossly inaccurate. I might ask at the presentation scan tomorrow if they can do a few growth measurements but not holding out too much hope considering how grumpy they were at the 20 week scan (!!)

Guess my paranoias and worries are starting to come to the fore front a bit more now it's getting closer and closer!

NCT Breastfeeding session tonight!


----------



## Emma1980

he requested to choose the middle name, which i said was fine as he was getting no other say, he likes Finley and isnt keen on Shay though i think that has something to do with a certain manchester footballer!

Been to see the midwife and shes asked me to go to the hospital for a check up, shes phoned ahead and got me an appointment at 6pm, she said they will check with a speculum, not sure how that works, thought they could only see the water amount with a scan, shes wrote a letter to the hospital saying that i'm genuinely upset with being pregnant, seemed very stressed and anxious and am very run down, how nice is she!! lol.. cow! i am feeling rotten today tho, had a big argument with my boss at work last night, worked til 3am and then couldnt sleep as i was wound up, so ive been a bit of an emotional roller coaster today!


----------



## Emma1980

oops, you posted while i was posting pie, hope your class goes well!

my midwife commented on how easy my pregnancy was to start with and now it seems to be issue after issue! i just feel like im being paranoid she said not to feel like that and its what everyone is here for!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - If I was in your shoes (or had your bump) I'd be stressing and wanting reassurance as well. I think the thing MWs forget sometimes is that we don't see these things every day like they do. Hope the people at the hospital were more helpful than she was.

Pie - I was measuring 35cm at 36+1 which I guess is similar to you. I've been 1cm under since 31 weeks. On Monday mw (without checking my notes) said it could be because baby has dropped a bit but was also happy when I pointed out it was consistent. Hope things are the way they should be at the presentation scan, I'm sure they will be able to tell you if baby isn't growing as it should be.
Hope you enjoy your NCT breastfeeding class. Ours was quite good, although I'm glad I went to the NHS one as well. The NHS one was more factual, where as the NCT was more practical/emotional almost, glad I'm armed with the 2 different sets of information.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls!

Good luck with your scan Pie! Sure everything is fine. I heard that measurements aren't very accurate later in pregnancy anyway so sure your 35 cm is probably just fine.

My scans & fetal heartrate tests aren't the norm over here. They are done only because they are concerned about my blood pressure. They are happy it isnt going any higher so arent doing things right this minute but they aren't happy enough to let me just go til I go into labor either. The growth scan I have Tues. dr made it sound like "might as well do one" to see - but since baby seems to be generally doing ok for now with the fluid levels & heartrate they are assuming that means she has been still growing. They say I have a huge chance of placenta abruption & pre-eclampsia could show up anytime so this is why I'll be induced. Glad I have good insurance - so they pay for all of it - otherwise I would be having to pay for some of these things. The strep b test is standard over here. Everyone has one during week 36 - again my insurance pays for it. (our insurance we pay a premium monthly to dh's work & they cover part of the cost of it- then we have a $2000 deductable (each) yearly we pay which doesnt count for prenatal visits but does come into play for giving birth)

Good luck with names Emma - sounds like you have some really great ideas there! Don't worry about your midwife - she sounds real fun to deal with! I would be on her case too if it were me - of course your stressed & upset! Silly woman!

About bump going lower - I don't really notice much difference in anything except for how my bump doesnt start right under my boobs like it looked like before - it sticks out more right at and above my belly button. So my shirts are hanging much different than they were & my boobs don't look like they are sitting on a ledge! :rofl: I've had to pee a lot the whole pregnancy which hasnt changed - lol! Dr. apt in 1/2 an hour - oops - can't be late!


----------



## DaisyBee

Well just got home from my dr appt- the heartrate monitor kept messing up (it was a different one than they usually use) so I was there forever! She measured my fundal height (they havent been doing it at every appt lately) but she didnt tell me what it was. Don't think I've been told since 32 or 33 weeks?? She says measuring good but not specific #. I had my first internal exam and found out I'm dilated to 1!! Seems crazy! She said my cervix is still pretty long (nothing more specific) & that baby is "pretty low" but no exact #'s. She told me to keep my appt for Tuesday and after that we will see how it goes & that anytime after Tuesday she feels comfortable having me induced. At least one of us is comfortable about it!!! LOL I might have a baby in less than a week!
So - I'm packing for the weekend and dh is getting off work early so we can head out. Dr. told me to bring my blood pressure cuff with me & take it easy which I plan to do. I'm looking forward to the whole weekend away - and will be nice to have my mom cooking a big feast for us!

Hope everyone is doing well ~ have a good weekend!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovelies!

35+2 today - eeekkk. Had a scarey day on Thursday, had been having period type cramping on wednesday night and started again on thursday afternoon. Then out of the blue while driving i had to pull over the car and throw up!! Been getting alot of white/creamy discharge and had a few days of swollen ankles that wouldn't go down even after putting my feet up! So i called the midwife with all that info and she thought i was in early labour!!! Told me if i was concerned about bubs to go into the hospital to be monitored or i could have some paracetomol and get some rest and see what happens in the night. Needless to say (as baby was moving like norm i wasn't worried about that) so i had a bath, paracetamol and went to bed.... nothing happened and all back to normal!! Freaked me and hubby out a bit though!

Been getting alot of back ache - which i've not had through the pregnancy until now. More jabbing pains in my vagina and very uncomfortable and feeling HUGE! I believe it's baby moving down.... midwife appointment on wednesday so will see if baby is engaged at all (2 weeks ago baby was free) I really hope i have bubs a little early... due on chritmas day but a week earlier would be lovely!! But we'll have to wait and see when he/she wants to make their entrance to the world. Been bouncing on my ball each night and started with a low dose of the RLT too!!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Oh by the way facebook - surname is Gill and my picture is of just my head and chest smiling on my wedding day if any of you want to add me.

Cheers,
KEIRA xx


----------



## amerikiwi

Hope everyone had (is having for all of you a day behind me) a wonderful weekend!

Daisy, hope you enjoyed the Thanksgiving feast and weekend away! I wish NZ celebrated Turkey Day. I thought about having a big roast, but the turkeys are all imported here and they were charging $90 for a very small bird. Instead I bought a Christmas tree and started decorating!

TTC, the early labour scare sounds scary! Glad to hear all is back to normal now. I'll have a search for you on Facebook. :thumbup:

Pie, how did your class go? 
For all of you that did breastfeeding classes--what type of tips did they give? Our hospitals classes filled up 5 months ago so I couldn't get into the BF ones.

Jaydee, the leader of our antenatal classes said that if you feel inspired about a name that your DH doesn't like, all you need to do is bring the issue up during the transition phase of labour and you'll get anything you want. She also said that if you need any legal documents signed, that's the time as well. LOL.

Emma, how did the hospital referral go? How's the name hunt going? Ours seems to be going backward. We had a shortlist and instead of taking names off the list, we've recently started adding to it.

This week starts the beginning of weekly midwife appointments for me! I have a strep-B swab and hospital tour scheduled for Friday. Daisy, was your strep B done by the midwife or a DIY job? I had assumed the mw would do it, but she said at my last appointment that they'd give me a test kit and instructions and then send me to the loo to do the test myself? 

I spent the weekend stocking my freezer! We have 3 weeks worth of dinners prepared and frozen but then ran out of room. We're now looking on TradeMe (NZ equivalent to Ebay) for a chest freezer. Next task--pack hospital bag. I bought what appeared to be a huge box of maternity pads the other day and was horrified to realize that there's only 7 in the box!! I'll need to buy bigger knickers to have any hope of fitting a surf-board size pad in there.


----------



## amerikiwi

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Oh by the way facebook - surname is Gill and my picture is of just my head and chest smiling on my wedding day if any of you want to add me.
> 
> Cheers,
> KEIRA xx

You should have a friend request from a Kate. That's me :)


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Chicks,

I can't believe another week has gone by already! Did everybody have good weekends? The painting is almost finished in the nursery - phew! Just need to decide on a theme but that can wait till I see what goodies there are in the sales :)

Had a presentation scan on Friday and the baby has flipped back to head down :) The sonographer said there is still plenty of fluid though so could flip back but the MW said it would be unlikely to move back to breech. She also did a quick growth scan of the abdominal circumference and it was measuring a week ahead at 37w+5 which was surprising (getting really annoyed now with everybody commenting on how small my bump is!). She also pointed out that the baby now has hair (very surreal!).

Almost nearly finished backing my hospital bag, just need to chuck in some music and speakers and a 'going home outfit' and I think i'm done!

Only 3 more days left at work <whoop whoop> but not quite sure what i'll be doing with myself when I finish. Am sure I will blub like an idiot on my last day (have been there 9 years) but I don't really care, they all know i'm an emotional wreck at the best of times anyway!

The breastfeeding NCT class was really good. The women didn't put any pressure on anybody that we 'must' breastfeed or anything, she said she didn't mind how we fed our babies whether it formula, express or breastfeeding. What it did do was reinforce that I haven't a scooby what i'm going to do with the baby when it arrives (if that makes sense!!). We watched a DVD and were able to ask lots of questions and she said she is always a phone call away at anytime of the day or night (and, it turns out only lives a mile from me). The men all took a good interest too which was comforting and they are going to email out lots of leaflets.

Emma - How did your appt at the MW/Hospital go?

BTW - my friend's baby is now 7w old and she said the best book she has got (by far) is one called 'Your Baby Week by Week' by Simone Cave & Dr Caroline Fertleman. She sent us a copy and it does look really really good. Very straightforward and clear as to what should be happening each week.

They don't do the StrepB test as a norm at my practise but this seems to be a UK thing (Emma, Jaydee - are you getting it done?)

Will start on the Raspberry Leaf Tea this week methinks! I really really want to avoid being induced if at all possible so anything I can do that might help, I will give a shot!

Wonder which of us will be first!! Spent last night going through a Celtic Names book and managed the boys names so will do the girls tonight and hopefully get a short list! I like Lachlan but OH isn't so keen :( but as you say Amerikiwi am sure they will agree to anything when we are in the throes of labour!!

xx


----------



## Emma1980

Never even heard of the strepb thing so i'm guessing i'm not getting it! did get a call to go for the swine flu jab - to which i declined - i just dont believe that people have stood there and said "here - test this on my unborn child" 

hospital went okay, was there 4 hours, seriously, i hate that place, i am not looking forward to giving birth - i was hooked up to monitors and she walked in and says "i'll be back in 15 minutes and take you off that and get the doctor in" 1hr45 mins later she came back, its just pathetic, urgh.

doctor said that my waters have resealed and shes confident i'll get to 37 weeks, we'll see!

had some random pains today, pains that i didnt recognise, they werent braxton hicks, and they came every 10 mins for a few hours, never got to less than that though - and had nothing for the last 5 hours.... I tried to look up if they were contractions and i dont think they were as they were thru the top of my bump and none of the descriptions on google fitted that...

Pie i'm still not sure what i'm doing either, i want to breadtfeed but i have a stupid paranoia about boobs... if i get over it before the birth, i'll give it a go! How many bottles do i need, does anyone know? for both options?

is the raspberry leaf tea available in tablet form? i cant drink anything warm...

Pie - i get the opposite to you - "arent you huge, sure its not twins?" my midwife says i'm measuring neither small or large so i think they just look for something to say!


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - hope you enjoyed your weekend. Sounds like your little girl really wants to come and meet you soon, scary but lovely at the same time.

Keira (TTC doesn't seem right any more, you're nearly a mum!) - Thursday sounds stressful, glad you're ok though. Hopefully it's a sign that baby will come a little early, but hopefully (s)he will hang on till 37 weeks.

AK - I'm trying to think about what advice they gave us at breast feeding classes, given I've been to 3 different ones! I think the main things were:
- don't force the baby onto the breast, if you let them do it themselves (only put your nipple in at the last minute) they will latch better. Sure the mw will show you this once you've had LO.
- don't worry about how long they feed for, if you feed them when they tell you they want it they will be getting enough. It's also best to let them take as much from one breast at a time as you can, as the milk gets thicker the longer they take it (it's kind of like, the first bit is a drink, the second bit is food) so if you swap over a lot they don't always get a full feed.
- if you are going to express, try not to do so until about 6 weeks, as your body needs time to get into the habit of producing the right amount of milk. (Not sure how well I'll stick to this, was hoping to do a bit before that but I guess we'll see).
- find out where your local support people are (if you have them in NZ, there seem to be a few in UK, NCT is one of them but there are local ones near me too) and don't be afraid to ring them whenever. If you really find it's not for you, don't beat yourself up, even sticking at it for 2 or 3 feeds is better than not trying at all.

Other ladies who have been to classes, have I missed anything important?

I agree with Emma - I don't think we have strep B tests as standard. I have a feeling it's considered low risk here if you have all white family groups. I think people from some countries have more risk of getting it than others, I really can't remember.

Emma - glad your waters have closed up again. I've got raspberry leaf tablets, from Holland and Barratt, think they were about £6 for 100 (you're meant to take at least 3 a day so isn't as many as it sounds). I got the tea bags as well but I've not tried them yet, they will be my reserve incase baby is overdue and I run out of tablets I think.

In terms of bottles, I think, if you are going to bottle feed, they recommend having about 6. They usually come in multiples of 3 so 2 packs should do. I've got bottles/sterliser and stuff just in case, because I'm also not keen on the idea of having a baby permanantly attached to my chest. Maybe I'll feel differently once I have him in my arms I don't know.....

Whoever it was who said they were getting backache, me too, and I've not really had it before either. I've been having to sit up really straight or lay down, no more slobbing on the sofa for me for a while.

I'm 37 weeks now and already getting impatient. Hopefully the midwife will tell me tomorrow that he's a bit more engaged than he was last week (was 3/5 last week and I think you count down so 0/5 means ready to come out, I'm not 100% sure).
I can finally actually feel BH now, which I'm taking as a good sign, although it feels similar to baby sticking his ass out at me (which he does regularly) just at both sides!

Going to (hopefully) finish off my xmas shopping today with my mum (so she can choose something she wants - kind of defeats the object but it seems wrong not to buy each other stuff doesn't it?)


----------



## Emma1980

oh i thought it was the opposite on the engaged thing i took 3/5 as you were three fifths engaged so 5/5 would be fully...

all mines said to me is "baby is engaged" no fifths mentioned so i shall ask on monday - the appts seem so close together now!

hope your back ache eases up JayDee, i get it occasionally, i mean really occasionally, feels more like a trapped nerve...

remember back ache can be a contraction so if it comes in waves start counting!

I'm off to bingo again, see if i can win some more pennies :D


----------



## DaisyBee

I'm having back aches too the past few weeks - been noticing it once I dropped & thinking baby is sometimes back to back which would explain some of my back pain. Also since she is gaining weight faster than back in earlier pregnancy thinking some of it might be just her getting heavier!

We had a lovely time this with all the family things going on - but I didnt feel well! I was crampy and spotting after the dr appt on Friday that lasted til late sat. night. Iam having lots of braxton hicks which have become much more frequent (sometimes 4 an hour) and MUCH more painful. Its making me worried about real labor - cause I get all crampy and the whole thing seems to get hard - vs. just the very top & I have to breathe through them - they are not fun! Friday night I had horrible stomach problems & Sat midday I noticed I lost part of my plug. So don't know if I lost more of it before that? I wasnt really paying attention :shrug: So my weekend was spent thinking about labor, the baby, and how I was feeling vs. really enjoying time with my family.

I can't believe a bird would be so expensive over there AK! Sounds like a good thing to get your tree up though! I am wanting to get ours done - but thinking its not going to happen til after the baby is here. My dr. did my swab for strep - it was just a long qtip that she put in my vagina (quite a ways in it seemed) and then quickly put the same one right inside my rectum - pretty simple and over in 2 seconds.


Other tips for breastfeeding I remember - is to switch how you hold the baby so you empty out different ducts better (the football hold vs. cradle hold basically). Less chance of getting a plugged duct that way.
You need to tease the baby's mouth with your nipple while you hold your breast like a big sandwich and then when baby opens wide you stick your nipple in really quick.
Bring your baby to your chest vs. bringing your chest to the baby (don't bend to reach him/her). When you are going to unlatch - use your finger to break the suction - don't just pull the baby away or it will hurt!

Never heard of the rasberry tea idea over here - thinking it must be more of a UK idea?

I'm trying to get last minute things finished up - deciding that if I have the baby this week I'll not be home to tidy up, etc. before we would be bringing her home!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - yeah, if the backache comes in waves I'll start counting! MIL says that baby will calm down the kicking before he's ready to come out and he's still wriggling like mad so don't think he's going anywhere fast. My mum is convinced that he'll be a week early and I'll be back to my normal size by xmas (cos that's how she was with me and my bro) - I can but hope I guess....

Daisy - sounds like getting last minute things done might be a good idea, your little girl def seems keen to join you - only 2 more days then she's past the magic 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

Well.... I will be first! Had my dr apt and scan today & dr has said that my LO should come out now. So dh is on his way home and we go to the hospital tonight! We are both pretty freaked out! I know they said it might be this week - but don't know if I didn't really believe them or what? My LO had dips in her heartrate today during the non-stress test for the first time. They are showing her rate of growth between 1 month ago and today is only 5-10% which isn't very good at all.... so they are guessing she is around 5 lbs. I am praying she will be ok and will be healthy and strong. I'm trusting the dr's now to tell me what is best. Please don't say anything on my facebook - as we aren't going to tell our families til after she has arrived & I probably won't get to update you guys til the weekend at the earliest.

Hope you are all doing well..... can't believe its actually time to have my baby. You have all been so wonderful to share this journey with. :hugs: Thank you all! I couldn't have gone through this without this xmas cake bunch!


----------



## Emma1980

Has anyone heard from meerkat? we havent heard in this post since she went for her scan a coupla weeks back... im gonna go check out if shes posted anywhere else!


----------



## Emma1980

Daisy, Good Luck!!!! not that you'll need it but i hope everything goes smooth and your LO is healthy! cant wait to hear your news!!!

Does that make it more real to everyone now? the first member of our lil group is gonna give birth over the next couple of days!


----------



## amerikiwi

OMG Daisy! Good luck!! I"m so excited for you. Can't wait to see pictures of your little girl--our first little christmas cake. Keep us posted when you get a chance. Do you have a text buddy that can update us? I'd imagine you may not have internet and will probably have more important things to do, like cuddling your daughter! :happydance:

Emma, I was wondering about Meerkat as well. Hope all is well.


----------



## JayDee

Daisy good luck. Sure you won't see this until after your little girl is here but I think a similar thing happened to a friend of a friend of mine earlier this year (baby wasn't growing properly so they got her out a bit early). I saw her yesterday with the baby (about 6 months old now I think) and she's gorgeous, and looked very contented in her snow suit. Don't think it did her any harm.
We'll look forward to an update (and hopefully pics) soon.

Meerkat has updated her facebook status a couple of times, but I've not seen her on here, hopefully she's ok.

My baby hasn't made any more signs of moving anywhere, he's still 3/5 engaged and measuring 35cm. BP has gone down a bit so luckily no-one seems concerned anymore so I am just playing the waiting game now, same as everyone else.... Hopefully he won't keep me waiting too long so my appointment to get a sweep is 23/12. Given these can take a couple of days to work it significantly increases the likihood of me being in hospital at xmas. Que cera cera I guess.....


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Daisy - good luck!!! Can't wait to see our first little christmas cake baby.

Just back from the midwife (36+5 today) and all is well. Apparently we're in for a tall baby... After explaining i was getting alot of sharp pains which were making me jump and that i presumed it was baby trying to engage...she took one look at my tummy and said no you've not engaged at all yet you're shape gives it all away! But after having a proper feel she could only feel 3/5ths of the head so i'm 2/5ths engaged. She was a little gobsmacked and had a right poke and prod at the rest of baby Gill... bottom right up under my ribs and told me yep this one is a tall one! She couldn't believe i still looked so high up (bump loooking quite square under my boobs to be honest with you all. This seems to be baby bum under one boob and limbs under the other!) with babies head in the pelvis.

BP and urine all fine and so the swelling i've been getting is normal!! Really thought i was heading down the route to pre eclampsia as my ankles, calves, knees and hands all swell badly and my face has been very puffy the last few days. So pleased about it all really.

Next appointment at 38weeks with my GP then 40 weeks with midwife either at home with my baby (eeekkk) or to offer me a sweep! 

I finish at work Friday next week - then things will become more real. At the moment birth and labour still seem a little in the distance to me. Finished my NCT classes now and booked in a reunion for march with mums,dads and babies! Seems very strange to be thinking about sunday lunch at the pub with the group and babies in toe, but look forward to it as some of the girls and partners seem lovely and we'll be keeping intouch for coffee etc when we're all on mat. leave!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Girls,

OMG Daisy! It's so exciting to think that you have probably had your baby girl by now! Can't wait to hear your news as to how it all went and see some piccys! x

Had my last day at work today and am not ashamed to say I blubbed big style! I've been there for 9 years and have such great colleagues so it was a really emotional day but I did manage to blub a few words out after they had presented me with flowers!

Unfortunately I need to try and get an emergency dental appointment as still have half a cracked tooth with an exposed filling to get sorted asap, especially before bubs arrives!

Jaydee - I thought they let you go 2 weeks over your due date before giving you a sweep (or is that a myth?). My midwife muttered something about the 2nd of January to me (2 weeks after due date of 20th December)? Now that i've finished work it's slowly starting to hit me that life is about to CHANGE! :)

TTC - my bump is also still very high under my boobs and I don't think bubs has engaged yet. Have got my 38w appt with the midwife on Monday so will ask her then. Still feeling plenty of quite uncomfortable kicks and prods right under my boobs and my tummy is still squirming away quite vigourously on an evening!

Will pop over to the Older Mums thread too and see if Meerkat has posted on there recently. We've got one more NCT class to go next Tuesday and then that's it! They told us last night that unless something is wrong they release you from the hospital after 6 hours! That seems so quick ?! We have also been warned about DAY 3 HORMONE HELL, when seemingly all of your euphoric hormones from birth come crashing down at the same time as your 'milk' comes in! Least OH has been forewarned!

Pie x


----------



## JayDee

Pie - Glad your collegues gave you a good send off, just think, the next time you go in will be to show everyone your new baby! Scary thought?

I'm not completely sure what the deal is with sweeps but MW said 40 weeks (well, it'll be 40+3 by the time I see anyone) so.... I think here they induce you once you get to 2 weeks over, which would take us into next year, that sounds so far off!

TTC - glad all is well with baby, I've not been given any indication of tall or otherwise although neither DH or I are short so I guess it's possible - does it work like that do you think or is it just random? I don't think my bump looks like it's dropped that much either although clothes feel slightly tighter around my hips, but my baby is also 2/5 engaged.

Daisy - just wanted to let you know we're thinking of you, and hoping all is ok with you and baby.

Had a weird feeling that things were going to start happening yesterday afternoon. Driving home it was like I could feel his head pressing down as I was sat there, and got a couple of "new" pains between my hips/at the bottom of my bump. Once I got home they seemed to stop, maybe baby just couldn't get comfy in the car, who knows?


----------



## Emma1980

was it like a pressure feeling JD? could be engaging more!

I wake up every morning to contractions now, but they usually disappear around lunch time... I have noticed that when i wake up i'm always lay on my back - this is strange for me, i've never done that! not supposed to be good for you is it? everytime i notice i turn on my side but when i wake up again i'm back on my back!

pie - Meerkat has posted there a couple of times, i searched on her names, but not much there either! said shes busy socialising now shes done work!

I'm done work now too, this week is my week to get things sorted, i'm nearly done with my hospital bag, just need some big black knickers! not even started on babies bag!


----------



## JayDee

I think (hopefully) that what I could feel was him engaging a bit more, if that's what it takes to get him out I'll have to think of somewhere far away to go today so I can sit in the car for a while!

Completely random but DH felt a contraction last night (BH I assume given I didn't). He had his head rested on my bump asking baby if he was gonna come out soon and then said "he just kicked me" - I looked confused cos I didn't feel a thing. DH put his hand on the other side of the bump and said "no, it was you". Don't suppose he'll be offering to do the same when it's the real thing, I might be shouting at him too loud!

Xmas tree time at the weekend - yey!


----------



## PieMistress

Is anybody else bored not being at work?! Or am I the only loonie that feels like that?

Went out for coffee & cake with the other mums to be from my NCT class yesterday which was really nice. Unfortunately on the way home two of us got stuck in a bad traffic jam after an accident and were totally blocked in for 90 mins and had to joke about needing the loo / going into labour!

We were also talking about sweeps and you're schedule sounds about right Jaydee - they will offer a sweep on/around the due date if there is still no sign of bubs. Will quiz my midwife on Monday! It's very bizarre to think that any one of us could be woken up in the night by going into labour! OH is going to Norway on Monday with work for the day which is making me feel a bit antsy but he should be back by 3pm. Still .... it does make me feel a bit vunerable!

Well, suppose i'll go and do some washing, food shopping etc and go and get all of the baby stuff that we've been leaving at my mum's house! And get some Christmas decorations too! Is this this weekend that they are supposed to go up?

x


----------



## JayDee

No idea when they are meant to go up Pie, but our xmas tree went up yesterday. MIL said that baby must know it wasn't up yet so we can't have been fully ready for him! Didn't work, he's still in there. SIL's baby came 2 weeks early so, even though ours still has two weeks before EDD, they are all expecting him any time now. Would suit me fine to be honest.

I've had lots of spicy food, we even went out for a walk today in the cold and rain to try and encourage him! Seem to be getting more BH (which still don't hurt luckily) so hopefully that's a good sign.

And it does take some getting used to having every day to yourself doesn't it, hopefully it won't be for too long, you'll have baby to look after soon, we all will :)


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovlies,

All well here with me. It's my final week at work this week!! Woo Hoo. I've been getting more braxton hicks too JayDee... and i think i've been loosing my plug - alot of thick white discharge tinged with yellow. Taking it as a good sign. I've also started taking the rasberry leaf capsules each day rather than every couple of days when i remembered!!

Have had horrendous toothache - which i'm now on antibiotics for. I was a bit tearful about taking them to be honest- i've been avoiding all medication etc in pregancy and felt stupid after talking to my husband about it! But i just wanted the pregnancy to be as natural as possible. (Emotional due to hormones is my excuse!)


----------



## JayDee

Either I'm going mad or I posted a reply earlier that hasn't taken! Oh well....

No real update here, spent the weekend making sure that everything was ready so bubs has no excuse not to come out!

So... my xmas tree is up and decorated (presents were already purchased and wrapped), our bedroom had an extra good clean, DH even put the car seat base in the car!

Just waiting now.....

TTC - sure you'll be fine with your tablets, my SIL had to have similar when she was in 1st tri (so more at risk) and her baby is fine.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls!

Finally having a moment to update you! I dont even know where to start - the past week has gone by so fast! Megan Elizabeth arrive on Dec. 2nd at 6:16 pm weighed 5 lbs 14 oz & was 19" long. I am so amazed and so happy! Its the most instense most precious moment in my life and I could just sit there and stare at her all day every day! She is absolutely perfect - no issues with being early! (I was worried about that) She is bigger than they thought - since that last ultrasound showed about 5 lbs which is good! Having issues breastfeeding cause I had reduction surgery many years ago. We have now decided to slowly stop bf cause its just not working like it should. I am pumping - and until yesterday was pumping every 2 hours (24 hrs a day) and feeding every 2 hours and then giving her a bottle anyway. So I have been exhausted! So between us and dr have decided that we have tried - but not worth this struggle with it. She is gaining weight - had her first peds appt yesterday & we dont see another dr til jan (for me) and feb (for Megan)!

Labor & delivery - I am not going to take the time to go over every detail but want to share some...so you to know....yes it is hard - I'm not going to lie. But what they say is true - as soon as your baby is here - you don't even care about what happened before that & you kindof forget already. I had very intense labor which is cause I was induced - and the dr wanted me to deliver quickly so she kept upping the dosage all the time. My contractions were close together the whole time - so not like the normal progression I learned about in childbirth class. My dh was a rock during the whole thing - but I had to tell him to stop being nice to me- LOL cause it was bugging me! I wanted him to be firm and factual - not being all nice & loving - HA! They broke my water in early afternoon & I went as long as possible without epidural - and couldnt handle it anymore so had an epidural in by 4pm. Was told that they would put a catheder in me in a few hours and that they would check me again later (at that moment I was only at 4cm!) and they were guessing possibly a cm an hour after that point. So dh who was starving & realizing our cat was home with no food (how is that for being organized like I though we were!!) he decided to go home to feed the cat and grab a sandwich. Well when he was gone - the charge nurse (whatever that means!?) came in to introduce herself - said "if you deliver by 11:30 tonight I'll be your charge nurse" I was thinking "yeah right - I'm going to be here all night" . Well when she was in there the babies heartrate dropped (was being monitored) and she went to look at the sheet. She said "are you feeling pressure" I said "well yes" (the dr who did the epidural said I would feel pressure so I thought nothing of it) So she checked me and said " oh my god - the baby is right there!" and she ran out of the room and got the dr and the nurses all came rushing in the room! I said my husband went to get something to eat! So they handed me the phone and I couldnt figure it out - so the dr dialed the # and talked to my dh and told him to get here right now that the baby is ready to be born! When the dr got off the phone she asked how far away do you live - and I said less than 5 min so she said "OK well then we can wait" & "dont push" OMG!!! It was so crazy! So dh got there in 5 min exactly and at that exact moment they had me push. 3 pushes with each contraction - total of 8 pushes and she was here. They layed her on my tummy - dh & I were crying & kissing her (vernix and all) and dh cut the cord. They did her shots & exam right in the room so we watched it all & dh helped. He gave Megan her first bath which just melted my heart. Maybe 1 hour (not sure exactly) they had me get up and go to the bathroom and take a sits bath (sp?) so glad i did the epidural- plan on getting one next time without hesitation.so crazy that my dh almost missed megan being born! 4:30 i was at 4 cm dilated and she was here ready to come out by 6! Id been feeling that pressure for a while - so wondering how long i was already at 10 before being checked

trying to get some pics - either here or facebook - whichever i figure out first! Brain doesnt want to work on this little sleep.

any ? - i'll try to help!

glad to see that you guys are all doing well!


----------



## DaisyBee

pics- dh with megan shortly after delivery (bath time), #2 me with megan shortly after delivery, #3 in the carseat ready to go home from the hospital #4 one of the only pics i have with her eyes open - cause every time i take a pic she flinches!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01876.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5









DSC01881.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









DSC01898.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5









DSC01952-1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emma1980

OMG, how adorable is that first pic?! she is absolutely stunning!!! Love the name too, (thats my neices name!) you look so calm in your pic, how you managed that after labour i'll never know! lol

Congratulations mummy!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

:dance::dance:Congratulations Daisy--Baby Megan has entered the world!! :dance::dance:

She is so cute. I love the photo of her looking up at your DH. :thumbup:

Well done on the labor. Sounds like you handled it all brilliantly! How is the adjustment back at home going? Are you being surrounded by visitors or taking time to be with DH and beautiful baby girl?


----------



## DaisyBee

LOL - Emma - after delivery I was a different person. It was like the rest of it didn't matter. The fact that I slept only 20 min since arriving at the hospital on tues eve. and gone through everything & even told my dh a few times that I couldnt do it - everything else was completly forgotten- it was like I all of a sudden had energy and couldnt stop smiling & laughing. I have NEVER been so happy in a weird emotional way!

DH & I only had visitors on the weekend - sat my family and sun his family. I sent my family out shopping and running errands for me which helped. DH's family I couldnt really say that to them - LOL In some ways it feels like the most natural thing in the world that the baby is here with us & we are taking care of her every need. In other ways it seems totally crazy! Like I have to pinch myself! I had to sign a parent/guardian thing at the dr visit yesterday and it felt very weird.
AK - great idea on your making food - our families have been cooking and bringing us lots of things that is filling up our fridge- and it is soooo nice not to have to think about what to make/eat. Also - paper plates, etc. are my new best friend! I have been washing enough stuff with the breast pump pieces (it was 12 washings a day!) + the bottles. Trying to get breastfeeding to work has been the most challenging part of the past week. DH & I are loving getting to know our little girl. She seems like she would like to roll over & likes to hold her neck up - which seems completly impossible! She loves to cuddle & is most awake when I would like to be sleeping (nights- esp 3-7a.m.) She hates getting her diaper changed & her clothes too. We had to go buy some premie clothes - the newborn clothes were way too big! LOL I cant believe I ever worried about having a huge baby!

Time is going by so fast - hard to believe that tomorrow she is already a week old. I LOVE being a mommy!


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Saw the pics on facebook last night, she's adorable. I also love her name, it would definately have been on my shortlist if mine was a girl.

Thanks for sharing your birth story too, can't believe DH nearly missed the main event! 

Sounds like you're both taking to parenthood really well, hoping that will just happen for us too. People keep saying "soon you'll forget what life was like without the baby" and I didn't really believe them, but some of the comments you've made after less than a week make me believe it a bit more.

The breast feeding... we got told that even if you've given baby the first few feeds from the breast then you've given them lots of good stuff. Doesn't sound like you're too stressed about switching to formula, but I really wouldn't be, if I last a few days I'll be happy.

Everyone else doing ok? I'm getting impatient now, I guess what I really need to do is just find something to occupy myself and forget about it, a watched pot never boils and all that. I guess it's just because my SIL's baby was 2 weeks early, and my mum said both me and my brother were a week early, that I'm hoping this one will follow suit. No real sign so far but, as I say, maybe if I stop looking for them.....


----------



## PieMistress

CONGRATS Daisy!!!!!!

I also saw your gorgeous piccys on facebook (am a facebook addict!). Megan is soooo adorable and you must be soooooo proud! I CAN'T WAIT - MWAHHH! I have the same thoughts on BF - will do what I can to make it work but if it doesn't, it doesn't. You can't tell who has or hasn't been breastfed so I'm not going to beat myself up if it doesn't work out. How are you finding the expressing? Are you using a pump?

Great minds think alike as Megan is on our names list (for a middle name, depending on what first name we go for). 

Like Jaydee I am getting very impatient too. Being on maternity leave doesn't really suit me and I'm missing all of the craic at work. Am seeing some colleagues on Friday night though so will get the gossip and am meeting the girls from the NCT class for coffee and cake. I have a feeling bubs won't be arriving anytime soon though (famous last words) but will see. Off out for a decent sized walk in the sunshine today! :)

Congrats again Daisy, keep putting up the pics (when you get time!)

Wonder who will be next?!

Time for a cup of coffee and to watch the Russell Brand interview from last night, there's something devilishly charming about him! :) x


----------



## Emma1980

Ive not seen FB pics, do i not have you on FB? :(


----------



## Emma1980

Found ya - i had you sorted into the wrong group!


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad you found me Emma -cause I still don't know how it all works - & would have never been able to help - LOL

Pie - yes I am using a pump - a rental from the hospital.. so its supposed to be the best (ie. expensive one). Right after delivery we tried bf but Megan wouldnt latch on to my breast. So after attempt #2 a few hours later they had me start pumping - both at one time for 15 min. So after many attempts at latching figured out that she would latch if I used a nipple shield (was something more firm for her to feel on roof of her mouth). So then we would breastfeed every 2 hours, 15 min on each breast; then pump 15 minutes total, then feed Megan with a bottle &/or syringe with the breast milk.

Ex.... 1pm start breastfeeding 1:15 burping, switch sides, by 1:35-1:40 done breastfeeding on other breast so time to burp; by now its about 1:40-1:45. Then time to pump for 15 minutes on the double pump - by the time I get organized and finished up and clean all the parts by hand it would be 2:10? then time to bottle feed or syringe feed Megan, then burping her - so finished by 2:20..... Well then its only 40 minutes until I have to start breastfeeding again. And I was doing this all day and all night! So I was having no time to sleep or eat or anything. I'd get in a 1/2 hr nap and have to get up to start the process all over again! So frustrating when things weren't working well - they had me doing this so often to try to get my milk to come in & to be getting enough to feed Megan since they didn't want her to lose much weight & since they knew there would be issues with me having had surgery(no one bothered to mention this before btw) . Well she was starving and so was fussy but the dr wouldnt talk about formula til friday morning. I was relieved by that point cause I could tell Megan wasn't being satisfied by what I was producing & it made me feel bad. So then since Midday friday we would do the same schedule but at night could do every 3 hours instead of every 2. Only difference is we were adding in formula to her bottle feeding every other time. Well by Sunday we had starting giving up the idea of ever exclusive breastfeeding - she still wouldnt latch on without the shield & no matter what she wasn't satisified without the formula. Also was having lots of pain in my scar tissue from my surgery once my milk had been coming in. So now - I am pumping only every 4-5 hours but have given up on breastfeeding - only adding in the expressed milk to her formula. She seems to be happier & so am I - I have more time to do other things with her - not just worry about pumping & feeding. So its been easier & this I could handle - but still having the issue with my scar tissue. the dr is saying I could easily get plugged ducts & infections which is not something I want to deal with!

I cant wait til you girls have your babies!!!!!! Im so excited for everyone! Think im to the point now of being so overtired that it is hard to sleep. My dh returns to work tomorrow. I dont know who is more sad about that - him or me. He is loving being a dad - he is so amazing with Megan. It makes me so grateful for everything I have - it is going to be the best xmas ever!


----------



## Emma1980

well i could be next hehe!

had my midwifes appt and she suspects i have OC, blood test results will be back friday mornin and if theyre positive i'll be induced monday!

not really bothered either way!

Your post exhausted me Daisy! i'm thinking FF is the way to go now LOL


----------



## DaisyBee

LOL Emma - thinking it won't be that difficult for everyone else. Mine are different circumstances. And Megan likes to suck - on everything! her hands, fingers, any blanket, burp rag that comes close enough to her face, my fingers, etc.... just not my nipples!

What is OC??? How exciting to think you could be next!!!!


----------



## Emma1980

Obstetric Cholestasis - a liver disorder in pregnancy, my MW said its nothing to worry about but they will induce at 37 wks


----------



## JayDee

Daisy, I'm glad you asked what OC was cos I didn't know either! The breast feeding/pumping saga tired me out reading it as well, glad you managed to find a happy medium that you and Megan are happy with. Kinda rubbish that they didn't bother mentioning that the reduction surgery was likely to cause an issue before now though, you could have prepared yourself more for BF not working out.

I can't wait for us all to have our babies either, unfortunately mine isn't showing any sign of moving anytime soon. Bump has certainly dropped, actually looks slightly flabby for the first time if that makes sense, but that's about it.

Emma - your little man has been threatening to come for weeks hasn't he and it now sounds like you might be next... I know nothing about OC but hopefully it's something that goes away once baby is here that's why they deliver early. Kind of ironic that you get a liver disease once you give up drinking for however many months.

Going to go out today, probably just to wander aimlessly around the shops or something, if I sit here waiting for him to come out any longer I'll go mad!

Doc's appointment tomorrow morning first thing, hopefully he'll give me some good news, like baby has engaged more or that I'm actually in labour but thought it was BH or something! I can but dream....


----------



## DaisyBee

LOL at the ironic statement about drinking JayDee. Sounds like a good idea to stay busy. I dont have that problem anymore-the opposite! its 3am here & im typing 1 handed (for a cute reason !) LOL

What are the reasons they think you have oc Emma? symptoms? hope all is well... might be 2 of us induced at 37 weeks - crazy! megan measured small so your little boy will probably be bigger than she was. keep us posted!


----------



## Emma1980

Funny you mentioned the drinking thing, my mum said the same thing, though her comment was "well theres no wonder you'd have liver problems with the amount you drink!" or course i reminded her USED to drink, lol... i worked in a bar, i did drink quite often!

Yes the disorder should go away as soon as LO is born... I actually complained of no symptoms for it, though visited the midwife on monday to chat for a half hour or so, i had her, a student midwife & a student doctor, was quite a busy room! at the end of the chat she asked if she could take bloods as she had issues with how i was acting - I asked what she meant and she said all i had done since entering the room was itch my arms and legs continuously, apparently this is the main sign, also asked how i feel heat wise, i'm always hot! that was eough cause of concern for her that she thinks i have it!

i did the aimless wondering yesterday jaydee - will probably do the same today, cant find anything to buy like, there ist many baby stores around here and i dont drive so cant really go elsewhere!


----------



## JayDee

Wow Emma, I don't think I've been in the same room as a midwife for half an hour since my booking appointment. Sounds like it might have been a good spot if you have got it, I bet lots of them would miss that.

My aimless wandering resulted in random purchases, none of them baby related unless you count the bottles of pepsi I bought to put in hospital bag for DH. I'm sure they will have drinks at the hospital but after Daisy's story of DH nearly missing the main event I don't really want him to risk leaving the room just cos he wants a drink!


----------



## DaisyBee

LOL - yes JayDee - I wouldnt risk it either! I only packed little snacks - no drinks or real meal type things. DH wasnt interested in the snacks & had to go downstairs to vending to purchase a pepsi. I wouldnt let him leave most of the day however - with my contractions & how I was feeling I needed him right there in my face- so he didnt get a chance to leave the room for drinks or even to even pee for many hours - after my epidural I was ok with him leaving (silly me!)

I brought music which I didnt use, massage tools which i didnt use... I did however say that I could see why someone had suggested a rolling pin - it would have felt awesome at certain times for dh to roll it really hard on my lower back. I was having him push on my back as hard as he could & his hands could have used a break!

One thing I will say is that once I started feeling miserable that all modesty I have left the room. I spent most of the day with my backside hanging out of the stupid hospital gown (they don't have you wear your own things for labor over here). I could have cared less at the time. Also had 2 student nurses that asked to be in the room right as the nurses all were rushing in my room for delivery- dh and I always had said if they ask we would say no students but by then i could have cared less who was in the room so I let them stay and watch.

Glad your midwife was paying attention Emma! Realized during labor that my dr who i had been seeing a lot was paying attention to me too. The nurse was commenting on how flushed I was & the dr said - she is always pink. LOL True - during pregnancy every time i got in the hospital i got hot & had rosy cheeks. I never realized the dr noticed though.


----------



## amerikiwi

Daisy, glad to hear you have found a feeding solution that works for both you and Megan. I too was exhausted just reading your pumping, burping, feeding schedule! Shame your DH has to return to work already--will he get time off for Christmas?

Emma, it def. sounds like you could be next to welcome your Christmas cake. So exciting!!!

My little girl is showing absolutely no sign of coming any time soon. My bump is still really high and she has not engaged at all. I did get the nesting instinct yesterday though. I got a bit obssesive about cleaning the washing machine before washing bubs' clothes. My DH came home as I had the machine in pieces and was using cotton-tips to clean the fabric softener dispenser. :haha:

Jaydee, is your little guy engaged yet?


----------



## DaisyBee

AK - sounds like your lo is just nice and cozy in there! Maybe she'll surprise you and engage rather quickly when she decides to do it.

Yes sounds like dh will be getting time off at xmas - his boss decided not to be such a jerk. She had been saying that he would have to work xmas since we had the baby the week he was supposed to be on-call. Now he is on-call tonight through next thurs. night. But won't have to work the holiday - YEAH!!! Still its about 0 degrees here - we just had a huge blizzard the past few days (12" snow) so dh will be very busy this whole week. (he fixes furnaces)

My inlaws are on there way over to visit - they havent seen megan with her eyes open yet & neither have my parents. I had to send them all videos that proved she could open her eyes. LOL

LOL at the nesting instict AK! There is nothing like a pregnant woman getting ready for her baby & a little boredom kicked in there too sounds like! :rofl:


----------



## Emma1980

Aww daisy thats good, bout time employers got a heart!

I just had a bit of a dizzy spell, went out to eat with friends and when we got to the bar where i used to work to pick up wages i started feelin really strange, went all sweaty and dizzy and felt like i was gonna pass out, not a nice feeling at all! ive had them before but they always pass when i sit down, this one just went on and on! my blood pressures not been too low lately, its been "normal" any other ideas? i got home and lay down for a bit and it seemed to pass, wasnt nice at all!

test results are in in the morning, not sure what i want them to say! either result would have pros and cons!


----------



## JayDee

AK - I don't think this LO is going anywhere soon either. He's 3/5 engaged, but has been since 36 weeks. 
I am now seriously concerned that he is going to be a xmas day baby, more because I bet they have skeleton staff in hospitals on xmas day (who would want to work if they didn't have to?) - said this to the doctor just now and, to be honest, he didn't do much to make me feel any better about it "I'm sure everyone you need will be there, it'll just be less admin staff". I know that's not true on weekends in this particular hospital, let alone xmas day. Oh well, I guess the more I stress about it the more likely I am to actually need the sweep to get him out (booked for 23rd).

Emma - hope you get the results you want this morning (can't really tell which you would prefer, maybe you don't even know). The dizzy thing doesn't sound ideal, lack of food maybe? My BP has now been something/75-80 at the last 3 appointments, which doc seemed very happy with, seems random to me that it's gone up from something/60 every other time but hey....

So, if this little monkey doesn't decide to make an appearance I'm going to a birthday party on Saturday night, going to have to raid the wardrobe for something vaguely presentable to wear! I bet, once I find something and paint my nails baby will decide to come.... Hope you all have good weekends whatever you're up to :) x


----------



## Emma1980

Yea, mine has always been something over /55 or /60 but this time it was /70 but she was happy with that... see i'd of said lack of food too but i'd just been out for a meal!

anyway, i called the doctors and they said that one of my test results came back fine the other didnt - she only told me she was testing for one thing! and the doctor will call me back this morning! scared now!!! argh!!

JD - at least your nails will be pretty when you give birth, lol!


----------



## DaisyBee

good idea about getting your nails done jaydee.... maybe it will be all the encouragement your lo needs!

emma - not fun! i would have said bp or low blood sugar with lack of food too - no other ideas.... hmmm hopefully they figure out whats up. Induction isnt exactly fun... but if i can get through it so can you! you had said before you are planning on an epi? hopefully they give you more than a couple hrs notice - might be nice to have the weekend to make sure your all ready- in the meantime sounds like you need to take it easy!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovelies! 

What cute photos Daisy. Emma i hope all is ok with you and the results are just for something to keep a close eye on rather than panic about, but you're 37wks so as Daisy says - you can do it if you have to!! 

First day of maternity leave today - woo hoo. It feels very odd and i was quite emotional about it yesterday. But it's the start of a new life now and i'm really looking forward to meeting our little one now. 

Everything is ready, cleaned and bought for our little bundle... just the waiting game now. Hoping he/she will come a little earlier than the due date of christmas day!


----------



## Emma1980

urgh, my doctors suck... the doc called me at 11am ish to say that my bile salts were fine but my liver funtion test wasnt normal, was showing high levels of sodium phospherate... So i asked what that meant and she said 
"lots of different things, could be a liver disorder, disease, infection - could you come back in for more tests including a pregnancy test":dohh:

like seriously - do they have a clue?!

turns out its completely normal to have those raised levels if i'm pregnant, stupid woman :growlmad:

Got to keep goin back for bile salts tests weekly but other than that shes comfortable that i'm okay.

So have spent the day cleaning - yay, nesting finally kicked in!! have cleaned the upstairs of the house, built the cot - set up the nursery... tried sorting thru clothes, i have way too many, first load is drying, second lot is in, now i hafta go thru the 0-3 3-6 & 6-9 that all seem to of appeared from nowhere!

only thing i'm missing is a cot mattress! things are finally getting finished! woo!


----------



## JayDee

Emma - glad your blood results are ok, can't believe that they were stupid enough not to realise that you were pregnant!

TTC - enjoy your maternity leave. I'm also hoping my LO decides to make an apperance before Xmas day. I know they come when they are ready and all that but.....

Found an outfit that looks vaguely party like which is black and purple, so purple nails it's going to be....


----------



## DaisyBee

Have fun JayDee!

Emma - stupid woman!! (your dr - not you)! Boy a pregnancy test?!?!? The woman must be daft! Glad all is well though! Even though they made things crazy with the waiting and testing part!

TTC - YEAH!!! for maternity leave! Glad you are feeling organized - better than I was - dh was out buying a basinett the night we got home from the hospital. LOL I was just going to use our crib - but we had 2nd thoughts after bringing her home. Also - needed newborn diapers vs. size 1 and some premie clothes as even the newborn clothes seemed too huge on her which is odd cause newborn is supposed to be 5-8lbs! :shrug:

Realizing that xmas is only 2 weeks away! Even if your babies wait til xmas day to come - it will be one heck of a xmas present!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, have fun at the party! Purple sounds like the perfect good luck colour to bring on labour.

Emma, glad to hear your test results came back fine. You could have had fun showing up to take your pregnancy test--act all surprised when it comes back positive. Lol. :haha:

TTC, congrats on starting maternity leave!! Put your feet up and relax. I haven't actually done that yet, but that's what everyone has been telling me to do during mat leave.

Daisy, so glad your DH's boss has decided to have some Christmas spirit. You must be so excited to have your first Christmas as a new family! Does Megan have cute little Christmas outfits ready for the holiday season?

I had my midwife appointment yesterday. She reminded me that some babies don't engage and drop until during labour. Since she's still free, my midwife gave me advice on how to keep her on the left side as she said baby lying on the right side can lead to long slow labour with possible back to back pain. I am now sitting on birthing ball, straddling a chair and leaning forward, and lying exclusively on my left side.


----------



## DaisyBee

AK - good luck with baby staying puton your left! During the few weeks before my delivery baby kept moving from one side to the other - cause each nonstress test i had (tues & fridays) she would be switched from the time before. I wasnt noticing when she was moving either - so don't know if it was when I was sleeping or if I just mistook it as other movement.

Good thought on xmas clothes!! I had xmas things all picked out for her - but now realizing that they will be too big. Everything I originally got was all 0-3 month sizes for this winter including special xmas outfits & even sleepbag type things I got are all 0-6 mo or 0-9 months which are all way too huge for her! Maybe I'll have to take my first alone outing with Megan this weekend.


----------



## JayDee

Well, my boy obviously isn't too impressed with painted nails, cos he's still in there! Must take after his dad, who claims he doesn't like it when women get really overly tarted up - luckily I'm too lazy to spend hours getting ready so we're a good match!

Also tried walking and jalapenos (sp?) on nachos, baby still isn't shifting. Ah well, he'll come when he wants I guess. Did think he might be starting to think about shifting because I am now starting to feel BH, rather than just noticing if I touch my bump so I guess we'll see...

Managed to freak one of my friends out on Saturday because I said I'd tell her if he started moving so she could feel it, so when he stuck his foot out I told her, immediately after this kick I got a BH, so she noticed how hard my bump was, so I casually said "oh, yeah, he's just having a contraction" - her face! It was funny. I did explain he was just practicing and she wasn't likely to witness me in labour anytime soon.

Daisy - hope your first outing with Megan went well and you managed to get her some cute xmas clothes.

AK - you managed to put your feet up yet? I'm not sure whether it helps or not, but it's nice sometimes.

Going to write and post xmas cards today, I was hoping to wait until baby came out so his name could go in them, but he doesn't want to play ball so it'll have to be "bump" or "...coming soon..."


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

AK - my little one also prefers the right side to the left. I can persuade him/her to move over to the right by sitting upright, bouncing on the ball and sleeping on my left to let gravity do some work - but it's always temporary! (my midwife said it's a good sign that baby is willing to move as if they start on the wrong side trying some different positions in labour can then persuade them to move over). So i'm not overly concerned!


----------



## Emma1980

who ever thought these days would come all those weeks ago - now were all just sat waiting! argh!

Speaking of positions - i swear he turned around last night, omg it hurt so much and the next thing i know i feel like i have a head near my ribs on the right and his butt on my left, i was devastated! he better turn round again some time soon! he's been head down for so long! arghhhhh!

JD - that has been one of my favourite pregnancy foods! nachos with jalapenos, yummmm! i love hot food - i think he's just got used to it, anyone elses baby would of been blown out by now lol


----------



## JayDee

Emma - I think my LO has got used to hot food as well, it's only the frequency that I've tried to increase recently, I've not eaten anything that I wouldn't normally, maybe this is the problem, I should go for (what's a really hot curry?) a vindaloo or something!

My baby also seems to be laid on the right hand side of my bump (is that what you mean) and has been for weeks, but he does still move so he's back to my front sometimes so hopefully he'll know what to do when the time comes!


----------



## Emma1980

i eat jalfrezi - nicer tasting that a vindaloo - i always ask for extra chillis too, but i am a freak!

I think bubs is supposed to lie down the left hand side of your bump, still on the front, but to the left of your belly button so to speak - thats where my LO lies most of the time, til his gymnastics last night!:growlmad:


----------



## JayDee

Ha - there is no wonder that spicy food isn't making your baby want to come out Emma! I've been buying jars of medium curry sauce (think it's a Malaysian one, pineapple and coconut and chilli) but adding an extra chilli and fresh pineapple when I cook it - no joy yet!


----------



## amerikiwi

Pineapple is in season here!! Went to my aquanatal class yesterday and 4 of us had bought pineapples at the local farmers market on Sunday. Not sure if I could stomach the 8 pineapples a day that some sites claim are needed to spur on labour, but I'm enjoying them none the less. 

As for the position thing, my midwife explained that the contractions will shift baby around to the front. If on the left side, baby only has to turn one notch. For some reason on the right side, baby could turn one notch to be in the right position or could take the long route and have to do a full rotation to the left and then turn the final notch. Reading over that, I'm not sure that my description makes any sense whatsoever. I've sat at the computer making hand motions as she did but not articulating it very well! I think she may have just been giving me something to keep me busy during the final wait. :shrug:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi lovely ladies

So sorry I've not been here for ages, I've never been so busy in all my life! 

And I'm really sorry if I had you worried about me and thank you so much for thinking of me. All is well, I've just had the most manic of times since I started my maternity leave. Before I knew it I'd not logged on for about 3 weeks :cry:

Huge congratulations Daisy! :happydance::happydance: Megan is gorgeous, I can't believe I missed all the action! 

Oh great, now DH has arrived home and is on my case for being on the computer and not talking to him!! I just wanted to say hello and I hope everyone is well, I'll be back tomorrow to read what everyone has been up to xx


----------



## Emma1980

make sure you do missy! weve been wondering where youve been, glad you're well x


----------



## DaisyBee

Meerkat - you think your busy now.... just you wait!! :rofl: Glad your doing well!

As for the rest of you - I can't believe you are all eating spicy food and pineapples and I am missing out on all the fun! Instead I am trying to figure out how to change Megan's diaper without her screaming bloody murder & how to stay awake at 4am when she just wants to cuddle for the 4th straight hour. She sleeps most of the day but when night comes she doesnt want to be in her bassinett. :shrug: At least she is not a big crier & no colic!!! :happydance: She has her cluster feeding at night too. Trying to nap when she does - but boy its hard to sleep during the day and be up all night! And she is impossible to wake up - you could have a marching band by her and she could care less. I can play with her feet, etc and it doesnt wake her up at all! Today I managed a morning nap which was a help. Hopefully when dh is not on call anymore things will be more manageable - right now only I am up with Megan all night so he can sleep. He's been working practically nonstop since thurs am - Ive barely seen him. Its so hard on him - he is wishing he could be home & he misses Megan so much. Its amazing how attatched we can be to someone we just met!

Im becomming impatient for you guys to have your babies - I cant imagine how YOU guys are feeling about it! LOL Want to tell your babies "hurry up already!!!"


----------



## JayDee

Ha - Daisy, that made me laugh "hurry up already!" :haha:

If it makes you feel any better bubs won't let me sleep all the way through the night and he's not even here yet! Sounds like Megan thinks she lives in a different time zone, maybe you should bring her to the UK or New Zealand, she'd have a perfect sleep pattern then.

AK - your description of how baby is laid/turns makes sense to me, but I think we got the same demo with a doll and a model pelvis at our NCT class. Don't think the tutor made any particular reference to the left side rather than the right but I'm pretty sure half of what she said went over my head.

When I couldn't sleep at 4am this morning I decided I'd try one of the relaxation things that they suggested at NCT class, which was to breathe slowly, empty your mind and then try and picture your baby in it. I managed to make him pretty cute, wriggling about in his crib - hopefully I'll get to see the real thing soon :)


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee said:


> When I couldn't sleep at 4am this morning I decided I'd try one of the relaxation things that they suggested at NCT class, which was to breathe slowly, empty your mind and then try and picture your baby in it. I managed to make him pretty cute, wriggling about in his crib - hopefully I'll get to see the real thing soon :)

So glad I'm not the only one who can't sleep! :sleep: I was awake last night until 3.30am and woke up at 7.00am, wide wide awake. All I hear is people telling me to get lots of rest... if only!! My mind is full to bursting and it doesn't want to sleep. Makes me feel better knowing its not just me though! :hugs: 

Just think, in a few weeks all of our babies will be here. How cool is that? x


----------



## JayDee

...and then we'll have a different reason to be awake all night! :)

I'm watching that Amanda Holden thing on ITV player at the minute, not sure it was such a good idea (there is lots of screaming and there was a bit about what they do when they can't find a heartbeat etc - making me cry to think about it) but it's showing some of the training so is giving me a better idea of what to expect when the time comes.


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, be careful watching that Amanda Holden show! I read the post on third tri about it and I'm glad we don't have access to the show here. I'll stick with my flowery view of labour for now. 

I think I"m the opposite to all of you when it comes to sleep. The last few nights, I've been having the most restful nights of my whole pregnancy.

Daisy, reading about Megan wanting to cuddle for four hours in a row brought tears to my eyes! I can't wait to cuddle my little girl too. 

Thought things were starting yesterday evening but nothing came of it. I threw up randomly and had pretty loose stools so thought I may be having the famous clear-out. BHs were pretty strong but not regular and then they went away whilst I was asleep. Oh well, I pick up my TENs machine tomorrow, so she can wait until after that before making her grand appearance.


----------



## DaisyBee

Ooohh! Starting to sound promising AK! ps...what exactly is a tens machine? Heard them talked about in 3rd tri - but have no clue!

Wondering also what this amanda holden show was all about?! seems to be a big topic at the moment! Sounds like its freaking some people out... was it showing a horrible labor or what?

Megan smiles in her sleep all the time - it just melts my heart... even though its not a "real" smile.. I can pretend they are! :)


----------



## amerikiwi

The TENs machine sends small electrical current to block pain receptors in the brain and stimulates your body's production of natural endorphins. You hook it up to your back and then there's a button to control the strength of the current. You can put it on at home at the start of early labour before going to hospital. The leader of my antenatal classes works at the physio department of the hospital and is letting me use it for free so I figure it's worth a shot. :thumbup:

From what I can gather, Amanda Holden show had a real screamer in labour that really freaked out. I'm sure Jaydee can share more on that one.

Love that your little girl is smiling in her sleep Daisy! Any more photos?


----------



## JayDee

The Amanda Holden show was a minor TV personality (Amanda) training to be a midwife in 4 weeks rather than 3 years to try and show what a hard job midwives do (I guess).

During the show you saw 2 people deliver babies, and one in labour in the birthing pool, but you didn't see that one to the end. The first delivery wasn't too bad, except you got a full on baby coming out shot which I wasn't expecting! The second one, the woman was swearing and screaming and having a bad time, ended up having a long labour, an epidural and a ventouse delivery, which seemed to involve her having to push and push and push without a break. It sounds bad but I didn't think it was that bad, the pushing bit didn't last that long, about 30 seconds I think. The worst bit for me was that the baby wasn't breathing once they pulled him out, he was all blue and floppy. Short term pain I can handle, but seeing my baby not breathing.... that would be awful, I really hope I don't have to find out how awful. There was a happy ending, after a couple of minutes of cpr the baby started breathing and screamed SOOO loud and went pink again.

Hopefully that's descriptive enough! I guess I'm maybe just prepared for screaming and pain so was expecting to see that so don't think it was as bad as some of the others who are maybe more in denial about it? I don't know.

AK - the arrival of the TENS machine might be a good thing, my friend from work who was due a week before me set her facebook status to something to do with a tens machine one day during the week (assume that's cos she'd just got it) and she had her baby that weekend, a week early.

Daisy - I love that Megan smiles in her sleep, I know newborns aren't meant to smile straight away but they can definately show their feelings so I bet she's trying really hard to smile.


----------



## DaisyBee

Yeah - dont think we have TENS machines here?? Havent heard of anything like that before - sounds like everyone has more options than I did for pain relief - we dont even have gas/air - so technically Im not even sure what that is :shrug: LOL I could either have one specific drug (cant remember the name) but that it cant be used close to delivery cause it affects the baby... but my dr wouldnt let me have that one - wonder if its cause megan was going to be so small or if she was worried about my bp?? (my bp was low all through labor though - vs how high it had been getting before hand - so dont know) So my only real option was the epi. AK - someone I know had mentioned that their hospital does the kind of epi that you talked about - that you could still move around with it. Mine I couldnt - I could feel my legs, etc... but there would have been no way I could have walked around.

JayDee - yes I think that would be the only thing not tollerable - seeing your baby in distress. How scary! I think that everyone probably deals with labor differently - and even my mom said her labors were all different & she actually screamed with my youngest sibling but not her first 2. She had a very difficult delivery with him with no pain relief at all & he had a huge head, huge shoulders, and big hips... guess he kept getting stuck! LOL My brother was complaining about shirts not ever fitting him cause his wide shoulders - and my mom laughed so hard... made her think about his wide shoulders during birth! I wouldnt be afraid to make noise - if its going to make you feel better... but maybe tell your oh's or birthing partners that they need to step it up during labor - I had to be very direct with my dh to let him know what helped - and things that seemed corny before labor all of a sudden were helpful & vice versa - so if they are paying really close attention to what seems to help you focus it will help a lot. DH being supportive saying "your doing great", etc... was NOT helpful at all - exact opposite for me. He wanted to lightly massage me at times - just being a hand on me but not a hard massage - & I hated that... if he was going to touch me it needed to be a firm to the point of hurting his hand touch. I wasnt in a mindset to help myself stay calm at times - but my dh helped refocus me & helped me not to hyperventalate cause I would start breathing too fast when the pain was bad. Him being right in front of my face (like an inch away) breathing with me but slower and different sounds "hees, woos, etc" helped me focus on that. 
My pushing at the end - was much faster than I hear most people - esp with epi... they say 2 hours pushing for 1st time moms and 3 hours if first time mom with epi... & I pushed for 5 min?? Enough time for 3 contractions. They held my legs up and back and had me take a deep breath without pushing right when the contraction started.. then breathe again and that time push for count of ten - then 2 more just like that til the contraction ended... then lay back and take a break til the next contraction (not very long in between contractions though).

AK -I added a few more pics on facebook the other day - they are easier to load on there cause I dont have to change the size.... have you seen those (added to the album I already started)? Its totally amazing how she seems to change from day to day!


----------



## Emma1980

im sure we'd all change for days if we'd been in a bag of water for 9 months LOL - i'll go check her piccies out when ive posted this!

what pain relief are you having JD? you gonna brave it out with the G & A?

my piles are back with avengence! :(


----------



## JayDee

My plan is to brave it with gas and air, but we'll see when I get there! Have a feeling the longer he waits to make an appearance the bigger he's going to be so the more it's gonna hurt! 
My MIL keeps laughing at me cos I keep saying my BH don't hurt/I can hardly feel them, she thinks I'm not right, keeps saying "they are meant to hurt a bit you know!" Hopefully this means I just have a high pain threshold and I'll be ok. I'll probably scream my head off at DH, but, to be honest, at the minute, I think he's more worried about things that I am. He's now worrying in case it snows too much and we can't get to the hospital. He has a 4x4 for work so it wouldn't be that we couldn't navigate the roads, more that they could be blocked by accidents. Oh well, it's not snowing yet (although I think it's meant to today and tomorrow) so I guess we'll just see. I'm more relaxed, things usually work out in the end don't they, even if there is a bit of drama on the way...

Daisy - I wonder if the stuff you were offered was pethadine or the other thing I can't remember the name of that is similar. Both can make the baby really dopey so they won't give it if they think you have less than 3 hours to go cos they need baby to be alert once you're trying to push.
Here the order of stuff they offer you is: gas and air (which is nitrose oxide and oxygen mixed together) then pethadine/this other thing then epi (assuming things are going to plan, they will jump to epi if you want them to/they think they need to. TENS machine you have to sort yourself if you want one. You can use a birthing pool if available at the time, but can only have gas and air if that's what you want. Sound similar to in NZ AK?


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Pethadine or Meptid are the injectable opiate drugs available during labour. (very simular to each other).

I'm going to start with birthing pool or hot shower for pain relief (always seems to ease my back aches and period cramping so could get me through a few hours) then move onto aromatheraphy (heat bags, massage, steam) and gas and air. (have decided against the pethadine or meptid as i have reacted badly to pethadine in the past - migrane and constant vomitting for the 3hours the drug lasted (it's not reversable so once you have it, you have the effects both good and bad for the 3-4hours!) and i would hate to have that again as well as be in labour. And a epidural is a major last resort for me! But we'll see what happens on the day.... you never know how you'll cope til it happens!!

Not long to go ladies... 1 week and a day until my due date (oh, and xmas!) Really hope i go a little earlier, but i won't be holding my breath!!


----------



## amerikiwi

JayDee said:


> Here the order of stuff they offer you is: gas and air (which is nitrose oxide and oxygen mixed together) then pethadine/this other thing then epi (assuming things are going to plan, they will jump to epi if you want them to/they think they need to. TENS machine you have to sort yourself if you want one. You can use a birthing pool if available at the time, but can only have gas and air if that's what you want. Sound similar to in NZ AK?

Jaydee, that's exactly the same order here, except that we don't have the other thing that's like pethidine. I've put in my birthplan that I def. do not want the pethidine--Mum is severly allergic to it and I don't want to discover during labour whether I am as well or not. My "plan", obviously subject to change at any time on the day, is to start with the TENS, then try the pool if i get sick of that(can't wear the Tens in the pool!), def. gas and air, and then epi as last result. Sounds almost the same as your plan TTC. 

Daisy, love the new pictures on facebook!! She's so adorable. 

So which one of us will deliver next I wonder....I think Emma. Come on babies--we're all eagerly awaiting your arrivals.


----------



## Emma1980

woo i hope it is me! lol... I have been getting period type pains today actually, just not regular enough to count them yet!


----------



## DaisyBee

Wish I could have used the whirlpool &/or shower during labor. I was so looking forward to that part for some reason - LOL! With me all hooked up they wouldnt let me. I also wasnt allowed to walk around - was limited to my room because of the monitors. Tues night the nurse said something about walking (I only had the suppository at that time) and I was interested in walking & then she talked me out of it - saying I should rest & that I would be able to walk the next day.... well the next day they said "no"! :shrug:
The nurse had offered me the pethadine - or whatever it was ... and then the dr said no.. so it wasnt cause I was close to delivery at that point (well technically I was just noone knew it at that time.) Which is why I thought there must have been a medical reason. 
I used hot bags mostly during tues night before the petosin started- seemed to help the cramping & back pain I was having then... 

Part of me wishes Megan would have arrived closer to xmas - then we would have an excuse to all our familes if we didnt make it to all the parties. Everyone is expecting us to make an appearance & with dh's work this past week and our new sleep schedule we are exhausted! We have a xmas party at dh's grandparents house on thurs, his mom's house on fri, my grandmas (2 hrs away) fri night, cousins showing up and my parents house to see us on Sat, and party at my other grandma's on Sunday (again 2 hours away).... So basically we wont even be home all weekend even at night - and I wanted to have a xmas with just Megan, dh & I - not sure when that will happen :shrug: So thinking I may need to hurt some feelings and be a little selfish. Maybe go see some of them new years weekend instead? And we HAVE to go to dh's grandparents house - we just found out a few days ago that is grandpa has luekemia (sp?) and they are giving him 6 mo-1 yr. He hasnt seen Megan yet - he hasnt felt well enough to visit us & with dh working nonstop we havent been over to visit him yet. DH is taking it very hard - a weird time to get such awful news too. 
Wanna know something really funny - remember when dh's mom wanted our baby to spend sunday nights at her house and I was so shocked & upset about the idea... well the idea is sounding more appealing every day! LOL I've never been so exhausted in my life! Don't get me wrong - Ive never been more happy either... funny how those 2 can even go together... exhausted yet happy! Maybe I'll have to get her to babysit for a few hours... good compromise!


----------



## amerikiwi

OMG Daisy--are you crazy?!?! That Christmas schedule sounds completely exhausting and I don't have a newborn (and the sleep deprivation that comes with it) yet. Don't feel bad at all saying no and spending some quiet time at home with your DH and Megan. So sorry to hear about your DH's grandfather. I'm sure meeting his great-granddaughter will bring a smile to his face. 

I think we originally stepped on toes with Christmas this year as well, but everyone has come around and completely understand now. We told all family that they're welcome to come to our house with a plate but that we will not be traveling. It helps that it's summer time here, so we're firing up the BBQ. I figured, if I'm still pregnant, I don't want to be traveling far from hospital (most family live 1-2 hours away). If we have our baby girl by then, being at home will allow me (and her) to go upstairs and rest as needed. We have stocked up on paper plates, cutlery, and even disposable wine glasses so that clean up will be easy. 

More power to you if traveling is how you want to spend the holidays, but if you want quiet time at home, please tell them and don't feel guilty! :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

Hmm--had a bit of a blood-pressure spike at MW appointment today. Second number is normally over 60-70 for me, but today went close to 100. Managed to get it back down to 86 but still had a blood test to test liver functions for PE just to be on safe side. She said they'd call by end of day if it came back positive and it's now 6:30PM so I'm going to assume it isn't PE! 

On a bright note, mw said sometimes bp can rise a few days before labour--so it may be that!


----------



## DaisyBee

Wow that is quite a jump AK! I agree they would have called by now if pe. How exciting that it could mean labor is close!

Thank you for making me feel not crazy to want to skip some parties! My mom who before Megan was born said "no pressure" is now putting the pressure on & making me feel totally guilty! Today she made it sound like the only excuse we have for not showing up is the weather... so all of a sudden I was hoping for snow & icy roads! LOL Maybe I should do the sameas you - invite people here....hmmmm its a good idea!

On another note... make sure you guys are stocked up on pads... really not expected to go through as many as I have.


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - I love that you've gone through this a decent amount of time before us, it's like you're our baby/birth mentor!
I saw your new pics on facebook, I can't believe how much different Megan looks already, still completely adorable though.
I agree with the others about your xmas schedule, it sounds too much for me in any other year, let alone with a new baby. We're lucky, both our families live really close (closer than the hospital I'm due to give birth in, we have to pass my mum's house on the way) and have both said "if we see you we see you, if we don't we don't". Discussed it last night and decided that unless we're in the hospital we're going to try and go to both, baby or no baby, but we're, at most, 10-15 minutes away from home so can always disappear if we need to.
Sorry to hear about DH's grandad. It's hard when you get news like that at any time, but bet it's especially hard near xmas and when you've just had Megan as well. Hopefully you'll be able to make it to go and see him and introduce Megan to him soon before he gets too ill.

AK - sounds so bizarre you saying you're going to have a BBQ for xmas. It's close to freezing temperatures here, and lots of the country has quite a bit of snow. 
Hope your BP is a good sign rather than bad. Mine has been higher than normal since 36 weeks, but highest it went is 120/80 which I think is still pretty normal for most people.

We got a tiny bit of snow yesterday but worse was the wind, which caused a power line to come down so we had no electric from about 13.45 to about 16.45. By the time it came back on it was pretty dark and cold (central heating won't work without electric to power the control box). DH laughed at me cos I was sat playing on my nintendo DS by candle light when he got home from work! Honestly, I was just glad that I didn't have a baby at that point, as they would have needed a lot of blankets!

Emma - if you are going to be next, please can you be quick, as I'm still holding out some hope of my little monkey turning up before xmas. Maybe he'll just be perfectly on time (mine not yours) and come on Sunday as he's meant to.

TTC - sounds like you and me are similar with the labour drug attitude. I've never had pethadine/meptid (well done for remembering the name btw) before but don't really fancy putting something into my body that can't be reversed and could have a bad effect on me, and does get through to the baby (bet that's why they wouldn't let you have it Daisy, if Megan's heartbeat was slowing anyway, cos it makes them sleepy). I don't fancy an epi, but if I really need one then that's what I'll have. Hopefully we'll all know soon....

Could be famous last words, but I don't think baby is coming today, so I'm going out for lunch with my friend to pass the time. No idea what I'm doing at the weekend, was expecting to be otherwise engaged, but I suppose we'll see. 

COME ON BABY, your prepaid stay is coming to an end, I'm sending the baylifts (is that a UK only word?) in soon to evict you!


----------



## Emma1980

Friggin snow, i had so much to do today, i had stuff todo yesterday and the day before and something always came up, so i was gonna do it all today, yet its snowing like heck out there and absolutely bloody freezing! I dont think i can brave it!!

JayDee - you go first if ya like, i just dont think i can cope with labour with these piles, i wake up in tears at the pain of them now, and i know its not gonna go when i give birth cos apparently they're worse! but because of the pressure down there, i aint gonna get rid of them for a while yet, they are the most horrible thing in the world, i cant sit down anymore, lying on my side is painful an i'm not supposed to lie on my back, URGH!

my blood pressure went up to 120/80 on my last appt too, usually much lower, but mw is fine with it.

Daisy i'd be making excuses summat rotten! but a lot of that has to do with the rotten weather, i pray for blizzards for you! lol - love the new pics, its crazy how much they change!

AK that just sounds sooooos trange, a bbq for xmas?! ya still have turkey n that?


----------



## JayDee

Emma - poor you, piles sound horrible - do they go away once bubs makes an appearance?

I'll do my best to try and get him out at some point this weekend, but kind of resigned to the fact that he'll come when he wants, not when I want! Hope it's soon though as DH has to have the week between xmas and new year off work as holiday cos his work is closed, and it would be a shame if that was without bubs.


----------



## Emma1980

they get worse after labour apparently, but should settle after a few weeks :(

I'm still getting some pains that could be/couldnt be... not BHs, more period pains, but still not regular enough to count *sigh*

I think i'm gonna brave town. theres an offer on a soap & glory gift set today in boots from £50 - £20 complete bargain, though i bet theyve all gone by now!

Hope your lil one plays ball and comes on time!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi All !

I've resigned myself that there is going to be a Baby Jesus in the family ;-) As much as I want him/her to be born now I know that it will be when they are ready and not when I want them to be ready! Am a bit reluctant to try some of these methods i've been reading about too (evening primrose oil capsules up your foof? anybody trying that one?)

Have got the MW on Monday morning when she will hopefully be able to give me a sweep but bubs isn't even engaged yet so might not be able. Anything to avoid a hard drugs induction really! I don't fancy being tied up to a drip and unable to walk around but fingers crossed it won't come to that!

Hope you are all keeping well! Looks like we are all in the same boat waiting wise (apart from Daisy who has the absolutely adorable Megan to keep her on her toes over Christmas!). Maybe i'll have the first baby in 2010 and get our photo in the local paper (god no!)

Sorry to hear your piles are giving you so much gip Emma, not good! As if there weren't enough aches, twinges and pains going on without that as well! :( I sent OH into Boots today to get a couple of those Soap & Glory gift sets for birthday pressies for folks next year! I can recommend the www.moneysavingexpert.com forum and the www.hotukdeals.com website for first hand notice of bargains!

In my heart of hearts I know bubs will very likely be making a late appearance as my dating scan is a week earlier than my very probable conception due date. I've also had no Braxton Hicks, baby isn't yet engaged, not even a sign of a show or anything else :(

Have also been thinking a lot about pain relief lately and would love to be able to get by on G&A but i've absolutely no idea what the pain is going to be like and I guess if I need more then so be it! I don't want childbirth to be a traumatic experience (although they say it's a very forgettable one, just so that you want to do it again!). Have been reading all the birth stories online and getting different people's experiences. F ingers crossed nobody else will be using the birthing pool when my turn comes around (there's only one here) as i've heard so many good things about them!

My chum went 2 weeks overdue then there was no bed available in the hospital for her to be induced for another 3 days so by the time her daughter was born she was 42w+4 and weighed 11lbs 13oz (!) and had to come out via C-Section. You are right Jaydee, the longer they are in the more chance they will be bigger and it hurting more, mwah mwah mwah!!!

I think it's going to be hard too for our birthing partners to see us in pain and be unable to do anything (apart from let us shout at them!). 

This awful snow is worrying me too as we have a few hills to get up to reach the hospital! I've no qualms though in going in earlier than necessary, just to make sure, despite if they say stay at home. I'm not prepared for a home birth (!)

My parents are only 4 miles away but mum wasn't too pleased that we weren't willing to commit to coming round on Christmas Day. I've heard so many things about hormones that if I want to be able to shut the door and put a 'Do Not Disturb' sign up then I will :) It just seems like quite a lot to be dealing with doesn't it!

Emma - am also sure you will gazump us all and be next! 

Will be keeping an eye on facebook for any status updates from you all! Please don't leave me behind - i'll be the last person on this thread ! xx


----------



## Meerkat

DaisyBee said:


> On another note... make sure you guys are stocked up on pads... really not expected to go through as many as I have.

Are you talking panty liners or breast pads? Megan is sooo cute I love your pics. Keep posting won't you, it reminds me of what we all have to look forward x

AK - Oooh how exciting, could be happening soon then!! I can't wait to see who's next to deliver our little christmas pudding!

Emma - Sorry to hear your piles are back :wacko: At least after the birth you can start taking some strong pain killers if nothing else hon. Each week brings something new for me - I have constipation, iron deficiency, insomnia, sore feet and a coldsore this week! :growlmad:

JD - Hope your power stays on for you, that's the last thing you need right now! you sound like I feel, getting a bit impatient and wanting the baby here NOW!

Pie - I feel the same as you that my dating scan is prob wrong. The only difference is that I'm booked in for an induction on 29th but the head isnt engaged or anything and I've been told I could have contractions for up to 3 days before I go into proper labour!! Scarey or what!!

glad everyone is well anyway, hope to hear some birth news from someone soon!! x


----------



## JayDee

Well my dating scan only changed the date based on LMP by 2 days, and I do normally have a shorter than 28 day cycle anyway (without the help of the pill) so assumed it to be about right. Ask me again on Monday I guess....

It's snowed and laid a bit here now too, luckily it waited until I got home, and it's probably only about 1cm - enough to look pretty but not enough to cause any major travel hassle (I hope!)

Baby is wriggling about like mad, wish he'd save his energy for pushing himself out - ha ha.


----------



## Emma1980

Nice to know you have faith in my bubs pie - lol, some days i believe yas, the next i feel like hes never gonna be out, i do know that i would rather go thru a few hours of extreme pain than sit in constant pain for days on end - think you all read about my lil fall!

see my last scan says that bubs will be here on the 29th, even though the hospital wont change my official date! which means i have just 10 days left then from when i conceived i get the 31st December! - i still think he'll be a new years day baby tho! all speculation i guess, up to him aint it!

Sorry you're suffering meerkat - it really is no fun is it? *sigh* who said pregnancy was enjoyable?!

So - you ladies who are gonna just try to have gas and air - can i ask why? not knocking you at all, just wondered why people do it, lol... i want anything and everything to make it as painless as possible, never understand why people want to feel the pain lol - epidural all the way for me, even if i didnt want one my consultant wouldnt allow it! they think my hips will dislocate in labour, niceeeeee


----------



## PieMistress

I'm 95% sure my conception date = 27th Dec not 20th Dec which is a bit bobbins as might mean an unnecessary induction but will speak to the MW about that on Monday.

I'm not discounting an epidural which is why i'm chosing to have bubs in a Midwife Led Unit at the hospital (just in case) rather than the (much nicer and attentive) stand alone Midwife Led Unit which is probably another 30 mins away.

Everybody who has gone to the stand alone MW Unit has RAVED about it ie/ the attention you get and how you can stay in as long as possible before being kicked out etc etc BUT they cannot administer epidurals and if you need an EMCS have to get taken in the ambulance to one of two hospitals (each about 40 mins away).

So..... we went for the MW Led Unit which is in a hospital - just in case a) I want an epidural and b) anything goes wrong! 

x


----------



## DaisyBee

Meerkat - pads as in panty liner ones (but the thicker ones - not just the tiny liner ones). Noticed that it was best to change them very often & have gone through all the ones the hospital gave me plus 2 1/2 big packs & sounds like maybe some hospitals dont give you some like mine did?? I would bring lots of huge ones to the hospital if yours doesnt supply for you.

Boy sounds like everyone is just in a waiting game! Talk about twittling your thumbs time... good thing its xmas to help keep everyone a little occupied - or just think of how bored & impatient you would all be about right now!

Emma - I had been up in the air about the epidural - but I had my mil in my ear the past months saying how horrible they were with the needle & what if there is complications with the epi etc... (she has never had one just very opinionated... lol) Well during labor was when I decided that I wanted the epi - & the needle was nothing & no issues with it during or after labor. I am VERY glad I had the epi - & feel like it helped me have a better labor. I am for sure planning on more kids in the future & will most definately be having an epidural. Why be in pain? I felt things happening and felt the urge to push and felt her crowning - but not the pain. Best of both worlds I think.

Megan is crying.... write more later!


----------



## DaisyBee

So Emma - why do they think your hips are going to dislocate??? Are they being serious!??! Gosh I hope not! As for your piles - I feel horrible for you... and yes they can get worse with delivery - my nurse actually checked my backside the next day to see the damage as she said many women get piles, bruising, etc on their backside from the pushing. They offered me lots of meds after delivery that I declined - only took ibfropen & tylenol but they were offering me lots of strong stuff.... it might be something you decide you want - as when the epi wears off your backside might be even worse than now.
Emma - who is your labor coach?? Are you letting FOB hang around at all or are you having a friend or your mom??

How long do all of you stay in the hospital after your LO is born? From 3rd tri sounds like some girls are only in there for 4-6 hours?? I cant imagine going home after that little bit of time!

Today is the first day I feel more normal - down below I'm feeling almost like myself again... less bleeding too. I had enough energy to make some xmas cookies. Think it helps that Megan let me sleep a little last night! She lasted 2 1/2 hours between feeds during the night!!! :happydance: That is a record for her little tummy! Also was good about going back to sleep vs. wanting to just be held all night. What are the odds that it happens again tonight??!? HA! Oh well.... sleep is overrated!


----------



## Emma1980

YAY Megan - 2 an a half hours is great and hopefully it can only get better! Glad you had a good experience with the epi! Glad you are feeling a little bit more like yourself hun! dont forget, we want daily photo updates!!

I've had hip issues since i was about 13, they finally put it down to arthritis but personally i think they just dont know, it took 10 years + to get that diagnosis! they dislocate quite easily anyway - so i think they're just playing it safe, either way, even if they dont dislocate, they dont think my hips will hack being in any position for a long time and from my booking in appt have always said that i'll be in a consultant led clinic and have an epidural - never argued as i think its for the best for me!

I'm having my best friend in with me - who is 6 months pregnant & maybe another good friend too, dependent on if she can get out of work the day it happens! Not even sure if i will let FOB know when i go into labour- i dont really hear or see anything off him now i'm finished work, i find it really inconsiderate that he cant even text to see how i am - we're supposed to be friends, even if nothing else - he has a new woman in his life now, so i guess thats how it goes.

The general ruling here is 4-6 hours too,unless you give birth in the night, then its a little longer - though it can be longer with an epi too, my friend who recently gave birth had him at 10.30pm and was home by 6pm the next day - she had an epidural and from what i can gather they werent too keen on her going home, but as her baby was fine - she insisted... the visiting hours are kinda poo i think - and i think that swayed her - the FOB was allowed in to see her but other than that no-one outside visiting hours- so how would i go on with no FOB? i'd be on my own a lot and i know i wouldnt like that - i'm not a fan of hospitals anyway!

Gonna hafta speak to the MW on monday about the piles situation, they wake me up in the night they hurt that much! driving me completely batty!

Ladies how do you fancy having a joint journal thing for us all when we've had our lil ones? just an idea!

I'm off to my grandmas today - bones are a lil better now ive slept, am not intending to go out in the snow again any time soon! so mother is collecting me shortly

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## DaisyBee

Boy & i was complaining about my hips during pregnancy!! Sounds like you have more to complain about Emma! Glad they have already made the epi decision = sounds like a good idea! :thumbup: I would think for visitors they would let someone else in vs fob... im sorry hes being selfish right now.Glad your friend will be with you though.

4=6 hours still seems very fast to me - I think for me I was feeling good about leaving about 24 hrs later (went home after 36)


Have fun at your grandma's & stay off your backside!!! At least when it comes to the snow!

A journal is a lovely idea! Im in the mood to write lately if you cant tell! :winkwink:

Megan was up about every hour throughout the night. She makes such cute puckering faces after eating now though that I cant help but forgive her! :kiss:


----------



## Emma1980

I think i'm in labour :wacko:

contractions are about 11 mins apart so far! ohhhh myyyyy goddddddd!
i have an 18th to attend tonight - only for an hour, still gonna go but, ohhhhh myyyyyy godddddd!


----------



## PieMistress

OMG, how exciting Emma! Go Girl ! Fingers Crossed (!!) xxx

Wonder if JayDee is too, haven't seen her online today (or maybe she's just got a life away from the internet, unlike I seem to have!)

:)


----------



## amerikiwi

OMG Emma!! Good luck!! Does anyone have your mobile number to keep us posted?! So exciting. :happydance:

I'm off to finish my Christmas shopping today. My girl is still too comfortable in her high, unengaged, back to back position so don't think she'll be making her grand appearance today.

PS: love the joint journal idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Emma1980

Well i think we should stay in here til we're all mummies and then we can all have our LO's first pics in the startin post!

I'm still here, still having something, but i'd say its only about every 20 mins so far, they make me feel really sick! dont know if thats normal?

Jeni and Keira both have my numbers so i'll be sure to let them know if anything happens!

kept quiet to all the family that anything was going on, cos they'll drive me batty trying to find out if anythings going on lol, so i've just warned my birth partner that it could be soon, so she has her bag packed at the ready


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck Emma!I felt sick during labor... think that is pretty common. Im so excited for you!!!!! Hope this is it!!!

Dh, Megan, & I did some xmas shopping today, went to visit dh's grandpa & then parents. We ended up leaving Megan w/ dh's parents so we could do some grocery shopping. It was my 1st time not being w/ her & boy did it feel weird!


----------



## amerikiwi

Happy due date Jaydee and Pie!! Hope you're both in labor now--or at least that your little ones won't keep you waiting for too long!


----------



## JayDee

Hi girls, sorry to disappoint you but I'm still here, bump and all! I just tend not to log onto here at the weekend, seems a little antisocial when I've got DH sat there to talk to (although I'm sure he wouldn't be that bothered).

Emma - you're right, I will text you and let you know if he decides to make a move (you and half the world judging by how many people have said "keep me updated" - good job I get loads of free texts!)

I'm opting against an epi initially just because I'm not that keen on needles and, whilst I know there is a very very small risk of them getting it in the wrong place and it going wrong or whatever, well I'm just paranoid that it would happen to me and I'd spend the rest of my life wishing I'd just put up with the pain for a few more hours.
That said, there is no reason why my body shouldn't be able to put up with it, not like the thing with your hips, I might be thinking differently if I was you.

So, did anything come of the contractions or was bubs just teasing you again? Mine has been teasing me a bit more, but nothing significant. For example, on Saturday night at about 10pm DH said "do you know what, I don't think he's coming tonight" and almost immediately I had my strongest and longest contraction yet! Unfortunately it was just the one, and although they are getting stronger, not had anything like that again.

Daisy - Megan sounds like she's coming along great, hopefully we'll be able to join you in the joys of irregular sleep and the like soon! 

I think the idea of a joint journal once we've all got our babies is a great one, would be a shame to lose our little group just because we're not pregnant any more.

Well, once I've caught up on third tri I'm going to try and find something to do which doesn't involve leaving the house. The snow came properly on Saturday night (just after we'd got in from collecting our takeaway so good timing really) and is a few inches deep so don't think I'll be driving around in it unless I have to. Normally I wouldn't be bothered but I'd never forgive myself if anything bad happened (gosh, I sound like such a paranoid person today don't I - worried about epis and snow, I'm not usually this bad honest!) Oh, and I'd have to desnow the car, and that's too much effort!


----------



## JayDee

Oh, AK, just for you, as I'm pretty sure it won't be snowing in NZ at the min, here's some pics of the snow! It's not that bad, certainly nowhere near as bad as the news would have you believe. Think it's worse where you live isn't it Emma?

First one is Sat night as it was falling, next one is Sunday morning - going to show these pics to baby when he finally arrives to show what he should have arrived to!

Edit: ARGH - think the files are too big to go on properly! Serves me right for using my new camera I guess (this is what DH and I brought as a xmas present to ourselves) - I'll put them on facebook instead.


----------



## memysonand3

oh i want to add i am due on christmass with triplets they are almost here three little girls =)


----------



## Emma1980

On and off i keep getting contractions, theyre nothing like the braxton hicks i've been having, these hurt! i saw my midwife this morning and she said she thinks hes gettin ready and thinning out my cervix - probably in slow labour...

So i have an appt at the hospital, instead of the midwife next monday, then one with the midwife on the 4th Jan, then the hospital on the 7th! geez, i hope this snow buggers off! I got a cab this morning to go a 2 minute journey cos i was too scared to walk! its downhill and ive already had one slip! felt like a right lazy cow!

snows probably a good 8-10 inches here, and thats after a night of melting! lol, theyve not even sent any gritters out! stupid council!

Happy due date Jaydee and pie! hope your lil ones get a move on for ya!

Ive got 7 days on one due date and 13 days on the other!

I havent been offered a sweep or anything - anyone else? keep wanting to do one myself but it freaks me out a little LOL


----------



## JayDee

I've got a check up on Wednesday to "discuss" a sweep, which they won't do till 41 weeks. DH has decided that we're having a binary baby (01.01.10) he thinks it'd be cool for him to have that date of birth, but really I think he's just as impatient as me.
Every time I get up in the night to go to the toilet (usually only once a night) he asks me if I'm ok, until recently he's just pretended to be (or actually has stayed) asleep.


----------



## Emma1980

ive always said thats when mine will be born, ever since i found out i was pregnant! but i'd dread gettin my picutre put in the local paper!


----------



## PieMistress

I'm still here! Don't think I'll be going anywhere soon! :(

Had midwife today, she called the hospital and booked me in for an induction on 1st Jan as policy here is 40w+12. I tried to push for the 31st Dec but she said they don't like to induce as long as is necessary hence the 12 days over due date. Mwah!

Also booked for a sweep on Christmas Eve at 40w+4 ...

Think it all got a bit much then cause I burst into tears! Not sure why think now that my due date has been and gone I feel a bit out of sorts and am deffo fed up with being off work and on my own most of the day!

Baby is still on the brim, just in the tip of my pelvis (if that) and she said the lack of a show didn't mean anything at all and it was common to lose your plug in labour which made me feel a bit better! She also advised against putting anything up there like evening primose oil capsules as could cause an infection (see thread on 3rd tri) and said baby will come when they are ready! We did :sex: on the due date but it's made no difference!! 

Took me over half an hour to clear the van this morning and the roads were very slippery and icy. Doesn't look like it will be warming up this week either!

Time for a mince pie or some comfort food methinks!!

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## JayDee

Pie - I know what you mean about things getting a bit much, I was getting really frustrated with the midwife on the phone the other day when I was trying to find out whether this appointment that I have on Wednesday was for a sweep or not and whether it could be changed (turns out it isn't and it couldn't) but I could quite easily have cried at that - maybe it would have helped get some straight answers.

In a funny way, it makes me feel a bit better than I'm not the only one overdue and waiting, I keep updating the Dec Stars thread and seeing it fill up with babies, but not mine :( hopefully soon....


----------



## Meerkat

JayDee said:


> Every time I get up in the night to go to the toilet (usually only once a night) he asks me if I'm ok, until recently he's just pretended to be (or actually has stayed) asleep.

Funny that, my DH is exactly the same!

Hope everyone is well, it sjust a waiting game now isnt it xx


----------



## amerikiwi

Jaydee, I love the snow pictures!! It's funny how you are all dealing with winter weather and snow and I"m complaining about the heat and swelling! The monkey cake is too cute as well. Did you make that yourself? 

Pie, that's great that you get a sweep on Christmas eve, if LO doesn't arrive before then! If it's effective, that could put you inline for a Christmas day baby. My hospital will only let people go 10 days overdue, but they will only take the latest due date on file in order to give the maximum time before inducing. 

Emma, sounds like your body is gearing up for labour--albeit slowly! I'm jealous--mine has shown no signs of gearing up or coming anytime soon. 

Daisy, did you decide how to handle the family Christmas obligations? 

:wave: Hi memysonandthree. Wow-Triplets are amazing!! How exciting. You've done really well to get this far with a due date of Christmas (don't multiples tend to arrive quite early?). 

Can't wait to see who's next!! I think I can keep busy until Christmas and will then go crazy waiting if bubs is not here.


----------



## DaisyBee

If you think your emotional now just wait til after you LO is born! I was a mess for a week at least! With the hormones crashing - I was crying at EVERYTHING!!! I'd get all happy and just start crying without any actual reason! LOL I'm more normal now... well as normal as I get :winkwink:

AK - thinking I won't have to make a decision about xmas - we are supposed to get 12" of snow just on xmas eve alone! Its supposed to snow every day between now and sunday! Also freezing rain for later this week too - so will be extra slippery. So - if its going to be bad weather we'll stay in town - which means we will only be going to dh's side and then staying home. Maybe its fate! If we get snowed in then will probably go see my family (grandparents, aunts & uncles, etc) over new years. My mom has all of next week off - so sounds like my parents are talking about showing up for a day or two to hang out & help out. Not sure if I'm loving that idea or not yet. We were in the process of remodling our downstairs when we got pregnant - so everything got put on hold. That is where our spare bedroom was - which now is just a big void of nothingness! So if they will be sleeping here I would be just putting an air mattress on the living room floor for them - not very practical! We'll see what happens!

Keep thinking that SOMEONE will finally be in labor!! Its been forever since Megan was born - she'll be 3 weeks on wednesday which is our "due date". It seems so weird that date is coming up & now means really nothing. Silly I know!

Emma - good idea with the cab! You don't need to be falling again! Its one time in your life where you have a reason to be "lazy!" Take advantage!!


----------



## Emma1980

well it aint me! so if someones in labour they're keeping it quiet, lol...
lost a bit of my plug last night tho:thumbup:

Up early AGAIN! I didnt even get up at this hour when i was working, what is wrong with me?! 7am each morning and i'm wide awake!:growlmad:


----------



## JayDee

At least your body waits till 7am Emma, I'm awake at 4am every day! Luckily I go back to sleep though...

Does sound like you might be next Emma, certainly showing more signs than me anyway. Quite glad really cos DH came home from work yesterday with a horrid cold/flu thing, he's laid up on the other sofa right now. Have a horrible feeling the hospital wouldn't let him in for fear of infecting everyone! Hoping a duvet day will pull him round...


----------



## JayDee

oh, forgot to say AK, yes I made the cake. DH likes monkeys (we have lots of soft toy ones around the house) so given I had nothing else to do thought I'd make him a pretty cake, he seemed to like it.

The snow seems to be melting here now, just need DH to get back to health (he's sleeping at the min bless) and then baby can come out....

You getting any signs of anything happening Pie? I keep getting a few more contractions but nothing regular. MW tomorrow morning so we'll see what she has to say.


----------



## PieMistress

OH didn't make it to work today the snow was so bad and the main periphery route through Aberdeen is 'treacherous' due to snow and ice (it's the road we take to the hospital)! Oh the joys! And it's forecast to snow on and off here till Christmas Day!

I had period cramps and backache most of yesteray afternoon and i've had more bowel movements (sorry if TMI!) than usual but nothing apart from that :( I need to keep reminding myself that our babies and bodies aren't working to a timeclock like we are! 

I got quite upset watching a thing on TV about the mums who have lost their sons in the war and it will be a sad Christmas for them. It kind of made me realise that an overdue baby is far from the worst thing in the world. Did help me get a grip on things!!

I've been doing a bit more reading online and am soothed by the fact that apparantly, on average, first time babies are 8 days overdue. My friend said both of her children were just over a week overdue. Sweep on Thursday (which by all accounts doesn't sound very pleasant at all do they!) but if it helps avoid an induction i'll take it!

Am a bit concerned the longer he/she is in there the bigger it will be. Am hoping it takes after me (5'1") and not my OH (6'3" and over 10lbs when he was born). I don't know how much I believe it when they say your body only makes a baby you are capable of delivering, in fact I don't believe it! :)

Time for some tomato soup, no point in getting dressed these days! x


----------



## Emma1980

we've just had another huge downpour of snow- public transport has stopped, its pretty crazy, i am shitting it now if i go into labour, how the hell do i get to the hospital?!

I'm always up during the night too Jaydee, bladder has gone back to how it was in third tri, lol, grrrr

oooh pie, how can they say that, you hear of sooooo many people having to have c-sections due to their baby being so large! its something that bothers me also, i'm 6' and FOB is 5'11 - what chance do i have!:cry:

Having a washing day today, so everything in newborn is now washed and in his room- dont know if to start on the 0-3 and 3-6 or leave them til he's closer to fitting in them! i'm sure i'll end up wanting to wash things again then to get them to smell babyfied so i might just leave them for now...

Need to re-check my hospital bags too - i know for sure i've got no clothes for myself in them!


----------



## Meerkat

Emma1980 said:


> we've just had another huge downpour of snow- public transport has stopped, its pretty crazy, i am shitting it now if i go into labour, how the hell do i get to the hospital?!

You poor thing, try not to worry too much about the snow.:hugs: How far from the hospital are you? x


----------



## Emma1980

not far - 10 minute drive - its just i dont drive, LOL - so i was gonna reply on a cab an a lot of them are deciding its too dangerous to be out!


----------



## amerikiwi

I can't believe everyone dealing with the snow! We were told at antenatal class that your body will stop labour if you're in a situation that's unsafe to labour during. I'd like to believe that, and think that if you're unable to get to hospital, then you're body would send stress hormones which would stall labour until it's safe.

Looked up some stats last night on first time births:

25% arrive early
5% on due date
70% late

One of these Christmas babies need to get a move on and then maybe the others will follow suit...


----------



## PieMistress

I'll hang onto those thoughts about labour waiting AK, might help me sleep tonight! :) We are about 14 miles from the hospital, normally only 10 mins in the car but not in this weather. We've been having a sticky beak to see who in the street has a 4x4 we could hijack just in case (or call an ambulance!)

Sorry if i've already posted this but I read that on _average _first babies are 8 days late? I was secretly hoping bubs would appear on my due date seeing as i'm a 'Planner' for a living! But nope, so must take after my OH who is somewhat far more laid back than me!

Am already half dreading my sweep on Christmas Eve, the thought of having a gloved MW fingers rummaging around really isn't very pleasant! :sex: didn't work (!)


----------



## JayDee

I think my body has gone into this not wanting to go into labour mode. DH has been to docs this morning and has a chest infection, so think baby is waiting till daddy is better - bless him.

Seen the midwife this morning, still the same, 3/5 engaged, got a sweep booked for Monday if he hasn't come by then, they will ring with an induction date at 40+10 (so a week today) if he's still not here.

MW is coming to my house to do the sweep so at least I don't have to go anywhere, the roads are ok near us now, snow is melting, but it took me ages to desnow the car, not been out since Sat night so there was a bit on there.

Just realised I think I jinxed us all by the name of this thread "late" Dec babies - I meant late in the month, not later than due date, think they took it too literally - ha ha.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## PieMistress

Strange isn't it Jaydee that they will give me a sweep tomorrow at 40+4, and you next Monday at 40+7, but the policy here for inductions is 40+12 (and you 40+10 - at least you will hopefully have a 2009 baby!!). Seemingly sweeps can take up to 48hrs to take effect (if they are going to work that is). I read a horrible article online about inductions (written by one of those 'natural all the way' type people) so I took it with a pinch of salt to make myself feel better. 

I woke up at 5am with really bad backache and stomach cramps that have been off and on all day. Googled it (as you do) and it can be an early labour sign but one that can show 14 days in advance of actually going into labour! Ho Hum.

I don't mind now what day the baby decides to make an appearance on, just want it to be born and know that everything is okay as my mind is starting to go into paranoid overdrive!

No sign of Emma online today - wonder if she's on her way! 

Will pop out for a walk to the library later and get some new books, seem to be reading one every 2 days at the moment!

Hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## Emma1980

Nope still here, no signs since last post, think hes just comfy.. i prolly shouldnt of changed my ticker to the date its at, lol... everyone here is goin off the 28th, including the midwife! even though the hospital wont! mind boggles! 
I never know what to tell people when they ask, so i've been saying monday, so i'll stick to that!

my friend is forcing me out tonight, said she'll pick me up at the door and drop me back off at it a couple of hours later, lol... argh i hafta face the snow!! just going to my old works for the pub quiz!

I bought some hair removal cream the other day, as shaving has become impossible, oh my god!i think ive burnt myself down there, lmao! OUCH! nappy rash cream is useful! LOL

Theres my day in a nutshell!


----------



## JayDee

Pie - it is weird how it changes from area to area. I don't think I'll go in at 40+10, it's just that's when they'll ring to tell me when to go in. Quite like the idea of him being one of the first babies of the new year so hopefully I can go in new years eve and have him new years day. 

Really, I'm the same as Emma now, I don't really mind when he comes, as long as he's ok when he does.

I've had backache more than I've ever had before in the past week, but not sure how much of it is v early labour signs and how much is just cos he's getting bigger and heavier. I guess I'll never know.....

I've not done anything interesting since my last post, other than make chocolate rice krispie buns, seems bubs likes chocolate :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Ouch Emma! Between your hair removal & piles I'd say you win the prize for being most uncomfortable down there before you even give birth! LOL Doesnt sound like fun at all.... :hugs:

LOL JayDee at the "late" dec babies. I cant believe I had mine so early & then all the rest of your LO's are staying put as long as possible! Pie - induction isnt THAT bad... it wasnt fun but I dont think any kind of labor or delivery could be classified as fun! As long as your LO gets here & you and LO are both safe & healthy - all that matters!

Megan is still changing every day - she is starting to stay awake for longer periods of time and is more interested in what is going on around her. I'm still completely in awe of everything she does & have to force myself to put her down so she's used to sleeping somewhere that isnt in my arms. LOL HA - I'm such a sap! She still doesnt have any kind of sleep schedule... dh was heading for bed last night around 10:30 when Megan decided to wake up & be active til around 2 am! Then was up about every 1/2 - 1 hr til early morning wanting to eat. So finally this morning she let me sleep from 8:30-12:00!! That's the longest she has slept yet ..... too bad it just isnt in the actual night time! Oh well....

Going to take a xmas card picture tomorrow - I'm behind I know but figured our family and friends won't care. Going to send it out as a xmas card/birth announcement all in one. So I bought Megan a dress & tried it on her yesterday! She looks so cute in it! I'll put a copy on facebook hopefully later this weekend. Thinking we are staying home for the weekend - the weather is getting worse already - and supposed to be pretty bad tomorrow - Sat.

Your backaches - you could try a hot rice sock on it - helped me with my back during early labor.

Can't believe today was my due date!! Megan is already 3 weeks old! Time is flying by faster than I could have ever imagined! At this rate she'll be crawling and talking before I know what hit!


----------



## Emma1980

wow 3 weeks already! how fast has that gone?! doesnt seem like my last 3 weeks have gone very fast but now you say that!!

yeah, the hair removal is definitely self inflicted and all my own fault! the piles arent sore any more, so thats fantastic as that was some realy bad pain i was in, they were waking me up in the night! though i hear they get bad again after the birth *sigh*

does anyone get a feeling on their cervix that kinda feels like LO is scratching it? man it makes me cringe! i get it occasionally, not toooften and it really makes me oooooooooh!

Great idea on the BA & xmas cards! ive only done family cards this year! bought some but just cant be bothered to post them and not much point now!

JayDee, i have this strange feeling that you are going into labour tomorrow, so give me a text if you do so i can keep these ladies updated!

Okay i'm off to bed, Nighters X


----------



## JayDee

Daisy - I was thinking last night, given our babies are hanging on in there and Megan made an early appearance she's going to be a month older than most of ours. Seems so weird given that we were all due within a few days of each other.
Glad to hear you're doing ok, and I'm looking forward to seeing the card pics. Joint BA/xmas card was going to be my plan, but looks like baby had other ideas, ah well... My SIL did photo cards of her little girl (9 months old) of her in a santa dress, it's really cute, I will definately be doing them of our LO next year. 

Emma - I wonder if I've given my pregnancy psychic-ness to you? I will, of course, let you know if you're right, although personally I think he's in for the long haul now, NYE or New Years day but we'll see....

I guess today is probably the last day we'll all log on before xmas so MERRY XMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL x x x


----------



## Emma1980

Keira had her baby last night!!!

I received a text at 4.55am saying 

"Waters broke on monday, went in to be induced on tuesday and finally gave birth to a baby boy last night via emergency c-section"

Thats all i know for now, will let you know if she texts me again!


----------



## JayDee

Her facebook status is....

Keira Is a mummy!! Little boy Gill was born at 6:45pm yesterday weighing 9lb 6!! Name and photos to follow soon I promise! Xx

So I guess not much more info than you had. Thought we hadn't heard from her for a couple of days.... About time another one of us had a baby, thought none of them wanted to come out!


----------



## Meerkat

Glad to see everyone's well - Merry Christmas everyone and fingers crossed to seeing some more of these babies here over the next few days! Although I'm aiming for boxing day rather than tomorrow if poss. Dont want to interupt my lovely crimbo dinner! xx


----------



## PieMistress

Hi All,

CONGRATS to Keira! What fab news! :)

Had a very sleepless night last night, incredible back pain and contractions every 10 mins - called the hospital but they don't want to see you till you are having them every 5mins and can't talk during the contraction. There were weaker contractions amongst stronger ones that made me feel really sick and have to go to to loo. I always thought the pain would be in my stomach but these are 95% my back.

Fortunately had a MW appt today for a sweep so off we went. She did an exam and said i'm 4cm dilated (!) and if the pain got too much to go to the hospital. She was very excited for me but then I went and googled it and seemingly people can stay at 4cm for days/weeks ! Not sure if that's with contractions or not though.

I can't face eating anything and am now sat with a hot water bottle stuck down the back of my trousers. Hopefully it will all come to something sooner rather than later as i'm not sure how long I can have this back pain for.

xx


----------



## PieMistress

PS - Sorry, MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY! Hope you all have a lovely festive day full of laughter xx


----------



## Emma1980

It will usually only stay like that without contractions hun - you should progress with contractions, albeit not necessarily fast! You okay with having an xmas baby?! not that you have much choice! lol

my friend only had contractions in her back - never in her stomach, was not at all aware it was labour as all her other pregnancies had been stomach contractions and ended up giving birth at home! lol

oooooh its happening for everyone! well... nearly, looks like me, JayDee and Meerkat are heading for new years!

take some painkillers and rest hun, you're gonna need all the energy you can get x


----------



## JayDee

Oh Pie, poor you, sounds erm, lovely! On the positive side, at least it sounds like baby is getting the right idea, even if (s)he isn't playing properly yet. 
Being 4cm dilated has got to be better than not being dilated at all. Out of interest, did she check how engaged baby is? Mine's still only 3/5 palp so I'm resigned to the fact that I'm in for the long haul....

Emma - afraid I've not got anything to report, so maybe don't give up the day job to be a psychic :)


----------



## Emma1980

haha - okay, maybe you were clouding my vision and it was meant for Keira or Daisy!

Dont worry about the being engaged part - dome people dont engage til labour!

My midwifes a bit... hmm... i dunno, she just wrote "fixed" at my last two appointments as opposed to "Free" at my earlier appointments, but she never seems sure about anything! all her comments either start or finish with "i think" it never fills me with confidence!

Someone just brought me a moses basket - how nice of them eh?! shame it was pink, lmao!


----------



## JayDee

I think some of them are a bit... vague.. is that what you mean?

Given I've seen a different one nearly every time I can compare. Some write the heart rate, others just write "FHH" which I assume is fetal heartbeat heard. One of the doctors didn't even bother measuring my bump, just put "=" meaning ok for dates. I guess we are just too informed these days, my mum found her maternity record from when she had my brother and showed it to me earlier. To this day she didn't know what half of the stuff on it meant, I had to translate it for her, like she said, over 26 years too late! Out of interest, they seem to record similar stuff, only differences seem to be they weighed you at each appointment (at 5ft 3 my mum managed to tip the scales at 8st 11lb at 38 weeks!) and you got seen a lot more often, almost weekly from 30 weeks onwards.

Baby is still wriggling away, think he's trying to dance his way out!

Ha ha at the pink moses basket Emma, given they only fit in them for about 3 or 4 months maybe your little man won't mind too much, get him in touch with him feminine side early! (or maybe you could cover it somehow/dye the fabric?)


----------



## amerikiwi

Merry Christmas!! (I realize it's only Christmas eve for the rest of you, but it's officially Xmas here in NZ)! 

Hope Santa remembered to pack your bubs' for delivery ladies. Think mine has her sights on the New Year. The midwife did give her a nice little pep talk yesterday, telling her to move down so that I can have a little room in my stomach for Christmas dinner! I figure if I can fight the heartburn, maybe if I force down a big meal, it'll squash bubs out of my ribs and once she gets moving she'll just keep moving and make her grand appearance.


----------



## Emma1980

True JayDee - and i do have two, i'll just use the pink one for him to sleep in upstairs, though with his fathers record, i dont want to tempt him to turn the other way - not that theres anything wrong with it, but this is the only child i'm having and there aint much chance of getting grandkids if he turns puff on me! lol

My midwife has never measured my stomach, just says "=" even when ive questioned if my bumps small or large she says "seen bigger, seen smaller" - always says FHH instead of an actual rate.. just pisses me off really, especially since the last couple of months shes had a student in with her so shes training her how to do it wrong, in my opinion, they should keep the mother more informed....

shes given me a 39wk appt for the hospital, when i asked if i'd see her again she said "nah, you'll of had him by the time we would normally do one" well yea, okay, thats your opinion but what if i dont?! i just looked her and said "you dont know that!" so she said, i'll give you a 40wk appt, but not to check anything, just so you can pop in.... the word sweep or induction have never passed her lips - i should of got a grip and said something by now... i also have a 40+4 appt at the hospital, do we have a scan if we get to that point? they gave me that appointment at my 20wk scan...

Happy Christmas Amerikiwi!!! hope you are having a lovely day!


----------



## JayDee

I wonder if your 40+4 appointment is for a sweep Emma? I was told that I could go into the hospital to have mine if I wanted rather than go to a community midwife or have them come to me at home (the latter being what I've opted for).
They haven't mentioned sweeps or induction to me till this week, apart from when I asked at 37 wk appointment and even then it was make an appointment for 40 weeks and we'll see then. I guess they just don't want to waste their breath given quite a lot of people don't need them.

Merry Christmas AK (and everyone else of course!) - 2 hours to go here according to the clock on my computer. 

DH still isn't very well, he's been in bed all day, asleep for most of it, so think we might be having a belated celebration when he's better. I guess if we wait till bubs is here then that's as good an excuse as any isn't it?
People keep buying us alcohol but neither of us are drinking at the minute, at least we'll be well stocked for when we are, even if it's another 6 months for me!


----------



## DaisyBee

Merry Christmas girls!!

Congrats Keira!! How exciting!

JayDee - after seeing the birthweight of Keira's baby - realizing that although my little girl is going to be a month older than all of yours on paper.... she is still probably going to be the smallest! Bet Megan isnt hardly over 6 lbs at the moment!

We had a xmas party last night at dh's grandparents house.... there were 4 babies under a year old & 3 of them were under 4 months. This is in a family where there usually isnt any babies at xmas. There was barely enough room for all the carseats - it was quite a funny sight!

Hopefully you are having your baby soon Pie! Weird to think that with my induction I was 4 cm at 4:30 pm & Megan was born less than 2 hours later! Maybe your LO will decide to show up quickly for you so you can be done with the back labor pains!


----------



## PieMistress

hi girls update from hospital bed bizarre net set up but had a baby boy this morning after long labour then forceps couldnt get him out so had to have the c section. still not decided on a name!

all well and am in love he is very bruised in face after forceps

will fill in properly when get home

love to all, i knew i would end up with xmas baby ! x x


----------



## JayDee

Wow - congratulations Pie! 

Emma, I think you must have been thinking of Pie not me when you said someone would go into labour yesterday.

That's 2 of our team yellows who have gone to team blue, is it the UK girls having boys and the non UK girls with the girls I wonder?


----------



## Emma1980

Congratulations Pie!! cant way to see pics!

we are gonna be over-run with boys! i know tonnes of people who've just had boys or are due to have them! 

my boy is hurting me tonight, tryin to get him to sleep by rubbin his back but hes goin haywire! went to the pub for an hour and everyone had to have a feel, think a few were a little rough, trying to get him to come out! I wasnt impressed and i dont think he is either!

having issues with FOB too, grrrr, todays turning out poo!


----------



## amerikiwi

Congratulations again Pie!!! 

I think you're onto something Jaydee. It does seem all the UK babies in our group are boys whilst Daisy and I are having the girls. Funny that.

My little one is still snuggled under my ribs. I think she may be holding out for a binary birthday. 01-01-10 or even 10-01-10. The second is a far shot, but the 8th is the latest they'll let me go before inducing, so if it comes to that and it's a long 2 day labour, then it's possible.

When is your scheduled sweep Jaydee? Sounds like they can be quite effective! They're not too common here, but my midwife did mention that it's not even a possibility until bubs is engaged, which my LO appears to have no intention of doing.


----------



## JayDee

AK - sweep is booked for Monday (40 plus 8) they normally do at 41 weeks but I asked for the extra day as DH is still not v well, hasn't been out of bed for the past 4 days really, has hardly eaten except if I've made him, we haven't even opened any xmas presents yet... Sorry, point of that is, I don't think baby coming at the minute is a good idea! Really I'm quite happy for mine to hold out till 01/01/10, which he could if sweep doesn't work, that'd be 12 days over.
I think sweeps are only good if baby is thinking about coming out anyway, Pie was already quite dialated wasn't she? Ask me again on Tuesday if I'm still here I guess.....

Emma - mine was wriggling so much he wouldn't let me sleep a couple of nights ago. Sorry you're having issues with FOB again, hopefully it was just the vooze talking (or was he sober?) and he'll be more reasonable when he thinks about things properly. :hugs: anyway, not what you need at xmas or when you are so pregnant as well!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats Pie!!! Cant wait for pics & more details! Good luck w/ picking his name! My hospital was excited that I was having a girl as they said its a year of boys... everyone has been having boys!

Hope everyone had a good xmas!!


----------



## amerikiwi

I think I may have missed an earlier post, but just saw Kiera's facebook status and have to say Congratulations!!! :thumbup:

Jaydee, hope your DH feels better soon. Best he feels better before your little guy makes his grand appearance. Since we got our BFPs on the same day, maybe we'll get our babies on the same day too!

Emma, sorry to hear about problems with FOB over the holidays. Any signs of impending labour?

To all of our lucky ladies with little bundles of joys to cuddle already, hope you're settling well at home! (and taking lots of notes to help us stragglers along once our time comes). :flower:


----------



## Meerkat

Wow!! Massive congratulations to Keira and Pie!!! Cant wait to see the pics x

One of the ladies in my antenatal class had a little girl yesterday too. Christmas Day babies all over the place!

Hope everyone's having a nice Christmas, it's looking more and more like I'll keep going til my induction on Tuesday. Gots lots of wind but not much else happening - I blame the sprouts!! :haha:


----------



## JayDee

AK - maybe you're right and our babies will turn up on the same day. If so, sorry but can we wait a little bit longer so DH is better please? 01/01/10 is good for me, notice you'd picked up the binary thing about that date as well. One of my friends said to me ages ago that it looked like a nice date, and I cursed her at the time, but now it'd suit me fine!

Meerkat - Good luck for your induction on Tuesday if you make it that far, at least you know either way you'll have a baby in your arms by the end of the year :happydance:

3 of the couples in my NCT group (out of 6) now have their babies, all boys as well so far. Everyone who knew in advance was on team blue, but I'm sure at least one of the team yellows has popped, the world really is going to be overrun with boys born in late 2009! (I know 3 people who had girls in the first half of the year and only one boy)

I've been trying to keep up with everyone's baby pics on facebook, they are all soooo cute, congratulations again everyone.


----------



## memysonand3

well i dont know you all but i had my bbys on christmass and i couldnt have asked for a better gift than the gift of life just wanted to let you all know that i had my little girls =D


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations - what a wonderful xmas present :)


----------



## Emma1980

Congrats memysonand3!

Everyone is finally agreeing with me that my lil one wants to make an appearance on new years day, i did tell them all this 8 months ago lol - maybe we will all have ours on new years day?!

Nice to hear about your wind Meerkat, lmao - Good luck on your induction on monday if we dont hear from you before!

No more signs of labour being near from me, a few contractions a day, random pains, finding people really annoying now when they keep prodding and poking me, it hurts, i'm stretched to the max, wish they'd leave me be!!

Hospital appointment tomorrow, not really sure whats gonna happen, i know i'm havin some more blood tests for OC but she said she'd give me a good check over while im there - not sure what that entails! 
Ya think i can ask for a sweep? even though according to their dates im only 39+1? woth a try? hmm...


----------



## amerikiwi

Congrats memysonand3! Wonderful news.

Well Emma and Jaydee, I think we could def. be in for New Years Babies. Just read an article about how New Years Eve is a blue moon this year! Since the first full moon of December didn't seem to have the affect that all the internet articles suggest it should--maybe the rare second full moon of the month will instead. We had a little flurry of activity at Christmas so I figure the next lot will be New Years. My girl has finally dropped a bit so I can eat again and get a reprieve from the heartburn! :thumbup:

Meerkat, good luck on your induction on Tuesday if not before then!


----------



## amerikiwi

Random question to ponder: 

If baby is born on New Years Day, when they go to pub on NYE of 18th (21 in USA, not sure in UK) birthday, would they be denied entry until after midnight when they technically turn legal drinking age?


----------



## Emma1980

Probably, sucks to be them huh? hahaha!


----------



## DaisyBee

LOL AK - what a thing to think about! Your already thinking your LO will be upset with you and she isnt even here yet! HA

Good luck with the next few days JayDee & Meerkat!

Pie & Kiera - love the pics on facebook.... both beautiful babies! Pie - poor little guy- what a trooper he is! Glad he is here and all is A-OK :hugs:

We are trying to keep Megan awake for the rest of the evening... think it will work??? I'm getting worn out with this lack of sleep. My parents are visiting - coming tomorrow and staying 1 night.... think I will be talking my mom into sharing night duty maybe!

Hard to believe xmas is already done!! Everything is such a whirlwind with baby here makes everything fly right by.


----------



## JayDee

Well I might very well have a new year's day baby. Midwife came this morning, all is well with baby. DH is on the mend, but not 100% so I refused the sweep, which she seemed to agree was a good idea. She rang the hospital and said they would ring me at 40+10 to give me a date for induction, which is normally 40+12 = new years day for me. So he's got till the end of the year to come out of his own accord and then the baylifts really will be going in!

Oh, happy due date Emma and AK, I guess we're all in overtime now!

Emma - I don't think it would hurt to ask for a sweep at the hospital, esp if you point out that you have 2 different due dates etc, the worst they can do is say no.

AK - drinking age here is 18, just so you know, and I think a pub wouldn't let them in until 1 Jan. The only saving grace is that here school years run from Sept-July so likihood is a lot of their friends won't be 18 either, they'll have to send one of them that is to the off licence and have a house party somewhere instead (hopefully not our house!)

Daisy - hope the visit goes well and good luck trying to get Megan into a more reasonable sleeping pattern. If it makes you feel any better, my LO was wriggling about and keeping me awake at 5am and he's not even here yet!


----------



## amerikiwi

I had my bloody show this morning! :happydance: I've been loosing little pieces of mucus plug for a couple days, but there was no doubting that this was the actual show and the end of it was blood tinged. Most books say that labour should start within the next three days once show is noticed (I'm choosing to ignore the footnote about the exceptions that take another 2 weeks). I'm ready for my New Years Baby!

Jaydee, glad to hear your DH is on the mend. I think you're right about the house party for 18th birthday. When I asked my DH about the pub letting her in for NYE/birthday his response was a fatherly "what's our little girl doing a pub at 18?!" It made me chuckle.

Daisy, how'd it go keeping Megan up for the evening? Were you able to get more sleep last night?

Emma, happy due date! I see on FB you've served the eviction notice--any response from your little man yet?


----------



## Emma1980

no and i'm now getting desperate to get him out, lol - had enough!
Didnt have a sweep, she didnt even wanna check if i was dilated at all, just hooked me up to the monitor and took my bloods for bile salts - which came back within the normal range... said she'll see me each week now for more bloods, to be honest, i dont think she realised how far on i am, she was talking like i was 20 or so weeks pregnant, lol... but compared to the two ladies who were in the same room as me i was tiny! and them hugeeeeee and only around 32 weeks! she didnt even check my blood pressure or urine, which i thought strange, especially as my blood pressure was quite raised on my last appt...
So i have a mw appt on monday and an appt with my consultant on thursday - i'm guessing they'll discuss being induced on the latter one.

oh but Jaydee, its very very rare to give birth on the day you're induced! usually a day or two later, maybe he doesnt wanna binary birthday?

Amerikiwi - anything since your show??! ive lost bits but no bloody stuff :(

How did keeping Megan awake go Daisy?


----------



## JayDee

I lost a bit of plug today too :happydance:
Not sure I'd say it was bloody, slightly tinged maybe (sorry, this is a lovely subject isn't it) was just there when I wiped. At least it shows baby knows what he needs to do, even if he's doing it late! 

Glad to hear you're ok Emma, sounds a bit random that they didn't check everything whilst you were at the hospital anyway. Re induction, MW said you normally go in one day and have baby the next so I guess we'll just wait till tomorrow and see when they call me in. If AK's 3 day rule is right he might not wait that long anyway....

AK - looks like we might be in line to have babies on the same day after all. I also realised this morning that I got my positive test in the week after easter, and might have baby in the week after xmas. Baby is doing things in line with Christian holidays!


----------



## Emma1980

Maybe you better call him Christian then!


----------



## amerikiwi

Still waiting...

Woke up at 2:30am and 4am with pains but nothing that settled into a regular pattern. At least I feel like some progress is being made. I've since lost a couple more huge globs of plug (about size of thumbnail).

Jaydee, I forgot the BFPs were the week after Easter. They are keeping to Christian holidays! As Emma suggested, you can name your guy Christian, and I can name my girl Christina. LOL How's your DH feeling?

Emma, weird that they didn't check your BP and urine. Good news about the bile readings though. :thumbup:

Meerkat, good luck on induction today--can't wait to see pictures once LO has arrived!


----------



## JayDee

Ha - yeah maybe! Unfortunately I think we've chosen a name and that's not it, I'll let you know for sure in a few days....

DH is feeling much better, we're planning a trip to the cinema tomorrow (baby permitting). Given it'll be the first time he's volunteered to leave the bed/sofa for over a week (other than to go to the docs and his parents' house for about an hour) it's gotta be a good sign.

Good luck Meerkat, hope everything goes well. 

AK - doesn't sound like you'll be waiting to meet your little girl much longer - yey!

Can't believe my due date was the first out of us all and I might be the last to have my baby - ha ha.


----------



## PieMistress

Hope you are all well!

I have said to myself I MUST write up my Birth Story tomorrow as it's already becoming a fading memory (but it's still pretty fresh in OH's mind!) so will have to get him to remind me.

Good Luck over the next few days, I was just thinking that my induction date would have been this Friday so we'd have been on countdown for the last couple of nights together.

In a week's time should all of us have had our babies?? What's the latest induction date?

I didn't lose my plug until I was already 4cm dilated and the Midwife at my regular appointment was doing an exam and was overjoyed to tell me this (as was I to find out as I'd been having contractions on and off for 12 hours!) she had a quick rummage then about an hour after I got home I lost it! I did shout to OH to ask if he wanted to see (probably already delirous from contractions) but he declined! ha ha

Aberdeen Midwife Unit was fantastic, couldn't fault them but it's sooooo nice to be home and be able to be emotional without having nurses looking over (or other woman on the ward - nobody else was crying apart from me!). Have had 2 sleepless nights so far, Kyle seems to be sleeping ALL day but gets restless at night and doesn't seem to like his crib and much prefers to sleep on me or OH! 

Breast Feeding has been fine (so far) will see how it progresses. Feeing on demand is tiring though as he's only full for a couple of hours max at a time before I have to feed him. It's nice though :)

We had a boy's shortlist of 2 names - Declan or Kyle and eventually settled on Kyle as he just didn't look like a Declan and Jackson is my granny's maiden name.

Will keep an eye out for the rest of the Christmas Baby Deliveries !!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Kyle is a lovely name Pie! My dh has the name Kyle in his family... we almost used Kylie as a middle name! I'm glad things are going well - sounds like Kyle is similar to Megan in the liking to sleep on us bit. Megan loves to be held vs being in her basinett or crib. I was emotional too after Megan was born... and it lasted about 1 1/2 weeks. The nurse who came to visit me a week after Megan was born said "still?" when I told her I was emotional and crying easily - I was just so happy and felt so blessed. Silly woman! I thought the only problem would be if I was crying because I was unhappy - nothing wrong with being a little sappy about our babies!

Cant believe the rest of you girls are still in the waiting game!! Albeit Meerkat who hopefully is already enjoying her baby!
I had my bfp the day before easter - was that the first one of the group?? Cause that would be weird - since I had the first baby!

Technically I had Megan the same day I was induced - cause i had the cervidil for 12 hours because my cervix wasnt soft enough... with you girls being over due dates - would think maybe your cervix is ready. I started my induction drugs at 8:30 Wed morning & she was born at 6:16 wed. night. So new years baby is still possible!

Well keeping Megan awake didnt work... she was up all night instead! But last night my mom took over night duty and Megan was only awake enough to eat & then would go right back to sleep (not her usual!) so was only up at 12:00, 3:00, 6:30! Of course will do it for grandma and not me! LOL Then my mom realized that she didnt wake up this morning to eat... so I woke her up at 11:45 am! That is 5 hours between feeds!!! She must be growing or something - cause usually is awake much more & for longer time & I cant actually believe she slept at night!! So at least now I know she CAN do it... she just isnt... :rofl: It felt weird to sleep so much - I would wake up and be all confused! Its like my body wasnt used to sleeping more than 2 hours at a stretch and didnt know what to do!

How exciting about losing your plugs! I was excited when I lost part of mine the weekend before I had Megan and remember asking dh if he wanted to see. LOL - and dont think I was delirious with contractions at that point! LOL


----------



## amerikiwi

I just had a productive midwife appointment!! Normally it's just blood pressure, pee stick, fetal heart beat and off I go. I've been jealous reading all the posts of people getting sweeps, etc. as my hospital doesn't normally do a sweep until day before inducement. 

So today, I had a different midwife who is not part of the normal hospital team and she offered me a sweep! As she's doing the sweep, she informs me that I've actually started early labour. She said I was "extremely favourable for the sweep", I'm 1-2 cms dialated, cervix is soft, and something else that I don't remember. She said it could still be a couple of days and bubs can always stop the process, but for now, it's begun!! :happydance:

She went ahead and booked my induction for 9 January, in case bubs backs out because the hospital is over-crowded with a bit of a baby-boom right now. We did a Bishop test and I scored 7/10 but then she had to fudge my score down to a 5 as they won't schedule induction if score is higher than 6. 

Daisy, I think you may be right about our order of birth going by BFP date as opposed to due date! When did everyone else get their BFPs?


----------



## DaisyBee

:wohoo: AK for your sweep!! (& being in early labor!!)

BTW - what is the bishop test - not heard of that? :shrug: Jan 9 seems like such a long time away! (its not really... but keep thinking you should have had your baby by now - LOL!)

How is everyone else's progress?? Any more news girls??


----------



## Emma1980

Lovely name pie! - glad all is going well for you - one of us just had to have a xmas day baby didnt we?!

Glad you got some sleep daisy! yay for megan sleeping all that time without a feed! dont think i'd of woke her LOL, would of enjoyed the peace!

Amerikiwiw - so glad you had a great MW appt! at least you know she knows she has to come out! nice results on the bishop test too! hopefully all happens soon for you!

Not sure about the BFP dates, i could work it out i guess, i know i was having a biopsy done on my cervix 7 days before and the pregnancy test came back negative, though it shouldnt of cos i was due on that day.....

just checked, i was due on on the 20th April but didnt test until the 27th April, which seems late compared to you all! maybe i am destined to be last!

I've been up most of the night with stomach pains, not sure if they were tightenings or period pains or back pains as i was half asleep, but i know i woke up about 6 or 7 times in the night, the last one being at 6.36am when i just decided to stay up and see if there was anything to time, nothing yet tho - hmph! one thing i do know is that as i was getting the pains baby was really really active, would that be normal in contractions?
maybe today will be the day, who knows!


----------



## DaisyBee

Saw that someone posted on facebook that Meerkat had her baby -- a girl! :happydance: Congrats Meerkat! Hope you and baby are doing well!


----------



## Emma1980

Congrats Meerkat!

JayDee also had her lil boy today - contractions started at 3.30am and she had him (Jake) 8 hours later! He was only 6lb 4! soooo tiny for being overdue! and she said he seems perfect! she has to stay in for 24 hours and cant get in here to update on her phone! Said labour wasnt too bad and did it without anything, even gas and air! well impressed!!

So is it just me and AK now?

Im gonna be last afterall! LOL when you all thought i'd be second! I'm holding out for my new years baby! LOL 

I got no more pains after i got up at 630, though tonight i'm getting some signs again, i think labour is imminent for me, but who knows!


----------



## JayDee

Check facebook Emma, you're last. AK has her little girl too! That was perfectly in line with us getting our positive tests as well, think we were only a few hours apart and i think, with time difference etc babies were too.

Now i'm on i'll give you the abridged story and hope phone will post it, internet reception is rubbish in this building. 

3am this morning woke up, as is now the norm, and went to the loo, noticed more plug when i wiped. Back to bed and had a couple of contractions, about 20 mins apart and realised i had no bladder as had to pee every half hour. DH was kind of half awake but told him to go back to sleep. By about 5.30 realised something was maybe happening cos i needed to move to get comfy in contractions. 7.30 they were 6 mins apart lasting 40 secomds so rang hospital who said stay put for now so had a shower. An hour later they were every 2 or 3 mins but not lasting as long. Hospital said i probably wasn't in established labour but i could come to day unit to get checked. By the time we got there i was 8cm dilated and internal to check this broke my waters! Glad we came in!

Moved to delivery ward and 2 hours later he was here. Had the gas and air in my hand but didn't use it. Had to have a cut to help him out so now have stitches but they don't hurt that much, yet!

Managing to breast feed so far too, although he's lazy and needs some encouragement to latch but once he's there he's good.

Cos he's so small they are monitoring his blood sugar for 24 hours but all is well so far. Think i might have to wait till friday to go home which is a bit annoying but would rather know he's ok i guess.

Right, i've been awake 24 hours now so am going to sleep, night all x


----------



## DaisyBee

Awww - so happy for you JayDee! Ha - good thing you went in! Glad everything is going well! How amazing is it that he's not much bigger than Megan was!

On that note... have figured out why she was sleeping so well when my folks were here - she has had a huge growth spurt! Grown overnight - its the craziest thing! Looks like she is outgrowin her newborn clothes(which are meant for under 8 lbs) & moving on up to 0-3 mo already!! 2 days ago the newborn stuff all fit & today too small. Cant believe how fast she is growing!

Emma... how does it feel to be the last one still waiting? Bet it makes you super impatient now! I cant imagine how hard the waiting is since I had the opposite problem - lol!

Congrats AK! How exciting - she didnt wait for a binary bday! Will be able to go to the pub now on new years eve- she must have known!

Pie - how are you & Kyle doing?


----------



## Emma1980

I know i saw AK's facebook just after i posted that!
Just me to go!

Sounds so smooth JD, hope mine goes like that! pretty crazy that you really had no early labour signs! or can you think of any from the couple of days before now?

Losing patience now - had pains last night that i really thought were leading to something, but maybe they were just tellin me to go have a number two, cos since then, theyve pretty much stopped! only thing ive still got is really bad hip pain *sigh*


----------



## JayDee

No specific things no. Had a clear out during the day and lost some plug but no pains. I guess i was just really lucky, and i am very grateful for this!&#8626;I'm perfecting the doing things one handed my writing this on a text keyboard on my phone, jake has decided he wants to sleep on mummy's lap, he'd better not get used to it!&#8626;Hope everyone is doing well and happy new year! Jake and i should get to go home tomorrow, can't wait! What a great start to a new year :) &#8626;Hope things happen soon for you emma


----------



## Emma1980

Well i've definitely been having a clear out over the last couple of days, period pains on occasion but none of it ever leads anywhere! i'm definitely getting more and more signs but still, argh!!!!!
wonder if i can get him out tomorrow and be the new years day baby? sure hope so!

Does it feel weird calling yourself mummy? hehe


----------



## amerikiwi

Congrats Jaydee and Meerkat!!! Jaydee, we missed binary but both bubs did end up born on same day! :thumbup:

Just now getting online as no internet in hospital. Had DH update fb me. Turns out midwife was correct--I was in early labour and it continued to progress after appt. will write full story later but Makayla Eve arrived at 5:25am on NYE weighing 8 pond 10 oz. Arrived at hospital after using TENs at home--5/6 cm dialated. Hopped in birth pool for couple hours got out to be checked and found out i was fully dialated! Got gas and 2 hours of pushing later, Makayla was born. She;s absolutely perfect! :cloud9:

Emma, I'm sure you're sick of people asking, but any twinges yet?


----------



## Emma1980

plenty of twinges, just not the labour kind, really really really losing it with hip pain now and dont have many drugs left! my midwives ears are gonna get a beating on monday - thinkin i may hafta got for 10.01.10 instead lol

Congrats AK - already nosied at your pics on FB! So who've we not had pics off now? just Meerkat?


----------



## JayDee

I thought your fb was maybe dh AK cos it was written in 3rd person and referred to you by name - people don't usually do that themselves.

Jake and I came home yesterday, waste of time staying in but cos he was small they had to monitor him for hypoglycemia or something. Would have preferred to come home earlier but at least he's ok.

Will write full birth story when i have 2 hands (Jake is in one arm sleeping at the min) - be warned though it's pretty nice in comparison to some, it'll almost sounds easy!

Don' think it's all really sunk in yet, "mummy" doesn't feel too weird but still don't associate this little person with the bump and the labour - does that sound weird?


----------



## Emma1980

No i dont think it sounds weird! Ive always found the whole aspect of pregnancy very strange! - I mean, how do our bodies make a lil baby? baffles me it does!


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad you made it home JayDee -Jake is so cute! I'm sure over the next few weeks it will start to sink in. Seems kindof surreal doesnt it?

AK - great pics on facebook! How does it feel being mom?

Hope your both enjoying your babies..... time goes by so fast - so enjoy these moments when they are brand new! Megan started reaching for toys and doing some playing this weekend... made me cry - LOL Spent the new years at my parents house since we didnt make it there for xmas... spent time with my grandparents also.. first time for them meeting Megan. Think I'm coming down sick... ughh! not good. Hoping Megan doesnt as well - that would be miserable!


----------



## JayDee

Wow - I can't believe this is the first time I've managed to get online in days! Well, I can, I have a baby but....

Jake's settling into life on the outside well I think, breast feeding is going well, a lot better than I expected. I'm glad because I don't like not being able to do things without a good reason!
We took him to meet his 10 month old cousin yesterday - he slept, she tried to pull his feet off!!! She was also almost hypnotised by me smelling of breast milk - she was bottle fed from 2 days old so probably really novel to her.

Jake still doesn't do much, but we're still completely in love with him. DH is great with him, I knew he'd be good but he's amazing. I'm pretty sure he has changed more nappies than me, and can calm him down better (unless he's hungry). Jake's fave place to be seems to be daddy's chest - it's soooo cute :)

He also seemed to grasp night time last night. He had a feed at just before 12, then slept till 5.30, fed and changed and he's asleep again now. The last couple of nights he'd been awake every couple of hours, was hoping that wouldn't continue....

So - Emma, still here I guess? When do you get to talk to people about sweeps and inductions? Are you in the fed up overdue club or have you gone like I did and given up caring, baby will come when he's ready?


----------



## Emma1980

Ive kinda given up caring lol, especially with this snow!

Gotta sweep on thursday and apparently they'll take me in over weekend for induction, though dont have a definite appt yet!

Glad things are going well for you! you lot need to be sharing more pics!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Wow JayDee - Im so jealous of your sleep! LOL I feel its a good night if Megan goes 3 hours between feeds!

Megan and I are both coming down sick - but its taking a while to actually happen... she has watery gunky eyes and a few sneezes & last night her temp went up but not enough to be considered a fever and bring her in. It seems to have gone back to normal so fx it was just a fluke!

Emma - I keep waiting for news from you.... I bet your tired of everyone asking "is he here yet?" LOL Hopefully by the end of the week!

Everyone is so scarce recently... hmmm must be busy with all these new babies! So when we do get time and Emma has her LO where are we going to move to?? We can't stay in pregnancy forums forever....

Loving the pics on facebook girls... I'll try to get some new pics up soon Emma.

Hope everyone is doing well and having fun being new mommies!


----------



## Emma1980

theres a parenting journals one isnt there? we could set up one with us all in there!

been havin period type pains all day so hoping labour is imminent!


----------



## amerikiwi

Good idea to set up group journal once all the babies are here. 

Hoping you are in labour or else cuddling your little guy now Emma!

Jaydee, I'm so jeolous of Jake's sleep schedule! My milk was delayed coming in for a day or two so I had to wake Makayla every two hours during night even when she was willing to sleep longer to help supply come in. She got used to the 2 hour deal and now wakes us up for it! Luckily milk is in full force now and she's feeding like a pro. :thumbup:

Daisy, hope you and Megan feel better soon. 

I too am loving seeing all the facebook photos. DH is planning to put together a little slideshow set to music of Makayla's first week so hopefully that will be posted soon.


----------



## Emma1980

Nope - neither yet, still sat here waiting!!!

glad feedings goin well for ya now!


----------



## JayDee

well the night after I said he slept ok Jake decided to stay up crying till 3am! Serves me right i guess. The last couple of nights he's just woken up a couple of times which is not too bad.

Feel like I don't really have time to do anything, but I think it's cos DH is at home so we're sitting about watching films and stuff when Jake's sleeping quite nice and relaxing really.

Emma - hope baby doesn't keep you waiting much longer. Sounds like he's thinking about coming out doesn't it?

Hope everyone else is doing ok too x


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan slept last night from 12-12:30... then 1-2:30.... then 3-6... then 7-9:30! :happydance: The past 2 nights before last she wouldnt sleep unless being held - if I put her down she would sleep for like 10 minutes and wake up screaming. I felt horrible for her but am also exhausted! My mil has offered to come stay with us this weekend and take night shift duty which Ive decided I'm ok with. I need to sleep some or Im no use to Megan. I feel like Im in a waking coma! LOL

We have a dr apt today cause Megan has developed what we think is a birthmark on her eyebrow - at first we thought she scratched herself (right before xmas) but it has been getting darker red & bigger & now the internet is scaring me!! I always thought they were "birthmarks" as they showed up at birth. I have a tan colored one on my neck that I was born with - but it was just different colored skin - hers looks like its going to be growing outward - like puffy looking.

We've had horrible weather here - tons of snow and -15 degrees (dont know what that is converted) so it will be interesting braving the weather today to go in to the dr!

Hope everyone is doing well.... hope Jake has a better night tonight JayDee!


----------



## JayDee

Just got a text from Emma, she had her little boy today at 13.56, 8lb 8oz. 61 hours of labour!! Says he's gorgeous even if he does look a bit like his dad.

Congratulations Emma x


----------



## amerikiwi

Congratulations Emma!!

What a marathon labour effort--get some well deserved rest. :hugs:


----------



## PieMistress

Congratulations Emma!! Can't wait to see some piccys!!

Hope everybody is well! Kyle is napping at the moment :) Am now reading 'Secrets of the Baby Whisperer' and thinking about trying to loosely follow her E.A.S.Y. routine (eat, sleep, activity, you time). Last night was the first time we put him upstairs in his crib whilst we sat downstairs. He seemed to sense we weren't there though and I ended up just going to bed early with my book! Need to take baby steps (!)

He wakes up every 2.5 to 3 hours in the night for a feed which isn't too bad. He will grizzle (not cry) until we pick him up and feed him and then is pretty good at getting himself back to sleep. He still has a sticky eye from the forceps though :(

Looking forward to this weather getting better so we can get out and about a bit more. Have been out for lots of walks but still have to brave the shops with him! Online food shopping is so much easier :)

We have now been handed over to the Health Visitor (from the Community Midwife) so receiving even more conflicting advice! I'm still just breastfeeding and not sure when I should start expressing so that OH can give him a bottle -don't want Kyle to become a nipple snob! All the advice seems to vary from as little as 2 weeks to as much as 6 weeks!

Still to write up my birth story too! It's so true though you do forget it quite quickly and OH has to remind me what it was really like!

Hope you and your LOs are all well and happy.

(Kyle has a 'stork' birth nark on the back of his neck which may or may not fade Daisy?)

xx


----------



## amerikiwi

PieMistress said:


> We have now been handed over to the Health Visitor (from the Community Midwife) so receiving even more conflicting advice! I'm still just breastfeeding and not sure when I should start expressing so that OH can give him a bottle -don't want Kyle to become a nipple snob! All the advice seems to vary from as little as 2 weeks to as much as 6 weeks!
> xx

We're trying to figure this out too. Makayla is a superstar on the boob right now. Don't want to do it too early that she prefers bottle nor too late that she's a nipple snob. DH wants to get started on routine where he gets a feed a night by next week (when he returns to work) so we may try the 2 week advise? Bought a bottle that's super slow flow and advertised to be used in conjunction with BFing--it's even shaped like a boob!

As for sleep--she gets up every 3-4 hours a night for feed and is usually good about getting back to sleep except when there's trapped wind-then it can take an hour to wind her and resettle. Anyone else have a windy bub?


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats Emma!! Cant wait to see pics! I can't believe your labor was that long- that is crazy!! Hopefully you get some help for a few days from family so you can get some sleep! 

AK - Megan is more of a spit up girl..vs windy & she gets hiccups ALL the time! The dr told us those gas drops... forget what they are called - they are to make baby burp easier/better... not for gas on the other end.. she said gas on the other end is from digestion - not from not enough burping - cause I thought maybe I wasnt burping enough to cause her lots of tooting... but not related. Maybe you should try those drops?

We had her dr apt. Friday... found out she has a strawberry hemangioma (you can look up pics online) Its supposed to keep growing and they wont do anything about it unless it gets big enough to obstruct her pupil. She will have this til probably age 5-10 they guessed! Medically its not an issue - but feeling bad as dont want her to get picked on when she gets bigger... esp. if this continues growing like they say. Pie - she has stork bites too on the back of her neck & also the "angel kisses" on her forhead. (the same as stork bites but in the front... those go away I was told - but they dont get puffy like her strawberry one will.

We got told to let her cry it out at bedtime & to increase time between feeds would help us at night. Also told us to swaddle her for sleeping.. even though she hates it. So we've done this now 2 nights... crying it out is horrible & having a tough time with it. But swaddling is working - she's sleeping 3-3 1/2 hrs waking up to eat & going right back to sleep!
Oh yeahh..... she now weighs 8 lbs 11 oz!!! crazy!!! & 21" long so shes gained almost 3 lbs & 2".. I cant believe it... she looks like a different baby! LOL

Jealous of your walks Pie... hard enough to walk to the car here - no way I'd go for a walk... cant wait for it to warm up a bit!


----------



## JayDee

We've had lots of people talk to us about breast feeding and a month seems to be a good average of time before you start expressing so I'm going to try and last that long.
Doing ok so far, but DH keeps feeling guilty for waking me up when he's looking after Jake and he's hungry. It would be nice for him to be able to feed him occasionally, although I'm quite happy with the "I put the food in, he deals with it when it comes out" deal we've got going on at the minute :)

Jake's doing pretty well at sleeping, he sometimes takes a while to go down, but once he does he has been sleeping for about 5-6 hours. If we could just get him to go to sleep in his crib rather than on our chests (DH's more than mine) it'd be great. It's so hard when he's laid there not to sleep yourself, and when you move him he wakes up. Last night I figured if I moved him from my chest to my knee (on his back) putting him in his crib was less of a change and he stayed asleep - hopefully that's the trick that we can use from now on....

I've got that baby whisperer book as well Pie, not got round to reading it yet really, you'll have to let me know if it's any good.

We've also been signed off from the midwives, only had 3 home visits, Jake seems to be doing well. Health visitor is coming on Thursday so we'll see whether she contradicts the midwife. The ones in the hospital contradicted each other about what we should put on Jake's dry skin, we opted for baby oil which seems to be working, but were also told olive oil, grapeseed oil and I can't remember what else....

Snow's all gone here now so we can take Jake for more walks, our pram wasn't great in the snow, wheels were too small :(


----------



## Emma1980

I promise to come in here tomorrow with pics and stuff - has anyone started a journal yet for us all?

things are crazy around here, tho i should have a bit of time tomorrow after i get the birth registered!

oh quick note - he was 8lb 13oz - i did tell JayDee wrong, just the midwife said 8.8lbs it didnt actually click til after what that meant doh!


----------



## JayDee

Parenting journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...rs-christmas-cake-09-mummies.html#post4067850

Now we've all popped we can move across....:happydance:

It's in parenting journals, but I guess if you lose it you can always find it by searching for threads that I've started. I'll post the link in the first post of this thread as well just in case.

We also need a new logo, but I'm rubbish at those.

We registered Jake yesterday so he's official now. You can normally do it at the hospital before you leave but they were closed between xmas and new year. Good job you get a while to do it, yesterday was the soonest appointment we could get.

Looking forward to seeing pics Emma, saw one on facebook that someone else posted, he looks adorable in that so sure he will in the others as well.


----------



## Meerkat

hi all, just wanted to say huge congratulations to everyone on all the new babies! 

Emily Nicole was born on 28 Dec weighing 7lb 12oz by c section. But I was kept in hospital for a week with suspected pre eclampsia. its all sorted now though and I'm back home but have been rubbish at getting anywhere near the internet. Sorry!

Hope everyone is well and I will log in again soon and read up on all that I've missed! Hugs and congrats to all xx


----------



## F1ngersXed

Hi All! Happy wishes to all of you. My EDD is 27 Dec, which is my birthday, oddly enough. Not having any real symptoms except feeling tired sometimes. This is our first baby, and it doesn't feel real yet. LOVING having all of you around for the support and companionship as no one else knows! 

First scan is Monday, 8:45 AM. Hoping that will make it all real.

Let us know how scans go, and if anyone wants to know what it was like to have your birthday right around Christmas, ask away - I'm an expert :)


----------



## WindyOne

Hi fingers xd. Did you notice this thread was from December babies last year?! 

Anyways, I'm due on 26th and would love to know what it's going to be like for the little one having Christmas and birthday so close together. 

It's our first baby too so everything is new. I wasn't expecting to be so tired! Have you had any nausea or anything? 

Good luck with the scan. 

Do you think we should start a new Christmas cake thread?!


----------

